# Incredible new Sanyo 32" Flat Screen HDTV



## oryan_dunn

_I have updated this post to include some of the new info that has been posted in this thread_


Currently, this set is only available at B&M Walmarts ONLY. It is not on walmart.com or anywhere else. I'll update this info if it is added to the web.


I work at Wal-Mart and we just got in a new TV that, I believe, marks the begining of true mass market HDTV.


The set is a Sanyo 32" Flat Screen HDTV Model # HT32744


Here are the specs:

Integrated HD Tuner w/ QAM (Page 17 of the manual)

HDMI input

2 Component Inputs

2 S-Video/AV inputs

1 Optical Audio Out

1 Analog audio out

2 Tuner PIP

Analog tuner for cable

3D Y/C Comb Filter


This thing sells for $747!!!!

Sanyo 32" 4:3 


Here is the 30" wide version of the same thing:
Sanyo 30" 16:9 


(If you want a layout of the back panel, it is page 6 of the manual.)
Sanyo Instruction Manual 


This just made my job to sell HDTV to joe6pack a walk in the park. All you have to do is buy this tv and hook up an antenna and you get HDTV. Especially for the price, it is a steal. It is only 200 more than the analog flat screen 32", and this is HD with a digital tuner.


Ryan


EDIT:


I did get a chance to mess with the Sanyos today, and they do infact accept a 720p signal. I don't know (and don't know how to tell) if it is upconverted to 1080i. FWIW, when I hit the info button, it will show the information for the incomming signal, either 720p or 1080i These are the only tv's out of the 8 or so HD sets that we have that even displayed the 720p signal being output from the Dish 6000. If anyone knows how to test if it is native 720p, let me know and I'll see what i can do.


Also, the 30" wide allowed me to use all picture formats on 1080i. So I could put the 1080i signal in 4:3, full, zoom, etc. I still want to try that in 720p and 480p, but since it does it in 1080i, i assume it will do picture format changes in all modes. If i hadn't bought my Philips, the 30" Sanyo would be in my bedroom as we speak.



There is also a 27" version on the way and according to spider4re, they will be at Walmarts sometime in July.

Edit: The 27" is currently only a Canadian model as stated on the Sanyo website

Sanyo 27" 4:3 


These sets should have the same feature set as the larger sets (HDMI and Digital Tuner)


Here is some info on the service menu:

About a month and a half ago, I asked on the Sanyo forums at homethearterspot.com, how to access the service menu of the sanyo's, and an ISF guy named Biloxi_MS_ISF just replied. Here is the link:
Sanyo Service Menu Thread 


Some have tried it, but the service menu seems somewhat cryptic.

Edit:

here is the specifics on how to enter the service menu on these sets posted by another member:

"[text deleted.] Anyways I think I found the service menu access. I went and unplugged the TV and pushed the volume down key on the TV itself, not the remote. While holding the volume down button I plugged the TV and it came on. This TV takes a couple of seconds before you see anything on the screen, so make sure that keep that volume down button pressed until you see the service menu. I used the channel up/down key on the remote to navigate and the volume up/down on the remote to change the items. It has more than 150 parameters...


Hope that helps


Edgar"


I've typed up what is in the service menu of the set in my store. Here is a link to the post with the excel file..


Edit:

Well here is the official Sanyo Service Manual in pdf form:
Sanyo Service Manual 



For discussions on using this tv with a HTPC or connecting a PC to the HDMI port, please post in this thread: Sanyo HT30744 Widescreen HDTV -- Adjusting Overscan with Powerstrip 



Ryan


----------



## Qwijib0

4:3, but for the price....

http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...?productID=905 



This 'comb filter' graphic is 
http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...combfilter.gif


----------



## oryan_dunn

How much is the 30"? It wasn't in our system at the time and I didn't see it on their website.


----------



## RandyWalters

Wow, these Sanyos seem to have come out of nowhere. If the picture quality is good it looks like a good bargain. Sanyo hasn't been around much in the past several years but i seem to remember they made pretty decent stuff.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I think right now, only Wal-Mart and Sam's Club sells Sanyos. I could be wrong, but I have never seen them anywhere else. The last Sanyo HDTV we had, had a very clear and vibrant picture. Right now, that one is 597 and is a 32", but doesn't have the integrated HD tuner. The thing that really suprised me about this set, is that it has an HDMI input.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

That's not bad, but I am not really confident in this brand. Explore thoroughly and make sure you're covered by a good warranty and good return/exchange policy before proceedings.


Good first impression certainly.


----------



## Talisin12

According to consumer reports, Sanyo makes the most reliable TV's on the Market.

I'm definately going to have to check this one out.


Can it accept 720P signals?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Dunno about the 720p. When we reset the department, I'll get to hook up all the new tvs there and play around with them. I'll have to hook it up to our Dish 6000 and see about the 720p. Q, I've worked at Wal-Mart for 5 years, and in that time, i've found that walmart has an almost unlimited return policy, even if you don't have a receipt. But, even if you play by the rules, walmart has a 1 year return/exchange policy on Sanyo TVs. Thats the longest that I know of from any retail store. In fact, I think that it is the longest return/exchange policy for anything we sell. So, I would be very confident in buy this brand. I know several people who have had Sanyo tvs for a very long time and have had no trouble at all. If other walmarts are the same as ours, the department resets happen in mid may/ begining of june. You probably wont find that tv on their shelves till then. I also did some digging in our computer system and it shows that we are to get in a Panasonic 30" wide HD as well as a 32" RCA HD set. I can't believe how many HD sets walmart carries now. I remember when we got our first HD set in and everybody was "ooooo" and "aahhhh"ing over it. It was quite funny actually.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_

Dunno about the 720p. When we reset the department, I'll get to hook up all the new tvs there and play around with them. I'll have to hook it up to our Dish 6000 and see about the 720p. Q, I've worked at Wal-Mart for 5 years, and in that time, i've found that walmart has an almost unlimited return policy, even if you don't have a receipt.
WOW! Amazing! Only trick to that is: You all could be taken advantage of. I hope you all at least look for receipts now.

Quote:

But, even if you play by the rules, walmart has a 1 year return/exchange policy on Sanyo TVs. Thats the longest that I know of from any retail store. In fact, I think that it is the longest return/exchange policy for anything we sell. So, I would be very confident in buy this brand. I know several people who have had Sanyo tvs for a very long time and have had no trouble at all.
Again, WOW!

Quote:

If other walmarts are the same as ours, the department resets happen in mid may/ begining of june. You probably wont find that tv on their shelves till then. I also did some digging in our computer system and it shows that we are to get in a Panasonic 30" wide HD as well as a 32" RCA HD set. I can't believe how many HD sets walmart carries now. I remember when we got our first HD set in and everybody was "ooooo" and "aahhhh"ing over it. It was quite funny actually.
You, sir have just earned some business, because I have a small fleet of people who want a nice entry level HD set. Guess where I'm sending them?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

Only trick to that is: You all could be taken advantage of. I hope you all at least look for receipts now.
I can usually tell if someone is honest or is trying to screw us. Since I usually approve the returns for our department, after 5 years, I have a sense when something isn't right. But walmart has so much money, that if an honest person has a problem, i have no problem helping them out and getting something that works, even if they don't have a receipt. But generally, its good to keep the receipt just in case.


Ryan


----------



## Q of BanditZ

I tell ya, if everything you say is true, and I have no reason to believe it isn't...that there is mightily impressive and a nice boon for Walmart.


Be prepared to have stampede on your hands as word gets out about those new TV's! LOL!


----------



## Talisin12

My wife used to be a manager at walmart and their return policy is about as good as anyone could ask for. They'll accept any return for any reason with a reciet. Barring the standard things like opened DVD's, Games, CD's Ect... They'll accept returns without a reciet also, but there is a limit on that. I think it's like 3 in a month and anything over $100 needs manager approval. I've never had any problems though.


----------



## iceman143

Did anyone determine their price on the 30"?


----------



## STEELERSRULE

This TV looks VERY, VERY, VERY, INTERESTING. Especially at that pricepoint. This may replace the Zenith C32V37 in the BEST BANG FOR THE BUCK category.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Unfortunately, I didn't find out about the 30" till i got home yesterday, and I can't log into the computers at our store unless i'm clocked in, so i'll have to wait until i work on saturday to look and see if we will carry that model, and if so, the price we will have on it.


----------



## Kipp Jones

No 1394 with the built in tuner. That is a deal killer for me. I want to record. Then again, with the new cable boxes that have 1394, it would be o.k.


----------



## oryan_dunn

but it's only 747 dollars. The samsung 165 tuner with 1394 by itself retails for like 5-6 hundred dollars.


----------



## Jack White

Quote:

_Originally posted by iceman143_
*Did anyone determine their price on the 30"?*
This other guy who also happens to work at Wally World claims that it also costs $747.
http://forums.animeondvd.com/showfla...91&Main=446614


----------



## goldm005

My impression is that the Sanyo you mentioned in this thread is not yet out on the shelves at your Walmart either. Is that correct?


Stupid me, I went to every Seller of TVs in the Minneapolis area yesterday to see if they carried that model. Only Walmart seems to carry Sanyos and it wasn't out on the shelves yet. The guy in the electronics dept. did say that all new tvs will be out around mid-May as you mentioned in a previous post.


I'm really looking forward to seeing this on the shelves. Let us know if you will be carrying the 30inch model once you get a chance to check the computers.


-Jon


----------



## oryan_dunn

hey gold, i'm definitely going to check to see if we will be getting it in. I do believe that walmart and maybe sams club are the exclusive retailers for sanyo tvs. We don't yet have a display of this model set up, but we do have one in stock, so the other walmarts might have them in stock as well, you'd just have to ask. Some other walmarts might not sell their new stock until it is out on the shelves. Good luck getting one of these.


Ryan


----------



## rajuncajunboy

They just rolled out a new HDTV display at our Super Walmart. Very nice display with about 14 models on display. I did not see a Sanyo but was just passing by. The loop that was playing was pretty impressive.


I think BB and CC will be feeling the pain soon. One of the biggest reasons I get most of my items from Wal-mart is their liberal return policy. Even though I do not return many items, it is the peace of mind that reels me in.


----------



## irwincur

I would be willing to be that these are simply rebadged Samsung sets.


----------



## RandyWalters

Quote:

_Originally posted by irwincur_
*I would be willing to be that these are simply rebadged Samsung sets.*
Why? Sanyo is a big company and has been making their own TVs for decades so why would they farm these two out to Samsung? They look nothing like any Samsung i've ever seen.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by rajuncajunboy_
*They just rolled out a new HDTV display at our Super Walmart. Very nice display with about 14 models on display. I did not see a Sanyo but was just passing by. The loop that was playing was pretty impressive.


I think BB and CC will be feeling the pain soon. One of the biggest reasons I get most of my items from Wal-mart is their liberal return policy. Even though I do not return many items, it is the peace of mind that reels me in.*
Yeah, in august, our store is going to have a major renovation. The electronics department will be made larger and we will start carrying more LCD tvs as well as a couple of plasmas. Also being done duing this renovation, we will have hard wood floors (not linoleum look alike) as well as other upgrades. I can't wait to see what it looks like when they are done.


Ryan


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by irwincur_
*I would be willing to be that these are simply rebadged Samsung sets.*
They are not rebagaged Samsung sets. Sanyo makes many, many different things besides tvs. Take a look at their web site:
http://www.sanyo.com/ 


They are a much larger company than you may think.


Ryan


----------



## joemama

....it lasted 22 years with nary a glitch and played beautifully. Unfortunatley....


...I inherited it after graduating college, and the tube "popped" after I had it on for 10 minutes. I pretty sure it was due to the jostling it encountered during the move - probably would have played for another 10 if they had kept it.


Sanyo is makes a good product - no reason to fear the brand at all.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Good to see you in here again oryann_dunn. Our store has this tv now too (it took 5 people to get it up on the wall).  They're called "Vizon". Technically, we're not supposed to have it out for another 2 weeks, but our store manager is giving us only 2 days to do mods this year and we're cheating to ligthen the work load when it comes.  At first glance I'm fairly impressed for the money. I too the liberty of pulling one of the dvd players off the shelf and hooking it up so I could run my Digital Video Essentials disc through it. First things first, the power supply is disappointing, much like other Sanyos. There's a fair amount of image bob when during rapid APL changes. I was kind of expecting that, considering it's a Sanyo trademark. Second, our example is overscanning 6% on the left and 7% on the right, which I personally consider severe for modern tvs now. Top-bottom overscan is minimal. Geometry is quite good though. There is a little bowing on 3 sides but it's very minor and I've seen worse from all the other major brands. The black levels seem a bit improved over previous Sanyos, and I also noticed that contrast adjust range is very "hot", meaning that at only about 33% on the bar the white levels are already too high. I'm sure they set them up this way in the SM. Out of the box the white level is set WAY too high and the black level too low, but color and tint are pretty close to correct according to DVE. The only other thing I noticed was some purity issues on a pure white screen test. The color wasn't uniform, mostly looking as if parts of the screen were exihibint a higher color termperature with blue tinting. The warm color temp setting seems pretty close to D6500k though. I can't comment on the quality of the line doubler, since there aren't any good sources to judge from. My dept is up for mod change and our dvd player selection is terrible right now, so I was using the $59 dollar sanyo player. I think it's in progressive output mode (some dolt threw the manual away, so I can't tell anymore), and since it's a flag reading progressive player I would have preferred it if the player were in interlaced mode so I could see how the tv handles the upconversion itself. The re-designed menus and remote control are slick.


The manual is terrible. It doesn't list ANY information about native display rates. It only states that it is a 1080i display. It's possible that is the ONLY native rate and everything gets upsampled to 1080i, but I think it's more likely that is supports a 480p native mode too. I'm sure that's what we're seeing when it's playing the walmart tv feed.


For anybody curious, the reason Sanyo is only sold at Wal-Mart is because we have a financial interest in their company. I wouldn't say wal-mart owns Sanyo, but unofficially that's the case. That's also why they are the only brand that benefits from a 1-year instore return period. Overall quite a good set for the money. I can't dig up an item number for the 30" model, but will keep checking.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Oh, I forgot to mention that red push is is present on this set too, but is pretty mild. I'd say compared to the "average" red push on tvs these days it's on the mild side for sure. It's not as bad as any other Sanyo on the wall, to be sure. Using the warm color temp doesn't seem to exaggerate the red push as much as it does on the other sets.


----------



## Mathesar

I've never owned a Sanyo TV but I just checked Consumer Reports Repair History data and its actualy listed as the most reliable brand for 30-32" sets, I'd post a direct link but its a pay site ($20/year, not bad really) ,anyhow here it is:


http://s94776705.onlinehome.us/cr_repair_history.jpg


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jack White_
*This other guy who also happens to work at Wally World claims that it also costs $747.
http://forums.animeondvd.com/showfla...91&Main=446614 *
Haha. I would be that other guy. I guess since the screen names are almost identical it gives it away pretty easily.  I can't be sure on the 30" being the same price, but walmart is big on spreading the same price around as much as possible to make things more shopper friendly. FWIW, though, I think I was talking about the 32" model when I posted that on the AoD forums.


----------



## oryan_dunn

hey Xcalibur, do any TV stations around where you live broadcast HD? and if so, are you close enough to the transmitters to test this tv? Our store is 20 miles from the transmitters and since it is a metal building, it pretty much insulates us from getting a signal of any kind. If you are able to get OTA HD, could you hook up an antenna and see what this tv's digtial tuner is like? Does this set support PSIP data? Also, what zoom modes are available for 4:3 content broadcast in 1080i 16:9? Is it able to zoom in so the 4:3 actually fits the screen, or is it limited to black bars all around? I really can't wait until i am able to hook up our set as I really like tinkering with new stuff.


Ryan


----------



## courier72

Does the set accept 720p, and if so, how is it displayed?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Dunno yet as i haven't had a chance to test it and xcalibur said the manual really didn't say.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

I can't confirm any 720p support. Since both the owner's manual and the Sanyo website say nothing about it, all we can do is wait until somebody buys one and tells us. An Xbox owner could answer the question if they bought this tv. It does support 3 different zoom modes. They are disabled for normal analog cable viewing and I didn't pay close enough attention to exactly what they were while using the dvd player. I have no way of getting a 1080i signal to the tv, so I don't know how it handles zoom with that format. Also, PSIP is an unfamiliar term to me, sorry.  It's not ringing a bell right now. I'll be working again Thurs. night so I'll check on it. We SUPPOSEDLY have a station transmitting HD locally (it's literally the only one in the entire state of SD), but the tv doesn't pick it up at all. Our store is also metal, and the Black Hills are a bit mountainous so prospects aren't good for being able to tune that station. I think it's an ABC station. The automatic channel scan placed a digital channel 3 in the list but it's nothing but static. We only got 2 of these in and we've already sold the one that isn't on the display wall. It really is an excellent price considering the HDMI and integrated tuner. My walmart is small so this is the first HD-ready set we've gotten. We don't get any of the satellite feeds that the nicer stores get, just the usual awful walmart tv that's piped through about 5 signal boosters. Hopefully we can get some feedback if someone on the forum buys one. Time will tell.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Our store uses a Dish 6000 receiver for its HD signal. The box outputs 1080i or 720p. I highly doubt this tv will show a 720p signal as most crts do not. BTW, PSIP is the programing information that is sent out with the digital signal. My samsung tuner shows the guide similar to what a satalite box does, but only if the station is sending out the data.


----------



## irwincur

Quote:

They are not rebagaged Samsung sets. Sanyo makes many, many different things besides tvs. Take a look at their web site:


Odd, they are using Samsung Shadow Mask tubes and they correlate exactly with the features and sizes of Samsung models. Including this gem of a fact, the same screen resolution of the Samsung tubes - hence the same exact tubes.


Picture Resolution

330 lines/antenna input

800 lines/video input


I hate to break it to you guys but many of these companies out there DO NOT make their own equipment. Just because they are a brand does not mean that they are a producer of that brand. With recent trends there are technically only four or maybe five companies in the world actually making their own sets, and rebadging for others. Off the top of my head I can think of Sony, Philips/Magnavox, and Samsung. Name the others, as every other TV has a version of one of these tubes, therefore they originate at these factories.


It is just the way the world works now.


----------



## RandyWalters

Quote:

_Originally posted by irwincur_
*Odd, they are using Samsung Shadow Mask tubes and they correlate exactly with the features and sizes of Samsung models. Including this gem of a fact, the same screen resolution of the Samsung tubes - hence the same exact tubes.*
Well i can understand Sanyo using Samsung tubes and other components, but the Sanyo TV doesn't look anything like a Samsung so maybe they make their own cabinets with Samsung internals. It's not like they slap a Sanyo badge on a Samsung set 


I do know that Panasonic and Toshiba are both wholly owned by parent company Matsushita, and both brands use the same picture tubes made by Matsushita's tube factory here in the USA so neither brand actually makes their own tubes, they just source them out from their parent company. Also, the Thomson tube factory made tubes for various TV manufacturers like RCA and GE among others for years until they closed down their plant a few months ago.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Just becuase a set uses parts manufactured by a different manufacturer, doesn't mean that it is the same set with a different name plate. I have 2 Philips tv, one a widescreen whose tube was made by Philips. The other is a 19 model, whose tube was made by samsung. That set is still a Philips set, with the same internals as other philips sets, except they sourced out the tube to someone else. I'll have to take a look inside the sanyo (through the vents, of course) and see what the name sticker is on the tube. You may be correct that it is a samsung tube, but that doesn't mean that samsung made the rest of the pcb's and other parts to the tv.


I'll also check some of the other sanyo sets to see what I can find about the tubes inside.


----------



## cxdmn2004

Quote:

I would be willing to be that these are simply rebadged Samsung sets.
I also think these Sanyo models are not definitely Samsung's OEM. One big

clue is that Samsung TVs don't have HDMI yet.


HDMI-equipped first production model must be approved by HDMI Authorized Testing Center. ( http://www.hdmi.org/pdf/HDMIComplian...sv1.0final.pdf )


I bet these integrated CRT models are Sanyo's first HDMI product. So this is definitely Sanyo's original model.

Not Samsung OEM.


----------



## Ursa

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*[..]You may be correct that it is a samsung tube, but that doesn't mean that samsung made the rest of the pcb's and other parts to the tv.*
Actually, it wouldn't be surprising if the PCBs were _designed_ by the brand owner, but actually made by someone like Celestica, Flextronics, Jabil Circuit, Quanta, Sanmina, etc. I know, household names one-and-all. 


Actually, you probably have many of the products they _make_, just not under their own names.... 


Later,

Bill


----------



## irwincur

Quote:

I have 2 Philips tv, one a widescreen whose tube was made by Philips. The other is a 19 model, whose tube was made by samsung.
That's because Samsung and Philips co-developed the Shadow Mask tube that is so common these days. They are essentially the same tube and technology. This is very obvious in the computer world where there are only two tubes out there now, Sony Trinitron and Philips/Samsung Shadow Mask. The TV world is quickly going this way. Economies of scale force this upon every market.

Quote:

Well i can understand Sanyo using Samsung tubes and other components, but the Sanyo TV doesn't look anything like a Samsung so maybe they make their own cabinets with Samsung internals. It's not like they slap a Sanyo badge on a Samsung set
Who cares, if the guts are Samsung and Sanyo makes the box, it is still a Samsung TV, because the TV portion is Samsung.



Look I have no problem with them being Samsung's. I love my Samsung, and if they were I would recommend them. 1080i quality on my Samsung is quite close to some of the 'better' sets, and in my opinion even better than some of the 'better' sets.


----------



## courier72

For those interested, I've gotten the PDF manual from Sanyo to look through. If anyone else would like to check it out, PM me and I'll email it. It's too large to attach here.


David


----------



## oryan_dunn

courier, it looks like there is also a 27" model of the same tv? If so, I wonder how much that one will retail for? and if it has all the same features of the 30 and 32" models?


----------



## courier72

Glossing through the manual all three monitors appear to be relatively the same, differing only in the actual CRT.


----------



## flabingo

I am not sure that I understand the"built-in HD tuner" Is it only able to receive OTA broadcasts. I live in Port St. Lucie Florida in a golf course community and can't put up a suitable antenna to receive any HD broadcasts. I do have two D* receivers. Should I connect this unit to the TV out port on one of my Toshiba 3000 DST or run another line from my dish? Thanks


----------



## oryan_dunn

flabingo, i believe that you are protected by the FCC if you put up an antenna, but i don't remember the exact name of the ruling. But yes, the built in HD will accecpt OTA HD, so if you have Direct TV, you would just hook up the satalite box directly to the component inputs.


Ryan


----------



## Xcalibur_255

FYI, oryan, all the stores are dropping the Dish Network in favor of an in-house satellite solution that Wal-Mart is cooking up for itself. It was in some department literature I read. Since our store has no HD-feed there isn't much more I can contribute. We're getting an all new store next year so it won't be like that for much longer though.


Whoever said that Panasonic and Toshiba were both owned by Matsushita, could you tell me where you read this? Matsushita is Panasonic's name in Japan (actually Panasonic is just the name they created for other markets like ours), but I'm pretty sure Toshiba isn't part of their company.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by irwincur_
*Odd, they are using Samsung Shadow Mask tubes and they correlate exactly with the features and sizes of Samsung models. Including this gem of a fact, the same screen resolution of the Samsung tubes - hence the same exact tubes.


Picture Resolution

330 lines/antenna input

800 lines/video input


I hate to break it to you guys but many of these companies out there DO NOT make their own equipment. Just because they are a brand does not mean that they are a producer of that brand. With recent trends there are technically only four or maybe five companies in the world actually making their own sets, and rebadging for others. Off the top of my head I can think of Sony, Philips/Magnavox, and Samsung. Name the others, as every other TV has a version of one of these tubes, therefore they originate at these factories.


It is just the way the world works now.*
I don't know if this is true or not, but it's definitely true that there is a lot of supplier sharing going on these days. All the plasma tvs in the world are made from only 3 or 4 different glass panel designs regardless of brand. Panasonic, JVC, and Fujitsu for example, all use the same glass panel even though they are separate companies. A person here in the forum who was a repair technician for Toshiba once stated that all of their flat screen tube tvs had their tubes sourced from Philips. I don't know if I buy that one, though, because I've always found Toshi tvs to have a superior picture to anything from Philips.  Just remember, though, that just because another companies name is stamped on something doesn't guarantee that it's a case of product re-badging. The technology or design for something could merely be licensed for use and is crediting the company that holds the patent/copyright, or any number of other possibilities. Like oryan said, Sanyo is a bigger company than some people credit them for, and I think alot of their stuff is done in-house.


edit: btw, those numbers for lines of resolution are extremely common. Tons of tvs have those exact specs for horizontal resolution, so you can't draw conclusions from that.


----------



## RandyWalters

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*Whoever said that Panasonic and Toshiba were both owned by Matsushita, could you tell me where you read this? Matsushita is Panasonic's name in Japan (actually Panasonic is just the name they created for other markets like ours), but I'm pretty sure Toshiba isn't part of their company.*
It looks like you're right and i was wrong. Several months ago there was a press release from RCA about Thomson closing it's picture tube plant in the USA and had the following quote:

*"While RCA Thomson announced last week that it is closing its U.S. Picture Tube manufacturing facility, Matsushita (parent company of Panasonic and Toshiba) recently announced a major commitment to manufacture its 16:9 HDTV picture tubes at its existing plant in Troy, Ohio."*


I was pretty surprised to see that but in this day and age of large companies owning name brands i believed it. However i just searched via google for further information about this and it looks like the above reference was incorrect - a number of other webpages indicate Matsushita Corp and Toshiba Corp are starting a JOINT VENTURE where they'll both co-own a new tube manufacturing plant. Looks like the author of the Thomson tube story must have gotten it wrong and i was basing my info on this one press release. Sorry for the confusion !


Here's a few links to the Matsushita/Toshiba tube plant collaberation:

http://www.matsushita.co.jp/corp/new...020926-13.html 

http://www.panasonic.com/MECA/press_...iba_032703.pdf 

http://www.siliconvalley.com/mld/sil...ey/4155669.htm


----------



## dabceb

Thanks for the exposure on Sanyo and just as importantly Wal-Mart. As long as I am satisfied, it makes no difference in the end. I like the thought of having a TV many years. I just wouldn't have considered Sanyo or Wal-Mart (stuck on BestBuy, CC, Ultimate) until this thread!


BTW: Do we think about what parts Dell, HP uses inside their computers? Hard drive, video cards made by others, etc. the bottom-line is whose name is on the box and what their warranty is all about. As long as I am satisfied, it makes no difference in the end. I like the thought of having a TV many years.


----------



## Benjamin.D

This Sanyo model does not seem to have a video out jack. Is this an important feature, or something you can go without having?


Ben


----------



## Talisin12

It wouldn't be an issue for me... There are very few applications for a Video out on a TV. In most cases your better off splitting the signal at the source.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I've never understood the video out of a TV, esp an HDTV as it is only composite. For the video out to work, you could only output what the tv is currently showing, which if you were recording, you could record it from the source as talisin said.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I just checked our computers today, and I found nothing on the 27" model, so i'm not sure when or if we will get that one in. We do have two of the 32" and two of the widescreen 30" sets in stock and they both sell for $747.


----------



## RandyWalters

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*I've never understood the video out of a TV, esp an HDTV as it is only composite. For the video out to work, you could only output what the tv is currently showing, which if you were recording, you could record it from the source as talisin said.*
A Video Out jack is handy if you want to record copy-protected content like from a DVD Player. My old 27" Sony TV and current Panny TV both have Video Out and i sometimes used it to record a DVD movie onto VHS as this got around the copy-protection circuitry of my VCRs. If i tried connecting the VCR's inputs directly to the DVD Player the recording would be copy-protected and pretty much unwatchable, but since i'm recording what the main TV's screen is seeing the recording comes out perfect.


I've also used the Video Out jack to feed a signal to my desktop monitor across the room. This works better than a splitter since my main TV has various sources such as my DVD player, cable DVR, and a few VCRs. This way my remote monitor can see anything the TV is displaying instead of being limited to only one specific split source. I have 4 video sources plus the TV itself and my remote TV can display all of em this way.


For anything other than the two above situations a Video Out jack really isn't necessary. I do use my TV's Audio Out jacks to feed sound to my H/T reciever so for my setup these are a neccessity to me. Luckly most of the better TVs have variable Audio Out jacks, even if they don't have Video Out.


----------



## tropical6350

They were just installing one of the 32" Sanyos at my local Wal Mart (Berlin MD). There was only one other in stock and I got it on the spot. Looks great. Up conversion of 480i is very good. VHS tapes look very good. I have a Yagi in the attic and can receive 5 HD OTA. Cable is very good also. PBS-HD (1080i) has noticable lip synch problem. Some barrel distortion tho. There is a "service" button at the input panel. Perhaps this allow access to the service menu??


----------



## Benjamin.D

tropical6350, if you are able, please see if it accepts 720p.


Ben


----------



## abrahavt

Can you zoom or change the aspect ratio for a HD feed or is it letter boxed?


----------



## goldm005

I just picked up the 32 inch Sanyo at a local Walmart (in Minnesota). They didn't have it on the shelves, but a few Walmarts had a single TV in their stockroom and were willing to sell.


Benjamin.D... Yes it accepts 720p. One of the local OTA broadcasts (KSTP Channel 5, ABC) broadcasts in 720p. I believe it just converts the signal to 1080i.


Also, I have not had the lipsyncing problem that tropical6350 experienced on PBS HD (That is a great channel!). I am just using a set top low profile Terk amplified antenna (TV5). Seems to work quite well for most of the Minneapolis area stations. When I move the TV to the 3rd floor, I expect the antenna to pull the signals in even better.


abrahavt... Yes you can zoom.


So far I'm vey pleased with the picture, but I must admit that this is my first HD set, and my comparison is an old 27inch GE. Comparing the images next to each other, the old TV's image is like looking through milky glass.


----------



## Benjamin.D

goldm005, when you zoom, does the picture lose resolution? Thank you for your help!!


Ben


----------



## goldm005

It doesn't seem as though you lose resolution (but I'm not an expert on this), but obviously when you zoom an HD broadcast, you lose the sides of the image.


By the way, although this set allows PAP, it only contains one HD tuner and one analog tuner. Therefore, if you are viewing PAP, one side will be digital and one side will be analog (unless you have a external tuner). If this is unclear, it means you cannot watch 2 HD broadcasts at the same time (or 2 analog broadcasts) without an external tuner.


----------



## Benjamin.D

Thanks for your help!! BTW, I would only zoom windowboxed 4:3 content, not 16:9.


Ben


----------



## markand

Is it just me, or does this post sound like walmart's getting a free ride? Is it possible, for a store, to create a member on this post, and push the virtues of their product? Having just lived through walmarts friendly assault in Inglewood for their monster store, this post should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Rukes

Quote:

Is it just me, or does this post sound like walmart's getting a free ride? Is it possible, for a store, to create a member on this post, and push the virtues of their product? Having just lived through walmarts friendly assault in Inglewood for their monster store, this post should be taken with a grain of salt.
It's just you. The creator of the post is a Home Theater enthusiast who just happens to work at Walmart, and found out about this before anyone else did.


Considering he has over 250 posts, I doubt they all are "Walmart is great" propaganda


----------



## mike2004

Apoligies if this posting appears twice, having problems with my internet connection.


My question is, how does one choose between the 32 inch 4:3 (HDTV)Sanyo which is supposedly going to be available at Wal-Mart, and the 30 inch 16:9 ???


Is it a matter of personal preference? Do you get more land area with the 32 inch when viewing your typical DVD movie ? Or would you get the same relative picture size with the 30 inch 16:9 (30 inch) screen? What about viewing standard cable broadcast ?


I assume they are both in the same price range.... So, how to choose?


thanks

mike


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by markand_
*Is it just me, or does this post sound like walmart's getting a free ride? Is it possible, for a store, to create a member on this post, and push the virtues of their product? Having just lived through walmarts friendly assault in Inglewood for their monster store, this post should be taken with a grain of salt.*
Even though I work for walmart, I could care less where you buy your tv or anything else. Since walmart is the only place you can get sanyo tvs, I thought you'd all like to know about these new tvs. If i had my way, i'd rather see smaller local stores instead of larger stores like walmart.


mike,

the nice thing about the 16:9 is that most dvds and all true HD shows will fill the screen. If you go with the 32", your older stuff will be bigger and fill the screen, but all the newer HD stuff and DVDs will be letterboxed. Since they are both the same price, it is just a matter of personal preference.


Ryan


----------



## lgmayka

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*My question is, how does one choose between the 32 inch 4:3 (HDTV)Sanyo which is supposedly going to be available at Wal-Mart, and the 30 inch 16:9 ???*
A good starting point is this comparator:

http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi 


It shows that when displaying 16:9 programs, a 32" 4:3 set displays just as much as a 29.4" 16:9 set would. In other words, the two set varieties are almost equivalent for 16:9 programs.


But for 4:3 programs, a 30" 16:9 set displays only as much as a 24.5" 4:3 set! This is pathetic! Whereas the 32" 4:3 set, if it has a Zoom capability to eliminate windowboxing, can naturally display the full 32" of picture.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*Apoligies if this posting appears twice, having problems with my internet connection.


My question is, how does one choose between the 32 inch 4:3 (HDTV)Sanyo which is supposedly going to be available at Wal-Mart, and the 30 inch 16:9 ???


Is it a matter of personal preference? Do you get more land area with the 32 inch when viewing your typical DVD movie ? Or would you get the same relative picture size with the 30 inch 16:9 (30 inch) screen? What about viewing standard cable broadcast ?


I assume they are both in the same price range.... So, how to choose?


thanks

mike*
Considering what you wrote I would go with the 32 inch. If you are using standard cable, I highly recommend the 32" 4:3 over the 30" 16:9. You really have NO idea how the stretch modes will look on this Sanyo.


You get just a smidge under the viewing area with the 32" as compared to the 30" with letterboxed material.


Your viewing habits seem to lean more towards this direction.


----------



## goldm005

Quote:

Is it just me, or does this post sound like walmart's getting a free ride?
Actually, in a futile attempt to find another retailer, I checked most electronics and department stores around my metropolitan area only to discover that the only place selling Sanyo is Walmart. Sanyo makes some very good products (ie. the PLC-Z2 HDTV projector), many of which are sold by other retailers, but Walmart seems to be the only retailer of their TVs.


----------



## bunder

This all sounds really great... aside from the fact that I'll never give Walmart one red cent of my money. What an awful company.


----------



## Jet Champion

When Wal-Mart takes over the world they will introduce Wal-Tique. These will be boutique stores for 10-cent millionaires. We may get rid of competition with Wal-Mart, but we'll never get rid of snobbery or class-that's what drives Americans to produce. I don't dislike Wal-Mart for lowering prices or value on objects--I dislike them for lowering wages and value on people!


----------



## Benjamin.D

I have one more question for whoever has bought this set, what does it do with a 480p DVD signal? Does it double, upconvert, or leave it alone? I thank those who are helping me find out about this set!!


Ben


----------



## Xcalibur_255

C'mon guys, let's try to keep it clean. We're talking about the tv, not the company. Believe me, nobody knows better than the employees some of the negative things about Wal-Mart, but there are always 2 sides to a coin. They are also involved in a great deal of good for this country. Personally, I think the bad and the good pretty much cancel each other out. I'll give you an example: critics bash wal-mart for sacrificing American jobs to buy cheaper products overseas. This is completely true. Here's the other side of it: Fortune 500 found in an extensive reasearch analysis (where they named Wal-Mart America's most admired company replacing GE) that right now Wal-Mart is the country's single greatest factor in controlling inflation rates. They estimate that our entire country's inflation rate would be as much as 50% higher if not for Wal-Mart. Does this justify the job sacrifices? Don't know. Nobody can know, because opinions will differ. All I'm saying is that you can't simply choose to look at only one side of a 2 sided coin.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by markand_
*Is it just me, or does this post sound like walmart's getting a free ride? Is it possible, for a store, to create a member on this post, and push the virtues of their product? Having just lived through walmarts friendly assault in Inglewood for their monster store, this post should be taken with a grain of salt.*
*rolls eyes* I was waiting for this. Yes, oryan and I work for wallyworld, but that doesn't mean we have any interest in "selling" for them. We're both active members of AVS, and he just wanted to give a heads up on a new tv because we would be the very first people to know about giving that Sanyo is a walmart exclusive and all. The reason I work in retail is because I enjoy HELPING people find products they'll enjoy, not because I want to SELL stuff to people. Otherwise, I would have forced myself to go back to college.


edit: my thanks, btw, to goldm and other first buyers here who are providing feedback about this model. Since I couldn't find out for myself about the zoom modes and 720p support, I can now answer those questions for other people if it comes up.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by irwincur_
*Odd, they are using Samsung Shadow Mask tubes and they correlate exactly with the features and sizes of Samsung models. Including this gem of a fact, the same screen resolution of the Samsung tubes - hence the same exact tubes.


Picture Resolution

330 lines/antenna input

800 lines/video input


I hate to break it to you guys but many of these companies out there DO NOT make their own equipment. Just because they are a brand does not mean that they are a producer of that brand. With recent trends there are technically only four or maybe five companies in the world actually making their own sets, and rebadging for others. Off the top of my head I can think of Sony, Philips/Magnavox, and Samsung. Name the others, as every other TV has a version of one of these tubes, therefore they originate at these factories.


It is just the way the world works now.*
Today I had a chance to check out if the tubes were some other brand. I was able to only check the 20" and 24" flat Sanyos since they were within reach, but both of those sets did in fact have a Sanyo tube. I was unable to check on Sanyos other large tv's or the tvs of the subject of this thread. I'll check it out when we setup our new stuff.


Ryan


----------



## tony2000

I would be very interested in hearing more about 27 inch when it becomes available.


Thanks for the heads up, we are always looking for more selections as the new HDTV's come out.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Funny thing is: When Walmart hits a town, suddenly a lot of businesses, especially ma and pas, get shut down real quick like. And yes, the veil has been getting lifted on WalMart's behind the scenes activities.


They remind of the Borg in Star Trek. They're so big and they seem unstoppable. "Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated." 


Let me tell you all a little story.


As you can see by my location, I live in what probably would be described as a medium sized town. Population is somehwhere around 250,000 thereabouts.


One thing I do miss about my former home was that I had a Best Buy, Circuit City, Barnes & Noble, Borders, and any other big chain you want to name within five minutes of where I lived. (That's about the only good thing I have to say about my former home.)


Now, you have Walmart and Super Walmart and Sam's Club. Period. There's a regular Walmart on the west side of town where I live, and the Super is on the east side of town. Kmart is about dead thanks to them, there is no Target, no Best Buy, no CC, etc. The closest BB and CC, and BN and Borders are 45 minutes away in Fort Wayne, Indiana.


Wal Mart owns this town outright, and I don't like that. I don't like any one company having such command like that. The ma and pa businesses are being killed off left and right, and there is no competition against Wal Mart nearby. That sucks for the economy.


I have written every major company and begged them to come closer to our area and I am going to continue to do so. I don't want ANY one company to have that kind of command like that. It's wrong and it hurts the economy. That's nothing personal against WM per se.


WM has a little bit of everything, but not enough. I have become a real great Amazon customer since moving here! Their good about having latest releases of DVDs and CDs, but there's no backlog, so if you want to go deeper, you have to go to the Internet or drive to Fort Wayne if you live where I am at. That stinks.


Sanyo has made a genius move here. They will establish themselves as THE entry level HDTV thanks to the alliance with Walmart. Awesome move for them. Pity Zenith and some others don't get the idea and make simillar alliances. Sanyo is going to ultimately own my town in terms of the HD market thanks to this setup. Amazing marketing decision!


I so wish a Best Buy would move into town. That would shake things up mightily. We NEED a Best Buy here!


Just a FWIW anecdote for perspective.


----------



## bullgates

OT:

Customers deciding to save a few pennies off a purchase somewhere else, coupled with poor management/service are reasons why stores go out of business.


I did a census search of Lima and it appears to have a population of 40,000 in the year 2000. Am I missing something?


for all the walmart haters.

If you don't like walmart don't shop there. You always hve a choice to go somewhere else.



Back on topic:

Walmart definitely has an edge when it comes to offering diverse products. But... The Sanyo's they had "setup" were connected with the worst posible connections. 16:9 TV's were connected via composite with dvd player in 4:3 mode. So there is a huge vertical black bar on both sides of the picture.


So here is a great example of where a mom and pop shop could highlight something that they could offer over Walmart. Expertise of how to setup a tv correctly to utilize the functions of a HDtv. As well knowledge and expertise.


bg


----------



## Q of BanditZ

You may be right about Lima's population... LOL! Unless something real crazy happened. Bottom line: It's a medium sized town at best.


I don't "hate" WM, I just don't like the fact that they're the only game in town and for about an hour's radius. I'd say the same thing if it were anyone else.


WM 's prices are good, no doubt about it.


The ma and pa shop that sells TV's here is the authorized Zenith dealership that I did business with. Awesome! They definitely know their game!


----------



## ERJ

I am seriously considering getting the 16:9 to hook up to my htpc. Has anyone bought the 16:9 yet? Impressions? Anyone using the hdmi port?


Also, any opinions on comparing this to the similarly priced monivision?


----------



## UncD2000

Is an adapter required to connect a DVI cable to an HDMI port?


----------



## mr.mortgage

Quote:

_Originally posted by ERJ_
*I am seriously considering getting the 16:9 to hook up to my htpc. Has anyone bought the 16:9 yet? Impressions? Anyone using the hdmi port?


Also, any opinions on comparing this to the similarly priced monivision?*
Get the Sanyo. Much better package and future proof with HDMI. I own the Moni.


bg


----------



## mr.mortgage

Hey Q,


How is your Zenith treating you?


----------



## Q of BanditZ

The Zenith is treating me wonderfully. I couldn't ask for more really.


----------



## ERJ

Sorry, another question, but a little OT. I did a quick search but couldn't find any info...


HDMI is essentially dvi + digital audio, correct? I see there are dvi to hdmi cables, but are there dvi + digital audio to hdmi cables?


----------



## Talisin12

The question for me is... Sanyo or Zenith... I've noticed the Zenith Dropping down in price. Bestbuy is currently selling them for $808. The price difference between the two is probably going to be negligible soon. So which is better? BTW... I have never lain eyes on either of them


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Well, all I can do is vouch for the product I know. The Zenith TV's are really made now. The c32v37 is the hot number around here, but it has a widscreen cousin, the c34w37, that is also pretty amazing.


They have built in HD tuners and they handle every signal I have ever thrown at it without any difficulty. Take the time to browse through a few of those Zenith threads and see what you think.


1-877-9Zenith or www.zenith.com can help you find a dealer near you, which is the best way, otherwise Best Buy, Circuit City, or www.wildwestelectronics.com. All authroized.

www.zenithservice.com will let you download the manuals to just about any Zenith product there is.


I don't know Sanyo. Up unti this thread showed up, I considered them cheap forgettables like Apex or Durabrand or God knows what else, but maybe that's about to change. Certainly on the surface of things, the new Sanyos look extremely promising but...I just don't know that brand at all.


----------



## Joxer

I heard recently that WalMart is now China's 8th largest trading partner in the world - more than many countries!


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by bullgates_
*Walmart definitely has an edge when it comes to offering diverse products. But... The Sanyo's they had "setup" were connected with the worst posible connections. 16:9 TV's were connected via composite with dvd player in 4:3 mode. So there is a huge vertical black bar on both sides of the picture.


So here is a great example of where a mom and pop shop could highlight something that they could offer over Walmart. Expertise of how to setup a tv correctly to utilize the functions of a HDtv. As well knowledge and expertise.


bg*
That is definitly true of almost all walmarts that i have been in. Usually, they have people working in electronics that are (as Xcalibur would say) "key twrilers" and don't know a thing about electronics. You can usually tell by how the TV's are setup if someone works in electronics that knows their stuff. But for the most part, you are right that a ma and pop shop would definitly have the advantage there.


Ryan


----------



## Talisin12

Thanks Q... I've read through all the Zenith topics. Some of the problems such as the white line thing and buzzing/zapping issues concern me. Zenith also isn't known for high quality/durable products (according to consumer reports) The only thing (for me) that the sanyo has going for it is the reliability of the company. I guess I'll just have to wait until I can see them with my own eyes.


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*That is definitly true of almost all walmarts that i have been in. Usually, they have people working in electronics that are (as Xcalibur would say) "key twrilers" and don't know a thing about electronics. You can usually tell by how the TV's are setup if someone works in electronics that knows their stuff. But for the most part, you are right that a ma and pop shop would definitly have the advantage there.


Ryan*
That is definately true... My super walmart doesn't even have the TV's on most of the time and when they do, it's always on MTV or some music channel. I've spoken with the department manager and he can't be more than 20 years old.


Not that Best Buy or Circuit City is much better. In fact I'd be even more wary at Circuit City because the sales rep gets a commision based on what

they sell. I used to work in the computer sales department at Best Buy and while they don't get any commissions, when the sales reps come from the various companies (compaq, HP, sony, ect...) they make deals with the department manager that if he sells X# of their product then they get some kind of glamerous prize. AKA... Big screen TV.... So the department manager comes to us and says... only sell X Compter products today. That's the kind of BS that ultimately lead me to quit the job. I'm sure similar things go on in the other departments as well.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Talisin, at our walmart, we have never had any pressure to sell stuff like you have had put on you. The only thing i get for selling a bigger tv, is more work hauling it out to the guys car.


The music channel is most likely the same music channel that is showing on the music endcap tv where people can scan in cds to watch a video. I know that at our walmart, the signal for the regular tvs is complete crap. I don't know if it runs past the refridgerators or what, but it is so full of static and diagonal lines that an antenna would give a better picture pointed in the wrong direction.


----------



## mr.mortgage

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*That is definately true... My super walmart doesn't even have the TV's on most of the time and when they do, it's always on MTV or some music channel. I've spoken with the department manager and he can't be more than 20 years old.


Not that Best Buy or Circuit City is much better. In fact I'd be even more wary at Circuit City because the sales rep gets a commision based on what

they sell. I used to work in the computer sales department at Best Buy and while they don't get any commissions, when the sales reps come from the various companies (compaq, HP, sony, ect...) they make deals with the department manager that if he sells X# of their product then they get some kind of glamerous prize. AKA... Big screen TV.... So the department manager comes to us and says... only sell X Compter products today. That's the kind of BS that ultimately lead me to quit the job. I'm sure similar things go on in the other departments as well.*


CC is no longer a commision based company. I would be more wary of a company that doesn't offer it's employees that incentive. When the incentive to make money on the sale thru knowledge and salesmanship is gone you get a 17yr old trrying to sell you a $12,000 TV explaining that s-video "is the bomb!"


bg


----------



## kharvel

Quote:

_Originally posted by ERJ_
*I am seriously considering getting the 16:9 to hook up to my htpc. Has anyone bought the 16:9 yet? Impressions? Anyone using the hdmi port?


Also, any opinions on comparing this to the similarly priced monivision?*
Well, Monivision is plug-n-play with computers. Meaning that you can hook up any computer to the Monivision and it is ready to go without any tweaking (assuming that the HTPC video card supports 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, and 1280x720 which is pretty normal).


Consumer-grade HDTVs such as the Sanyo are NOT plug-n-play, regardless of any available inputs including HDMI, whatever that is. It is the electronics inside the display that counts. If the display does not have the VESA-standard electronics to handle computer video signals then you have to spend a lot of time tweaking a piece of software known as Powerstrip to get something and even that may not be satisfactory (overscan is hard to remove). Expect to spend a lot of time and effort with Powerstrip tweaking and at the same time, you will get free self-education in TV electronics engineering.



PROs: Similarly priced ($750) for 32" widescreen. Plug-n-play. Designed for HTPC use. Outstanding picture quality through HTPC.


CONs: Not designed to work well with set-top boxes (except X-Box). Some quality issues with the 32" model. VGA input only.


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by mr.mortgage_
*CC is no longer a commission based company. I would be more wary of a company that doesn't offer it's employees that incentive. When the incentive to make money on the sale thru knowledge and salesmanship is gone you get a 17yr old trrying to sell you a $12,000 TV explaining that s-video "is the bomb!"


bg*
LOL your right! I didn't know CC was no longer commission based. The point I was trying to make is that most CC are still manned by 17 year olds that are just trying to sell you a "$12,000" TV. I don't like commission based companies because it correlates to closely with a used car lot. Although experienced and knowledgeable, these people nearly always try to sell you more or something other than you need, because there's an alterior motive to satisfying the customer.


Anyway, Sorry about getting off topic


----------



## mr.mortgage

 HDMI


----------



## mr.mortgage

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*LOL your right! I didn't know CC was no longer commission based. The point I was trying to make is that most CC are still manned by 17 year olds that are just trying to sell you a "$12,000" TV. I don't like commission based companies because it correlates to closely with a used car lot. Although experienced and knowledgeable, these people nearly always try to sell you more or something other than you need, because there's an alterior motive to satisfying the customer.


Anyway, Sorry about getting off topic *


It's always good to share ideas even if they are a bit off topic.


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Talisin, at our walmart, we have never had any pressure to sell stuff like you have had put on you. The only thing i get for selling a bigger tv, is more work hauling it out to the guys car.



The music channel is most likely the same music channel that is showing on the music endcap tv where people can scan in cds to watch a video. I know that at our walmart, the signal for the regular tvs is complete crap. I don't know if it runs past the refridgerators or what, but it is so full of static and diagonal lines that an antenna would give a better picture pointed in the wrong direction.*
Oryan


Yeah... That's what it could be. My local Walmart sometimes shows the discovery Channel on thier HD TV's when they're turned on. The plasma and LCD tv's are never on, but the little phillips 850 is sometimes.


I know walmart wouldn't allow any crap like that to happen. That's why I actually feel more comfortable shopping there, then at BB or CC. I'm sure that my experience is the exception to the rule, but it still makes me take everything pitched by a rep with a grain of salt. The best information (I think) comes from right here in these forums. I don't post much but I've been reading nearly everyday for over a year. Great information in all sections!


----------



## hugabone

Consumer-grade HDTVs such as the Sanyo are NOT plug-n-play, regardless of any available inputs including HDMI, whatever that is. It is the electronics inside the display that counts. If the display does not have the VESA-standard electronics to handle computer video signals then you have to spend a lot of time tweaking a piece of software known as Powerstrip to get something and even that may not be satisfactory (overscan is hard to remove). Expect to spend a lot of time and effort with Powerstrip tweaking and at the same time, you will get free self-education in TV electronics engineering.



PROs: Similarly priced ($750) for 32" widescreen. Plug-n-play. Designed for HTPC use. Outstanding picture quality through HTPC.


CONs: Not designed to work well with set-top boxes (except X-Box). Some quality issues with the 32" model. VGA input only. [/b][/quote]


Im looking to get a 30' widescreen. I once had the monivision(unitymotion hd3200) back in 99 and wished I kept it. It had a poor linedoubler but was a great set overall. Im thinking about getting it again with the el cheapo multi- inputs with it. I need somthing that puts out native 720p and 1080i/540p. I mainly want it for my Xbox and the HD stb. Is there an X-box VGA? If so then i wouldnt get all the other cheap inputs for it. That Sanyo sounds good but I prefer native inputs and this is the ticket.


----------



## bac522

Funny, I always love how people ***** about Wallyworld moving into their town, yet I would bet not one of them ever went to a town meeting to oppose the permit requested by Walmart to move into the town. Probably the same people who ***** about government, yet never vote.


Now to put this back on topic, I was at Wallyworld last night and saw that their 32" Sanyo HDTV monitor was at a new price drop of $549. Damn, I'm now debating on bringing back my 27" Zenith I just bought for the same price at CC.


----------



## RJB in Phila

Oryan,


Thanks for the information on this new HDTV. We appreciate it.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*Thanks Q... I've read through all the Zenith topics. Some of the problems such as the white line thing and buzzing/zapping issues concern me. Zenith also isn't known for high quality/durable products (according to consumer reports) The only thing (for me) that the sanyo has going for it is the reliability of the company. I guess I'll just have to wait until I can see them with my own eyes.*
In this past year, Zenith has improved and ascended considerably.


I tell you this: The buzzing/zapping issues are on outright defective units. Obviously, no line is perfect and you will always run that gambit of possibly a defective unit regardless of brand.


The white line issue is under a very specific circumstance that we aren't 100 percent sure yet is the TV. The white line ONLY occurs under a 1080i component input situation via a cable STB. Period. There have been no reported incidents outside of that. Yet. 


Interestingly enough, some folks have gotten their hands on a "newer" c32v37 that has a March 2004 birth date vs. the February 2004 one that I and most others have and...zero problems.


Personally, I only had the cable STB issue, which I have since dumped outright because cable was ripping me off, and the very dim buzzing when I view a 720p broadcast via OTA.


Keep in mind that I have VERY sensitive hearing and my bedroom is VERY quiet. So...I just turn the TV's volume up or the sound system and...it's gone!





Give Zenith a closer look, just for laughs. 1-877-9Zenith or www.zenith.com to find a dealer. Best Buy supposedly has a sale this week (?) for $809 for the c32v37? That's a steal!


Anyways, something to consider....


----------



## lgmayka

Quote:

_Originally posted by Q of BanditZ_
*I tell you this: The buzzing/zapping issues are on outright defective units. Obviously, no line is perfect and you will always run that gambit of possibly a defective unit regardless of brand.*
Although I love my C32V37, I must point out that:


- 4 out of 16 reviewers on Amazon.com mention the zapping; so if it's a defect, it's a rather common one.


- The parts that the Zenith (Elite!) Service Center ordered in order to fix the zapping are on backorder with no Estimated Time of Arrival at all! I have to conclude that either (a) the defect is so common that part replacements are backed up for months, or more likely (b) Zenith has halted production of those parts until it can be absolutely sure the problem will not recur.


In my case, the adjustment made by the repairman greatly reduced the zapping, and so I am willing to wait for the replacement parts. Mine is a scratch-'n'-dent display model, so exchange for another set is not an alternative; but those who buy brand-new from a local store should indeed simply demand an exchange if zapping occurs.


----------



## ERJ

Quote:

Consumer-grade HDTVs such as the Sanyo are NOT plug-n-play, regardless of any available inputs including HDMI, whatever that is. It is the electronics inside the display that counts. If the display does not have the VESA-standard electronics to handle computer video signals then you have to spend a lot of time tweaking a piece of software known as Powerstrip to get something and even that may not be satisfactory (overscan is hard to remove). Expect to spend a lot of time and effort with Powerstrip tweaking and at the same time, you will get free self-education in TV electronics engineering.


PROs: Similarly priced ($750) for 32" widescreen. Plug-n-play. Designed for HTPC use. Outstanding picture quality through HTPC.


CONs: Not designed to work well with set-top boxes (except X-Box). Some quality issues with the 32" model. VGA input only.
Is this true in regards to hdmi? It is essentially a dvi plug. Now I could be completely off base in regards to this, but I didn't think that dvi had all that messing around with monitor timings. I would have thought that if something had an hdmi interface that it would pretty much accept any dvi compatible signal sent to it...


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by bac522_
*Funny, I always love how people ***** about Wallyworld moving into their town, yet I would bet not one of them ever went to a town meeting to oppose the permit requested by Walmart to move into the town. Probably the same people who ***** about government, yet never vote.


Now to put this back on topic, I was at Wallyworld last night and saw that their 32" Sanyo HDTV monitor was at a new price drop of $549. Damn, I'm now debating on bringing back my 27" Zenith I just bought for the same price at CC.*
That cannot be right, otherwise I would know about it. Prices changes to a product take effect company-wide on the same week. The only possibility is if that particular store is doing one hell of an instore comp price (matching a competitor's similar product which is on sale), otherwise you must be mistaking it for a different model. $747 is the price that you should find in every walmart in the country. Knowing the company, within 6-9 months that price will drop to $698 on Rollback. I have NEVER seen a price go up on a tv the entire time I've worked at Walmart. The 27" Sanyo Flatscreens that we started selling 3 years ago have progressively dropped from an initial price of $448 down to what is now $247. In the process the tv has become much better over these 3 years too with newer model updates. I've noticed that other retailers like BB and Target have had to aggressively drop their tv prices to keep stride, which is a good thing for the consumer.


Just as a quick note, regular 480i analog signals look mighty good on this new HD Sanyo. Our store only has the crappy regular walmart tv feed. I've seen how it's wired, and is split and re-boosted at least 15 times along the wall with acres of twisted and crimped coax cable. The HD picture on the Sanyo looks nearly identical in quality to the 32" Sanyo flatscreen analog tv very close up. Once you back a little ways away the HD Sanyo is clearly superior. I find this to be impressive. I was once planning to buy a Sony 32HS510 HDTV, but analog signals looked horrible on it. Considering the quality of the signal, I think the Sanyo does very well with standard-def feeds.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Opps, now that I think about it, he might be referring to the OLD model 32" Sanyo HD model that is outgoing and not the new model we're talking about. The price for the old model sounds right there.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yes, the old model Sanyo HD 32" is $549 now. It is a decent set, but doesn't compare to the new one. The old one doesn't have a tuner or HDMI and only has one set of component inputs.


----------



## kharvel

Quote:

_Originally posted by hugabone_
*Im looking to get a 30' widescreen. I once had the monivision(unitymotion hd3200) back in 99 and wished I kept it. It had a poor linedoubler but was a great set overall. Im thinking about getting it again with the el cheapo multi- inputs with it. I need somthing that puts out native 720p and 1080i/540p. I mainly want it for my Xbox and the HD stb. Is there an X-box VGA? If so then i wouldnt get all the other cheap inputs for it. That Sanyo sounds good but I prefer native inputs and this is the ticket.*
In computer-speak, 32" widescreen is actually 30" viewable so it is the same thing (consumer-grade HDTVs always use the viewable size).


I would not recommend getting the "el cheapo" multi-input VisionBox add-on for the Monivision. Although it does have component inputs, the VisionBox produces very mediocre picture quality and a lot of people have reported quality issues with the VisionBox. You are better off getting the Monivision without the VisionBox. You can still hook up the X-Box to the Monivision's VGA input by using the X-Blaster component-to-VGA transcoder that works exclusively with the X-Box. People have reported good experiences with this transcoder and have played X-Box games in all their 720p glory on the Monivision.


----------



## kharvel

Quote:

_Originally posted by ERJ_
*Is this true in regards to hdmi? It is essentially a dvi plug. Now I could be completely off base in regards to this, but I didn't think that dvi had all that messing around with monitor timings. I would have thought that if something had an hdmi interface that it would pretty much accept any dvi compatible signal sent to it...*
It WILL accept dvi-compatible signals. But getting the picture displayed on the HDTV properly is a whole different story. You will still need to mess around with Powerstrip timings and all that. I would suggest you get my comments confirmed on the HTPC forum. Simply ask whether it is possible to get a HTPC working with any HDMI input WITHOUT the usage of Powerstrip.


----------



## bullgates

 x2vga 



xbox vga


----------



## kharvel

bullgates, does the x2vga device work well with set-top boxes such as a DVD player or a HDTV receiver? Or is it limited only to X-Box? According to the specs, the required input is the "specific Xbox AV Connector input". If you plugged in a set-top DVD player to the input, would it work? Thanks.


----------



## sterno3

I had been tossing around the idea about getting the C32V37, and at the BB price of 808 this week I was ready to pull the trigger. Unfortunately it is just a tad big for my tv stand...it would have taken some major convincing with the wife to get rid of the stand we have. Thankfully this one will fit nicely if the dimensions on the box are correct.


Thankfully this deal came along...thanks to oryan_dunn and Xcalibur_255. As well as courier72 for getting the manuals.


I went to my local WM today and they didn't have it out yet. I was a little worried about buying it site unseen, but given the liberal return policy...I can always take it back.


----------



## Venkman

As you can imagine, Microsoft has a proprietary av jack on the back of the Xbox that you have to buy Xbox component, s-video, or even composite cables for. You cannot hook in a DVD player because it doesn't have the Xbox specific output on it.


look here:

http://www.ebgames.com/ebx_assets/pr...ges/209496.jpg 


The thing in the top left is what you hook into the back of the Xbox. Then you run the component and audio cables out into your TV and receiver. As far as I know, no DVD player has that type of output.


----------



## Benjamin.D

Another question.........


Has anyone played a DVD with progressive output on this set? How does it look? Is the resolution upconverted or left alone?


Thanks,

Ben


----------



## sterno3

I have just purchased it...it is sitting in my truck waiting. Damned work...can't I just go home and play?


I will hook it up tonight, and let you know how it goes. I have an el cheapo progressive scan dvd player, so i will hook it up and let you know what I find out.


I have a powered antenna, but my current OTA reception of analog stations can be a be sketchy at times so I am more than curious to see how the digital signal is picked up. I heard with HDTV signals its either on or off. Does anybody know if this is true?


One of the conditions (with my wife) to keeping the set is that we can pick up the HDTV signals without major monkeying around (ie no having to install an external antenna).


I live in a 2 story house, and I get much better reception upstairs. I would love to run my antenna into my cable jack in the wall, and have it available to all the outlets. The only catch is, that I have cable brodband also running through the wall outlets. Does anyone know if I run my antenna signal through the same cabling that carries my Charter Internet Broadband signal (I don't have cable television). Recomendations and options are appreciated.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## lgmayka

Even if you don't pick up all the HDTV channels, point out to your wife that even analog channels look better on an HDTV. (At least that's true of my Zenith C32V37.)


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
Does anyone know if I run my antenna signal through the same cabling that carries my Charter Internet Broadband signal (I don't have cable television). Recomendations and options are appreciated.


Thanks for the help. [/b]
You might be able to. The cable can carry a fairly significant bandwidth load. I'd try buying one of those cheap amplified splitters and just try it.

I'm not an expert though.


HD stations are either ON or Off, it's great, or it's nothing... But from what I've seen. If your reception is tenuous, you may be in the middle of an HD program and suddenly have it drop right off the screen. I don't know if your familiar with satellite companies like DTV, but it's kind of a similar principal. If you've ever been watching a program on satellite and suddenly have it drop out or pixelate or freeze because of bad weather or a bird taking a crap on your dish, then you'll know what I mean. It's a very similar effect with OTA HD reception.



BTW... I had an opportunity to check the TV out today and I have to say that I was impressed. They had it set up side by side with that new panny CT-32HL44 that I believe is supposed to have some kind of "SUPER" tube. I havn't read through all of the posts in that topic. The Panny retails for $799, and doesn't include an ATSC tuner. Both the TV's had significant Red Push to my eyes but the Panny was much worse. (I'm sure neither of them we're calibrated correctly). In my opinion the Sanyo beats the Panny in both picture quality and features. I probably would have bought the Sanyo today if I had a way to lift the darn thing. My wife's a wimp, she won't even try.


----------



## mike2004

In comparing (on paper) the Zenith C32V37 to the Sanyo HT32744, there is one question I'm wondering if someone can answer.


Best Buy's advertisement for the Zenith seems to indicate that it's built-in HDTV tuner only works with an Antenna feed, and not cable television?


THis is the information at the Best Buy Web site:


"Built-in HDTV tuner allows you to receive over-the-air high-definition broadcasts, where available (HD-capable antenna required). Optional set-top box required for reception of high-definition cable or satellite programming."


So, the question is, what about the Sanyo set at Wal Mart ?


thanks

mike


----------



## mr.mortgage

The Zenith can receive signals from unencrypted cable and OTA. The Sanyo is just OTA.


bg


----------



## mike2004

Pardon my ignorance, but are you saying that with the Zenith's built in HDTV tuner you can watch Comcast cable TV High Definition programming, but not with the Sanyo ?


If so, then that would be a very good reason to choose the Zenith, would it not ?


thanks

mike


----------



## hugabone

Quote:

_Originally posted by mr.mortgage_
*The Zenith can receive signals from unencrypted cable and OTA. The Sanyo is just OTA.


bg*
The Sanyo receives Cable and ota as well. You would need an HD Digital Cable box to receive the HD chanels ie HBOhd.


----------



## mike2004

Meaning, you would/wouldn't need an HD Digital Cable box to receive the HD channels with the Zenith?


What about HDTV broadcasts that aren't on HBO? but are broadcast on basic Comcast channels ? Or does such a thing not exist ? I seem to remember certain shows indicating "the following program is brought to you in high definintion"....etc...



thanks

mike


----------



## oryan_dunn

Well if your cable is broadcasting in encrypted QAM, then you would need an external cable box with both sets. If they broadcast on unecrypted QAM, then with the zenith, you wouldn't need the box. Almost all of the premium channels will be encrypted, but whether or not the regular channels will be encrypted, you'd have to call the cable company to find out.


----------



## MillDaKill

Do they make a 36" version of this?


----------



## bullgates

local channels are required not to be encrypted if they are carried by cable provider. As for the premium channels you might want to check the HD forum here to see what people on your network are experiencing. From what I have seen on the forum it seems that some are encrypted and some are not. Also broadcast flags and copy protection is starting to be tested.



bg


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Benjamin.D_
*Another question.........


Has anyone played a DVD with progressive output on this set? How does it look? Is the resolution upconverted or left alone?


Thanks,

Ben*
I have, but I believe that the simple flag-based progressive player we were using was in progressive mode ($59 Sanyo model), which is not a good thing. We wanted to connect an interlaced player and see how the set's internal line doubler would do the job, but only the $43 Apex player and a $50 Emerson was around at the time.  Sad as it is, we couldn't figure out how to set the Sanyo in interlaced mode. There is no menu option or switch. I recall something about holding the stop button down on the unit without a disc loaded to switch it when I read the manual over a year ago, but I couldn't get a reaction from the player. After that the store manager lost his interest in seeing how it would work and didn't want anymore time wasted experimenting on it. The Boss is always right, you know. From what we did see (playing The Mummy Returns), it looked fine. Detail, particularly shadow detail, was good and the image looked clean. From any distance of more than, say 5 feet away, the image looks very smooth. I'm sorry I couldn't do anything more with it though.


edit: the resolution is 480p. Just your basic progressive. There isn't any 1080i upconversion or the like taking place that I am aware of.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by MillDaKill_
*Do they make a 36" version of this?*
The 3 models in the line right now are the 27, 32, and 30 widescreen. The 27 doesn't seem to be out yet though. There is no 36 inch model as of yet. That could change though.


----------



## sterno3

I have had some time to play with the new TV (not much though). I will do a more thorough review after the weekend, but so far I am pleased with my purchase. From an aesthetic point of view, it is really visually pleasing. It helps that it fits PERFECTLY in my console.


I had time lightly tune it using the THX optimizer on Star Wars AOTC dvd. The brightness out of the box is silly high, and the colors are garish. I didn't play with it too much, but after some minor adjustments, the overall picture seems right on. As xcalibar reported, the horizontal picture overhangs the screen, so when tuning, I can't see the outside of the box. (he called it overscanning) How much...I can't tell, i don't have a Digital Video Essentials disc (yet).


It handles anamorphic letterbox fine, if i give it a progressive scan output from the dvd player, it seems to have a picture lag like one of the reviews said. (soundtrack appears off) This is not too noticeable on dvd, however, i noticed it on a PAX HDTV broadcast. The PAX station is really far away, and the rest of the HD broadcasts I was able to pick up were right on.


From a feature set, it is a bit on the short end. the PAP works well enough, but it doesn't have the different PAP display options that the Panasonic has. I am also still trying to figure out if I can watch a analog station and a DVD at the same time. With the limited playing, i couldn't get that working. It handles DVD & HDTV broadcasts fine though.


The menu system is good, but a bit too 'deep' IMHO. For example to adjust color etc, it takes like 4 navigation steps. Bit of a pain when flipping between test screens while tuning. The optical audio out in 5.1 works great, in fact I noticed my sub wasn't working because of it (wonder how long its been like that  ).


These are just the things I can think of after tinkering for only 3 hours last night. The review may sound negative, but thus far, for the price and the built in tuner, I have NO qualms about the purchase. I have some antenna work to do to figure out how to get the rest of the HDTV signals in my community, but I am really happy thus-far. I am by no means an audiophile/videophone, but for a basic entry level set, this scores BIG bang for the buck.


To sum up, I will pass along this anecdote. After turning it on for the 1st time, it does a channel scan, and after completing, the first thing that came up was CSI in HDTV broadcast. All my wife could say was WOOOOAH! It was a re-run we had seen through a very static-y analog signal a month ago. As my wife said, it was like watching a completely different show. The blush to Sarah's cheeks (i can see why some actresses are scared of HDTV), to the color details of the butterflies...my wife was sold (I hope).


Feel free to ask questions...I will do my best to answer from a newbie consumer's perspective.


----------



## tony2000

Sterno3



Thanks for the info, looks good so far. Please keep us informed as you perform more test. If you can take any pix & post that would be great also.


Hoping to see what there 27 inch will look like. I am also curious about specs.


----------



## Benjamin.D

How bad is that picture lag?


Thanks for a great review sterno3!!


Ben


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Benjamin.D_
*How bad is that picture lag?


Ben*
Any picture lag that one can notice is in my book bad. I assume you are asking about the progressive scan DVD lag...it was not like a Godzilla movie where the sync is way off or anything, but I noticed it.

As for the PAX sync issue, it was noticeably worse, but it was because it was a close up of Kirk Cameron talking about some bologna, so it was very evident. Because of the closeness as well as how steady the shot was. Again this signal is coming from pretty far away, and the rest of the digital channels are fine.

However, before I say how bad or not bad it is, I am going to play with it a little more. I have promised to give a more detailed review after allowing some tinker time. I don't want to rush to judgment, because I am relatively new to the whole thing, and I could have a setup issue on my end.


I will let you know.


----------



## rbilsbor

At my walmart (Durham, NC) yesterday the guy said he had a 30" Sanyo HDTV coming in next week but not a 32... wonder if he knows what he's talking about.


Something I've noticed about the 30" 16:9 HDTVs is that their overscan is really bad... We'll see about this one


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Overscan within 2.5% is ideal. I consider within 5% acceptable. My own JVC tv was overscanning at almost 7.5% which is a smidge more than this Sanyo. I was able to correct it in my tv through the service menu, but I have no idea how to find the SM in a Sanyo tv, nor do I think anybody else will either without some serious digging. If the Sanyo WERE a re-badged Samsung like some of the guys above have mentioned, then Samsung's service menu code would work. I seriously doubt it will though. Overscan and moderate (definitely not severe) red push are the only 2 negatives that this tv has. Those 2 problems exist on almost ALL tvs so that's not anything to hold against the Sanyo. The only reason the red push jumps out at me is because I banished it from my TV long ago and am easily able to tell when it's present now.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg

Given that it is roughly a $60 (insignificant to me at this price point) between this and the Zenith C32V37 at BB, which is better? I have read through the arduous thread detailing the Zenith's problems with native 1080i sources.


edit: removed HDTV tuner question, found answer on sanyo's website


edit2: thanks oryan


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yes the tuner is an HD tuner.


Edit: just checked their site, and this is on there now:
http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...?productID=911 


I wish i knew the msrp of it.


----------



## Stereodude

This TV does not have cable card support does it?


I didn't see it at Wallyworld when I was there last night (Canton, MI).


----------



## goldm005

Can someone provide a good explanation of "Red Push". I assume it is too much red (which I seemed to notice on the the 32 inch model - purchased one last week).


Also can anyone recommend a cheap image calibration system.


Finally, I can't tell you the exact amount of overscan, but with zoomed 4:3 images, it is significant. I can't tell the amount of overscan for HD images or DVDs. Can one make the assumtion that overscan for those images would be the same?


----------



## oryan_dunn

About a month and a half ago, I asked on the Sanyo forums at homethearterspot.com, how to access the service menu of the sanyo's, and an ISF guy named Biloxi_MS_ISF just replied. Here is the link:
http://www.***************.com/htsth...&o=365&fpart=1 


Maybe some of you who own this could try it out.

Ryan


----------



## tilt3daxis

(Noob question ) What exactly is the service menu for? Does it void your warranty? Would someone as clueless as me be able to sort through it?


----------



## Talisin12

I have two questions.


Does anybody know where a downloadable manual can be located?


Does this set remember more than 1 custom video calibration?


----------



## sterno3

Let's try and do this all at once:

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*Does this set remember more than 1 custom video calibration?*
No, there is only 1 memory for video calibration. This was on my list of negatives against the set...I tune for DTV (which looks awesome BTW), and then put in a video or watch an analog station, and it is all washed out. I had to turn the contrast way down for DTV and I think that is why. Unfortunate lack of feature.
Quote:

_Originally posted by Stereodude_*I didn't see it at Wallyworld when I was there last night (Canton, MI).*
Correct me if I am wrong xcalibar, but they are going to be doing the mods (new model year display changes) in the next coming weeks. The WM I bought my TV at didn't have it out, but clerks knew it was back there. My store had 2. You have to ask for it, and I bought mine site unseen--thanks for the liberal return policy WM!


I had a chance to catch the video dept. manager, and he seemed pretty convinced it was going to be a good deal for a while. He thought eventually (based on if there are a lot sold and more ordered), the manufacturer would give a bulk purchase discount, and the savings would be passed to the consumer in a Rollback. He didn't think it would soon, but he also mentioned apex DTV and the 27 inch Sanyo would be coming out. He thought the apex would be in fall though (for Xmas).
Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*About a month and a half ago, I asked on the Sanyo forums at homethearterspot.com, how to access the service menu of the sanyo's, and an ISF guy named Biloxi_MS_ISF just replied. Here is the link:
http://www.***************.com/htst...5&o=365&fpart=1 


Maybe some of you who own this could try it out.

Ryan*
Thanks oryan...I might try this out. I am a bit scared by it, like tilt3daxis, so advice on Service Menu's is appreciated.
Quote:

_Originally posted by goldm005_
*Also can anyone recommend a cheap image calibration system.*
Digital Video Essentials seems to be the de facto standard. Not sure what the difference in the NTSC & PAL versions are though! Help anyone?

http://search.uln.com/cgi-bin/all


----------



## Joxer

Quote:

_Originally posted by goldm005_
*Can someone provide a good explanation of "Red Push". I assume it is too much red (which I seemed to notice on the the 32 inch model - purchased one last week).


Also can anyone recommend a cheap image calibration system.


Finally, I can't tell you the exact amount of overscan, but with zoomed 4:3 images, it is significant. I can't tell the amount of overscan for HD images or DVDs. Can one make the assumtion that overscan for those images would be the same?*
Red push accenuates reds, resulting in reddish faces. Its used to compensate for the overly blue from improper too cool color temperature setting that most TVs use to look brighter in retail store lighting. With an AVIA DVD and its red color filter you can measure how much red push a particular set has in percent.


----------



## Benjamin.D

Which setting on the Sanyo service menu (for CRT displays) adjusts overscan?


Ben


----------



## Talisin12

Ahhhh, only one custom setting! Is there more than one factory preset and if so, are they watchable.


I am also wondering if the factory preset calibration could be changed via the service menu. I have never fiddled with a service menu in the past but if this can be done, then it would be worth the trouble.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*Ahhhh, only one custom setting! Is there more than one factory preset and if so, are they watchable.


I am also wondering if the factory preset calibration could be changed via the service menu. I have never fiddled with a service menu in the past but if this can be done, then it would be worth the trouble.*
They are barely watchable in dtv...i assume its a little better in SDTV, but the brightness and contrast are WAY too high, and the colors are almost garish in DTV.


As far as the service menu alterations, that is not a bad idea!


----------



## spongebob

Quote:

*With an AVIA DVD and its red color filter you can measure how much red push a particular set has in percent.*
Which Avia disk, and is it the one that comes with different colored filters?


thx


bob


----------



## Joxer

The regular AVIA DVD, yes it comes with a red, green, and blue filter. The blue filter is for color and tint adjustment while the red is for red push measurement and the green for green push measurement.


----------



## Y-der4me

Just purchased this Sanyo HD for my mother in Tampa and set it up. Here are a few observations:


1) As noted in a previous post, the standard calibrations are about useless due to high contrast and brightness settings. However, the movie setting combined with the warm color setting did look very good on a DVD.


2) The zoom mode works fairly well for maximizing the picture from OTA HD broadcasts. This was a big deal for her. Size vs. quality. Oh well.


3) Also bought the Sanyo Progressive scan DVD player at WM to match the TV. Don't! It has a tendency to hang up on warning screens that Sanyo does know about. Also the picture had poor color and was not smooth.


4) Replaced the Sanyo DVD player with the $79 Pioneer progressive scan and was very impressed with the picture on this TV. It was outstanding for the money. The zoom mode worked well on this unit also for her to expand the picture to full screen on DVD's.


5) OTA DTV looked good through a powered antennae on placed on top of the TV. Watched CSI and it was impressive.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

To goldm - Red Push is when the tv's color decoder over-emphasized the color red. There are a couple of reasons why tvs do this. The first has to do with the set's color temperature. Color temperature, as measured in degrees Kelvin, effects the color of the tv's rendition of the color white and all the colors of grey. Since color picture is aquired by applying the color information atop of the black and white picture, having an accurate "greyscale" is important. Too low of a color temperature will make the greys look like parchment paper, too high of a color temperature makes the greys and the color white look like a super bright color of blue. This has to do with the spectrum of light and their wavelenths. "Blue" whites resulting in too high of a color temperature are perceived by the eye as being brighter and more vivid. In the old days when tv tubes couldn't put out a lot of light this cheat trick was used to make the image brighter. The problem is that since the base color of white is now tinted blue, there is a blue bias to the entire picture and any color has to overcome that blue bias to appear on the screen as any other color. Correct color temperature is 6,500 K (kelvins). On this Sanyo, I would guess the "warm" color temperature setting is in the range of 7,000-8,000 K. The normal setting is probably in the 10,000 K range and the "cool" temperature setting looks like it's at least 12,000k. Some tvs go as high as 16,000 k which is VERY obviously a blue tinted white. It's misleading, since a high color termperature is usally labled as "COOL" in the menu because the blue tint looks cool like the color of ice. Low color tems are labled as "WARM" like the warm color of fire. It's backwards from what the actual Kelvin color temps are. The "Warm" setting, or whatever gives the warmest looking image (more red tones), is the closest to being the correct color temp. To make colors appear correct the color temperature needs to be 6,500k. The problem is that since the average layman likes the vivid picture (not a correct picture, btw), of a blue colored white, the manufacturers keep using these higher blue tinted color temps. This has drawbacks though, since the blue will overpower light red tones. It will makes skintones look albino as though people are dead and sheet white. The solution to this was to set the tvs color decoder to deliberately "push" additional red hues into the picture in order to balance out the blue tint from the higher color temperature. So instead of fixing the problem, they simply added another one to balance out the two, kind of like adding treble after adding bass in a stereo when the solution is to turn both controls down to zero. Unfortunately, if we use the warm setting and get the most accurate color temp, it allows the sets built-in red push to dominate the picture. Fixing HALF of the problem is better than fixing neither of the two problems though so it's best to use the warm color temp setting and just deal with the red push. The the push is severe that might not be possible though since the picture will appear the color of parchment paper, which is just nasty.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

for sterno: the new modular set (our term for setting out new product and rearranging shelves) is happening next week. Ours are coming early because our store's inventory falls on that same week and it would be a disaster for us. We're rushing as it is. In about 30 minutes that's what I'm leaving to go to work to work on actually. 


For the guy who asked about service menus (sorry I can't remember your screen name): The service menu is for professional service technicians ONLY. It does void your warranty if you enter it (though it might be hard for them to prove). Lots of people who are tech savvy and aren't afraid to tweak their sets can find ENORMOUS improvements in picture quality by adjusting settings in the service menus. How much improvement varies from set to set. Each service menu is different depending upon manufacturer. The best ones are fairly easy to find and *somewhat* easy to use. The worst case is that the menus are written in something like hex code (Panasonic) and are impossible to use with having a repairman's service tech manual to decode it. The service menu is NOT a safe place to be, and you can really mess up your tv by adjusting things in there. The two rules to follow are: write down exactly all the of the original values of everything in there before making any changes, and if you don't know what something does, don't mess with it. There is lots of brand-specific information on the internet regarding service menus if you look (Google is your friend), but you need a calibration disc like Avia or Digital Video Essentials to do it. They have the necessary test patterns. Either disc is great, but I think DVE is better for newbies because it's cheaper and provides great explanations that are easy to understand. Anybody who owns a tv period should have one of these two discs. They bring out the best in your set. When I calibrated my old tv for the first time (I don't have that tv anymore) I was stunned by how off some of my settings were. It took me a few days to get used to the new settings, since the color will probably go down and the contrast/picture setting (which is actually white level) will probably go way down, but in the end the natural "correct" looking image is a huge improvement. Well worth it.


----------



## Talisin12

The great thing about this TV is that although you void your warranty messing in the service menu, I can pretty much guarantee that Walmart customer service people will exchange the unit for you anyway.


The above post is excellent advice. Accessing the service menu is almost like hacking the TV... they don't want you there... and you need to be careful.


I too, was stunned the first time I used Avia, my eyes about popped out of my head when I realized what a true black actually looks like.


----------



## Talisin12

I was wondering if anyone has figured out how to access the service menu?


If anyone want's to give it a try I found this info this morning. It works (apparently) with other European Models.


(1). Press and release memory key (diamond) on front panel. (Factory shows on screen)

2). Press Index/Menu key on remote control within 5 seconds. The first tab on the serv.. menu was highlighted allowing me to enter the configuration code (I had been told 02014 was required) directly from the keypad. Pressing the remote menu key again changed the on screen display to the next tab heading "Geometry" with a list of features HO, SO, SI, AO, YO, etc............ with the top one HO being highlighted and vertical amplitude

and a number written alongside. Sure enough operating either VOL+ or VOL- enabled adjustment of the on screen number and the vertical size of the picture displayed. To alter the next parameter, press the sound button [under the volume + button] to highlight the next tab down.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

This tv doesn't have either a memory key or any key that is diamond shaped. Definitely not on the front panel. The service techs might not even have this information yet since the model is new. It can take a few months for service manuals to come out for models. The odds of an older Sanyo code working are sketchy. Some manufactueres have quite a few different types of service menus and codes for finding them depending upon the model series. I got awfully lucky with my JVC, since they are kind (stupid too maybe?) enough to make their service menu very easy to find. A lot of the simple stuff in the menus was labled well enough to know what it did. I had trouble with 2 things: fixing red push (it turns out, of all things, that a setting called "NTSC MAT" acted like a switch and turned off the red push completely. Who knew?), and altering the RGB cuts and drives to achieve a D6,500K color temperature and a true greyscale. I never figured out how to do the second of those two, since I didn't have the guts. Therefore my tv has a slight blue bias because the warmest color temp setting was still above D6500. It's close enough to not care about though. Very nice white with no obvious blue tint.  Sadly enough, JVC's have a "Theater Pro" mode that SUPPOSEDLY sets the tv to a true D6500k, but something is terribly wrong with it as it makes the picture look like somebody exploded a pumpkin all over it.


----------



## Talisin12

I havn't had the opportunity to closely examine the set.


I currently have a JVC and the Theater Pro Mode is crap, I've thought about diving into the Service menu but I sold it a week ago so I'm not willing to mess it up for the next buyer. I wish TV companies would make it easier to access the Service menu. If they would just provide the information that is available for techs I'm sure that anybody even slightly technology savy could tweak the set safely. I wish the AV industry would follow the computer industries example and publish architecture and source software schematics.


----------



## conan48

Are these sets available in any Canadian Wal marts yet?


Also, does the one year return/exchange policy for Sanyo TV's good in Canada to. I need a set to tide me over untill the newer tech has had time to mature.


It's like renting a TV for a year for free


----------



## Xcalibur_255

The one year return duration for Sanyo's basically means that we assume control of the TV 1 year warranty directly. Most tvs we give 90 days for returns and after that you are on the manufacturer's 1 year limited warranty. If anything goes wrong with the Sanyo within 1 year you just take it back to walmart for another one. You're not supposed to be able to just "return" it and get a refund after nearly one year if there is nothing wrong with the set. It's meant to get replacements for people who have defective sets. We're not supposed to approve returns for reasons like that, but every once in a while I see somebody take advantage of the policy that way and throw a tantrum until he/she gets their way. It makes me angry. It's just plain wasteful to do stupid stuff like that and it's one of the main reaons why prices keep going up because of the increased overhead and expenses from dishonest people doing things like that.


----------



## Benjamin.D

So which one is better?


Zenith C32V37: White line, speaker popping


Sanyo HT32744: Some signal lag, Overscan, No adjstable signal presets


The Zenith sounds like it has some pretty serious issues, and we've owned Sanyos for years. Which one should I get?


Ben


----------



## oryan_dunn

We are setting up our new tv's today, so I'll get a chance to check them out. If all goes well, i'll also be able to test if the sanyos accept a 720p input.


Ryan


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*About a month and a half ago, I asked on the Sanyo forums at homethearterspot.com, how to access the service menu of the sanyo's, and an ISF guy named Biloxi_MS_ISF just replied. Here is the link:
http://www.***************.com/htsth...&o=365&fpart=1 


Maybe some of you who own this could try it out.

Ryan*
I don't have this TV, but I just recently bought the 36" Sanyo CRT from WalMart. The overly-vibrant reds (red push?) are painful enough for me to contemplate renting another truck, loading up the 188lb TV and returning it.


I found this thread searching for service menu help and indeed, Biloxi_MS_ISF's tip worked for my 36". Unfortunately, it just brings me to a whole bunch of gobbledy-goock that I don't undestand at all. Stuff like:

*VS

42 32 00110010*


Biloxi said that it worked for Sanyos from 7 years old to the newest models, so it wouldn't be surprising if this model opens theservice menu in the same way (unplug set, hold menu button, plug in set) But then you've got the hurdle of determining what the settings are for.


----------



## Talisin12

newRTVuser:


Have you tried calibrating the set with something like DVE or AVIA. My JVC that I currently have had more than +25 Red push (according to AVIA) it was off the chart, but I was able to reduce it to +10 using AVIA's suggestions. I had to compromise the overall vibrancy of the color, but in my case, it was a good compromise.


As far as the service menu: Don't change anything that your not sure off. Most of the time they are very cryptic, I don't understand much about them either. My guess is that we'll have to wait for a Sanyo tech to surface and share the information in the Tech service manual.


Does anyone know of a TV that Doesn't have horrible Red Push, I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## Talisin12

I did a little searching and found a site that supposedly sells the service manual for this TV.


Here's the link:

http://www.servicemanuals.net/


----------



## spongebob

which AVIA measures red push?



bob


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*Have you tried calibrating the set with something like DVE or AVIA.*
Not yet. I'm in the process of figuring all this out and I'm trying to decide which to buy, but right now I don't have either one.


I was kind of taken aback by this. I knew that people who bought projection TVs had to deal with getting them all calibrated correctly, but in my entire life of owning Direct View televisions, I've never felt the need before now.


I seriously just figured: "well I bought a relatively inexpensive TV and it's f-d up cuz the reds are so 'electric' that it makes my TV-watching annoying to me. I guess I'll return it."


Before last night I had never heard the term "red push" and had just tried to temper my problem by adjusting the color/brightness/contrast. Of course, doing this means that all the non-red colors are desaturated to a point that I wonder why I spent the money for a brand new TV


Quote:

As far as the service menu: Don't change anything that your not sure off. Most of the time they are very cryptic, I don't understand much about them either. My guess is that we'll have to wait for a Sanyo tech to surface and share the information in the Tech service manual.
Yeah, I'm not changing anything on my service menu at this point because it's ALL cryptic to me. I went to the servicemanuals.net site that you mentioned in your other post. They don't have the manual for my TV (DS36930) but I sent them an email request for it.


Paying $16-$25 for a service manual and $20 for a DVEssentials disc is cool with me, but if the only way to fix it is by spending $200+ to have an ISF guy come out and calibrate it, then I'm just going to return the TV. If I wanted to spend $900+ on a TV, I would have, but I wanted to spend $700 and if my TV doesn't work right for $700, then I've got a problem with that.


Thanks


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by spongebob_
*which AVIA measures red push?



bob*


I didn't realized that there were different versions. I have (I believe) the 1999 version. The DVD came with 3 filters Red, Green, and Blue. There's a test pattern on the disc that allows you to measure Red push while looking through the red filter.


----------



## planetside

Hey Ryan ... did you ever get a chance to see if the Sanyo displays in 720p or does it up-convert to 1080i? Just wondering, since I'm making a decision whether to buy this TV tonight 


Danny


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:



Paying $16-$25 for a service manual and $20 for a DVEssentials disc is cool with me, but if the only way to fix it is by spending $200+ to have an ISF guy come out and calibrate it, then I'm just going to return the TV. If I wanted to spend $900+ on a TV, I would have, but I wanted to spend $700 and if my TV doesn't work right for $700, then I've got a problem with that. [/b]
Your right, a TV should look perfect out of the box, even at the $700 price range. I have yet to see one that does though. Even the $3000 Sony's look like crap (in my opinion) uncalibrated on the showroom floor.


I emailed that company also as I'm planning to purchase this TV sometime next week. I think we may have to wait awhile since it's such new set.


I have never used the DVE disc but if it's similiar to the Avia, which I think it is. Then you should be able to dramically improove your picture. I thought I had a good eye for simple calibration until I met AVIA, without test patterns it's pretty hard to even do a simple calibration.


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by planetside_
*Hey Ryan ... did you ever get a chance to see if the Sanyo displays in 720p or does it up-convert to 1080i?*
I can pretty much guarantee that this set does not display anything in 720P. No direct View CRT's do that I know of. I think he ment whether or not it will even accept a 720p signal and up-convert to 1080i. I had just assumed that it would be able to do this since it has a built in tuner and there a couple stations that broadcast in 720p. It would be a pretty stupid move on sanyos part if they didn't include this feature. It would certainly be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## planetside

Ahh, I guess a previous poster said the 32" version does up convert. The part I feel silly about is that I assumed 720p was part of the spec, and now that I look at the Sanyo website more closely, it does not indicate this at all. Darn ... I am looking for the perfect TV to hook up my (soon to be built) HTPC, Xbox and Gamecube. I think 720p is gonna be pretty important, and if this TV doesn't do it, I don't know if up converting to 1080i is going to be all that great.


Danny


----------



## Talisin12

There's been a long debate over which format is better 720p or 1080i.

Unless your looking to spend a truckload of money your going be stuck with 1080i. I believe there a couple RPTV's out there that will do 720p natively for a reasonable price BUT I wouldn't play video games on a CRT based RPTV for long. I think this would probably be a good fit for you if money is an option. Most Xbox games are 480p and a few are 720p, even fewer are 1080i. 720p games will still look great up-converted to 1080i. Gamecube can only output 480p. And as for HTPC, the DVI connection will make the hookup much easier.


As far as value goes, the only TV that comes close is the Zenith 32v37, that tv has some major/minor issues depending on who your talking to. It also currently retails for $150 more than the Sanyo. I havn't heard any deal breaking problems with this Sanyo yet. But it's still a new set.


If money isn't an option you might want to check out the Samsung DLP's, or Sony Wega LCD's.


----------



## spider4re

if anyones interested, I spoke with sanyo today and they said the 27" model (with integrated tuner) hits the assembly line May 18. Once sufficient numbers are made, they will start shipping to Walmart. He estimated around July we should start seeing them in stock. He could not give me a price but I assume it would be at least $100.00 to $150.00 less than the 32". He also said that the tuner accepts Qam (unencrypted) from cable systems that offer this signal.


Sorry if this info has already been mentioned.


Have a great day!


----------



## ardbell

Does anyone know if the Omaha metro area have any of the 30" yet?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Hey all,

I did get a chance to mess with the Sanyos today, and they do infact accept a 720p signal. I don't know (and don't know how to tell) if it is upconverted to 1080i. FWIW, when I hit the info button, it will show the information for the incomming signal, either 720p or 1080i These are the only tv's out of the 8 or so HD sets that we have that even displayed the 720p signal being output from the Dish 6000. If anyone knows how to test if it is native 720p, let me know and I'll see what i can do.


Also, the 30" wide allowed me to use all picture formats on 1080i. So I could put the 1080i signal in 4:3, full, zoom, etc. I still want to try that in 720p and 480p, but since it does it in 1080i, i assume it will do picture format changes in all modes. If i hadn't bought my Philips, the 30" Sanyo would be in my bedroom as we speak.


Ryan


Edit: I just went to their site today and notice this on my way navigating to the tv's:

Digital Television

Digital HDTV Flat Screen Television with integrated dual analog/digital tuners capable of receiving and displaying High Definition images (1080i/720p resolution).

Â» view all models


I don't know what to make of the text in parenthesis.


----------



## Talisin12

It's nice to know the TV will upconvert the 720P. As I mentioned before, If the TV could display 1080i and 720P natively than I'm pretty sure Sanyo would be touting this fact as it (to the best of my knowledge) has never been done on a direct view CRT TV. Let alone a budget TV.



I think the reference in the parenthesis refers to the acceptance and up-conversion of the 720p signal. When you view TV specs it says this


HDTV (High Definition Digital TV)

1080 vertical lines of interlaced scanning (1080i) provide an exceptionally clean and detailed picture. Equipped with both analog (NTSC) and digital (ATSC) tuners to receive DTV off-air (terrestrial) signals.


No mention of 720P natively.


----------



## planetside

Okay, I think I'll pull the trigger on this and get one tonight. Thanks for the info, Ryan (and Talisin). My local Walmart is kinda funny -- I spoke to one of their associates last week and he told me they had the TV in stock, but it was in the back up on the steel. It wasn't being displayed on the floor yet. Then I called over the weekend and the guys I talked to were adamant that they didn't have it (even telling me they went back to look). I called today, and the guy I spoke to last week says they're still in the back, up on the steel. So let's hope when I go pick it up tonight, they'll actually be able to find it back there!


Danny


----------



## oryan_dunn

Danny,

Walmart has been known to hire clueless idiots before.  I would tend to believe the one that says that they have it. I doubt that the average walmart associate knows about new stuff before it actually arives in store. The guy who said they didn't have, most likely didn't even go and look (or if he is telling the truth, didn't know where to look), as I know people at our store that do that to customers that phone in.


If you go in and you get the guy who doesn't think they have it, tell him it is in a blue box and that it may not be where he is looking. If he still says that they don't have it, get a manager. If that doesn't work, try to get ahold of the guy who knows where its at, get his name, and go in when he is working.



Ryan


----------



## RandyWalters

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Walmart has been known to hire clueless idiots before.  I would tend to believe the one that says that they have it. I doubt that the average walmart associate knows about new stuff before it actually arives in store. The guy who said they didn't have, most likely didn't even go and look (or if he is telling the truth, didn't know where to look), as I know people at our store that do that to customers that phone in.


If you go in and you get the guy who doesn't think they have it, tell him it is in a blue box and that it may not be where he is looking. If he still says that they don't have it, get a manager. If that doesn't work, try to get ahold of the guy who knows where its at, get his name, and go in when he is working. Ryan*
Doesn't Walmart use computer terminals with computerized inventory control? I'd think the associate can simply bring up the TV and see how many are showing in stock. Now knowing where to look is another story . . . . . unless your system also bin-locates it's inventory.


----------



## planetside

Ryan, thanks for the bit of advice on the blue box. I hope this helps because I'm all giddy about a new TV 


I'll be sure to post my comments as soon as I'm able to. Thanks, everyone!


Danny


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by RandyWalters_
*Doesn't Walmart use computer terminals with computerized inventory control? I'd think the associate can simply bring up the TV and see how many are showing in stock. Now knowing where to look is another story . . . . . unless your system also bin-locates it's inventory.*
That would be possible, but then you have to assume that the associate would know how to use the inventory system (which is a strech sometimes) and you would either have to know the item number, UPC, or know how to search the inventory (I found out how on my own and it is no where near intuitive, but managers should know how). But yeah, you can check to see if you have it in, but won't tell you where they are at.


Ryan


Edit: if you want to have someone check the inventory, you might want to have a manager do that, as they should know how to do it. if not, then your walmart is in trouble. lol


----------



## oryan_dunn

Hey ardbell,

if you could get me the store number of your walmart, I can check their inventory tomorrow. Your store number should be on the receipt from there. If you can, let me know by 6:30 tomorrow morning.


Ryan


----------



## planetside

Hmm, one more question ... does this TV do anomorphic display? I would assume so, but the website doesn't say anything. I'm also guessing this TV does NOT do 3:2 pulldown of any sort?


Danny


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yes they will do anamorphic display. The widescreen , by its nature , is an anamorphic display that will show anamorphic dvd's correctly. The 4:3 set also has image format modes that allow you to show anamorphic sources correctly in a letterbox window. So if you set your dvd player to a 16:9 tv, then set the tv to letterbox mode, you'll have a correct picture using more lines of resolution.


----------



## tropical6350

Have had my set about 2 weeks now and pretty satisified. Some commments:


There is a "service" button next to the inputs. Anybody pushed it yet??


The analog audio out is not controlled by the remote...ie., will not mute when connected to an a/v receiver.


Likewise aux audio (analog) out of pany scht900 is not mutable by pany remote.


Funny but PBS analog now much softer than rest of analog channels.


There is some barrel distortion, side of picts are slightly concave. No way to adjust obvious.


Progressive dvd is great, can swith in and out of p and input will resynch.


Using a RS yagi in the attic and getting HD channels OTA from 28 miles west. Open county tho.... Thinking of going to a bowtie to get NBC HD from 55 miles NE.


Still pleased with set. Seems like quite a buy.


----------



## ardbell

oran_dunn


I'll give you a list of stores in my area, you can choose as many as you would like to check. They are in order from closest to furthest from my house.

Thanks in advance

1. #1671

2. #2847

3. #1367

4. #3267

5. #1965


----------



## oryan_dunn

Alright, I'll check and get back with you tomorrow, probably not before 6 though.


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by planetside_
*I'm also guessing this TV does NOT do 3:2 pulldown of any sort?

Danny*
All TV's do 3:2 pulldown when viewing a film source on video or DVD. They have to. It's confusing... I'll try not to confuse myself...  Correct me if I'm wrong, but what you want is reverse 3:2 pulldown. I'll cut out all the crap and just say that reverse 3:2 pulldown is a method used to correct the artifacts of deinterlaced video. There are other methods out there.


Anyway, that's not something I would be overly worried about, most decent DVD players do a better job of deinterlacing and correcting artifact than your TV will.


----------



## planetside

Talis, that's what I meant. I guess I'll have to wait till I get my HTPC all set up before I can really see the benefits of reverse 3:2 pulldown. I'm not quite there yet with the HTPC -- I'm still collecting the hardware that I'll need (need a bigger HD, and awaiting the TV tuner from Newegg), then I need to finalize what OS I'll be running (probably WinXP since Linux seems to always elude me).


Danny


----------



## planetside

Okay, I took this bad boy home and for what it's worth, it barely fits in the back of the late model Integra (hatchback up, of course). Whew!


So far, so good. I did run into a small problem with the Xbox. It appears to display faint vertical bars of a green hue in a sort of "striped" pattern. Thinking it was the TV, we hooked up a DVD into the same component inputs (I'm using an Xbox with the HiDefinition AV Pack) and the problem disappeared while watching the same DVD on the same scene. All things were equal, including the component cable used. So, I'm not sure what is causing the Xbox to manifest this through its DVD playback function. I'm pretty certain I don't see this anomaly when playing games. I'm glad, though, it wasn't the TV.


I grabbed an atennae from storage (a Jensen TV620 antennae) and plugged it into the digital cable input. I did a channel scan and voila!, I had digital HD channels coming in. A couple channels are weak (and tend to pixelize), but in all, a good showing of the OTA HD tuner. I'll probably opt for a better antennae but I'll have to do some research on that.


For those with an Xbox, make sure to tap the PIX SHAPE button on the TV remote after setting the Xbox to Widescreen mode in the Video options. Being the impatient fellow that I am, I didn't bother to go through the manual and ended up scratching my head for 15 minutes wondering why the image was squished into the center as if it were a 4:3 display  I don't have any 720p games, but so far everything has been showing up beautifully on this TV.


One small irritation, however, is the LACK of a sound volume scale on this TV. It simply shows a left/right arrow, with no indication of loudness whatsoever. Not exactly the hardest thing to display, but Sanyo seemingly dropped the ball on this small convenience.


I guess I'll post more as I continue to experiment. I hope to also have some kind of resolution to the green bar battern when playing DVD's through the Xbox. Again, I don't think this problem appears while playing games. Even the Gamecube displays great, but again, I'll continue with the experimentation.


Danny


----------



## Edvard_Grieg

is anyone else noticing the video delays? if the receiver doesn't support a 'lip sync' function, what can be done to correct this?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Danny, I don't think I've seen a sanyo that has a volume display for at least 3 years or so. A while back, they did have a line with a bar indicating volume, but all of their new ones don't. Kinda stupid. What model did you get? I assume the widescreen since you said "squished into the center as if it were a 4:3 display".


Edvard_Grieg,

Is the problem you notice only on ota HD channels, or is it on everything the set displays?


Ryan


----------



## Edvard_Grieg

ryan,


i don't have a unit [yet], but I thought I remembered someone mentioning the issue earlier in the thread which is what prompted the question.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Edvard_Grieg_
*ryan,


i don't have a unit [yet], but I thought I remembered someone mentioning the issue earlier in the thread which is what prompted the question.*
I was the original one who posted with a sync problem. Since that first night, I have not had one problem with it. I watched Snatch in progressive, and it worked flawlessly. I am still tinkering with the color setup, as well as looking for alternatives for an antenna. I NEED to be able to get FOX for football this fall. Apparently FOX is rolling out upgrades to the local affiliates, so i will hurry up and be patient.


The lack of volume bar is an annoyance I was going to bring up when/if I ever post my full review.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*All TV's do 3:2 pulldown when viewing a film source on video or DVD. They have to. It's confusing... I'll try not to confuse myself...  Correct me if I'm wrong, but what you want is reverse 3:2 pulldown. I'll cut out all the crap and just say that reverse 3:2 pulldown is a method used to correct the artifacts of deinterlaced video. There are other methods out there.


Anyway, that's not something I would be overly worried about, most decent DVD players do a better job of deinterlacing and correcting artifact than your TV will.*
Not quite. In a nutshell, 3:2 pulldown, which is a slang term for a process called telecine, is a video conversion process that allows film based material to be viewed on a television. It's necessary because film material is shot at 24 frames/sec (each frame is repeated at the theater to produce 48fps to prevent flicker) and tv's display at 60 fps. We still have 12 frames need for every second after doubling the framerate, so a process of repeating an additional frame a 3rd time every 5th step is used. This is 3:2 pulldown. Film based material is filmed progressive (full frames that are not interlaced) so this 3:2 pulldown process can be reversed, hence the term reverse 3:2 pulldown. This is the only true form of progressive scan, since the original material has a 3:2 signature it can be returned to a true progressive picture. Video based material that was filmed specifically for television is shot at 30 fps so all that is need is a simple doubling of the framerate. For this reason video based material can never be "true" progressive scan video and must use processing and guesswork to fill in the blanks. Since the source material is interlaced from the beginning (filmed that way), the processor has to guess what picture information was in between those black lines. Film material doesn't have this problem and is thus capable of a much better progressive image. These are the basics of progressive scan display.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

I'm gonna try to quickly reply to some things I've read in the past couple of pages here. My apologies for my laziness. 


To my knowledge there are few manufacturers who offer red-push free sets. Some come close. Mitsubishi is a good example. Their projection sets offer both minimal redpush usually and often have almost dead-on color temperature and greyscale accuracy. The reason the manufacturers don't improve this is because it won't have any effect on their business. Fixing a problem is only an issue for a company if it feels it will produce more sales for them. Since most people really don't care about or even notice things like redpush and geometry errors and overscan they feel no need to imrove in this area. Also, some of it is on the production end. Even for 2 tvs that are the exact same model, they often will not produce the same picture. The most common variation is with geometry and overscan. I've seen two models of the same tv, one with almost perfect picture geometry, and the other one with severe bowing on all sides and a picture slant. It's mostly out of our control unless we can figure out how to use the service menu, which is a place we're not supposed to be or even know about in the first place.


About the inventory system at Wal-Mart. It depends upon what you're talking about. A new system that will allow an associate to locate and ID any item in the store and get it's location has begun to roll out in some stores from what I understand, but most stores have a 10+ year old piece of crap computer system called SMART. We're talking monocromatic green screen little IBM computers here and haldheld units that don't work 50% of the time. It is much easier to just go find something yourself than to attempt to use any of that junk. Even then it doesn't provide the locations of things in stock, just whether or not the item is in stock at all and how many are there.


On the subject of 720p: there is NO tube-based tv on the market right now that can display an actual 720p signal. Upconversion to 1080i is the best we can hope for. I would be genuinely surprised if we EVER saw a tube tv that could natively display 720p. The scanning frequency for 720p is higher and more demanding than 1080i since it's progressive and tube technology cannot get there yet. It would be the equivalent to the scanning frequency a 1440i resolution signal would require.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by planetside_
*Okay, I think I'll pull the trigger on this and get one tonight. Thanks for the info, Ryan (and Talisin). My local Walmart is kinda funny -- I spoke to one of their associates last week and he told me they had the TV in stock, but it was in the back up on the steel. It wasn't being displayed on the floor yet. Then I called over the weekend and the guys I talked to were adamant that they didn't have it (even telling me they went back to look). I called today, and the guy I spoke to last week says they're still in the back, up on the steel. So let's hope when I go pick it up tonight, they'll actually be able to find it back there!


Danny*
The answer to this is extremely simple: the people you talked to were simply too lazy to get the pallet down from the top steel. Most stores have a walker-stacker (picture a forklift that is handpushed like a garden tiller), which makes the job pretty simple. The HD Sanyo is awfully hard to miss, what with it's huge blue box and full color picture on the front and covers the entire side. If it's back there you can buy it and they are obligated to get it down for you. I had the same problem with one of my guys. We could have sold our box stock of this new tv the second day it was here but he told both the customer and later on that day me that he "couldn't find it." Our store's backroom is pathetically small for a wal-mart........... you could find a pinhead back there, and what's worse is that it was on the BOTTOM steel in plain sight. I suppose we could have a pinhead look for a pinhead if we wanted to.


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*

On the subject of 720p: there is NO tube-based tv on the market right now that can display an actual 720p signal. Upconversion to 1080i is the best we can hope for. I would be genuinely surprised if we EVER saw a tube tv that could natively display 720p. The scanning frequency for 720p is higher and more demanding than 1080i since it's progressive and tube technology cannot get there yet. It would be the equivalent to the scanning frequency a 1440i resolution signal would require.*
Maybe you can clear this up for me. The concept of 1080i @ 1,920x1,080 pixals and 720p @ 1,280x720 pixals makes perfect sense to me. What I'm wondering, Is that since CRT's, having scan lines instead of pixals, How does it fit a pixilated image into 800 or so lines.


----------



## Buubuu

Wow. You guys are really making me want this TV.  I'd been looking for an HDTV for when I move in the late summer/early fall and I think this one might be it.  Not sure if I'll get the widescreen model since I watch so much anime and TV on DVD, but I just might. I saw the TV on the floor (literally) at a Walmart in West Virginia and it just looks so pretty, even unplugged. 


Glad to hear that the synch problem cleared up, too. That was the only thing holding back my lust.


----------



## Talisin12

I hear ya there, it's an awful lot of TV for $747. I'm still torn between the 32" 4:3 and 30" 16:9 also. There's really no reason to get the 30" other than coolness factor. Here's the picture conversion sizes if your interested



4:3 (1.33:1) standard mode [70.6% larger]

Your viewing area is 25.6 in(w) x 19.2 in(h)

Total viewing area is 491.52 sq in.


16:9 (1.78:1) native mode [4.1% larger]

Your viewing area is 26.1 in(w) x 14.7 in(h)

Total viewing area is 383.67 sq in.

This utilizes the full display of the 16:9 TV


As you can see, widescreen and HD formatted signals will be around 4% larger on the 30"


Standard NTSC signals will be 70% larger on the 32"


Since most TV and video games are still in 4:3 format, it just makes sense to get the 32" to me, as long as you don't mind letterbox bars when watching HD. It doesn't matter with DVD's because your going to get them anyway, even on a 16:9 TV.


It's been awhile since I've researched 16:9 TV's, but from what I've previously read, they usually have more significant geometry problems than 4:3. Hence the smaller size cap of 34".


----------



## abrahavt

On the 32" Sanyo can you avoid the letterbox bars while watching HD by zooming in or changing the aspect ratio?


----------



## bigdog6060

would you get this tv or the zenith for about the same price?


----------



## oryan_dunn

abrahavt, yes the 32" can zoom, letterbox, etc a 1080i signal


ardbell,

I didn't get a chance to look up the inventorys for those stores today. The next chance I get will be on saturday. Your best bet is to call those stores during the week and talk to the department manager about those tvs.


----------



## kromkamp

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*On the subject of 720p: there is NO tube-based tv on the market right now that can display an actual 720p signal. Upconversion to 1080i is the best we can hope for. I would be genuinely surprised if we EVER saw a tube tv that could natively display 720p. The scanning frequency for 720p is higher and more demanding than 1080i since it's progressive and tube technology cannot get there yet. It would be the equivalent to the scanning frequency a 1440i resolution signal would require.*
This is not true. Since there are only 1280 "pixels" wide in a 720p signal (and I use the term loosely because a CRT is an analog device in the horizontal direction), it would be less than 1440i equivalent. In fact, the scanning frequency, pixel clock, and effective bandwidth required for 720p and 1080i are roughly the same.


The reason you dont see 720p native is simply that its cheaper to build a set that is optimized for 1 frequency only. You can optimize the beam width and spacing for that one golden frequency, for example. Since 1080i is still the most popular HD format (for now), that seems to be what manufacturers are building towards.


----------



## planetside

Well, I'm absolutely lovin' this TV. Since I'm such a gamer, the Xbox and Gamecube are so far proving VERY nice on my Sanyo HT30744 (30" widescreen). Playing Halo, Ninja Gaiden and Metroid Prime in widescreen just make the experience THAT much more cinematic. My previous set was a Sony KV36HS20 (36" 4:3) and I'm so amazed at how much this Sanyo is compared to what I paid for that Sony 2 years ago ($1600 AFTER my Sony employee discount vs. $804 out the door at Walmart for the Sanyo!).


Some things I'm noticing are the geometry settings are a bit off. My screen tilts downward to the left, and I don't know if there's a way to correct this. There is no option in the TV Menu to adjust geometry, so maybe it's buried in the service menu somewhere.


Of interesting note is the INFO button when you're viewing Digital Cable or Component Source. It'll display the source resolution, which is a nice touch. With my Gamecube on Component3, Metroid Prime indicates 720*480 (60P), with the 60P indicating progressive scan (probably 60Hertz in progressive).


On my Xbox, since I have no upgraded the Dashboard to display in progressive, the INFO button indicates 720*480 (60I), with the 60I indicating interlaced mode. Pop in Halo, however, and the indicator flips to 60P to indicate 480P progressive scan.


Now I switch over to OTA HDTV and Digital channel 39 (KNSD in San Diego) indicates 1920*1080 (60I), indicating 1080i mode. Jumping over to Digital channel 15 (HiDef PBS), I now get 1280*720(60P) ... I'm assuming this is a 720P image now being up converted to 1080i, although the indication is somewhat misleading (if what others are saying is true, it is NOT showing anything in 720P). Wow -- PBS may not be my favorite channel (well, that depends on what's showing), but oh my goodness are the images impressive! I love hitting the FREEZE button and staring at a near-photographic quality image. Incredible!


Some other cool things are the PAP (Picture and Picture) mode. It's pretty neat to have one side showing an HDTV or any other broadcast source, while playing Xbox on the other side. Okay, so it's not entirely practical, but it's cool nonetheless! The left-side image pipes the sound, while the right-side image is in silent mode. You can easily swap the images with the press of the SWAP button.


The next test is to get my DVI to HDMI cable and finally get my HTPC hooked up to this bad boy. I am very happy so far with the performance of this TV, and even with its somewhat limited picture adjustment menu, it's still a GREAT deal at $747 plus tax.


Danny


PS. If anyone has a recommendation for a good, affordably priced antennae, please let me know. This Jensen antennae -- although decent -- is not able to grab a couple HD channels (signal is too weak apparently).


----------



## tilt3daxis

It doesn't come with an antenna does it? :-/


----------



## planetside

Nope, I had to grab an old one from the garage. I'm sure it's not a very sophisticated one, but it was grabbin' HD signals much to my surprise. I'll probably do some research on a better, more HD suited antennae.


Danny


----------



## oryan_dunn

Since the HD signal is broadcast on an analog carrier wave, any antenna that is designed for analog stations will work for HD. If an antenna can receive the analog station perfectly, if the digital were broadcast on that frequency, it would also come in perfectly. The only difference is when the signal reaches the destination and the signal has to be decoded. I personally use a Silver Sensor and it works really well. Now that summer is on us, it isn't as good becuase of all the leaves on the trees, but it is still good (especially since i have huge trees by my house and am 20 or so miles from the stations).


Ryan


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by planetside_
*


Some things I'm noticing are the geometry settings are a bit off. My screen tilts downward to the left, and I don't know if there's a way to correct this. There is no option in the TV Menu to adjust geometry, so maybe it's buried in the service menu somewhere.
*
If you have your picture or contrast or whatever the setting is that adjusts white levels too high it can cause geometry problems due to insufficient power input (or so avia says) I was able to correct some pretty severe geometry distortion by reducing the picture setting on my JVC.


I've spent some time researching indoor antenna's and it seems the Silver Sensor is the hands down favorite in this forum. Someone else may have mentioned it but you can go to this address http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx and it will provide you with information on what kind of antenna you need for your particular situation.


I've also read good things about the Terk Bowtie. It's pretty big and ugly though. Just buy from a place with a good return policy so you can return whatever you get if it isn't up to par.


----------



## lgmayka

I believe the Silver Sensor, and indeed most antennas sold for HD, are actually only designed for broadcasts in the UHF band. Some foolish TV stations, like CBS' Chicago affiliate, broadcast their HD signal on a low VHF channel (ch 3). If you have this situation, you really still need a combo VHF/UHF antenna.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*Maybe you can clear this up for me. The concept of 1080i @ 1,920x1,080 pixals and 720p @ 1,280x720 pixals makes perfect sense to me. What I'm wondering, Is that since CRT's, having scan lines instead of pixals, How does it fit a pixilated image into 800 or so lines.*
I'm not 100% sure what you're asking here. I certainly haven't learned everything myself and don't want to come across as a "know it all". 1080 is referring to vertical resolution while the 800 refers to horizontal resolution and is dependant upon the set. I believe the pixel count is referencing the DENSITY of pixels on each line of horizontal resolution. The visible resolution is dependant upon the the density of the image itself in the video signal and the design of the tv's tube and it's aperture grill. Some tvs may not be showing the full resolution or pixels of the source image. Naturally, since some tv sets produce a better image than others. I don't know if I can do better than that for an explanation. I don't know if I have a proper grasp of it myself yet. What I can say is that many people mistake a superior set with MORE pixel density and that can display MORE resolution as an inferior image. The image often appears softer due to the additional image information (a.k.a. the Sony XBR910), while tvs with lesser tube designs that offer less resolution or pixel count will make the image APPEAR sharper because detail is missing. Adding more pixels to a diagonal line makes that line appear smoother and less stairstepped. Ironically, it is LESS resolution that people often mistakenly seek since it gives the mistaken inpression of greater sharpness.


----------



## Talisin12

That's interesting... I wonder how many average joe's out there really know how complicated this stuff is.


----------



## squighound

Does anybody know if these TVs are available at Wal-Mart in Canada?


On a slightly off-topic note... is there OTA HD in Canada? d


----------



## RJB in Phila

I called my local Wal-mart is suburban Philadelphia here and they don't yet have them in stock. I would like to see this TV before I buy a Sony 960. Of course, they're not in yet either.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

You really are going to try and compare a $700 TV to a $2000+ juggernaut like the Sony XBR series? 


Seems like two opposite ends of the spectrum, at least when talking about price.


This might be very interesting...


----------



## RJB in Phila

Hey, I want to see if the Sony is 3x as good!


----------



## planetside

Well, I hate to report this problem, but I might as well tell you folks. Again, I own the 30" Sanyo HT30744, and what I'm noticing is a strange anomaly in the Component inputs. On both inputs, there is a very strange horizontal flicker that occurs on two "lines" of the television. Below the half way point of the screen, there are two lines that flicker as if there were interference. This interference is fixed at these two distinct lines, and seems to only appear on the Component inputs. It is not that noticeable but if I point it out to you, you'll begin to fixate on it. I have noticed this with my Gamecube and Xbox, and of course I've used different cables in case that was the culprit. Needless to say, I'm pretty bummed out about this, and I'm wondering if others have experienced this? I plan on calling Sanyo to ask if there's any way this can be addressed by a technician, but I don't know if this is just my TV or something that effects all these TVs. I don't notice the problem on any other input, however, I have NOT tested the HDMI input (my DVI to HDMI cable is on the way).


Before I make the call to Sanyo, I will test a DVD player on the Component input to see if the problem persists. I have no reason to believe this is simply a game console problem, but it's worth trying just to eliminate the unknowns.


I know my description of the problem probably raises lots of questions, but I am open to suggestions on how to perhaps troubleshoot as far as I'm able to.


Danny


----------



## Talisin12

Hmmm.... that's odd... are you streching the GC and XBOX images to fill the Widescreen? That could be causing the problem.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Double check game console dashboard settings in conjunction to the TV's.


----------



## Southern Soul

Quote:

_Originally posted by planetside_
*Nope, I had to grab an old one (antenna) from the garage. I'm sure it's not a very sophisticated one, but it was grabbin' HD signals much to my surprise. I'll probably do some research on a better, more HD suited antennae.


Danny*


There is a hardcore group af antenna and HD reception guys over on the HDTV Reception forum ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...?s=&forumid=45 ). I would highly recommend starting there with research on which antenna to buy. You could end up saving lots of cash.


Hopefully, Walmart won't try to sucker people in with the old "...No. No. No. You need a _high definition_ antenna."


-SS


----------



## planetside

Yes, I am stretching the GC display to widescreen. I've also done this with Normal (unscretched) display set on the TV and the problem is still there whether I set the TV to Normal or Full via the PIX SHAPE button. To answer the other question, yes, in the case of the Xbox, I have it set to the correct display via the Dashboard for this TV (i.e. Widescreen enabled with 480p).


Upon further experimentation, the anomaly disappears when NOT in progressive scan mode. However, once I go into progressive scan, the problem re-appears. Something is amiss with the progressive scan, and I'm not sure what. I'll probably have to make that call to Sanyo, so hopefully they'll have some idea of the problem.


Please understand, this is a very slight, almost imperctible anomaly that is not that noticeable unless you're really looking for it. However, it is definitely there, at least on my television. It is much more evident on high contrast areas (for example, when text happens to be on that line of interference). I guess ponying up this kind of money, you tend to go over everything with a fine toothed comb ...


Danny


PS. The story gets more strange! I posted about this earlier, but if I set my Xbox to 480i, I get green vertical bars on the screen. Very strange! I've tested another component cable, and it's the same issue. I wonder if my HiDef AV pack is defective or something? This problem does not appear on my GC at all when set to 480i.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

 http://www.hdtvpub.com/productdb/gam...25&searched=do 


Useful link for HD video games.


----------



## Talisin12

hmmm... well I guess I can probably live with a little interference if I have too. Have you tried a DVD player yet through the component. I'm probably going to be purchasing the 32" 4:3 set this weekend so I can let you know if I have the same problems.


----------



## tilt3daxis

Did you find out if it was because of the AV pack? :/ I would be buying the widescreen for my Xbox too..


----------



## planetside

I fired off an email to Microsoft after going through their knowledge base for Xbox issues. Hopefully I'll hear something, but I'm not crossing my fingers. I haven't had much experience with opening a trouble ticket with MS, so we'll see. I'm pretty miffed about the vertical green bars that are appearing. Of course, this may all be moot after I get my HTPC working in a few days.


I have a fairly old DVD player (Panasonic A120), and although it's capable of 16:9 display and has component outputs, the TV does not receive a 480P signal at all (it is 480i according to the INFO screen when the movie -- Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring -- is playing). So I guess I wouldn't see the interference issue that I've raised, since I'm pretty convinced it's only manifesting itself when the source is progressive (and neither my DVD player nor my Xbox can do 480p while playing DVDs).


Danny


----------



## planetside

tilt, the issue I'm raising is EXTREMELY minor in the grand scheme of things. This TV is an incredible purchase, so don't let my concern alarm you too much. It could very well be just my TV, and it is difficult to actually notice in most cases. Coming from a PC enthusiast background, I tend to see those small annoyances when it comes to picture quality, etc. As always, due diligence is required, so do your homework and see what you can see for yourself if at all possible.


Danny


----------



## Jamesblynn

Would it be prudent with this particular TV to go out and buy (especially if you actaully do need a replacement DVD player) a TOSHIBA SD-5960 which is apprently a new model out that has an upconverter and DEMI output ? I mean would one really notice a difference between this setup or a typical composite cable setup with regular progrssive DVD player? Any thoughts?


----------



## Xcalibur_255

planetside, at what distance is this line of interference noticable? From a few feet, or can you see it from your normal sitting position? At this point it's hard to tell whether it's the tv or not. It could also be connections, or the equipment connected to the set.


----------



## DeathLok2001

are you saying that these Sanyos (Ht32744 & 30744) can display HDTV shows that are boardcast on analog cable?


(like monday nite football )


----------



## DeathLok2001

where can you get this TV in canada? i checked wal mart & they do not have it.


----------



## tilt3daxis

Does anyone else own the widescreen? Perhaps Planetside has a defective set  I've never owned (or even seen, for that matter, outside of a department store) an HDTV before, so my eyes are fairly virgin, but gaming is my #1 priority ^_^


Thanks for the honest responses you guys


----------



## RJB in Phila

Deathlok, they don't have it at my Philadelphia area Walmart either and my guess is that most of the salespeople won't know anything about it until it shows up. They didn't know anything about it when I asked.


----------



## tropical6350

I had earlier noted the lip synch problem - further observation reveals that sometimes yes and sometimes no. no matter if HD or DT or analog. OTA or analog cable. ??


Another observation is that audio can vary between cable channels. On MTV all one hears is the background music overpowering the vocal and there is no adjustment on the set to bring up the vocal level. (not that I usually listen to MTV just surfing...no matter when, when MTV is pumping music the vocal is lost). This did not happen with the 12 year old Toshiba TV.


If the audio is set to a comfortable level and then switch to the Weather Channel - you get blown out of the room!


And again, you cannot mute the analog audio out with the remote mute.


Some these observations may be the result of my cable provider - mediacom.


----------



## Jamesblynn

I just got mine from Wal-Mart near Seattle (WA is not known for it's excess of Wal-Marts unlike the midwest where I'm from. I think there are as many in the entire state here as I had in my local county at home. They apparently have these Wayyy overpriced places called Fred Meyers up here. Same quality product as Wal-Mart, just higher price. They do expand in other areas which doesn't always make sense like a larger and higher end jewelry department but on that note do you really want to go buy a high end diamond ring at the same place you can buy diapers, bread and plungers??haha)

I would like to hook this thing up to a nice DVD player that upconverts the signal and has an HDMI output on it. I previously noted the Tosh 5960 but later read that this unit was recalled off shelves for some glitch? are there any other HDMI output DVD players out there that actually work fairly well that don't cost $900 or more?

Has anyone run a typical progressive scan DVD through component against an HDMI DVD player with the upconversion? what are the results? anything dramatic? I bought the 30 inch 16:9 screen which was the one they were about to break open to use as their new store display. guess they will have to wait till they get more. They have the Phillips 850H HD model sitting in a spot next to it and even though they just marked it down another $100 or so to $778, its still more than the Sanyo with the HDMI and internal digital tuner. I suspect the Phillips will drop like a lead balloon before long. I noticed the other Phillips HD set. the 32 inch model. the 740style with non flat screen, I believe it was totally vanished from their display. They are getting a mess of Plasma in I noted. With fairly hefty price tags. Not into those myself but interesting to see them expand. I mean it's unlikely BB will ever have to worry about competition with their higher end products, but are going to suffer severely on the lower end goods that most of the average public buys.


----------



## planetside

You have to get fairly close to the TV to notice the problem. I probably sit a bit too close to the TV when playing games (not when watching movies, though), and that's when I first noticed it. So now that I know it's there, my eyes tend to zero in on it 


Danny


----------



## Talisin12

I just went to purchase the 32" version and my Walmart doesn't have any in stock. Bummer!!!... They just have one on display... that doesn't make any sense to me. I check around the minneapolis area this weekend but I've I can't find one I might have to go with the Zenith at best buy. I have a very narrow window of opertunity in which I can actually haul a tv of this size.


----------



## phenderson

The Super Walmart's will be selling 42 inch Plasma Screens as well.

I saw one at the SW closest to me. I can not remember the brand. I think it was called Vizon or Vison... Looked ok... Of course it looked good by itself...


----------



## optikill

my SW has had these TV's setup for sometime......


They have the 30 inch widescreen Sanyo. They have several RPTV's and other HDTV Tubes - Phillips.


They also have a 42'' Sanyo Plasma or LCD (I didn't look to closely) as well as assorted plasma's and LCD units of different sizes.


I will say one thing though.... that 42'' sanyo LCD/Plasma was quite impressive. It has deffinitely been one of the better LCD/Plasma sets that I've seen, and I shop around a lot!


----------



## mr.mortgage

 Upconverting DVD Players 


Save yourself some time and get the Momitsu v880 or wait for the 880n (networked).



The Zenith has a built in QAM and OTA tuner. Zenith has just OTA tuner.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*I just went to purchase the 32" version and my Walmart doesn't have any in stock. Bummer!!!... They just have one on display... that doesn't make any sense to me. I check around the minneapolis area this weekend but I've I can't find one I might have to go with the Zenith at best buy. I have a very narrow window of opertunity in which I can actually haul a tv of this size.*
The initial allocation for the rollout depends upon store size. All but the largest stores will get 2 initially. One display and one stock. After that they should come in regularly. It might take a couple of weeks for distribution and computer inventory to work itself out at the warehouse level, but walmart doesn't have the long outages like some other places. Unless they are selling them the same day they come in (we are  ) you should be able to find one at a store near you within a week. Two at most. Twist the department manager's arm and ask them to hold one for you. If the person is nice and cares about his/her customer service they should agree to it. As a policy we're not supposed to do that, but for things such as this our store has always made exceptions. Customers come before rules IMO.


----------



## osum24

My walmart has the 30 inch sanyo as well as some lcd tvs. It also has a phillips 30 inch widescreen tv. Both 30 inches are $747.


----------



## bsoplinger

OK, just found this thread and I'm in the which set to get quandary like a few other posters. For my house with its not very large living room, a 25-27" 4:3 TV looks just fine. A 32" would be rather large. So if I were to get the 30" wide, it'd look like a 25" when viewing 4:3 shows, so it'd look like it was the same size as I currently watch but letterboxed material (be it HD broadcasts or even 2.35:1 DVDs) would look bigger or to say it differently, wouldn't seem as small as they do with my current 25" TV? But if I got the 32" 4:3 regular, ie 4:3 material would seem huge compared to the 25" I watch now (I seem to remember the calculator said 70% bigger)


I seem to think that puts me in the somewhat odd minority who'd want the 16:9 set over the 4:3 if they cost the same.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Not at all. Unless you don't care about HDTV at all, then buying the widescreen set is the obvious smart choice in your situation. It futureproofs the purchase. Since you felt the 32" would be a bit too big (is there such a thing, though, really?  ) the 30" wide will treat you right with movies and future HD broadcasts without appearing too small for your regular cable/satellite in the meantime.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by optikill_
*They also have a 42'' Sanyo Plasma or LCD (I didn't look to closely) as well as assorted plasma's and LCD units of different sizes.*
How much $$$?


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by DeathLok2001_
*are you saying that these Sanyos (Ht32744 & 30744) can display HDTV shows that are boardcast on analog cable?


(like monday nite football )*
To add on to this previous question:


How does the non-HD stuff look on these Sanyos? Good line-doubling/upconverting? I've read that some TVs will only line-double through the component input. Any idea about these?


I've currently got a non-HD 36" Sanyo and I'm thinking of returning it for the 32" HD set. I'll miss the additional screen size, but for this price (and a pretty good sized TV) I think it might be the way to go.


----------



## UncD2000

The 27" Sanyo (HT27744) is now shown on their website. http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...?productID=911 Does anyone know the Walmart price on this model?


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by newRTVuser_
*To add on to this previous question:


How does the non-HD stuff look on these Sanyos? Good line-doubling/upconverting? I've read that some TVs will only line-double through the component input. Any idea about these?


I've currently got a non-HD 36" Sanyo and I'm thinking of returning it for the 32" HD set. I'll miss the additional screen size, but for this price (and a pretty good sized TV) I think it might be the way to go.*
I have had the 32" for over a week now. I can't tell you what to do, but I can give you a little further review than my previous post.


Non HD stuff looks tremendous, the only thing to be mindful of is that there are not separate settings for analog vs digital signals vs dvd vs vcr. Up until yesterday, I hadn't sufficiently adjusted my brightness, color, and contrast, so when I would go from a great progressive scan DVD to a kids vcr tape, the color appeared very washed out (way too bright). I have since tuned my picture settings, and I am very very pleased with the all around picture quality on Digital & analog signals.


I don't have cable, but all my OTA channels are now coming in. I moved my antenna source upstairs and ran it through my in house cabling to my tv in my living room downstairs. I am even able to get FOX in. They are currently broadcasting an up converted analog signal, but let me tell you I am looking forward to HDTV NFL on FOX.


I have had more time to play with the TV, and get used to the remote. I am sufficiently happy with the remote. Overall it is really big, and pretty good, but there are some small things that could be better. It has glow in dark (not back lit) power, volume, and channel buttons. Because of the two tuners, I am able to flip between 4 different programs very easily using a combination of the tuner, and recall buttons. It is universal and works great with my VCR, in fact there is enough buttons that I usually don't have to switch the remote to VCR mode because the play, pause, FF rew, stop, rec buttons work without switching. The other gripe I have with the remote is that I wish the dvd/menu 5 direction pad would control the tv channel & volume as well as the normal buttons. My sony universal does this, and it is a more natural control given the way the remote fits in your hand. The volume & channel buttons are a reach for your thumb, they are pretty small, and closely spaced. My wife is constantly hitting the wrong buttons. I am probably going to see if my sony universal will provide the PAP functions and if so, i will switch to using that.


I have had no problem with the lip sync, since the first night i owned it. To me it is a non-issue. I have not noticed any green lines or any other picture problems that planetside had seen. I have not put a game console in to it though either.


For the price I give it a whole hearted positive review.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by DeathLok2001_
*are you saying that these Sanyos (Ht32744 & 30744) can display HDTV shows that are boardcast on analog cable?


(like monday nite football )*
I think I understand, but let me clarify your statement with what I know. Depending on your cable company, i think you can only get HDTV stations with 'digital' cable and a set-top tuner they provide. That is the way it is with the cable company in my area (charter). HOWEVER, you can put a set of rabbit ears on you tv and you should be able to get the Over the air HDTV channels. There are several assumptions built into that last statement:

1. You need to have stations broadcasting in HDTV (check your local affiliates websites or call them to find out). www.Antennaweb.org can also give you a good idea.

2. You have to be close enough to the broadcast towers to pick up their signals. If you can get the analog broadcast clearly there is a good chance you can get HDTV broadcast (depending on the stations power). one thing to remember with HDTV is that it is digital, so its either on (beautifully) or not. There is no static or shadowing as with normal antennas. Depending on the signal strength, there might be some artifacts or pauses, but if you have a strong enough signal/antenna, it should be crystal clear and in 5.1 audio all the time.

3. You need an OTA (Over the air) tuner (which the Sanyo does), to convert the compressed digital signal into a picture.


Because this tv has 2 tuners (for picture and picture), if you have cable, and want to get HDTV OTA with an antenna, you can, you can easily flip between cable and antenna then using the tuner button on the remote.


Note: You can't easily flip between the 2 digital signals (OTA & digital cable) there is only 1 digital tuner, and one digital channel db (see the following posts for more info.


This is a great beginners guide to HDTV:

http://www.pbs.org/opb/crashcourse/


----------



## oryan_dunn

Hey ardbell,

I checked all the stores you showed and all have 2 of each model sanyo. I believe that all walmarts (well medium to large size) will be getting in initially 2 of each model. Thanks Sterno3 for the review. I have looked at our display 30" and haven't noticed the lines by the center as planetside (i think) has stated his has. Currently our display is only hooked up to 1080i, but I will hook up a dvd player to test 480p on it.


Ryan


----------



## dabceb

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Hey ardbell,

I checked all the stores you showed and all have 2 of each model sanyo. I believe that all walmarts (well medium to large size) will be getting in initially 2 of each model. Thanks Sterno3 for the review. I have looked at our display 30" and haven't noticed the lines by the center as planetside (i think) has stated his has. Currently our display is only hooked up to 1080i, but I will hook up a dvd player to test 480p on it.


Ryan*
oryan_dunn: There's a new thread inquiring about a new Panny CT-30WC14 (797.00) at Walmart. Can you provide some info? I went looking for the new Sanyo (in Texas) and saw this instead.


Appreciate it.


----------



## ardbell

oryan_dunn

Thanks for checking. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*I have had the 32" for over a week now. I can't tell you what to do, but I can give you a little further review than my previous post.


Non HD stuff looks tremendous,*



That's all I needed to hear. I went out and bought it tonight. They haven't even set up the display at my Walmart yet, but they had 2. I put it on LayAway until I can round up a truck to return my 36" and bring the 32" home.


I was already not-happy with the 36" and the excessive red-push. For $50 more, I figure getting th HDTV version (even if it is smaller) was the way to go for me.


Thanks


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Analog 480i signals seem to come through with much better than average quality on this tv. I was impressed by it immediately. It's one of the few HD sets I've seen that can reproduce analog cable signals with nearly the same image quality as a standard analog tv set can. Most HD sets degrade the quality quite a bit. The Sony HiScan models are unwatchable with regular cable IMO. This is one of the major compaints about HD sets as we're still waiting for more content to shift to HD. If I could I would also buy one right now, but my current 32" analog set isn't very old and I have a strict policy about not replacing things that aren't truly needing replacing. Darn me and my values.


----------



## abrahavt

The 30" is too big for my cabinet. Am waiting for the 27". Anyone know when that will be available?


----------



## mike2004

It looks like several other people have asked the same question I had previously asked about the Sanyo 32" hdtv now available at Wal Mart, vs. the Zenith c32v37 which many on this forum have spoken highly about.


Mr. Mortgage previously noted, "The Zenith has a built in QAM and OTA tuner. Zenith has just OTA tuner."


So, it appears to me that if you have cable television, as I do, then if a program is bring broadcast in High Definition (non-scrambled) then the Zenith would display that program in High Definition, while the Sanyo would not.

But when it comes to a program broadcast via the airwaves, meaning, when you use an Antenna, then both would sets display High Definition.



Am I correct or am I missing something here? Because if this is true, then for cable subscribers, like myself, I would be leaning towards purchase of the Zenith.


thanks

mike


----------



## mike2004

Err,, correction, I meant quoting the "Zenith has OTA and QAM tuner, while Sanyo has just OTA."


thanks

mike


----------



## spider4re

Quote:

if anyones interested, I spoke with sanyo today and they said the 27" model (with integrated tuner) hits the assembly line May 18. Once sufficient numbers are made, they will start shipping to Walmart. He estimated around July we should start seeing them in stock. He could not give me a price but I assume it would be at least $100.00 to $150.00 less than the 32". He also said that the tuner accepts Qam (unencrypted) from cable systems that offer this signal.
for those looking fo the 27"


----------



## UncD2000

Thanks very much for this update on the 27". Was just asking a Walmart manager about it this morning. It's surprising that it will have QAM tuning. This isn't mentioned on the HT27744 description on the Sanyo website, however the list of "features" in the instruction manual (for all 3 models) shows that the cable tuner is able to tune 59 digital (QAM) channels. These new Sanyos are just looking better and better.


----------



## scarhill

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*So, it appears to me that if you have cable television, as I do, then if a program is bring broadcast in High Definition (non-scrambled) then the Zenith would display that program in High Definition, while the Sanyo would not.

But when it comes to a program broadcast via the airwaves, meaning, when you use an Antenna, then both would sets display High Definition.
*
I just bought the Sanyo yesterday. I don't have cable, but according to the manual (available online at in PDF form at the Sanyo site, scroll to page 17):
Quote:

*DIGITAL CABLE SEARCH (Optional)*

This TV can receive unscrambled (ClearQAM) digital cable channels, when available. However, not all cable companies provide ClearQAM digital channels.
I'm not sure what the "(optional) " means, and since I don't have cable I can't check, but my set does have the menu option available.


I tried to post a link to the manual, but the system won't let me because I'm a new user :-(


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by scarhill_
*I just bought the Sanyo yesterday. I don't have cable, but according to the manual (available online at in PDF form at the Sanyo site, scroll to page 17):



I'm not sure what the "(optional) " means, and since I don't have cable I can't check, but my set does have the menu option available.


I tried to post a link to the manual, but the system won't let me because I'm a new user :-(*
Here is the link:
http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...32744_4417.pdf 


also, I am thinking the word optional means you don't have to use the function, not that the function is optional on the TV.


Having read the fine print a little more, I am thinking you can have a digital cable input and an antenna input both plugged in, however, the tv will not keep both sets of channels in memory. IE: if you switch inputs using the 'tuner' button, you will also have to rescan for the other's channel set...HMMM

From the manual pg 17 as well:
Quote:

IMPORTANT FACT: This TV only maintains one database of digital channels. Therefore, when you search for ClearQAM digital cable channels, the database of antenna digital channels will be deleted.


----------



## scarhill

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*Here is the link:*
Thanks for posting the link!

Quote:

*

Having read the fine print a little more, I am thinking you can have a digital cable input and an antenna input both plugged in, however, the tv will not keep both sets of channels in memory. IE: if you switch inputs using the 'tuner' button, you will also have to rescan for the other's channel set...HMMM

From the manual pg 17 as well:*
This set has two antenna inputs: one feeds the digital tuner and the other feeds the analog. Right now I can only receive OTA digital--no analog or PAP until I get a splitter.  The tuner button doesn't switch inputs, it switches which tuner you're using. So my understanding is that the only time you'd run into the problem they're describing is if you put a switchbox on the digital input to choose between unscrambled digital cable and OTA digital. That wouldn't work because you'd have to rescan for channels every time you switched (and the manual says the scan can take a long time).


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by scarhill_
*Thanks for posting the link!


This set has two antenna inputs: one feeds the digital tuner and the other feeds the analog. Right now I can only receive OTA digital--no analog or PAP until I get a splitter.  The tuner button doesn't switch inputs, it switches which tuner you're using. So my understanding is that the only time you'd run into the problem they're describing is if you put a switchbox on the digital input to choose between unscrambled digital cable and OTA digital. That wouldn't work because you'd have to rescan for channels every time you switched (and the manual says the scan can take a long time).*
No problem...You are right , I forgot that the jacks in the back are specific to the tuner...I was thinking they were both just 'inputs' and that the tuner button switched which of the two tuners you used...Your post (and rereading the manual) makes perfect sense. You can't have 2 seperate digital signals because there is only 1 digital tuner, and 1 digital tuner channel DB. That is why you can't have 2 digital channels on at the same time in PAP...there is only 1 digital tuner. You can watch dvd and digital station at the same time, which is nice.


----------



## dabceb

Does anyone have a pic (rear) off the Sanyo inputs. URL doesn't really illustrate it.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike2004

Aha! Eureka! A definitive answer at last.....


Both the Zenith c32v37 and the Sanyo ht32744, both 32 inch 4:3 High Definition flat screen televisions are capable of deciphering broadcast (antenna) and cable television (un-encrypted) high definition signals.


So, choosing between the two becomes a question of what? Aesthetics? Brand trust? Features? Price? Weight?



Sanyo: $747 at Wal Mart. Zenith: supposedly $809 at Best Buy, although I can't seem to find that model listed on their web site....


Does Wal Mart offer repair/warranty options as Best Buy does? Are additional repair warranties a desirable thing to spend an extra $250 on?


thanks

mike


----------



## oryan_dunn

Well the sanyo has HDMI. Walmart doens't offer any kind of extended waranty, so if thats important, then the zenith may be the way to go.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by dabceb_
*Does anyone have a pic (rear) off the Sanyo inputs. URL doesn't really illustrate it.


Thanks in advance.*
See page 6 of the manual linked above.


EDIT: Here's the link again: http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...32744_4417.pdf


----------



## newRTVuser

Brought the 32" Sanyo HDTV home tonight and returned my 36" Sanyo SDTV.


I'm happy. It's certainly not as big as the 36", and that will take getting used to. It's amazing how quickly we got accustomed to the 36" screen. We only had the TV for about 2 weeks and before that we only had a 27", but a couple weeks of a 36" TV will spoil ya', I guess.


I don't have HDTV coming into the house, nor do I have an antenna of any sort, so I'm watching SD digital cable either straight out of the wall or through my ReplayTV 5040.


Honestly, I have to say that I like the 'degraded' image that comes through the replay better than straight out of the wall. The dancing 'grain' seems more apparent on this TV than on the 36". I don't know what exactly that is, but the softness that's added to the image by going through the ReplayTV makes for a less noisy picture.


I was going to return the 36" anyway because of a really annoying amount of red push, I'm happy to say that the HDTV does NOT have NEARLY as much as the 36". There's still a bit, but it's nothing like the electric-reds that I'd see on the 36". I don't have DVE or Avia, so I haven't quite gotten everything setup yet, but I have to say I'm pretty happy and now I won't be wondering what I'm going to do with a with a behemoth 200lb 36" SDTV next year. I just can't wait until I get to see an HD signal on this thing.


----------



## spongebob

turn down the sharpness!


----------



## kromkamp

does the sanyo 30" 16:9 decode QAM as well?


Has anyone seen these in canada yet?


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by spongebob_
*turn down the sharpness!*
Well, turning the sharpness UP does certainly make it worse, but turning it down doesn't get rid of it.


Once again, it's not terrible. Before returning the 36" SDTV, I did a side by side comparison and basically the 'noise' on the 36" looked like 'noise' while on the 32" it looked more... digital... like digital artifacting. Perhaps the upconversion of a noisy SDTV signal just makes it look more prominent? I don't know. I'm new to all of this and just guessing


----------



## wildchild22

30 inch 16:9 is in Canada. I seen them in the 2 walmrts stores in Red Deer Alberta they sell for $1099 CND. That is the only model I saw. I never seen any of the 4:3 sanyo hdtv's


----------



## SoundMeister

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Well the sanyo has HDMI. Walmart doens't offer any kind of extended waranty, so if thats important, then the zenith may be the way to go.*
Or you could very well get the Sanyo and buy an extended warranty on your own. "Warrantech" brand comes to mind, although there are others out there.

A quick Google search would turn plenty of online stores selling them cheap. I just saw one the other day: 4 years, in-home warranty, for TV's less than 1000 bucks for a lot less than 100! I would post a link but I am still a newb here 

Heck, even Ultimate Electronics sells it, if you don't mind paying full retail 

Cheers, SM


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*Aha! Eureka! A definitive answer at last.....


Both the Zenith c32v37 and the Sanyo ht32744, both 32 inch 4:3 High Definition flat screen televisions are capable of deciphering broadcast (antenna) and cable television (un-encrypted) high definition signals.


So, choosing between the two becomes a question of what? Aesthetics? Brand trust? Features? Price? Weight?



Sanyo: $747 at Wal Mart. Zenith: supposedly $809 at Best Buy, although I can't seem to find that model listed on their web site....


Does Wal Mart offer repair/warranty options as Best Buy does? Are additional repair warranties a desirable thing to spend an extra $250 on?


thanks

mike*
Selling the "Protection Service Plan" is what drives Best Buy's profits. They're desparate to sell you the PSP. They don't give a crap WHAT you buy as long as you get their PSP. Why do you think you get nagged about it by the salesman, the stockperson, the cashier, and the exit greeter all 3 times each before you can get the heck out of the place? Statistically, over 90% of people who buy a warranty don't need to use it (probably more than 95%), and that becomes pure profit for Best Buy. Whether an extended warranty is a good idea is something only you can decide. Whether or not the extra money is worth the piece of mind. My opinion is that if you feel you need one you should take a look at what you're buying and wonder why you don't trust that the product will be reliable. You have 365 days to return a Sanyo tv to walmart for any kind of defect or problem. That 275 days more than most places allow. Experience has taught me that if a product is defective, you will usually find out within the first month (usually within the first day actually ).


----------



## UncD2000

Very true. Also worth considering is that Consumer Reports found that Sanyo TVs have the lowest repair incidence of any brand.


----------



## sterno3

Best Buy must no longer be selling the c32v37, its not on-line, and I didn't see it at my local store this weekend. They do have the c32v36 on-line for $900 or 800 at amazon. Note the v36 does NOT have a built in OTA or unencrypted QAM tuner... The v37 was on sale for $809 at BB just 2 weeks ago. Now you can get it at Amazon (on Backorder for 849 who knows how much for shipping).


Note that the v36 & v37 both have 3/2 pull-down, a extra front A/V input and a A/V output that the ht32744 does not.

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*Aha! Eureka! A definitive answer at last.....


Both the Zenith c32v37 and the Sanyo ht32744, both 32 inch 4:3 High Definition flat screen televisions are capable of deciphering broadcast (antenna) and cable television (un-encrypted) high definition signals.


So, choosing between the two becomes a question of what? Aesthetics? Brand trust? Features? Price? Weight?



Sanyo: $747 at Wal Mart. Zenith: supposedly $809 at Best Buy, although I can't seem to find that model listed on their web site....


Does Wal Mart offer repair/warranty options as Best Buy does? Are additional repair warranties a desirable thing to spend an extra $250 on?


thanks

mike*


----------



## kromkamp

Anyone know if the Sanyo 30" widescreen (or any other cheap 30" widescreens like Phillips or Advent) have discrete IR codes for on/off and input switching?


----------



## scarhill

Quote:

_Originally posted by kromkamp_
*does the sanyo 30" 16:9 decode QAM as well?*
The manual we've been looking at is for all three models (32", 30" and 27"), so my guess is the answer is "yes".


----------



## SoundMeister

I went to have a look at the 32'' at my local Wally; they had it on display with DishNetwork HDTV on. Right next to it they also had a new model 30'' 16:9 format Panny with the same signal displayed.

The Sanyo had the whole 4:3 screen filled and the immage was visibly distorted since the original signal was formated in 16:9.

I asked the associate in that department if he could get the Sanyo to also display the 16:9 and not the stretch/fill format.

He told me that cannot be done since they had no longer had the remote for the Sanyo-apparently what happens is the Sanyo rep comes in, sets up the displays and leaves along with the remote.

Is this true, or was I fed a large spoon of BS????

How can I get around and make that TV display the 16:9 format, because I would really like to compare its output with the Panny's, right next to it.

Thanx guys.


----------



## ccallana

Most TV's I've seen have the "menu" button on the front panel as well... flip it down and run the menu from there.


----------



## graystrickland

I'm going to buy the 30" Sanyo, but here's a stupid question.....


If I have a DVI out on my pc's video card, can it drive this model via the HDMI port of the Sanyo?


----------



## SoundMeister

Quote:

_Originally posted by ccallana_
*Most TV's I've seen have the "menu" button on the front panel as well... flip it down and run the menu from there.*
The only buttons on the front pannel are ON/OFF, Volume, Channel.

It's very very sparse, the front panel.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Yeah. I noticed that too. I was checking out one at my local Wally and I was amazed I could not find a MENU button. I looked everywhere. Top, Front, and both sides. Was pressing places where I thought it might be hidden. This is odd. Only being able to enter the menu via the remote. What do you do if the remote busts? Hmmmm


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yeah the sanyos only have the menu button on the remote. Even if you could get into the menu, i believe that these sets only allow picture format adjustments by the remotes pix shape button. The guy that said there was a sanyo rep that set them up and takes the remote may have been telling the truth, but i have never ever heard of tv manufactures sending out reps to do grunt work like that. If i were a betting man, i'd say he was feeding you a line of bs as you caught on to. Its odd that these sanyos don't have a front panel menu button, as most previous models have.


Ryan


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Even if you could get into the menu, i believe that these sets only allow picture format adjustments by the remotes pix shape button.*
Exactly. Even if you could get into the menu (which then requires you to utilize the ^ \\/ buttons, the "enter" button and the "menu" button) you still can't adjust the aspect ratio from there.


----------



## SoundMeister

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Yeah the sanyos only have the menu button on the remote. Even if you could get into the menu, i believe that these sets only allow picture format adjustments by the remotes pix shape button. The guy that said there was a sanyo rep that set them up and takes the remote may have been telling the truth, but i have never ever heard of tv manufactures sending out reps to do grunt work like that. If i were a betting man, i'd say he was feeding you a line of bs as you caught on to. Its odd that these sanyos don't have a front panel menu button, as most previous models have.


Ryan*
Ryan, do you have any suggestions on how to get that tv to display the HDTV signal in 16:9 format and not the stretch/fill 4:3, since the remote is nowhere to be found.

The associate actually said " they throw the remote away once they set up the TV's".....


----------



## oryan_dunn

sometimes our manager will throw away stuff that she deems usless. But my manager isn't all that electronically inclined so stuff like that doesn't matter to her. If i want the stuff to be saved and in a safe place, i have to do it myself, so I can believe his claim that they throw that stuff away. Without the remote, i know of no way to change the pic shape.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by SoundMeister_
*Ryan, do you have any suggestions on how to get that tv to display the HDTV signal in 16:9 format and not the stretch/fill 4:3, since the remote is nowhere to be found.*
Open up the other Sanyo box and use its remote?


----------



## Jamesblynn

It wouldn't surprise me to see some of the Wal Mart electronics staff lose or pitch packaged accesories. So often they have display printers and cordless phones in their clearance section. The AC cords, batteries, inkjet cartidges, etc are long gone. funny how they expect to sell a HP photosmart printer that is missing not only the dedicated AC transformer cord but also $90 worth of inkjet cartridges. I mean thats fine if they are asking $25 for what once was a $250 printer, but these goofs at my local store are still trying to get $120-150 for a printer that needs $140 worth of accesories to make it work! to say nothing of asking $170 for clearance cordless phones missing their dedicated AC tranformer plugs and batteries.

Our local Wal Mart is rebuilding their electronics section,,or whatever the term is... but the only people Ive seen putting up these new HD sets they are getting on display are Wal Mart grunt employees.


----------



## planetside

To answer the DVI question: You'll need a DVI to HDMI cable in order to connect your PC's DVI output to your Sanyo's HDMI input. Such cables are not cheap -- I bought one online for $80 (15 feet in length). Do a search on DVI to HDMI and you'll bring up some hits.


Danny


----------



## planetside

So has anyone hooked up their Sanyo 30" widescreen to their PC with PowerStrip? I've gotten a 720*480P resolution but with a large amount of overscan. So I guess I have two issues:


1) Trying to figure out how to reduce overscan, since my Windows desktop stretches too far horizontally.

2) Figure out how to utilize a 1080i resolution of some sort.


Either way, I've been in research mode since I got the TV. I'm happy to have my HTPC on its way to being fully set up, but I'm still scratching my head on the intricacies of PowerStrip. Someone mentioned previously this would be an exercise in frustration trying to get PowerStrip and the TV to work at its best, and it mostly certainly is!


Danny


----------



## Xcalibur_255

In all honesty, there is rarely the space or the interest at walmart to find a proper place to store remotes and other things that come from displays. Most of the guys don't really care. The general rule at our store is to throw it all away. It will just become more stuff that lays around and gets in the way. The organization really isn't there. I tried to get a storage system working at my store, but nobody else would play ball. I took it as far as the district manager, but gave up after dealing with too many "I don't care" attitudes towards it. Apparently I'm the only one who ever thought it was reasonable to keep that stuff so people could have it when the displays are sold in the future. I've resorted to just taping the bad shut and placing it behind the unit, but they disappear seemingly at random during the day and never show up again. The Sanyo's, at least, have a plastic hook built right into the tv where the remote and owner's manual bag can hang.


Losing the remote to this Sanyo is not good. This is the first tv I've ever seen (that I can remember at least) that has no access button for the menu on it's front panel. Aspect ratio control and other important things are also remote only as others have mentioned. I have carefully hidden our display's remote behind the set (which is on the high wall, somebody would have to be deliberately looking for it to find it). The story about a "Sanyo rep" sounds odd to me. I've never heard of such a thing. We drag 4 or 5 guys and a couple of ladders over the the wall, unbox the tv and hoist the thing up there. Afterwards it gets turned on and that's the end of it. I come around at night and do what I can to tweak them (we have no DishNetwork HD or any other feed besides analog walmart tv since our store is small), but that's not much.


----------



## graystrickland

I went to my local (Tulsa) Wal-Mart super store. They had a HT30744 (the 30" widescreen) on display. The display was all wrong and it looked like crap next to a Phillips 30" widescreen. I asked for the remote and eventually no less than five (5) people came over to assist me, including the store manager (not dept. mgr) and nobody could find the remote. They said, "normally we just throw them away." Eventually they broke into a new box to let me use the remote. I changed the pix shape and it looked a lot better. It's in my living room now.


----------



## graystrickland

Has anyone succeeded in programming the remote which comes with the HT30744 to control a ReplayTV unit?


----------



## bruce banner

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*I went to my local (Tulsa) Wal-Mart super store. They had a HT30744 (the 30" widescreen) on display. It's in my living room now.*
Cool 


Are you a gamer? have you tried any HD 720/1080i programing yet?


----------



## Talisin12

The 30" WS is now in my bedroom. I'll be hooking up to an XBox, GC, VCR, and the new Zenith 1080i upconverting DVD player. I'm also going to try the OTA HD, I live 12 miles from the HD broadcasting towers. It'll be a couple days but I'll post my thoughts soon.


----------



## SoundMeister

It seems that the only viable option is to do what graystrickland did-bring half the store management around  and break into another Sanyo box-and temporarily borrow the remote.

Cheers, SD.


----------



## bruce banner

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*The 30" WS is now in my bedroom. I'll be hooking up to an XBox, GC, VCR, and the new Zenith 1080i upconverting DVD player. I'm also going to try the OTA HD, I live 12 miles from the HD broadcasting towers. It'll be a couple days but I'll post my thoughts soon.*
I'm looking forward to your xbox impression.


----------



## Jamesblynn

After you tweaked the Sanyo, how did it look in comparison to the Phillips 30" set? Ive seen the Phillips with just a DVD feed and the pic looks excellent. Since my Sanyo is in layaway pending me locating a truck and my local WM has yet to hook the other Sanyo up to anything. I was just curious how the picture quality was when you compare the Sanyo and the Phillips 30"? if anyone can offer their input, please do....


----------



## planetside

For anyone wanting details on PowerStrip settings for the Sanyo HT30744 (30"), here's what I use for 1280*720 resolution (just copy and paste into PowerStrip). The TV reports a 1280*720(60P) image, but it is actually interlaced:


PowerStrip timing parameters:

1280x720=1280,72,40,256,720,5,5,20,74160,2310


Generic timing details for 1280x720:

HFP=72 HSW=40 HBP=256 kHz=45 VFP=5 VSW=5 VBP=20 Hz=60


Linux modeline parameters:

"1280x720" 74.160 1280 1352 1392 1648 720 725 730 750 -hsync -vsync


----------



## planetside

And for 720*480(60P) in a true Progressive setting for the Sanyo HT30744:


PowerStrip timing parameters:

720x480=720,24,56,56,480,9,6,30,27000,7


Generic timing details for 720x480:

HFP=24 HSW=56 HBP=56 kHz=32 VFP=9 VSW=6 VBP=30 Hz=60


Linux modeline parameters:

"720x480" 27.000 720 744 800 856 480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync


----------



## planetside

Now all I need is help with fixing the overscan issues in either resolution and on both planes (horizontal and vertical).


FYI ... when experiment with resolutions in PowerStrip for the first time, it seems that the TV needs to be turned OFF then ON when going between resolutions. You have to be quick, though, because PowerStrip only gives you about 10 seconds to accept the new resolution, otherwise it reverts back to the old one (a safety precaution, obviously). After the resolution is accepted, you no longer have to do this. Kinda interesting.


Danny


Danny


----------



## kromkamp

for 720p, the TV is taking in a 720p image and re-interlacing it and upscaling to 1080i.


Can you try sending a 1920x540p image? That should be interpreted by the TV as 1080i (since the timings are the same) but it would be progressive.


Or, if your Video card can support it try sending 1080i directly.


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jamesblynn_
*After you tweaked the Sanyo, how did it look in comparison to the Phillips 30" set? Ive seen the Phillips with just a DVD feed and the pic looks excellent. Since my Sanyo is in layaway pending me locating a truck and my local WM has yet to hook the other Sanyo up to anything. I was just curious how the picture quality was when you compare the Sanyo and the Phillips 30"? if anyone can offer their input, please do....*
When I walked up, the Sanyo and Phillips were showing Shrek via progressive cabling to a dvd player. The Phillips was at full (wide) screen resolution and looked *great*. The Sanyo was at "zoom 1" and looked like crap. When I changed it to "full", it also looked great. In the store the Sanyo seemed a bit too red, but at home, it does not. It looks fantastic. I have it hooked via progressive cabling to a Sony dvd player and a ReplayTV unit. My vcr is connected via standard YRW component cable. I'll connect my entertainment pc via DVI to HDMI when I get the necessary cable.


----------



## graystrickland

When I try to use PAP (picture and picture), I get the channel/input I am presently watching and "D3" (digital channel 3). I can swap the two left for right, but I can't select anything other than D3 no matter what I do. I do not have anything connected to the digital RF jack on the back. I am connected to analog cable and dvd player, replaytv and vcr. I do not (yet) have an antenae for OTA HD broadcasts. I do not have digital cable or satellite.


----------



## GRIFFIN1

The Walmart I went to had both Sanyo TVs on display, but they didn't have either in stock. I know widescreen is the future, but 4:3 TV is almost as wide as the widescreen. Does the widescreen have a higher vertical resolution when displaying widescreen video? My thinking is that if both TVs have the same number of lines, then the full screen TV will be using fewer lines for the image because it's wasting lines for the black bars.


----------



## planetside

Well it could very well be my video card (Radeon 8500LE), but I can't get 1920*1080i nor can I get 1920*540p. I think I'm pretty happy with 1280*720p, even though it's interlaced and a bit fuzzy to read with small text. Not a problem, though, since I don't use this PC/display combo for anything other than HTPC. I am interested in other timings that users may post, however ...


Danny


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*When I try to use PAP (picture and picture), I get the channel/input I am presently watching and "D3" (digital channel 3). I can swap the two left for right, but I can't select anything other than D3 no matter what I do. I do not have anything connected to the digital RF jack on the back. I am connected to analog cable and dvd player, replaytv and vcr. I do not (yet) have an antenae for OTA HD broadcasts. I do not have digital cable or satellite.*
Both tuners are required to display 2 sources simultaneously, so one source will have to be from the digital tuner and the other from the analog tuner. You should be able to PAP the various input sources as well, but I haven't confirmed this myself so I might be blowing hot air.  I know that the various Panasonics that support PAP/splitscreen can PAP/PIP any input source. It's quite neat to play 2 movies on one tv at the same time. We baffled more than a view customers that way when we had a Panny rear projection set around last fall on special.


----------



## Jamesblynn

So definitely when properly adjusted the Sanyo will show every bit as good a picture as the Phillips 850h model? and with an upconverting DVD player and HDMI cable there is no reason to believe the pic wouldn't be far superior to the Phillips.

A month or so back before the Sanyo came out I was about to pull the trigger on the Phillips as it was clearly the best picture of any of the WM tvs on display. But if this Sanyo has internal tuners and will at least accomodate a psuedo-HD DVD picture through an upconversion unit via HDMI I am glad I stuck one away in the layaway. now I just need to find a fairly trouble free upconverting DVD player. As i recently read the Toshiba 5960 model got recalled by Toshiba. Are there any other upconverting models out there at a fair price like the Toshiba was?


----------



## lgmayka

Check out the Zenith DVB318 thread in the DVD Forum.


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*Both tuners are required to display 2 sources simultaneously, so one source will have to be from the digital tuner and the other from the analog tuner. You should be able to PAP the various input sources as well, but I haven't confirmed this myself so I might be blowing hot air.  I know that the various Panasonics that support PAP/splitscreen can PAP/PIP any input source. It's quite neat to play 2 movies on one tv at the same time. We baffled more than a view customers that way when we had a Panny rear projection set around last fall on special.*
I undestand that there is only one analog cable tuner, so you can't display two analog channels at once. Likewise, there's only one digital tuner, so you couldn't display more than one digital channel at once either. But the manual says:

The program displayed in the PAP windows can be a broadcasted television program or video source from your external equipment.


Why can't I get, say, analog cable on one side and my dvd input on the other. My point is that no matter what I do, Digital 3 is *always* on the left or right.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Well, I'm on vacation at the moment so I can't mess around with the set to find out. Perhaps oryann_dunn can check it for you? I could only guess that maybe you cannot PAP the HDMI input, since it sounds like you're using the new Zenith DVD player with that output feature. If it isn't PAPing anything then something needs to be setup first I'd imagine. Sorry I can't be more helpful in this area.


----------



## graystrickland

My inputs are as follows:


-- Analog RF -- Cox Basic (analog) cable

-- Digital RF -- nothing (coming soon: OTA antenae)

-- Video 1 -- Sony VCR via component YRW cabling (no S-Video)

-- Video 2 -- nothing (always -- V2 and Comp2 are mutually exclusive)

-- Composit 2 -- ReplayTV

-- Composit 3 -- Sony DVD player

-- HDMI -- nothing (coming soon: media pc)


I don't understand why I can't get, for example, Analog cable on one side of PAP and my DVD output on the other; or Analog and ReplayTV; or DVD and Replay; etc, etc.

No matter what I do, D-3 (digital channel 3) is always one of the two PAP inputs. I can swap left for right. I can have Replay and D-3. I can have DVD and D-3. I can have Analog and D-3. But no matter what, I can't select a combination that doesn't include D-3.


----------



## tropical6350

Anyone tried the 'service' button located on the input module yet?


----------



## Talisin12

Well... I've had a little time to set up and tinker with the TV. I have to say that I am quite impressed for the $747 I paid for it. I can receive 10 OTA digital with a cheap phillips Multi-directional antenna (although most of the channels periodically pixalate and lose sound) I'm going to order a silver sensor today and see if that will work any better. I'm picking up a lot of interference from somewhere. The OTA HD is amazing, nothing to complain about here. I was very surprised that you can view the strength of the digital signal the TV is receiving. I have not had any lip syncing problems with any inputs yet.


Xbox... Again, I am amazed at the display quality of most games. Ninja gaiden is spectacular. The only game I have that displays in HD is the Sims Busting out. It looked wonderful, I didn't notice any strange anomalies or green bars or anything else.


GC... I don't have the digital AV pack but the standard one looked good enough. Pretty much the same as on my 2 year old JVC analog. (Which cost $100 more than this TV buy the way)


Zenith DVB318 ... the progressive output of this player is FAR superior to the XBOX (which I was previously using) However, I cannot get the up-conversion to work. I have it hooked up via component inputs. The manual implies that it will up-convert via component but so far when I push the button it does nothing. I tried connecting the player with that rip off $140 DVI-HDMI monster cable at Best Buy but with that cable connected the DVD player would lock up after turning it on. I wasn't even able to turn it off. It needed to be unplugged from the socket. I tried everything I could thing off but in the end I gave up on this for now. I read somewhere that not all cables are compatible with every TV and DVD player so that may be the problem. If anyone has had success with this please fill me in. I feel however, that this is a problem with the DVD player and not the TV.


Digital Cable looks about the same as it did on my analog JVC, this TV has a slight advantage for technical reasons but I'll get to that in a minute.


VCR - Attached via composite - Looks like crap - but VCR always looks like this way to me now. 


Technical Specifications from AVIA


I calibrated the TV using the AVIA disc and the Zenith DVB318


The factory settings are WAY off, even more than usual. They have contrast turned up as high as it could go. Now here is my biggest complaint with this TV. The power supply is inadequate 140W to prevent geometry problems when displaying in high contrast. I needed to lower the contrast to about 25% to allow ACCEPTABLE geometry distortion on the right side of the screen. I think this is fairly common, MY JVC had the same problem.


This TV is capable of displaying Very sharp images without distortion. The sharp level can be nearly 100% with High Scan turned on without distortion (I forget the technical term for this) Ghosting I think? 


Red push: In the factory setting (it's horrible). After calibration, and setting the TV to the Cool temperature setting. The Red Push measured someware between 0- +5. Green and Blue Colors are Right on.


Overscan... The Avia Overscan test showed about 4% Vertical and 5% Horizontal. I don't know how other TV's compare in this area but it's better than the 8% my JVC displays. Truth be Told, without the the test pattern I can't notice the overscan at all in actual viewing.


As far as the PAP goes. One of the pictures MUST be the Digital OTA tuner.

It seems kind of silly that Sanyo did this, it doesn't bother me, but I noticed a post on this subject.


The sound isn't the greatest on this TV, but I have it hooked up to an external receiver so that isn't a problem for me.


All in All, I think this is probably the best buy you can get right now. The Comparable Zenith TV seems to have dropped off the face of the earth. I couldn't find it at any best buy or circuit city in the minneapolis area. So I couldn't compare them. That panasonic at Walmart looks to be a good deal but doesn't include an HD tuner. I believe it has a DVI input instead of HDMI however so that may solve the problem with upconverting DVD players, Specifically the Zenith DVB318.


----------



## Dougmeister

1) I've heard that the ReplayTV would not work well with a HDTV that has a built-in HD tuner. Some of you who have this tv and a Replay (graystrickland, newRTVuser, others?):

*What are the +'s and -'s of buying this TV if I have a Replay TV 5504?*


E.g., the RTV can't record High-def, but you can still watch it, right? Doesn't the HD "sub-channel" thing screw it up?


2) *I have "Limited basic" cable, so I don't need to buy an external antenna to get HD broadcasts, right?* (Unless I really want the OTA stuff, but it should be the same via the cable company, right?)


3) *How does this Sanyo compare* to this Panasonic 32" HDTV Monitor that you can supposedly get for $699 on clearance at CompUSA?


The Panasonic does not have a built-in tuner from what I can see...


----------



## graystrickland

I called Sanyo support. The Tech (and the Tech's boss) said that the manual is wrong. A digital tuner channel MUST always be one of the choices when when you do PAP. You can never do, for example, an analog channel and video2 or composit 3 and hdmi.


Bummer


This means that I will *never* be able to watch my ReplayTV in one window while leaving the Weather Channel in the other. We live in Tornedo Alley and during storm season, my wife likes to keep an eye on the radar. I thought PAP was going to let me wach my show and have a reasonable sized weather radar on the other side. True, I could just order digital cable from Cox, but I get all the channels I care about for $12/month with basic analog cable. The Weather Ch. will never be an OTA broadcaster.


Bummer


It seems stupid to me that you can't select any combination of inputs (analog, digital, video1, video2, composit2, composit3 or hdmi).


Bummer


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

That panasonic at Walmart looks to be a good deal but doesn't include an HD tuner. I believe it has a DVI input instead of HDMI however so that may solve the problem with upconverting DVD players, Specifically the Zenith DVB318.
The panasonic widescreen ct-30wc14 does have hdmi.


----------



## AranC23

I was wondering if anyone had an upsampling DVD player they've tried with the 32" set being discussed in this thread. My understanding is that some upsampling DVD players (like the much discussed DVB-318) don't let you adjust the letter/pillar boxing of the output.

This doesn't matter for 16:9 material, but the issue comes in with 4:3 material.


This isn't a problem if the TV in used allows you to make adjustments, but some displays lock into a widescreen mode when fed a 1080i signal and won't let you adjust it. I gather the Zenith C32V37 does let you adjust this.


My question is, does the 32" Sanyo in question let you unletterbox when watching in 1080i?


I hoped I haven't misused any terminology here, I don't own any HD equipment yet, or even a DVD player with component outputs so I'm a bit green.


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

*

My question is, does the 32" Sanyo in question let you unletterbox when watching in 1080i?
*
I have the 30" widescreen and it does not lock any content that I can see. In fact, 3:4 material was pillarboxed by default.


----------



## Talisin12

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*The panasonic widescreen ct-30wc14 does have hdmi.*
Well I guess I have no reason at all to return my sanyo then


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yes, the 32" does allow aspect ratio control in 1080i. As one user stated, that is the default for the set, so when fed the hi def signal, it was streched vertically. So if you have an upsampling dvd player, you could use if for both anamorphic widescreen and full screen movies.


Ryan


----------



## Talisin12

I finally got my zenith DVB318 to upconvert. Unfortunately, through component, I get the VERY annoying Green Vertical Line zipping back and forth. This only happens in 1080i upconversion however. Strangly enough, putting a 720p signal into the system and allowing the TV to upconvert seems to work fine. I don't have any XBOX games that can output 1080i but I have a feeling since this problem was previously reported it's probably in all the TV's.


I'd like to point out that it seems to only have this problem with the component inputs. I can't get the DVI - HDMI cable to work properly.

1080i via OTA DTV is awesome.


----------



## oryan_dunn

at our store, we have the sanyos running off the dish 6000 outputing 1080i and there are no picture anomolies. Thanks talisin for the long review.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Talisin12, I wanted to mention to you that, (in my opinion of course), using the cool color temperature setting is not a good solution for fixing red push. This introduces a large blue error in addition to the red error. Using that color temp seriously messes up the balance and presentation of all of your colors. It's a hard choice, I know, but unless the red is totally unacceptable I'd go with the warm setting since it will provide a much more NATURAL color for the entire spectrum (red not included). We obviously need to discover the service menu for this tv somehow.


----------



## Talisin12

Yes, I agree... I just calibrated with avia by setting to cool as I could not get the hue and saturation to match with the warm or normal setting. I currently have it set to normal however which pushes 10+ red. I'm used to more however so It's not that bad.


----------



## newRTVuser

Hey _dougmeister_


I don't know if I can really answer your questions the way you'd like because I'm not currently getting any HD channels. I haven't tried OTA yet, but I just have digital cable.


I'll throw something out on this question although it's not Replay related.
Quote:

_Originally posted by Dougmeister_
*2) I have "Limited basic" cable, so I don't need to buy an external antenna to get HD broadcasts, right? (Unless I really want the OTA stuff, but it should be the same via the cable company, right?)*
No it's not the same via the cable company. At least, it's not for me. There are more OTA HD channels available in my area (assuming that I could pick it up) than what's available via Time Warner. TW would basically give me CBS, NBC, UPN and PBS. They don't have a deal with FOX or ABC.


Wide Open West would give me even fewer channels than that (ABC and NBC I think)


And that's one reason I don't have HD cable right now.


----------



## planetside

Talis, welcome to the club  A couple things, though. The Xbox does not display in progressive format when playing DVDs. Unless there is some controller trick to activating this, I'm not sure how you're able to do it.


In regards to the vertical green bars (or similar visual distortion), try setting your Xbox to non-progressive format (480i), then loading up your favorite games. Do you see it then?


Finally, are you using the standard Xbox HiDefinition AV Pack, or a 3rd party version? I'm using the former. I tried sending an email to MS about the problem but they're tech support obviously did not read my carefully worded email, and responded with the WRONG answer.


Thanks!


Danny


----------



## vdorta

Sanyo HT32744 and HT30744 available now at Miami 87th Ave. Walmart. No HT27744 yet but the lady in charge told me it should be in next week.


----------



## SoundMeister

Did the woman in charge tell you by any chance how much is the 27 inch model ??

Cheers SM.


----------



## vdorta

No, I didn't ask her, but I intend to visit again this coming week. I'm also torn between the 27" and the 30" but I will certainly buy one of the Sanyos, my first HDTV.


Val


----------



## Ungatodiablo

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*I finally got my zenith DVB318 to upconvert. Unfortunately, through component, I get the VERY annoying Green Vertical Line zipping back and forth. This only happens in 1080i upconversion however. Strangly enough, putting a 720p signal into the system and allowing the TV to upconvert seems to work fine.


I'd like to point out that it seems to only have this problem with the component inputs. I can't get the DVI - HDMI cable to work properly.

1080i via OTA DTV is awesome.*
I just purchased the 30 inch widescreen (very nice for the money) and I'm now looking to purchase an upconverting DVD player, so I find the above a little worrisome.

Has anyone gotten a DVI to HDMI cable to work properly? I'm considering the Zenith DVB318, the Momitsu, or I may wait for the new Samsung 941. I'd be interested in any other opinions/experiences on these players with the Sanyos.


----------



## planetside

So far I've had luck with my DVI to HDMI cable, if you're asking whether the cable works at all. I have only used the cable to output the display on my PC to the television, however. In any event, I've successfully set the display to 720*480 and 1280*720. Other resolutions have not worked, but that could be an error on my part. Perhaps it's the cable, but I doubt it. So yes, I've gotten a DVI to HDMI cable to work properly.


Danny


----------



## Dem-Mue

I've been following this thread for a couple weeks now and I'm wondering whether I should buy the set now or wait for the new models that other companies are bring out, like the new Samsungs.


I'll be using it for DVDs, Video Games, and only some TV watching (4 hrs a week). I like the fact that the TV has a built in tuner and the price is awesome but is there a similar priced TV (27-32 in.) that will be better if I wait?


As you can tell I'm a NOOB about these things and this will be my first HDTV so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## En Sabur Nur

Do any of these new Sanyo televisions decode unencrypted QAM with their tuners?


----------



## vdorta

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dem-Mue_
*... I like the fact that the TV has a built in tuner and the price is awesome but is there a similar priced TV (27-32 in.) that will be better if I

wait?*
As with computers, you are the only one who can answer that typical question. Advances in technology almost guarantee that there will be "better" TV sets in the immediate future, but you have to balance this against your desire/need to have something now. I haven't purchased a TV in about 7 years, I need a smallish set for my bedroom, I want to be as future-proof as I can, don't want to pay a lot, my time is now and that's it.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by En Sabur Nur_
*Do any of these new Sanyo televisions decode unencrypted QAM with their tuners?*
Yeah these sanyos can decode unencrypted QAM.




I have looked in our computer system for the 27" model and we still don't have it in our system, so my search for a price on it turned up nothing.


Ryan


----------



## phenderson

OK, folks... I need some help here...

I was getting ready to but a plasma TV (Pany 42 inch).

I went into Walmart today... our super wally world...

Guess what I see...


32 inch HDTV's from

RCA (TruFlat 32inch )

Sanyo (the 32 inch and 30 inch widescreen)

Panasonic Tau 32 inch Flat Screen

30 inch Phillips HDTV


WHich of these is better... I am seriously thinking about the RCA...although Walmart just might have a sony up there pretty soon.


Anyone else's walmart have the 42 inch Ino Plasma and the 42 inch ($3999...does not seem like it is worth it) Sanyo Plasma screen's.


They also had 7 different LCD (26 inch RCA looked terrible, 23 inch Phillips) LCD TV's ranging from 26 inches to 15 inches).


Please give me some feedback...


----------



## SoundMeister

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Yeah these sanyos can decode unencrypted QAM.




I have looked in our computer system for the 27" model and we still don't have it in our system, so my search for a price on it turned up nothing.


Ryan*
For checking on the price for the 27" set, for us.

Cheers, SM


----------



## rufus101

I was just at my local Wal-Mart, and they too are receiving new HDTVs. I saw both the new 32" and 30" Sanyos (both $747), and was pretty impressed. However, I also noticed a new 30" (16:9) Panasonic, which looked even better, for $797. I was able to get a model number, but no specs on the TV. It was just after midnight when I stopped by, and there were no associates there to help me. Not sure if it too, like the Sanyo 30", has HDMI, or a built-in HD tuner. I'll try to stop by the store tomorrow afternoon and see if anyone can give me some more info on this set. I have to say, I was very impressed with this model. HD picture was fantastic. Here is the model number (assuming it was correctly posted) if anyone can help, or add any info. I've looked everywhere on the net, and can't seem to find any specs on this set. Anyway, thought I'd let everyone know about this.


----------



## rufus101

Opps.......here's the model number CT-30WC14


----------



## rufus101

Just called Wal-Mart.......They gave me a different model number of CT-30WX54. The girl I talked to said the tv had dvi with HDMI but did not have a built in tuner as far as she knew. Anyway, just thought I'd give an update.


----------



## Dougmeister

Quote:

_Originally posted by lgmayka_
*A good starting point is this comparator:

http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi 


It shows that when displaying 16:9 programs, a 32" 4:3 set displays just as much as a 29.4" 16:9 set would. In other words, the two set varieties are almost equivalent for 16:9 programs.


But for 4:3 programs, a 30" 16:9 set displays only as much as a 24.5" 4:3 set! This is pathetic! Whereas the 32" 4:3 set, if it has a Zoom capability to eliminate windowboxing, can naturally display the full 32" of picture.*
If this is true, why would anyone get the 30" widescreen other than the aesthetic look of the exterior?


----------



## Stereodude

I saw the 32" Sanyo at the local Wally's World. They put it up over the weekend. Of course the only had it tuning the crappy walmart SDTV feed. From what I saw I thought the TV looked pretty poor. The analog looked pretty bad. My buddy has the 32" Zenith and it seems to look better with analog (except for the faint diagonal lines that seem to appear on all black screens).


----------



## sixdoubleseven

Has anyone in New England purchased the TV and watched any Sox games in HD on NESN? How'd they look? I almost picked up the TV on Saturday, but my gf talked me out of it as we're saving for a new place, however, most of my TV time is spent watching sports and playing Socom II and I'd like to be able to pick up at lease half of the Sox games this year in HD. I'm currently watching a non-wega 27" Sony from 2000. Will I be amazed by the difference?


----------



## tropical6350

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*.............We obviously need to discover the service menu for this tv somehow. *
There is this button on the back labelled 'service'. Anybody pushed it yet??


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by rufus101_
*Opps.......here's the model number CT-30WC14*
Here is a thread about this tv:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=402356 

That Panasonic doesn't have a tuner and only has HDMI, not DVI (Although it accepts DVI if you have a DVI-HDMI cable).


As for the service menu, I posted a link earlier on how to enter it. Some people tried it, but said the menu was to cryptic to understand. On the back of the tv, the service port looks like a 3.5mm jack and not a button. It probably operatates similar to the jacks on external tuners in that if there are firmware updates, they would be applied through there.


Ryan


----------



## En Sabur Nur

Thanks, oryan_dunn for the info on the QAM integrated tuner. The 32 incher sounds like the right fit for me. Unfortunately, the Walmart here in suburban Philly doesn't have virtually any hdtv's in stock yet, so I cannot purchase anything yet. I can't wait to watch my local broadcasts in hd! Along with trying out the hdmi ports with my Momitsu V880 and Skyworth HVD 3050!


----------



## Dougmeister

Quote:

_Originally posted by DeathLok2001_
*are you saying that these Sanyos (Ht32744 & 30744) can display HDTV shows that are boardcast on analog cable?


(like monday nite football )*
Did anyone ever answer this question?


Doesn't make sense to be able to get a digital signal over an analog transmission, right?


----------



## oryan_dunn

If you cable company offers the stations in HD (unencrypted QAM) then this set can display it in HD. If you only have analog cable, then that is what you will get. So if you cable company has ABC and you are watching MNF, but you only have the analog station, then it will be in standard def. If you cable company passes along the HD feed in clear QAM, then this sanyo can receive that and display the HD.


Ryan


----------



## lgmayka

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dougmeister_
*If this is true, why would anyone get the 30" widescreen other than the aesthetic look of the exterior?*
_Good question!_ Some people might have physical space constraints (e.g., imposed by entertainment furniture).


Of course, the claim is that _eventually_, the price of a 30" 16:9 set will fall considerably below a 32" 4:3 set.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

If this is true, why would anyone get the 30" widescreen other than the aesthetic look of the exterior?
Isn't it obvious... widescreens are sexy!! lol


But the reason I chose my widescreen is that I don't watch that much 4:3 other than cable news and other stuff on cable. Most of my tv viewing is of DVD's and playing games. I have an ota tuner that I use for network programming, some of which is widescreen and more will be in the future.


----------



## tropical6350

Quote:

_Originally posted by tropical6350_
*There is this button on the back labelled 'service'. Anybody pushed it yet??*
This post refers to the Sanyo HT32744 not the Panasonic.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Please keep in mind that the tv walls feeding SD at Walmart all come from a SINGLE feed. They are run through about 3 or 4 4-way splitters and then re-boosted wherever one was inserted. Upconverted SD doesn't look good on ANYTHING when the signal has been split and and amplified over a dozen times. I am fighting with this on our display right now. The PQ took a big dip, and I can't trace back a coax line that has a better feed. I'm thinking of talking the store manager into trying to use an antenna to pull in our 1 local OTA HD channel if it's possible.


----------



## oryan_dunn

You'll want to mount the antenna in a skylight if you have one because otherwise, you won't get anything inside the metal building unless you are sitting underneath the transmitter.


----------



## Stereodude

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*Please keep in mind that the tv walls feeding SD at Walmart all come from a SINGLE feed. They are run through about 3 or 4 4-way splitters and then re-boosted wherever one was inserted. Upconverted SD doesn't look good on ANYTHING when the signal has been split and and amplified over a dozen times. I am fighting with this on our display right now. The PQ took a big dip, and I can't trace back a coax line that has a better feed. I'm thinking of talking the store manager into trying to use an antenna to pull in our 1 local OTA HD channel if it's possible. *
There are several LG HDTV tuner boxes with big "Do not sell signs" sitting on them in our local store. Of course the Sanyo has a built in tuner, but maybe they will be setting up an HDTV loop in the store.


----------



## Dougmeister

Ok, original quote was:

Quote:

It shows that when displaying 16:9 programs, a 32" 4:3 set displays just as much as a 29.4" 16:9 set would. In other words, the two set varieties are almost equivalent for 16:9 programs.


But for 4:3 programs, a 30" 16:9 set displays only as much as a 24.5" 4:3 set! This is pathetic! Whereas the 32" 4:3 set, if it has a Zoom capability to eliminate windowboxing, can naturally display the full 32" of picture.
But if the widescreen STRETCHES the picture to fill the entire screen, doesn't the original poster's argument go up in smoke????

Quote:

_Originally posted by lgmayka_
*Good question! Some people might have physical space constraints (e.g., imposed by entertainment furniture).


Of course, the claim is that eventually, the price of a 30" 16:9 set will fall considerably below a 32" 4:3 set.*
*lgmayka*, why would the prices drop on the 30" sets? Wouldn't the law of supply and demand predict that the 32" would drop more rapidly as more and more programming is widescreen?


Oh, and *oryan_dunn*, I agree... wide screens *are* sexy


----------



## lgmayka

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dougmeister_
*But if the widescreen STRETCHES the picture to fill the entire screen, doesn't the original poster's argument go up in smoke????

...

lgmayka, why would the prices drop on the 30" sets? Wouldn't the law of supply and demand predict that the 32" would drop more rapidly as more and more programming is widescreen?*
1) Stretching a picture, either horizontally or vertically, is essentially watching a program in a funhouse mirror. Typically, those who genuinely care about picture quality consider funhouse-mirroring (stretching) to be simply ridiculous and absolutely unacceptable. Anyone who actually doesn't mind funhouse-mirroring would naturally prefer the largest screen possible for the price regardless of aspect ratio; and today, that would be a 4:3 screen. In other words, anyone who doesn't mind funhouse mirrors should buy a 4:3 screen and just vertically stretch the 16:9 material.


Of course, if the program is actually broadcast at an incorrect aspect ratio, then the HDTV set may need to compensate. For example, ABC's Chicago affiliate broadcasts legacy 4:3 material, unchanged, at 720p. The resulting picture has a funhouse-mirror effect unless the viewer has a 4:3 set that can stretch vertically, or a 16:9 set that can pillarbox horizontally.


2) As a greater percentage of programming becomes 16:9, the hope is that HDTV manufacturers will focus their production on WS. WS would then enjoy greater economies of scale and might actually fall in price relative to 4:3 HDTVs.


----------



## wildwillie6

Quote:

_Originally posted by AranC23_
*I was wondering if anyone had an upsampling DVD player they've tried with the 32" set being discussed in this thread.*
Did I miss something, or were there some responses to this question? In particular, does anyone have actual experience trying it out with the Zenith DVB318?


Thanks,


willie


----------



## bartman30265

Hey all

After reading all the great info on this site. I just had to run out and get the 30" sanyo hdtv. My first hd set and I'm still learning. I just hooked up the analog cable and the digital cable via splitter so now i get all my regular analog and some digital. I get one local and 3 fox sports espn and a few others. When I was watching the french open on espn the info screen said 1080 there was another number in front of that but dont remember it. Does that mean Im getting espn in hd? Also anyone else having luck getting the digital cable to work. I ran the digital cable channel search again and it found a new channel the one local and it was showing a soap but alsl the info screen said it was in 1080. Thanks for any info


----------



## UncD2000

The HT27744 is now listed as "Canada Only" on the Sanyo website.


----------



## oryan_dunn

That really blows. Hopefully Sanyo will realize the market for such a tv and release here in the states. That also explains why it isn't in our system.


Ryan


----------



## todhoops

Just joined the forums due mostly to this thread.


I'm really looking at buying either the 32 or the 30ws, but I can't decide.


I watch alot of movies and about 5-7 hours of TV a week. I also play games on all the consoles. I will not be subscribing to digital cable for HD content, but I should be able to get some over the air channels.


Which one would you recomend I get? Or maybe.. what questions should I ask myself to help me make that decision?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## UncD2000

I was all ready to purchase the 27" for a bedroom as soon as they hit the stores. Hope they reconsider as I don't really have a 2nd choice at this point.


----------



## Stereodude

Quote:

_Originally posted by UncD2000_
*The HT27744 is now listed as "Canada Only" on the Sanyo website.*
Oddly, Canada doesn't really have HD broacasting yet.


----------



## tms1

Newbie - Please Help---


Quick question regarding the Sanyo 30" HT302744. I am looking to have an OTA antenna hooked up to provide HD local channels, but also hook up a Digital Cable box from Advanced Cable in Weston, FL which will provide me with ESPNHD, HDNet, and other cable channels. Can I have both connected to the TV? Will both still come in HDTV? How will it map the channels? Will I be able to look at both feeds using PAP?


Thanks for the help


Todd [email protected]


----------



## tropical6350

Quote:

_Originally posted by tms1_
*Newbie - Please Help---


Quick question regarding the Sanyo 30" HT302744. I am looking to have an OTA antenna hooked up to provide HD local channels, but also hook up a Digital Cable box from Advanced Cable in Weston, FL which will provide me with ESPNHD, HDNet, and other cable channels. Can I have both connected to the TV? Will both still come in HDTV? How will it map the channels? Will I be able to look at both feeds using PAP?


Thanks for the help


Todd [email protected] *
The OTA antenna will hook up to the TV via a coax cable to the digital tuner input. The digital cable box will need to have DVI out to the HDMI input on the TV so you will need at DVI to HDMI cable for HD. Otherwise the cable box may have component video out for HD output to the component video inputs on the back of the TV.


----------



## RandyWalters

Quote:

_Originally posted by todhoops_
*I'm really looking at buying either the 32 or the 30ws, but I can't decide.


I watch alot of movies and about 5-7 hours of TV a week. I also play games on all the consoles. I will not be subscribing to digital cable for HD content, but I should be able to get some over the air channels.


Which one would you recomend I get? Or maybe.. what questions should I ask myself to help me make that decision?
*
You should ask yourself how much 4.3 programming (SD) you'll be watching compared to widescreen 16.9 programming (DVD & HD) and which format is more important to you. Also, can you tolerate the small 4.3 pillarboxed area of a small 30" widescreen set which is about 24" or would you be able to tolarate using one of the stretch modes to fill the screen?


The 16.9 area of a 32" 4.3 TV is equal to a 29.4" widescreen so you're not losing much widescreen area on the 4.3 set, but gaining a lot of screen area for regular 4.3 viewing.


----------



## GRIFFIN1

I bought the widescreen Sanyo a couple of days ago. 4:3 full screen video is fine. You will have the black bars on the sides of the screen, but it still looks good. The problem is that when it's 4:3 letterboxed video, you will have black bars all the way around the image. The zoom feature will stretch the video out in the vertical direction, but it isn't stretched in the horizontal direction, so you never get rid of the bars on the side.


I haven't bothered to read the manual yet, so there might be a fix for this.


EDIT... Zooming works fine if I switch over to the Svideo input. The component inputs are the ones I was having trouble with.


----------



## hugabone

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*If you cable company offers the stations in HD (unencrypted QAM) then this set can display it in HD. If you only have analog cable, then that is what you will get. So if you cable company has ABC and you are watching MNF, but you only have the analog station, then it will be in standard def. If you cable company passes along the HD feed in clear QAM, then this sanyo can receive that and display the HD.


Ryan*
I was under the impression that this set doesnt display Qam. When comparing the Zenith to this set the Zenith was the only one that does Qam. Is this trues this set does Qam?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yes, page 17 of the manual.


----------



## sixdoubleseven

Does anyone have any pics of the back of either TV?


----------



## Stickee

Quote:

_Originally posted by Stereodude_
*Oddly, Canada doesn't really have HD broacasting yet.*
Not sure, how many stations you guys in the States get, but I'll be able to get 19 channels once I get my TV.

http://www.shoprogers.com/store/cabl...RPRSR8N62M6A86


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by sixdoubleseven_
*Does anyone have any pics of the back of either TV?*
page 6 of the manual


----------



## DDisney

Quote:

_Originally posted by bartman30265_
*Hey all

After reading all the great info on this site. I just had to run out and get the 30" sanyo hdtv. My first hd set and I'm still learning. I just hooked up the analog cable and the digital cable via splitter so now i get all my regular analog and some digital. I get one local and 3 fox sports espn and a few others. When I was watching the french open on espn the info screen said 1080 there was another number in front of that but dont remember it. Does that mean Im getting espn in hd? Also anyone else having luck getting the digital cable to work. I ran the digital cable channel search again and it found a new channel the one local and it was showing a soap but alsl the info screen said it was in 1080. Thanks for any info*
You are not likely getting ESPN HD without the cable company's HD set top box. Most non-local HD channels are encrypted so that even if you have a QAM capable set you cannot get the HD version of ESPN, HBO, etc. without the HD set top box. In fact, these stations are on a different channel than the non-HD version. For example, on the Comcast system here in Atlanta, ESPN is channel 46 and ESPN-HD is 846. Also, many cable companies are starting to encrypt the local HD stations that they carry as well, so the QAM capable tuner might not help with the cable feed but will work as an OTA tuner for local HD channels assuming that you have an antenna and have the necessary signal strength to receive those channels. HD is digital but digital ain't necessarily HD.


----------



## DDisney

Quote:

_Originally posted by RandyWalters_
*You should ask yourself how much 4.3 programming (SD) you'll be watching compared to widescreen 16.9 programming (DVD & HD) and which format is more important to you. Also, can you tolerate the small 4.3 pillarboxed area of a small 30" widescreen set which is about 24" or would you be able to tolarate using one of the stretch modes to fill the screen?


The 16.9 area of a 32" 4.3 TV is equal to a 29.4" widescreen so you're not losing much widescreen area on the 4.3 set, but gaining a lot of screen area for regular 4.3 viewing.*
Well, with the 30" widescreen, you don't have to tolerate the smaller 4:3 pillarboxed image if the 4:3 stretch modes are decent and you will get the full resolution and full screen with the 16:9 HD content. Another consideration is that many 4:3 sets lose some vertical resolution for HD signals in addition to having to put up with a letterbox HD image. Not sure about the Sanyo sets, but it might be a consideration. It really is a matter of preference and taste. You don't see too may 4:3 HD rear projection sets these days, but they often have a multitude of stretch modes to choose from for 4:3 broadcasts.


----------



## ardbell

go to http://www.sanyo.com/entertainment/t...?productID=904 


and on the right side of the page you will see a link for the instruction manual. It's a PDF document which you can download.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

I'm thinking about getting this TV, but I need to know the following:


Is the image degraded at all in 16:9 mode?


I'm hooking this to a receiver. Do I just need to hook up the optical output, or will I need to hook up the analog as well for analog channels?


What kind of overscan should I expect? My current TV (Philips 30PW850) has about 7.5%, which is a big part of why I'm getting rid of it. The lifebar on Gunvalkrie is off the bottom of the screen, for instance. I either need something significantly lower or a good way to adjust.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Hey ace, here are some links for correcting that overscan on the Philips:

http://www.***************.com/htsth...&o=186&fpart=1 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=366742 


Correcting overscan is not hard at all with this set. It works just like a pc monitor, but you need to write down the original values first, so that way if anything gets messed up, you can set it back to the defaults.


If you need any other help, just pm me.



Ryan


----------



## hobie_od

What are the stretch modes like on the 16:9 sets? Are the linear or non-linear?


TIA,


Jim


----------



## tropical6350

Quote:

_Originally posted by DDisney_
*..... Also, many cable companies are starting to encrypt the local HD stations that they carry as well, so the QAM capable tuner might not help with the cable feed .....*
I thought that the FCC rule was that the cable companies had to carry local HD channels unencrypted if they offered any HD at all.


----------



## AranC23

I saw the modelines for the 30" model, but has anyone tried getting HD output to the 32" model? I tried the other night and got a 720p mode to display, but it was oddly distorted and I never could get 1080i or a 540p mode to work. FYI, I have a Geforce4 Ti4200 running Linux.


If you don't have a XFree86 modeline for me, I'll take the powerstrip output and convert it.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## timmy1376

Quote:

_Originally posted by hugabone_
*I was under the impression that this set doesnt display Qam. When comparing the Zenith to this set the Zenith was the only one that does Qam. Is this trues this set does Qam?*
If you look at page 17 of the manual like he says, it does say it does unencrypted QAM, but it says (optional) right next to it. I wonder if some models do QAM and others don't?


It would be interesting to see if anyone that has bought one has tried QAM with it.


----------



## chasepark

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*If you cable company offers the stations in HD (unencrypted QAM) then this set can display it in HD. If you only have analog cable, then that is what you will get. So if you cable company has ABC and you are watching MNF, but you only have the analog station, then it will be in standard def. If you cable company passes along the HD feed in clear QAM, then this sanyo can receive that and display the HD.


Ryan*
Hey Ryan,


Thanks for all the info on this thread!


Forgive the following two questions but I'm almost clueless when it come to HDTV. (I just got rid of my 8 track player last month!  )


1. I have Comcast Digital cable now connected to a 7 year old Panasonic TV. If I go to this Sanyo 32" HDTV, are you saying that I will NOT have to get Comcast's set-top HD box - at extra cost - to receive the HD channels?


2. Two young guys at work were telling me last week that if a person goes to ANY true HDTV that the results are amazingly sharp with a HD signal.... but substantially substandard if you are watching any tradtional non-HD broadcast (which is the bulk of the programming on TV today). Is there any truth to that statement?


Thanks for any input on these two questions.


Chase


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

Hey Ryan,


Thanks for all the info on this thread!


Forgive the following two questions but I'm almost clueless when it come to HDTV. (I just got rid of my 8 track player last month! )


1. I have Comcast Digital cable now connected to a 7 year old Panasonic TV. If I go to this Sanyo 32" HDTV, are you saying that I will NOT have to get Comcast's set-top HD box - at extra cost - to receive the HD channels?


2. Two young guys at work were telling me last week that if a person goes to ANY true HDTV that the results are amazingly sharp with a HD signal.... but substantially substandard if you are watching any tradtional non-HD broadcast (which is the bulk of the programming on TV today). Is there any truth to that statement?


Thanks for any input on these two questions.


Chase


For #1, it depends on how the cable company in your area is doing it. Some put the locals on unencrypted qam, while others encypt and you need their box for it.


#2. That used to be true, but reports from other owners of this tv state that these sets are very good at displaying an analog signal.


Hey timmy, i believe that it is option in that you have the choice of using the digital tuner to tune in atsc ota hd channels, or you can optionally use the digital tuner to tune in qam cable channels. Since the digital tuner can only be used one way at a time, the manual states that it is optionaly up to the user how he decides to use it. In all likelyhood, Sanyo would have had different model numbers if some were lacking a certain feature.


Ryan


----------



## abrahavt

Are you saying that you have to choose between OTA or Cable HD reception? Can you switch between the two if you wanted to?


----------



## oryan_dunn

You can, but you'd have to rescan the channels. This tv, and most others as well as stb's, only maintain one database for digital channels. So if you have the ota channnles in memory, then switch to cable, you'd have to rescan for the qam cable channels.


----------



## bartman30265

I had posted earlier here that I was receiving some digi cable stations through splitting the one coax cable I was just receiving basic analog. Now some digi stations are saying that it is a scrambled signal. I guess tha cable company must read this forum. Oh well I guess its Voom for me baby. Gotta have my HD its addicting.


----------



## Stereodude

Quote:

_Originally posted by tropical6350_
*I thought that the FCC rule was that the cable companies had to carry local HD channels unencrypted if they offered any HD at all.*
I think the laws are a little vague. They are prohibitted from bitcropping the local feeds, but it's not 100% clear, from my understanding, that they can't encrypt it.


----------



## tuc

Quote:

_Originally posted by tropical6350_
*They were just installing one of the 32" Sanyos at my local Wal Mart (Berlin MD). There was only one other in stock and I got it on the spot. Looks great. Up conversion of 480i is very good. VHS tapes look very good. I have a Yagi in the attic and can receive 5 HD OTA. Cable is very good also. PBS-HD (1080i) has noticable lip synch problem. Some barrel distortion tho. There is a "service" button at the input panel. Perhaps this allow access to the service menu??*
Are there two coax inputs or something, or do you have to physically swap the coax input to switch between SD cable and OTA HD?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Here is a pic of the back panel.


----------



## tms1

I just got the HT30744 and it is great. I have noticed a sound delay/lag from the digital signal only when i hook it up to my receiver. I am getting the signal from an off air antenna. When I have analog (cable) attached the sound comes through RCA cables and is not delayed. Any ideas or suggestions on how I can get the sound to match up with the picture? Is this an off air singal problem or will I also have this when I get digital cable?


Thanks for the help.


Todd
[email protected]


----------



## Bagger

From my experience with the 32" version of this TV, the sound delay/lag problem seems to be confined to over-the-air antenna and s-video inputs (haven't tried RCA). I have never had a sound delay issue with my X-box (going through a receiver and through the TV speakers) hooked up to Component inputs. The sound delay doesn't seem to appear every time. One day it will be there, and then the next day it won't. Very odd.


On another note, does anyone notice some pretty severe blooming on this TV? If I'm watching HD content in a letterboxed window and a commercial comes on that is pillarboxed, if there is a very bright scene the whole picture shifts horizontally so that the edges are wavy and it distorts the whole picture. I've tried playing with the contrast and brightness some and can't seem to make a difference in the effect. It's annoying enough to make me wish I'd gone with the Zenith 32" when Best Buy had em for $809.


----------



## Dcurse

I picked up the sanyo 30in widescreen over the weekend and so far am very happy with the purchase. The HD channels I can pick up (NBC, CBS, FOX) through an antanea look great. The analog cable I have doesn't look any better but it doesn't look any worse either.


The only issue I've had so far is when using the dvd support on my xbox. I had tons of wavy lines throughtout both the xbox dashboard and the dvd movie when it played. Playing an xbox game looked great. I'm not sure what was causing the wavy lines and didn't have time to experiment with it. My normal dvd player worked without any problems. Any one else exprience a similar issue?


In the end, if the only thing I can't do is watch a dvd on my xbox, I'll be a very happy person.


----------



## Buubuu

Huh. So the 27" version is only going to be available in Canada? Well, I think they just lost a sale. I went to look at the place I'm moving into soon this weekend and the room I'm having as an office/game room is much smaller than I'd thought it was originally. Viewing distance will probably only be about the length of a queen sized bed plus a foot or two. So I think the 30" widescreen and the 32" 4:3 are just a bit too big for that small a space.


Guess I'll have to keep my eye out for other company's offerings with HDTV tuner included.


----------



## cdcooker

None of the Walmarts in my area have these new Sanyo on display. I would like to ask several questions here.


1. Where does the power cord attach on the TV? Back, side? The Zenith C32V37's attach on the front side panel, very awkward position.

2. I assume there is no AV input on the front or side on these two Sanyos!

3. Can I put a moderate size center speaker on top of the Sanyos?


Thanks


----------



## planetside

Dcurse,


I think I'm experiencing the same thing you're experiencing with this TV. Let's see if we can compare apples to apples:


1) Is your Xbox hooked up through Component Cable? (HiDefinition AV).


2) If YES on the above, are you using a 480P display at all through the Dashboard?


3) Do you only experience the wavey lines when in 480i mode? (e.g. watching a DVD or using an interlaced dashboard)? In case you didn't know, to activate the progressive scan dashboard, hold in the RIGHT and LEFT trigger buttons, and push down on both analog thumb sticks when turning on your Xbox. You should only do this if you're answering YES to #1.


3) What color are the wavey lines? Are they vertical or horizontal?


Thanks!


Danny


----------



## abrahavt

Why do you say that the 27" will only be available in Canada?


----------



## oryan_dunn

abrahavt, the sanyo website says its only available in canada.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Bagger: blooming is a direct by-product of overdriving your white level (contrast). Turning it down will eliminate the problem if you lose enough contrast. I can only assume that either you are used to having very high white levels, or that this issue could possibly be a result of the set's mediocre power supply that's been discussed already. FWIW, I have not noticed any blooming on the set I've worked with at any contrast level I personally consider to be reasonable. In fairness though, this has been under the influence of flourescent lighting which makes a difference.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by cdcooker_
*None of the Walmarts in my area have these new Sanyo on display. I would like to ask several questions here.


1. Where does the power cord attach on the TV? Back, side? The Zenith C32V37's attach on the front side panel, very awkward position.

2. I assume there is no AV input on the front or side on these two Sanyos!

3. Can I put a moderate size center speaker on top of the Sanyos?


Thanks*
Power cord routes out of the back near the jackpack from what I can remember last. There are no front or side inputs. The top of Sanyo tvs taper of at an angle very early towards the back. There isn't a big flat surface there. Weight isn't an issue, but for size it should be enough of a space to hold a small to medium sized center channel safely. It really all depends upon what you consider to be "moderate" in size. I have an Infinity Interlude IL36c, which I consider to be medium-large, but some people think my center is absolutely huge. I can say that I don't think it would sit atop the 32" Sanyo safely.


----------



## wildwillie6

Quote:

_Originally posted by tms1_
*I just got the HT30744 and it is great. I have noticed a sound delay/lag from the digital signal only when i hook it up to my receiver. I am getting the signal from an off air antenna. [email protected] *
Uh, did this ever get resolved? If the sound doesn't synchronize properly with the picture for over-the-air HDTV, that's a major problem for a TV, even if it is bargain priced with a good warranty.


willie


----------



## Dcurse

planetside,

_1) Is your Xbox hooked up through Component Cable? (HiDefinition AV)._


Yes it is hooked up with the HiDef pack and component cables

_2) If YES on the above, are you using a 480P display at all through the Dashboard?_


The dashboard is being displaed in 480i. I didn't realize you could change it to 480p, i will try this tonight.

_3) Do you only experience the wavey lines when in 480i mode? (e.g. watching a DVD or using an interlaced dashboard)? In case you didn't know, to activate the progressive scan dashboard, hold in the RIGHT and LEFT trigger buttons, and push down on both analog thumb sticks when turning on your Xbox. You should only do this if you're answering YES to #1._


Yes it from what I have tested I only saw the wavy lines in 480i (the dashboard and playing a DVD). The only games I have tried have been in 480p. I will try a game in 480i tonight to see if it has the wavy lines.

_3) What color are the wavey lines? Are they vertical or horizontal?_


The lines are vertical and green.


Is this similar to what you are seeing? I haven't played with the xbox (re watching all my dvd's in their new found glory) but I will be playing with it tonight. I'll check in with you tomorrow.

-Dcurse


----------



## UroMan

Just bought the Sanyo HT30744 and am having the sound sync problems occassionally also. I have noticed it both for OTA and Cable connections. I don't know about everyone else who purchased this set, but I' m kind of bothered by the concave edges of the screen in 4:3 mode and the fact that the picture is tilted to the right. Still haven't found a way to adjust any of this. Any suggestions?


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by UroMan_
*Just bought the Sanyo HT30744 and am having the sound sync problems occassionally also. I have noticed it both for OTA and Cable connections. I don't know about everyone else who purchased this set, but I' m kind of bothered by the concave edges of the screen in 4:3 mode and the fact that the picture is tilted to the right. Still haven't found a way to adjust any of this. Any suggestions?*
As for the sync problems...the only time I have really noticed it is during the hockey game on Sunday--during the intermission the commentators were lagging. I read on another forum that everyone was experiencing it--some type of production problem.


Occasionally when I put the sound out from OTA to my receiver, before I turn off the TV speakers, I notice a slight difference between the two sound outputs. However, when I turn the TV speakers off, the lag becomes imperceivable. I think there might be a slight lag when watching DVD's and outputting the sound to my receiver via the optical out, however, i haven't spent any time diagnosing whether it is an audio or video lag. My hunch is that it is a video lag (due to the decoding) and that the TV speakers have some type of built in delay to avoid the problem...however when output directly to a receiver there is no default compensation to avoid the lag. If this is true, i can just adjust my receiver to have a delay in the output...It really hasn't been a big enough issue to worry about though.


As for picture distortion...i haven't noticed any with the naked eye. I am kind of avoiding using any of the tuning disks for geometry because if I can't notice now, its not a problem! However, as soon as I know there is a problem (and I can't adjust it to avoid it) it will bug the living hell out of me.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Geometry and overscan problems do vary somewhat from unit to unit within the model. Some of the units may have worse geometry than others. I wish I could remember whether or not this unit has a tilt adjustment in the menu. I don't recall seeing one. That would alleviate that issue. The "barrel" distortion is just a fact of life with the majority of large tube tvs. The fact that we're scrutinizing every detail probably makes it more ovbious. My own tv slants/tilts a bit when showing widescreen material. There was no control in the SM for that particular geometry issue that I could find.


----------



## bartman30265

planetside,


Question about xbox? I have the 30" wide screen sanyo and I hooked up the xbox liked you said in earlier post and I'm able to see the dashboard in 480p now what a difference it made. Thanks for that info. I was wondering if you or someone might know if the dvd's play in 480p mode as well? Everytime I play a movie it plays in 480i only. I thought the xbox could play in progressive. Also I do not see any green lines with the xbox in any form. To me the picture looks incrediable.

thanks


----------



## GRIFFIN1

The xbox is limited to interlaced video because at the time of it's release, it didn't cost much more than a progressive scan DVD player, and Microsoft didn't want people to buy an xbox just to use it as a DVD player. Their profit is in selling games.


There are ways to make it progressive, but as far as I know, you will have to install a mod chip to get it to work.


I have done this to my xbox, but I'm not all the impressed with the video quality.


----------



## chasepark

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*I work at Wal-Mart and we just got in a new TV that, I believe, marks the begining of true mass market HDTV.


The set is a Sanyo 32" Flat Screen HDTV Model # HT32744


This thing sells for $747!!!!


This just made my job to sell HDTV to joe6pack a walk in the park. All you have to do is buy this tv and hook up an antenna and you get HDTV. Especially for the price, it is a steal. It is only 200 more than the analog flat screen 32", and this is HD with a digital tuner.


Ryan*
So, of the many of you who bought this Sanyo TV, are you pleased with it's overall performance? Any regrets?


Is it still regarded as the "best bang for the buck" in it's general category?


I need to pull the trigger on buying a new TV this coming week. My old TV just bit the dust this morning. I originally was thinking of spending $500 to $1000 on a plain-jane 4:3 32 to 36" HD ready TV..... before I stumbled on to this helpful & interesting thread.


Any input is appreciated. Thanks,


Chase


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by chasepark_
*So, of the many of you who bought this Sanyo TV, are you pleased with it's overall performance? Any regrets?


Is it still regarded as the "best bang for the buck" in it's general category?


I need to pull the trigger on buying a new TV this coming week. My old TV just bit the dust this morning. I originally was thinking of spending $500 to $1000 on a plain-jane 4:3 32 to 36" HD ready TV..... before I stumbled on to this helpful & interesting thread.


Any input is appreciated. Thanks,


Chase*
I have had this TV for over a month now, and I have no regrets. The price was right and I have had no issues. I am happy with the color and brightness. PQ is great from both a progressive dvd player and OTA 1080i and 720p upconverted sources, as well as Analog OTA. Geometry has been fine.


I haven't plugged in a game console, so i haven't had any of the issues with the 'green lines' that some others have experienced. (search this thread for details)


As far as best bang for the buck, I think the Zeinith c32v27 might have a few more features (as well as side inputs), if you can get it for 800 it might be worth the extra 50 bucks. Although check out this thread before you make your decision:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=c32v37 


I probably would have gotten the zeinith, but it didn't fit into my TV console (by about 1/2 an inch).


No regrets though.


----------



## vdorta

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*and I have had no issues.*
The biggest unresolved issue right now is a sound delay some owners have noticed. What about it?


Val


----------



## wildwillie6

Quote:

_Originally posted by vdorta_
*The biggest unresolved issue right now is a sound delay some owners have noticed. What about it?
*
. . . and while we're at it: When your sound is going to a receiver, can you correct the sound delay by setting the TV speakers to "off" in that menu? Or does that leave the problem unaffected?


willie


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by wildwillie6_
*. . . and while we're at it: When your sound is going to a receiver, can you correct the sound delay by setting the TV speakers to "off" in that menu? Or does that leave the problem unaffected?


willie*
I spent some time with it...outputing OTA DTV through my reciever...There is a bit of a delay between the TV and Reciver speakers. It is really hard to determine which is coming first...I am pretty sure that the reciever is delayed...the delay is so close, I don't notice a lag when I turn the TV speakers off.


So in answer to your question, I always turn the speaker off when i turn on my reciever for broadcast TV. I don't notice a lag when watching.


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by planetside_
*For anyone wanting details on PowerStrip settings for the Sanyo HT30744 (30"), here's what I use for 1280*720 resolution (just copy and paste into PowerStrip). The TV reports a 1280*720(60P) image, but it is actually interlaced:


PowerStrip timing parameters:

1280x720=1280,72,40,256,720,5,5,20,74160,2310


Generic timing details for 1280x720:

HFP=72 HSW=40 HBP=256 kHz=45 VFP=5 VSW=5 VBP=20 Hz=60


Linux modeline parameters:

"1280x720" 74.160 1280 1352 1392 1648 720 725 730 750 -hsync -vsync



And for 720*480(60P) in a true Progressive setting for the Sanyo HT30744:


PowerStrip timing parameters:

720x480=720,24,56,56,480,9,6,30,27000,7


Generic timing details for 720x480:

HFP=24 HSW=56 HBP=56 kHz=32 VFP=9 VSW=6 VBP=30 Hz=60


Linux modeline parameters:

"720x480" 27.000 720 744 800 856 480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync*
Ok.... ummm... I downloaded Powerstrip and installed it on my HTPC running Windows XP and and ATI Radeon 9000 All-In-Wonder video card. I've read all the posts mentioning Powerstrip and the Sanyo HT30744 30" widescreen. I plugged a Monster DVI-to-HDMI cable between the pc and the Sanyo. A now I haven't a _friggin clue_ where to paste *any* of the above numbers anywhere in Powerstrip. There are seperate screens for Options and Application, Display, Color and Performance Profiles. The Advanced Timing screen takes about a cagillion numbers and I can't see where you paste in any of this.


Some help for the truly challenged, please?


----------



## DrNomad

I think the BIGGEST unresolved issue is the fact that no one knows how to access the service menu, we are in desperate need of this. Can't even read the some of the words in the subtitles in my anime the overscan is so bad!!! HEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPP!!! :'( I'm thinking we have to buy some sort of device to plug into the back to access it, but really am not sure.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by DrNomad_
*I think the BIGGEST unresolved issue is the fact that no one knows how to access the service menu, we are in desperate need of this. Can't even read the some of the words in the subtitles in my anime the overscan is so bad!!! HEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPP!!! :'( I'm thinking we have to buy some sort of device to plug into the back to access it, but really am not sure.*
What that immediately tells me is that you are watching either self-burned DVDs/VCDs of fansubs or have unfortunately boughten bootlegs. Legitimate anime DVDs from U.S. distributers are professionally authored and their subtitles are well north of the bottom edge of the screen. The tv would have to be overscanning by 20% to clip them. NO tv will display fansubbed anime burns without any subtitle clipping unless it's overscan has been basically reduced to zero. I found this out when I experimented with burning my own VCD's of fansubs just to see how it looked/worked. With my current tv, which I've adjusted to 2.5% overscan, there is virtually no clipping of the subs. Virtually any tv you buy off the shelf that is tube-based, regardless of price or brand, is going to clip those subs at least a little bit. With the tv I had before my current one, the overscan was enough so that the subtitles weren't even there. My advice is to support your anime hobby by buying legitimate releases. 


Sanyos aren't "on the radar" really, so finding the service menu hack could take time. If the tv becomes popular then it'll happen sooner or later. I'd watch the Keioh HDTV website to see if they publish it. Unfortunately I cannot since their website doesn't load properly on my computer (for reason I've never figured out).


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by wildwillie6_
*. . . and while we're at it: When your sound is going to a receiver, can you correct the sound delay by setting the TV speakers to "off" in that menu? Or does that leave the problem unaffected?


willie*
The sound delay is the result of the time it takes the tv to perform the de-interlacing/upconversion process and or any other video processing. Also it might be stepping through any number of analog>digital and digital>analog conversions. These processes take a measurable amount of time to be performed by the chips that do them and when you have several of them being done it can result in a delay that's noticable to the human eyes and ears. The delay is in the VIDEO, and the video is what's being shown "late." Doing anything with your speakers won't help. New (and usually only higher priced) receivers and pro/pros feature an ability called a "global delay" or audio sync delay whichs allows the user to adjust and slow down the audio until it matches up again with the video. I don't know of any way to fix this issue outside of that feature. I DO know that this Sanyo is not the only tv on the market to have problems like this. Quite a number of HDTV's have lipsync delay problems. I *think* the Zenith is also one of them.


----------



## wildwillie6

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*I DO know that this Sanyo is not the only tv on the market to have problems like this. Quite a number of HDTV's have lipsync delay problems. I *think* the Zenith is also one of them.*
When a HDTV receiver (say, like the Zenith HDV420) is outputting audio and video signals, does it somehow solve the problem? Or does it put out unsynchronized audio (digital out) and video (component out)?


Since people who are interested in HDTV tend to be more discriminating about picture and sound quality, I'm a little surprised that I haven't seen more attention to this problem. Makes me wonder: (1) Was I just not paying attention, or (2) Does the problem usually solve itself somehow?


willie


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by wildwillie6_
*When a HDTV receiver (say, like the Zenith HDV420) is outputting audio and video signals, does it somehow solve the problem? Or does it put out unsynchronized audio (digital out) and video (component out)?


Since people who are interested in HDTV tend to be more discriminating about picture and sound quality, I'm a little surprised that I haven't seen more attention to this problem. Makes me wonder: (1) Was I just not paying attention, or (2) Does the problem usually solve itself somehow?


willie*
I think most of the more discerning type crowd usually have a higher end reciever that allows for the global delay that xcalibar has been talking about.


On a separate note, last week (about 4 times total), my TV has done a hard reset of itself...It will reset the channel memory (not a big deal, because it just rescans the same 5 OTA channels I had) and sometimes, but not always, resets the manual picture settings. A little irritating but the frequency has not been high enough to make me like the TV any less.


Also, it takes a good 5-10 seconds to power on, and show a picture. Again, not a big deal, but with a two year old that likes to turn off (and on) the TV, it is noticeable.


On a positive note handprints of a 2 year old wash off easily (trust me i do it almost every night). I couldn't imagine doing that off a rp or textured screen.


----------



## Sam S

I bought one of the 30" 16X9 models today at my local Wal-Mart.


After spending most of the afternoon re-wiring in the attic to get another antenna feed to the bedroom (where this TV is going), I finally have it up and running.


So far, so good. Yes there are some geometry and and convergence issues, but I can't be too picky for $747. One thing I do like is the ability to format 1080i 4:3 signals. Now I can watch high quality local digital channels with no fear of burn-in from black bars. I'll do more adjusments and testing over the next week or so. No lip sync problems with any of my local digital stations.


If you have any questions, fire away!


----------



## giantcycle

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sam Scamardo_
*I bought one of the 30" 16X9 models today at my local Wal-Mart.


If you have any questions, fire away!*
Have you noticed the delay problems (video-audio synch) mentioned by others posting in this thread?


Doug


----------



## DrNomad

ive seen it on a few channels at different times, but since its not on all at all times, It makes me think its just bad production.


----------



## DrNomad

ive seen it on a few channels at different times, but since its not on all at all times, It makes me think its just bad production.


----------



## Sam S

Quote:

_Originally posted by giantcycle_
*Have you noticed the delay problems (video-audio synch) mentioned by others posting in this thread?


Doug*
No, but I am only using the built in speakers for now.


Further calibrations reveal a few interesting things:


VSM needs to be OFF for best picture (duh), with sharpness set about 1/4 of the way up. Color and tint are fairly close, but there is red-push that I'm unable to eliminate. Contrast has to be about 1/4 of the way for accuracy. Overscan was about 5%, geometry is so-so, with a bend in the lower left corner.


This set appears to have 3:2 pulldown for 480i sources. I used a component feed from my Liteon LVD-2001 and got best results with 480i component. 480p/720p/1080i produced *horrible* ringing that was not present with my Panasonic XP50 in 480p. I'm gonna have to blame the LiteOn here. Funny, 1080i ringing from the LiteOn was not as pronounced on my big RPTV. No motion-adaptive deinterlacer here, but not surprising considering the price.


Now, we just need a service mode code and a way to figure out how to fix geometry and convergence, and we'll be in good shape!


----------



## newRTVuser

I've had this TV for a while and there ARE lip-sync issues. These are the details I've witnessed
It doesn't ALWAYS happen, but I am VERY attune to lip-sync issues and I notice it while others don't (I've spent a good amount of my life as a film/video editor and I'm anal retentive)
There are times that it's worse than others.
When it does happen, the amount of delay varies.
Sometimes it's worse on one channel than on another. I don't know why but it's true
When it happens, the sound comes BEFORE the picture (IOW, it's a picture delay)
When listening through my surround sound system, the minor lag introduced by my system pretty much makes up for the pre-audio (picture delay) issue that the TV has and it comes to be pretty much in sync, sometimes perfect (like tonight with the Sopranos)

*EDIT EDIT EDIT*

I forgot that somebody asked about the service menu. On my other new Sanyo (that I returned to get the 32" HDTV) the solution was to turn off the TV, unplug it, press and hold the "menu" button on the front of the TV, plug it back in and the service menu would pop up.


I got that 'tip' from some other forum where a tech said that that was how all Sanyos have worked in the past.


I haven't tried messing with the 32" HDTV, but there's no menu button on the front. However, you *could* try the unplug/plugin method while holding the menu button on the remote or something else like holding the power button on the front of the TV while you plug it in. (When I held the menu button on my other Sanyo, it acted as a "power" button when I plugged in the TV and it came on immediately, but in the Service Menu mode.)


----------



## oryan_dunn

I tried holding menu on the remote and plugging it in... no dice. I didn't think to hold down power or any of the other face buttons. I also noticed the picture delay on these tvs. In our setup, we have the dish 6000 ouputing 1080i and fed into a key digital component splitter and out to all the HD tvs. The two sanyos have a slight delay behind all the others. It is most obvious on camera changes and on the discovery hd demo, there are a few times where the picture flashes through clips very fast. Its then that it is very noticable as the sanyos are on the last picture while the others have moved on. I'd say the delay is something like a tenth of a second or so. I don't know for sure, but it isn't very far off. I tried turning the volume up on a sanyo and one other to see if the audio was also delayed, but I couldn't tell one way or the other.


FWIW, i've noticed audio delays in my home setup while watching hd. I have a philips 30pw850h and a samsung t151. It only pops up every once in a while and when it does, it isn't bad enough that it ruins the experience. eg, in the stanly cup game 6, it was only notiable when it cut to the anouncers in the booth. The audio in my case was ever so slightly behind. I don't know if it was in my setup, or if it was in fact at my local abc station or if it was in the broadcast itself. I highly doubt it is the actual broadcast as I suspect a pro working on it would notice something like that. But i doubt the geek at the local station would know or care about such a problem.


Ryan


----------



## tropical6350

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sam Scamardo_
*.....Now, we just need a service mode code and a way to figure out how to fix geometry and convergence, and we'll be in good shape!....*
There is a service button on the input panel of the 32744. Anyone know anything about this yet??


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*eg, in the stanly cup game 6, it was only notiable when it cut to the anouncers in the booth. The audio in my case was ever so slightly behind. I don't know if it was in my setup, or if it was in fact at my local abc station or if it was in the broadcast itself. I highly doubt it is the actual broadcast as I suspect a pro working on it would notice something like that. But i doubt the geek at the local station would know or care about such a problem.


Ryan*
The NHL finals was a broadcast problem--sounds like it is just 'some' stations that missed a memo. The funny thing is, it probably has 90% of the HD fans running around trying to figure out what's wrong with their setup. 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...nc#post3875011 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...nc#post3888157


----------



## Budget_HT

After working through a lip sync issue with a local broadcaster, their engineer told me that the problem was with an audio delay parameter that is sent with the PSIP data. This directs the receiver to delay the audio by the specified amount to compensate for delays for the video signal that occur in the transmission path from the source all the way to the customers' receivers.


Apparently the value for this parameter is set by the local station and can vary for different sources such as locally-originated programs versus network feeds.


I got the impression from the engineer that this audio delay parameter was not well understood by engineers and technicians until they had a reported problem and had to dig in to analyze and resolve problems with audio/video synchronization.


In our local problem, the station had set the audio delay parameter for a network-fed program to such a high value that it exceeded the working range of some models of HDTV receivers. At the time, I had an RCA DTC-100 and a Hughes E-86. In this scenario, the Hughes E-86 lost the audio while the RCA DTC-100 was still handling the audio just fine.


It looks like there can be several points where audio/video sync can go astray. I guess the open question for this thread would be whether the Sanyo HDTVs are handling the audio delay PSIP parameter correctly. Sorry I do not know more specifics about the parameter name in the PSIP world.


----------



## Evan Nash

I've been reading this forum for awhile, and decided to register because this TV is starting to worry me...


I phoned the Sanyo tech phone number and I spoke to a guy and asked him if he heard anything about sound delays.


He said he never heard anything about it...


10 minutes later he "realizes what I meant" and now knows there's an issue with people getting sound delays on HDTV channels with their antenna.


So I am just trying to get him to give me 100% honesty here because I am not shelling out $1130 here in Canada if I'm gonna bring it home and notice problems.


We need to figure this out people because if this is a major problem with this TV then I think I'll just skip it and look for something else, which is too bad because it's a nice price for a possibly awesome TV..


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*I've been reading this forum for awhile, and decided to register because this TV is starting to worry me...

I phoned the Sanyo tech phone number and I spoke to a guy and asked him if he heard anything about sound delays.

He said he never heard anything about it...

10 minutes later he "realizes what I meant" and now knows there's an issue with people getting sound delays on HDTV channels with their antenna.

So I am just trying to get him to give me 100% honesty here because I am not shelling out $1130 here in Canada if I'm gonna bring it home and notice problems.

We need to figure this out people because if this is a major problem with this TV then I think I'll just skip it and look for something else, which is too bad because it's a nice price for a possibly awesome TV..*
Based on all the owners who have contributed reviews to this forum, I don't think any of us consider the sync issue to be a deal breaker. For the following reasons:


This is an entry-level (low price low feature). It is probably not the TV for an A/V-phile who has a low tolerance for any sync issues.
I have never noticed a non-production related sync lag with this on an OTA broadcast program through the TV speakers nor a DVD through a receiver. There is a SLIGHT difference between the audio from the optical output through a receiver and the TV speakers...easily ignored by turning off the TV speakers.
The PQ is terrific on from both Analog and Digital signals.[/list=1]


----------



## giantcycle

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*I have never noticed a non-production related sync lag with this on an OTA broadcast program through the TV speakers nor a DVD through a receiver.*
(italics added above)


. . . which gives us hope that a separate set-top-box would work fine going in through component video (using this set as an HDTV monitor, ignoring the built-in tuner)?


Sounds a little silly, I know, but I already have an extra STB, open box from Circuit City -- and, could I find a 32" or 30" HDTV monitor for this kind of price? With this kind of 1-yr. warranty?


Doug


----------



## Evan Nash

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*Based on all the owners who have contributed reviews to this forum, I don't think any of us consider the sync issue to be a deal breaker. For the following reasons:


This is an entry-level (low price low feature). It is probably not the TV for an A/V-phile who has a low tolerance for any sync issues.
I have never noticed a non-production related sync lag with this on an OTA broadcast program through the TV speakers nor a DVD through a receiver. There is a SLIGHT difference between the audio from the optical output through a receiver and the TV speakers...easily ignored by turning off the TV speakers.
The PQ is terrific on from both Analog and Digital signals.[/list=1]
*


Well, I never use my TV volume. Ever.


I use my RCA reciever. So would that remove any possible problems?


----------



## tilt3daxis

Two things 


a) So the synch issue is only for OTA broadcasts? Not DVD's or games (my primary concern)?


b) How does the PQ hold up to the Zenith model that everyone's raving about? I saw the Zenith at a local BB and it looked _phenominal!_ But I would much rather purchase a widescreen set, so that's why I'm holding out


----------



## Sam S

I think there is still some confusion on the sync-delay.


I _do not_ have this hooked up to any amplfier, just using the built-in speakers. No delay on digital antenna channels what so ever.


As far as the PQ compared to the Zenith: Hard to say. I saw the Z at the store, but of course it was all set-up wrong. The Sanyo sets up/adjusts fairly well, a little too much red, but you may not notice if you don't have anything to compare to. I have a RPTV that has been ISF'd in the next room. I'm impressed the Sanyo has 3:2 pulldown, HDMI, and can stretch 1080i OTA signals. Plus, I'm a big fan of 16:9 sets. I still think it offers a lot for the price.


----------



## Evan Nash

Arg.


I want this TV...but I need a real answer on this issue....BAH!


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*Arg.


I want this TV...but I need a real answer on this issue....BAH!*
Buy it...Take it home...plug it in...


If you don't like it return it within 60 days.


I know its big and heavy and my require arranging transportation for it, but I am willing to bet you will NOT be disappointed once you get it home.


----------



## tilt3daxis

I went to my local Wal Mart today...


I went to see if they had the Sanyo(s) on display but no such luck  They had two boxes containing the 32" out on the shelf, but no display model. Damn.


They had the Panny out, though. Too bad the video signal was ridiculously low in quality. Imagine a poorly made VCD and you get the idea. Regardless, the unit as a whole looked kind of ugly...


----------



## Bongo100

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sam Scamardo_
*Plus, I'm a big fan of 16:9 sets.*
Sorry guys, I have not read through the entire thread. I apologize in advance for being lazy, but there are a lot of replies here.


Is this Sanyo a widescreen? I saw a Sanyo hi-def at Walmart the other day, but it appeared to be 4:3 aspect ratio. Seemed to have a pretty good picture (especially compared to the RCA next to it which seemed very soft), but is there a widescreen version available, and, if so, how do they compare price wise? Thanks for any info.


----------



## n2lak

I think they were both the same price - here in Uniondale, Long Island.


----------



## Bongo100

Quote:

_Originally posted by n2lak_
*I think they were both the same price - here in Uniondale, Long Island.*
Thanks n2lak. Is the widescreen a 30" vs. the 4:3 at 32"?


----------



## graystrickland

16:9 widescreen 30" HDTV model HT30744 is $747.00

4:3 conventional 32" HDTV model HT32744 is $747.00


----------



## Bongo100

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*16:9 widescreen 30" HDTV model HT30744 is $747.00

4:3 conventional 32" HDTV model HT32744 is $747.00*
Thanks graystrickland. Much appreciated. I asked this in another thread, but are direct view CRTs subject to burn-in (especially black bars) like the rear projectors are? If I remember correctly, I believe they are but am not certain. I believe it has to do with the phosphors burning inside the CRT, so I would guess it applies to both, but would like a more knowledgable opinion than my own.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*10 minutes later he "realizes what I meant" and now knows there's an issue with people getting sound delays on HDTV channels with their antenna.*
FWIW, my delays are not related to an antenna OR HDTV channels. I've got digital cable (non HD)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bongo100_
*are direct view CRTs subject to burn-in (especially black bars) like the rear projectors are?*
No. While it is possible to create burn in on a direct view CRT (check out an old Space Invaders game in an old arcade) , it's nowhere near what RPTVs are susceptable to.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by tropical6350_
*There is a service button on the input panel of the 32744. Anyone know anything about this yet??*
There's no button, it's a jack.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bongo100_
*Thanks graystrickland. Much appreciated. I asked this in another thread, but are direct view CRTs subject to burn-in (especially black bars) like the rear projectors are? If I remember correctly, I believe they are but am not certain. I believe it has to do with the phosphors burning inside the CRT, so I would guess it applies to both, but would like a more knowledgable opinion than my own.*
Anything that utilizes phosphors will experience burn-in. The tube burns in over the course of it's usage lifecycle. That's why old tvs have a hazy light grey look to them instead of being black. The burn-in is steady and even, and we all know that when you mix lots of colors together randomly you're gonna get grey.  New tube based tvs are ALMOST immune to burn-in of a single constant image, mostly because of improving technology. It's possible to burn-in an image on a directview, but you'd have to leave the same image on the set literally for months on end with no break on a modern tube tv. As long as your contrast (white) levels are set to a proper calibrated level you can basically consider a new tv immune to burn-in.


----------



## wildwillie6

*quote:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by tropical6350

There is a service button on the input panel of the 32744. Anyone know anything about this yet??

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


There's no button, it's a jack.*


I think you're looking for this, first post by a NEW MEMBER  :

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...o+service+menu 


"[text deleted.] Anyways I think I found the service menu access. I went and unplugged the TV and pushed the volume down key on the TV itself, not the remote. While holding the volume down button I plugged the TV and it came on. This TV takes a couple of seconds before you see anything on the screen, so make sure that keep that volume down button pressed until you see the service menu. I used the channel up/down key on the remote to navigate and the volume up/down on the remote to change the items. It has more than 150 parameters...


Hope that helps


Edgar"


Samaritano

New Member


Registered: Jul 2003

Location: Texas

Posts: 1


----------



## oryan_dunn

Someone also just replied to the thread at *************** with the same information:

talon_3 "Hold down the volume on the tv and plug it in. Continue holding for a few seconds and the service menu appears. Use the channel to scroll and volume to change. Access to around 150 items. I don't know what any of it means though, I hope some one can tell me how to get rid of the bow in the vertical and horizontal bars.


Good Luck


"

If it is like the other sanyos, the 150 items will have two or three letter abbreviations and hex values. I'll check at work today.


Ryan


----------



## Evan Nash

Ok guys.


We need to figure this out.


Why are people getting dubbing/sound problems/delays?


I am not buying this TV, lugging it to my house, unpacking, hooking it up, just to be disapointed, unhook, pack up, and send back to the store...


I did speak to the "supervisor" from Sanyo and he's said, as well as others who I've phoned there, that there has been no problems with sound delays with THIS SPECIFIC tv...


So I don't know what the heck to think anymore. Either they are lying punks, or something weird is going on.


----------



## Sam S

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Someone also just replied to the thread at *************** with the same information:

talon_3 "Hold down the volume on the tv and plug it in. Continue holding for a few seconds and the service menu appears. Use the channel to scroll and volume to change. Access to around 150 items. I don't know what any of it means though, I hope some one can tell me how to get rid of the bow in the vertical and horizontal bars.


Good Luck


"

If it is like the other sanyos, the 150 items will have two or three letter abbreviations and hex values. I'll check at work today.


Ryan*
FACT!


This does work! However, all the service menu parameters have very odd values that I did not recognize, although some appeared to be cuts and drives. I didn't change any values as this particular service menu is completely foreign to me and not intuitive at all.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Hopefully someone somewhere will figure this out. I did get a chance to try this at work, and it does access the service menu. I only recognized 4 of the settings, the vertical size and postion and horizontal size and position.


----------



## Sam S

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Hopefully someone somewhere will figure this out. I did get a chance to try this at work, and it does access the service menu. I only recognized 4 of the settings, the vertical size and postion and horizontal size and position.*
Can you post these parameters and the value range for adjustment? I'd like to get rid of some overscan if possible.


----------



## oryan_dunn

VS is vertical size and vpo i think is vertical position. the horizontal are named similar and should be in the HUGE list of parameters somewhere. Just remember to _write down_ the original values before you make any changes.


Ryan


----------



## Sam S

I'm still a little nervous to make any adjustments at this point. I'll let someone else be the guinea pig


----------



## Samaritano

Ryan. Can you please tell me whats the value on item 050. Is it 36 or 3C?


Thanks

Edgar


----------



## Evan Nash

Phone tech support and have them tell you what to do.


Its your money. You should be able to screw it up however you want. =p


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Samaritano_
*Ryan. Can you please tell me whats the value on item 050. Is it 36 or 3C?


Thanks

Edgar*
I'll check tomorrow for you. Which one do you have the 32 or 30 wide?


Ryan


----------



## Evan Nash

Should I worry about this "sound delay" SOME people are getting?


I really really REALLY want to get this TV and I should be able to get it in about 2 weeks.


=/


*boggle*


----------



## Sam S

No sound delay on my 30" set.


----------



## oryan_dunn

So far, it seems like the sound delay only happens when you are using the optical output on digital channels. When using the internal speakers, you will be fine. From what I can tell of our display models, it is acutally the video that is delayed like a split second. I assume the internal components delay the audio to match the video. The problem seems to be that the internal components that cause the video delay, do not delay the sound comming out of the optical port. Since some do and some don't hear this audio shift, it may just be the local stations broadcast. I know that I have experienced delays before, and it was becuase of the broadcast, and not my equipment.


----------



## Bagger

I have never used the optical output of my TV but have definitely experienced the video delay (sound lag). It has happened when watching HDTV over the air, and it has also happened with my satellite receiver plugged into my TV and using internal speakers. It has not been frequent enough to really get on my nerves though.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Hopefully someone somewhere will figure this out. I did get a chance to try this at work, and it does access the service menu. I only recognized 4 of the settings, the vertical size and postion and horizontal size and position.*
That's enough to fix the overscanning at least, which seems to be the biggest picture concern at the moment. Figuring out how to eliminate the red push will take more effort I imagine. I have to wonder if a service manual is available for this set yet. You don't have to be a tech to buy one if you go to the right places on the net. *wink wink*


----------



## Samaritano

Ryan.


----------



## Samaritano

Ryan.


----------



## Samaritano

Ryan.


I have the 30" model. Thanks a lot.


Edgar


----------



## Bongo100

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*Anything that utilizes phosphors will experience burn-in. The tube burns in over the course of it's usage lifecycle. That's why old tvs have a hazy light grey look to them instead of being black. The burn-in is steady and even, and we all know that when you mix lots of colors together randomly you're gonna get grey.  New tube based tvs are ALMOST immune to burn-in of a single constant image, mostly because of improving technology. It's possible to burn-in an image on a directview, but you'd have to leave the same image on the set literally for months on end with no break on a modern tube tv. As long as your contrast (white) levels are set to a proper calibrated level you can basically consider a new tv immune to burn-in.*
Thanks Xcalibur_255. Thanks also to newRTVuser. Your replies are appreciated.


----------



## Evan Nash

I should be getting this TV on the 18th...


*knock on wood*


----------



## DrNomad

Alright, since no one else has taken the initiative yet, I figured I'd give it a go. Here is a quick *and by no means complete* guide to tweaking your Sanyo HDTV.


There are well over a hundred different values as stated before. I went through and played with about 50+ of these, from various areas, and was able to get an idea of how they have it laid out.


VS(menu item #116) This controls the master vertical stretch for all input modes. I personally adjusted this from 52 down to 3C to eliminate the over-scan on the top and the bottom, it may be different for you.


VPS(menu item #117) This adjusts the master vertical position of the screen. I had to put mine from 70 to 87.


HS12(No item #) This controls the Main Horizontal stretch adjustment to eliminate horz. over-scan. I had to adjust mine from 84 to 70.


HPO (no #) I am told to be master horizontal position. Adjusts the horizontal position. Mine did not need adjustment.


ATI3HUS2B0F1A0F(menu item #127) This control MESSES EVERYTHING UP, will make your screen either really red or go pitch black if you change it. BE WARNED NO REASON TO MESS WITH THIS.

*Prefixes:* 4 - Component input #3. Anything thats has a 4 in front of it means it adjusts this input specifically.


D - Digital. Anything with a D in front of it means it adjusts just for digital cable or digital antenna input.


There are a few other of these for the other inputs, but it should not be hard to figure out which one controls the mode you are on, just by adjusting the brightness, or another easy to tell setting for each different prefix. * = D, 4, 3, 7, C or whatever the prefix is.


*RBK(#22F) adjusts the right side of the screen geo.

*HPO Adjusts the bottom right geo.


I was unable to figure out general geo controls, as this menu is very scatterd.


Some adjustments that you can do for specific inputs are listed in the menu around #160 and generally fallow the format of *P-XXX. These values are generally at 0 and so u can safely adjust them up to see if you like the change and back down. Also most are self explanatory. IE. *P-BRI, *P-CON, ect.


The MOST USEFUL one i found was *P-RYR. This adjusts the amount of RED. And is #192 for component 3. I changed it from 1000 to 1101 which greatly *reduced my redshift*. I don't have a way of measuring the redshift so i can't tell if its now completely gone, but you can reduce it all the way to 1111. Which makes it look very faint red, or 0000, which is a very strong red.


I hope this helped, if you find out more, more find a mistake I made, please feel free to use any of this information and republish it, or note it so I can make corrections. While I did find many other things, none of them were very helpful or worth mentioning.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*So far, it seems like the sound delay only happens when you are using the optical output on digital channels.*
Nope. I've not used the optical output at all and the delay is only obvious when I use the internal speakers (not when I use the TV's analog out to my surround sound amp, where I assume the slight audio-delay caused by my amp causes the picture and sound to become in sync).

*Quote:*

From what I can tell of our display models, it is acutally the video that is delayed like a split second.
Yup. That's what happens on mine.


----------



## Evan Nash

Quote:

_Originally posted by newRTVuser_

*Nope. I've not used the optical output at all and the delay is only obvious when I use the internal speakers (not when I use the TV's analog out to my surround sound amp, where I assume the slight audio-delay caused by my amp causes the picture and sound to become in sync).




Yup. That's what happens on mine.*
*
Always?


So I should skip this TV? =(*


----------



## Sam S

DrNomad,


Excellent job!!! I look forward to being able to explore around a bit with your post as a start position.


Thanks for the effort and detailed post.


Please let us know anything else you find out. Do you think there is a way to adjust convergence?


----------



## oryan_dunn

The value for 050 on our display 30" is 3D.


I was messing around in our menu today and figured out what some of the items did. I didn't have a pen handy to write any of it down, but next time I work, I'll see about jotting down some of the menu items.


Ryan


----------



## chasepark

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*Always?


So I should skip this TV? =(*
Hi guys,


I've been leaning towards this Sanyo 32" HDTV since I first read this original thread. But since I don't completely understand all of the lingo here, I don't know if some of you advanced folks are just being super-nit-picky about some of the features on this set and/or if they should matter to me. I'm not the ultimate TV expert. Just want to watch some clear, sharp decent picture quality. I am not expecting perfection for $747
*So, is the overall tone of this thread thumbs up or thumbs down on this TV?*


Also, a related decision problem: I just bought a Tivo Series 2 140 hour DVR last week. (I can still return it within the next three weeks) As usual, I didn't do enough research before I bought it. I now find out that it will not support HDTV. I'm told that I can do a splitter type deal where the cable HD signal could come thru the TV - but not recordable and I could switch the programs to the Tivo that I wanted to record (either HD or SD) which would record & play in SD only. Seems like a pain to me. Also, the Tivo makes more noise than I expected. Is this normal? Should I just return the Tivo and wait for the HDTV DVR's which are promised to be coming out in the next 6 to 12 months? If more HDTV DVR choices are available & prices come down, this Tivo deal could end up to be a $650 mistake for me.


Any thoughts and advice on my TV & Tivo dilemma are greatly appreciated!


Thanks...


----------



## n2lak

Just my opinion.......

I've followed this thread daily since it started.

I don't remember reading any thread that said any buyer returned the set.

I've been watching OTA HDTV broadcasts on my 27" 10 year old GE since Thanksgiving 2000 using a Dish 6000 receiver (STB). I never use the speakers on my TV but route the audio from the STB to my JVC audio receiver (RX-9010VBK).

I agree with explanations posted here and elsewhere about delay problems

relating to synchronization of audio with video. In my experience, those delays originate in places other than in the home user's equipment. I say this only because the problems existed temporarily (read days to months) but eventually are corrected, with out any change to my STB, TV or audio receiver.

HD transmission via OTA, satellite, or cable is experiencing problems occasionally. The hardware you and I want to buy for HD is also going through growing pains - and annual enhancements with new designs/technologies.

From my perspective (and only my perspective) The HDTV I will buy this year for $600 - $1000 (new or refurb) will not be perfect. BUT I will enjoy 11 OTA HD digital channels and 10 DISH HD channels with a picture that is guaranteed to surpass the quality I currently enjoy. I chose not to invest thousands of dollars in new technology - but rather wait for price points to come down. $750 is a reasonable investment IMHO. I would rather spend $300 but that won't happen for another 5 - 10 years. 4 years has seen alot of change in the HD world. I can't wait to see what the next 4 years will bring.

In sum, I read thumbs up from this thread - Thanks to all who have contributed.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by chasepark_
*So, is the overall tone of this thread thumbs up or thumbs down on this TV?*

Thanks... [/b]
I am just one person...and I have owned this TV for over a month now. I am by no means an audio/video-phile, but I am not a complete newbie either. I give this TV, a BIG thumbs up. Considering these factors:
Picture Quality--HD and SD sources both look tremendous
Price--Just what I wanted to Pay given the newness of the technology
mid range feature set (PaP, jack pack, 3/2 pulldown, etc)
Lack of problems
*

I don't notice any sync problem in 98% of the programming I watch. (Here is a breakdown of my viewership so far: 40% OTA HD, 50% prog. scan low end DVD player--through my receiver, 10% VCR)*


Take my opinion for what it's worth, but I have no reason for you to buy this or not buy it. However, I am still excited about my TV and want to spread the word.


And I totally agree with n2lak...I have not heard of anyone actually being bothered enough by any of the nitpicks to take this TV back. There is just nothing in the price range that is free of all problems.


----------



## TheChef72

Could someone take some more pictures -remote/backview/sideview/backpanel/topview etc

thanks


----------



## vdorta

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheChef72_
*Could someone take some more pictures*
Better browse the owner's manual (.pdf file) here .


----------



## vdorta

Does anyone still have the 32" Sanyo box handy to please post the box's dimensions? I can't find them anywhere and I want to know if our Toyota SUV cargo door opening is wide and tall enough to carry it.


Thanks


----------



## TheChef72

sorry, I should have said that I have read the manual and saw the drawings and I was looking for some real photos.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by vdorta_
*Does anyone still have the 32" Sanyo box handy to please post the box's dimensions? I can't find them anywhere and I want to know if our Toyota SUV cargo door opening is wide and tall enough to carry it.


Thanks*
Its big...it barely fit into the back of my '95 Isuzu Trooper...but I don't have the exact measurements handy...You should be able to call w-mart and get the exact dimensions...If not i can get the box down and reshape it and measure it...that would be a bit of a hassle though, so try calling first.


----------



## buzzly

I have a Honda CRV with 42" width x 38" (??) high cargo door opening. The Sanyo box won't fit by a great margin. I gave up and went home. I had never bother to write down the measurement (duh!!). SO if you have a small SUV, you can forget about it. The box is big.


----------



## Ungatodiablo

They can take the tv out of the box. I fit the 30 inch model of this tv into the front seat of a grand am.


----------



## Evan Nash

Dimensions of the box I dunno.


Luckily I can push the backsets down....pray it fits. LOL.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash RE: Pic delay_
*Always?*
No. I think I mentioned this before, but it's not always there, it's not always the same amount of delay and it's not noticed by most people who watch the TV.

Quote:

_Originally posted by chasepark_
*I'm not the ultimate TV expert. Just want to watch some clear, sharp decent picture quality. I am not expecting perfection for $747


So, is the overall tone of this thread thumbs up or thumbs down on this TV?*
I give it a thumbs up. I don't think that all the plusses of the TV for the price can be beat. If you want to spend $4k on a TV, then my guess is that you'll find a better one, but this tv looks and sounds really good to me.

Quote:

_Originally posted by vdorta_
*Does anyone still have the 32" Sanyo box handy to please post the box's dimensions? I can't find them anywhere and I want to know if our Toyota SUV cargo door opening is wide and tall enough to carry it.*
I've still got the box in my garage. I'll post later with the dimensions.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

Quote:

_Originally posted by DrNomad_

VCP4HCP(#126) Adjusts the horizontal position. Mine did not need adjustment.
Actually, the unnumbered HPO seems to be master horizontal position. I'm not sure what this does.


dimensions are roughly 27.5"x32"x39"


For some reason, the settings that brought the left edge of the picture even with the edge of the tube for component inputs and digital channels leave a large black space at the edge of the screen with analog channels. This is only the case with the left edge, top bottom and right are flush. Please let me know if anyone finds seperate settings for analog channels.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

THe right side of my screen is noticeably darker than the left. I didn't notice this before adjusting, but It may have been like this all along. Anyone have any idea how to fix this? I only adjusted the five known vales. I went back in and messed with them again and none seem to affect the problem. I unfortunately forgot to write-down the initial values for HSI2 and HPO, but I really doubt that's it. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Jet Champion

Has anyone looked at the view count of this post lately? For all you effete snobs out there it's readily apparent that Wal-Mart Direct-View Rules!!!


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

Also, when adjusting overscan, I noticed the TV seems to cut off roughly the top and right 2.5% of the picture itself.


Plus, I have very noticeable horizontal noise on 480p signal, but other signals seem fine.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by newRTVuser_
*I've still got the box in my garage. I'll post later with the dimensions.*
The box is 31.5" tall 39.25" wide and 27.5" deep



/\\ .................................. /\\
.|................................... /
.|................................. /

31.5"...


----------



## graystrickland

Planetside,


Please shed some light on getting Powerstrip to work with your Sanyo HT30744.


I read in one of your posts that you have a Radeon 8500 LE video card. I'm guessing (hoping) that my ATI Radeon All-In-Wonder 9000 Pro is at least as capable as your 8500.


I read in another of your posts that you've succeeded in getting your HTPC to drive your Sanyo HT30744 using Powerstrip and these settings:

PowerStrip timing parameters:

1280x720=1280,72,40,256,720,5,5,20,74160,2310


Generic timing details for 1280x720:

HFP=72 HSW=40 HBP=256 kHz=45 VFP=5 VSW=5 VBP=20 Hz=60


Linux modeline parameters:

"1280x720" 74.160 1280 1352 1392 1648 720 725 730 750 -hsync -vsync


And for 720*480(60P) in a true Progressive setting for the Sanyo HT30744:

PowerStrip timing parameters:

720x480=720,24,56,56,480,9,6,30,27000,7


Generic timing details for 720x480:

HFP=24 HSW=56 HBP=56 kHz=32 VFP=9 VSW=6 VBP=30 Hz=60


Linux modeline parameters:

"720x480" 27.000 720 744 800 856 480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync


I can't get anything to work on my system and it's driving me crazy. If we both have the same HDTV and we both have essentially the same card (Radeon 8500 and 9000), then why is it that you can get it to work and I can't? Any suggestions (or screenshots) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ace_of_Sevens_
*Also, when adjusting overscan, I noticed the TV seems to cut off roughly the top and right 2.5% of the picture itself.*
I forget which ones I was playing with, but some of the menu items adjusted the black matte that frames the picture. Adjusting this value, was like pulling the curtains out for a 2.35:1 movie at the theater. I'm sorry I can't remember, but your problems should be fixable.


Ryan


----------



## talon_3

Well I did something stupid and adjusted a setting in the menu and now I have lost picture from the component inputs... I know I was writing them down and then I just thought I would just make a couple of adjustments without writing them down.. (SLAP SELF REAL HARD!!)


Can someone post their settings for the following:


1.VF6CP4FDS2IS

2.D16D24D33T21I12I

3.HF61SW42SW2SL


I sort of have a picture now but it is faded and scrambled and these options got it back.. sort of... Man I have learned my lesson and will not touch anything if I can get the picture back for components..


I can always return it, but I had it looking good..


SLAP SELF AGAIN!!!


Thanks for the help guys.. I'll let you know after..


T


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

What numbers are these? I can look them up for you.


----------



## talon_3

Thanks...


1.VF6CP4FDS2IS - 052

2.D16D24D33T21I12I - 051

3.HF61SW42SW2SL - 050


Is there a reset that anyone knows of? I havent changed anything in the service menu but one of these and if I could just Reset the tv I would..


Thanks Ace for the help.. I have a feeling I will be returning it as I panicked and turned my TV off when things went black and I am really guesing that one of these was the one I changed. Does anyone want to email me all the default settings so I can compare???


Any ideas are accepted..



Thanks again for the help..


----------



## easychair

I'm considering the widscreen Sanyo for placement in a corner. With the set pushed as far into a corner as possible, can anyone tell me how far the front of the set is from the corner?


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by easychair_
*I'm considering the widscreen Sanyo for placement in a corner. With the set pushed as far into a corner as possible, can anyone tell me how far the front of the set is from the corner?*
Do you mean that if you set the unit in a corner, exactly 45 degrees to the main axis of the room, and as far back into the corner as possible, then measured out from the corner on the 45 deg. diagonal, how far from the corner would the front of the tv be?


----------



## vpolineni

oryandunn said:
Quote:

I did get a chance to mess with the Sanyos today, and they do infact accept a 720p signal. I don't know (and don't know how to tell) if it is upconverted to 1080i. FWIW, when I hit the info button, it will show the information for the incomming signal, either 720p or 1080i These are the only tv's out of the 8 or so HD sets that we have that even displayed the 720p signal being output from the Dish 6000. If anyone knows how to test if it is native 720p, let me know and I'll see what i can do.
Has anyone found out if this tv can display 720p or does it convert to 1080i like every other tv... if it can natively display 720p, that would be quite an achievement.


----------



## easychair

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*Do you mean that if you set the unit in a corner, exactly 45 degrees to the main axis of the room, and as far back into the corner as possible, then measured out from the corner on the 45 deg. diagonal, how far from the corner would the front of the tv be?*
yes, exactly gray.....the front of the set would make a 45 deg angle at each wall of the corner. The distance from the corner to the front of the screen is the distance I need.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*Has anyone looked at the view count of this post lately? For all you effete snobs out there it's readily apparent that Wal-Mart Direct-View Rules!!!*
I think we're pulling in a lot of new users who are considering this as their first HD set.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ace_of_Sevens_
*Also, when adjusting overscan, I noticed the TV seems to cut off roughly the top and right 2.5% of the picture itself.


Plus, I have very noticeable horizontal noise on 480p signal, but other signals seem fine.*
Is this when viewing with a DVD player? If so, then it's good to keep in mind that the players themselves crop picture sometimes. Mine crops about 2% on the bottom but not the top. Hometheaterhifi.com has info about how much pixel cropping some players have. If it's not on a DVD player, then I have no other useful input to provide!


----------



## graystrickland

See if this helps:

FTP Link to PDF diagram with dimensions


----------



## Evan Nash

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*I think we're pulling in a lot of new users who are considering this as their first HD set. *
You better believe it. =)


1 week and this sucker is mine. I just pray for no problems with it. =p


----------



## Evan Nash

Question,


New to HDTV but...this TV here...I would get my HDTV channels through digital cable. Would I still need to get an antenna for HDTV or just use the cable reciever?


Thanks...


----------



## tilt3daxis

Any updates on the green-line issue with the Xbox?


----------



## Evan Nash

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Any updates on the green-line issue with the Xbox? *
I think someone said there was a fix...scroll back a few pages.


If not...just call XBOX support. They can tell you.


Toll free too. I'm sure I'll have the same issue when I get mine sicne I use XBOX for my DVD player, so let me know if you find out please. =)


Thanks.


----------



## DrNomad

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*I forget which ones I was playing with, but some of the menu items adjusted the black matte that frames the picture. Adjusting this value, was like pulling the curtains out for a 2.35:1 movie at the theater. I'm sorry I can't remember, but your problems should be fixable.


Ryan*
Wow, if you or anyone else can figure these values out for me I would really be grateful. Here's the deal. I still have some of the left and right of my picture cut off (about 4% maybe) even with my horiz. streach adjusted to the limit. Here's the thing that makes me think what you are talking about will fix it. When I go into like FULL or zoom mode vrs normal (for 4:3 content from my divx player) it chops SIGNIFICANTLY less off. So it is these damn "curtains" that is getting me, not the edge of the screen at all. If no one else can get these values posted, I will run through all the options again. But i've already spent like 4 hrs on it and a few pages of writeing stuff down


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*I think someone said there was a fix...scroll back a few pages.


If not...just call XBOX support. They can tell you.


Toll free too. I'm sure I'll have the same issue when I get mine sicne I use XBOX for my DVD player, so let me know if you find out please. =)


Thanks.*
I'm not too concerned about the DVD's since I'll be picking up a different player soon enough...I just don't want my games to be tainted by that sort of distraction 


But I haven't read anything other than the initial discovery of the green line, so I guess that's good?


----------



## Sam S

Quote:

_Originally posted by vpolineni_
*oryandunn said:


Has anyone found out if this tv can display 720p or does it convert to 1080i like every other tv... if it can natively display 720p, that would be quite an achievement.*
These sets display *all* formats at the 1080i frequency.


----------



## vpolineni

thanks for the info sam.. i highly doubted that a crt tv can natively display 720p (other than monovision).. nevertheless, this tv looks like a great bargain..


----------



## graystrickland

Planetside has posted in this thread that he's getting 720p from his HTPC (with Radeon 8500 LE, Powerstrip and a DVI to HDMI cable). I however, can't get my HTPC TO talk to it, so I can't say.


----------



## UroMan

Just bought this TV and have small black vertical bars on Zoom 1 mode for 4:3 content with the lines slightly concaved. Anyone else have this, and if so can it be fixed by going into the serivce menu to stretch the screen out? Thanks.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I believe that those bars are supposed to be there. It is a half-in-half answer to having 4:3 content on a 16:9 screen (on my Philips, it's called "14:9 Zoom"). It zooms the picture slightly, but not all the way, so the bars will still be there, just not as big as in the normal mode. Zoom2 is a complete zoom where it fill the screen horizontally, and crops anything that doesn't fit. Full obviously streches the picture to fit.


I'm supprised that no one has commented on the lack of a non-linear strech on this set. That is one of the features that I use quite frequently on my Philips.


----------



## talon_3

Can someone post the defaults for these codes!!! It will just take a minute and I maybe able to get my component inputs to work..


They are in the SM at 50, 51, 52



1.VF6CP4FDS2IS - 052

2.D16D24D33T21I12I - 051

3.HF61SW42SW2SL - 050



Anyone that could help it would be much appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*Question,


New to HDTV but...this TV here...I would get my HDTV channels through digital cable. Would I still need to get an antenna for HDTV or just use the cable reciever?


Thanks...*
If you're all set up with digital cable then you would only need an antenna if you wanted to pull in any local OTA channels. There's no reason you can't do both, but keep in mind that the tv can only store one set of channel presets. It will need to scan for them again every time you switch between the OTA tuner and cable.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by DrNomad_
*i've already spent like 4 hrs on it and a few pages of writeing stuff down *
Somebody should be typing these things up.


There are at least three people in this thread who are playing with their Service Menu settings but it's all random touch and go. If we could get a chart (excel doc, html, whatever) then we could come up with a comprehensive list of these settings, including notes on what each setting does.


That way when somebody screws something up or wants to adjust something, they don't have to search this whole thread looking for answers.


My 2-cents


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by newRTVuser_
*Somebody should be typing these things up.


There are at least three people in this thread who are playing with their Service Menu settings but it's all random touch and go. If we could get a chart (excel doc, html, whatever) then we could come up with a comprehensive list of these settings, including notes on what each setting does.


That way when somebody screws something up or wants to adjust something, they don't have to search this whole thread looking for answers.


My 2-cents*
I second this notion  But I don't own the TV yet, so I can't do it


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*It will need to scan for them again every time you switch between the OTA tuner and cable.*


Thats only if he is not using a cable box from the cable company. Most likely, they will provide a cable box for digital cable, which you would hook to the component inputs, and then if you wanted an OTA antenna, that would hook to the digital tuner. If you did it this way, the tv would have the channel list from OTA, and the cable box would have the cable channel list.


If on the otherhand, you use the TV's built in digital tuner for digital cable, then xcalibur is correct that you'd have to rescan channels upon changing from ota to cable.


Ryan


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by newRTVuser_
*Somebody should be typing these things up.


There are at least three people in this thread who are playing with their Service Menu settings but it's all random touch and go. If we could get a chart (excel doc, html, whatever) then we could come up with a comprehensive list of these settings, including notes on what each setting does.


That way when somebody screws something up or wants to adjust something, they don't have to search this whole thread looking for answers.


My 2-cents*
Thats a great idea and I'd help get some of the defaults from our display. Since the TV's are all different, I'd suggest have the defaults from several different tvs listed so that there is several values from someone to try if they do mess something up and need to look here. I'd suggest having the following columns: long value such as VF6CP4FDS2IS, then the code below it 052, what it does, then several columns from different users and their default values. Just an idea.


Ryan


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Thats only if he is not using a cable box from the cable company. Most likely, they will provide a cable box for digital cable, which you would hook to the component inputs, and then if you wanted an OTA antenna, that would hook to the digital tuner. If you did it this way, the tv would have the channel list from OTA, and the cable box would have the cable channel list. Ryan*
One drawback to this approach is the STUPID way that the PAP (picture and picture) was designed. PAP on the Sanyo requires that one of the two inputs must always be the digital tuner. You can have digital plus the analog tuner or digital plus your Video1, Video2, Component2, Component3 or HDMI, but you can't select any combination which does not include the Digital tuner as 1 of 2 inputs.


I'm still pissed off by this limitation.


----------



## UroMan

I switch between OTA and cable frequently and it does not require a rescan of the channels. Just hit the tuner button to switch between the two.


----------



## UroMan

talon_3


Here are my original settings for the following


1.VF6CP4FDS2IS - 052 orig value is CC

2.D16D24D33T21I12I - 051 orig value is 03

3.HF61SW42SW2SL - 050 orig value is 3D


Hope this helps.


I scrolled through all of the SM options last night and played with most of them. I was mainly interested in fixing the geometry of the set, but I found a couple of items that look like it affected the brightness, red push, etc. Items 115 through 125 (with a few exceptions) and HSI2 and HPO are the items that all affect geometry. I wrote down all of my orig values and will make an excel chart or post it, whatever is more convenient to others. Let me know.


----------



## Evan Nash

I don't think any of us should be messing around with the service menu till we know EXACTLY what we are doing.


We don't want messed up TVs here... =op


----------



## Evan Nash

How to see the Xbox Dashboard on your high definition TV


With the latest update to the Xbox Dashboard available from Xbox Live, you can change the default display mode of the Xbox Dashboard from 480i to 480p. Connect your console to the component inputs of a 480p-capable TV using an Xbox High Definition AV Pack to view the Xbox Dashboard in high definition.


To get the latest Xbox Dashboard


Connect your Xbox to Xbox Live. When you do so, the latest version of Xbox Live, including the Xbox Dashboard is automatically downloaded. If you don't have an Xbox Live account, get one!

To set the Xbox Dashboard to 480p


Connect your Xbox console to the component inputs of a TV that supports 480p with an Xbox High Definition AV Pack.

Start the Xbox console without a disc in the tray to run the Xbox Dashboard.

Note If your Xbox console takes you to the Xbox Live area rather than the Xbox Dashboard main menu, press the B button on the Xbox controller twice to return to the Xbox Dashboard main menu.

From the main menu of the Xbox Dashboard, select Settings.

From the Settings menu, select Video.

From the Video menu, select 480p.

Select Yes to confirm that your TV supports 480p.

Pull and hold both the left and right triggers. While holding the triggers, click (press in) the left and right thumbsticks.

After a brief blank screen, the Xbox Dashboard will display in 480p.

If you want to return to 480i, repeat the controller combination in step 7, or switch your Xbox High Definition AV Pack with another type of AV pack.


Note The opening Xbox animation does not display in 480p, only 480i.


To reset the Xbox Dashboard to 480i


Start the Xbox console without a disc in the tray to run the Xbox Dashboard.

Note If your Xbox console takes you to the Xbox Live area rather than the Xbox Dashboard main menu, press the B button on the Xbox controller twice to return to the Xbox Dashboard main menu.

From the main menu of the Xbox Dashboard, select Settings.

From the Settings menu, select Video.

From the Video menu, select 480p.

Select No to indicate that your TV does not support 480p to reset your Xbox Dashboard to 480i.

If your screen appears blank or scrambled


If your Xbox Dashboard does not display correctly while in 480p, it might be difficult to see the menus to reset your display to 480i.


Connect your Xbox High Definition AV Packâ€™s green color-coded video output jack (the one marked with the letter Y) to the composite video input of your TV.

Note The composite input on a TV is normally color-coded with yellow.

Proceed to reset your display to 480i as described above.


Hope that helps anyone.


----------



## talon_3

UroMan Thanks that didn't help....


I guess it comes down to "I'll pay someone for a list of all the default codes.

They have to be before anyone has changed them..


I'LL PAY!!!!


Contact me at garvis69atyahoo....


----------



## UroMan

talon


What exactly is the problem with your picture? I fooled around with a couple of settings that I marked "DONT TOUCH" becuase it screwed up the picture badly or made the screen go black. They were 10F (default 94), 127 (default 70), and 040 (default 83). I did make a list of most things and can scan the sheets of paper that I wrote the settings on once I get my scanner up and running again. Let me know.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*I don't think any of us should be messing around with the service menu till we know EXACTLY what we are doing.*
But the thing is that people already *are* going through their service menus. It just doesn't make sense for each individual to do this in isolation, it'd be much more informative if we could combine all this poking around into a mutually-useful resource.


And hey, now _talon's_ even ready to pay! 


Unfortunately, I actually don't get much face-time with mine. It's in constant use by the rest of the household and I'm on my old RCA 20" in my office. But if I get a chance in the next week or so, I'll add my TVs settings to the list.


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by talon_3_
*UroMan Thanks that didn't help....


I guess it comes down to "I'll pay someone for a list of all the default codes.

They have to be before anyone has changed them..


I'LL PAY!!!!


Contact me at garvis69atyahoo....*
You don't have to pay... at least not me. Give me step by step instructions of how to reveal what you want and I'll setup my video camera and tape it all, then send it to you as an MPEG. (I know of no way to do screen shots any other way -- if you do, tell me). I have not modified anything in my unit. It's all the same as when I unpacked it.


Hmm.... I wonder if I can make the tv OUTPUT what it displays through the service menu. If I could, I could port it to my Replaytv and record it there, then make an MPEG. The quality would be much, much better.


----------



## DrNomad

All he would need is to be able to read the numbers, other than that qual wont matter. There is no way to get it to display to your replay TV (that i'm aware of). All you have to do is enter the service menu and then flip through the menu (about 150 values) with maybe 2 seconds inbetween each so he can pause it or whatever and write down the values. Maybe someone with free time could then post all these online? I can't do it as mine are already heavily modified.


----------



## Samaritano

Quote:

_

*Prefixes:* 4 - Component input #3. Anything thats has a 4 in front of it means it adjusts this input specifically.


D - Digital. Anything with a D in front of it means it adjusts just for digital cable or digital antenna input.


There are a few other of these for the other inputs, but it should not be hard to figure out which one controls the mode you are on, just by adjusting the brightness, or another easy to tell setting for each different prefix. * = D, 4, 3, 7, C or whatever the prefix is.


*RBK(#22F) adjusts the right side of the screen geo.

*HPO Adjusts the bottom right geo.


[/b]_
_
I think I found a couple of different prefixes. For example


Prefix =


4i = 480i

4p = 480p

7p = 720p

1i = 1080i (upper case I)

D = Digital Tuner ---> Edited... Thks DrNomad

RF = analog tuners?


I had a old interlaced DVD player connected to the Component 3 and the changes were made on the items with the prefix 4i. I replaced that DVD player with a Zenith DVB318, connected to the same comp3 and upconverting to 1080i and know my changes can be seen on the items with 1i prefix.


Hope that helps someone.


Edgar_


----------



## DrNomad

Hrmm these look good.. cept for the fact that D for me was my HDTV (via cable in my digi antana port) .. NOT HDMI.. My 4P was my Proscan DVD player via component 3, so I assumed it was that port, not a whole type of scan, but it looks like that may be the case.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Once we get the service menu charted and detailed, I'll update my first post to reflect our findings. I've been updating my first post as we go, putting the newest info up front. If there is anything anyone thinks should be up there, let me know and I'll add it.


Ryan


----------



## Diehardfan

Dont know if this was mentioned before as I didnt read all 27 pages of this thread but I saw both the 30" and the 32" Sanyos in a regular Walmart today, so they're not exclusively only in the supercenters anymore. Great news as the closet supercenter from Chicagoland is like 50 miles away. I apologize if this is old news.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Samaritano_
*I think I found a couple of different prefixes. For example


Prefix =


4i = 480i

4p = 480p

7p = 720p

1i = 1080i (upper case I)

D = HDMI

RF = digital/analog tuners?


I had a old interlaced DVD player connected to the Component 3 and the changes were made on the items with the prefix 4i. I replaced that DVD player with a Zenith DVB318, connected to the same comp3 and upconverting to 1080i and know my changes can be seen on the items with 1i prefix.


Hope that helps someone.


Edgar*
Is it possible that the D is for the Digital tuner and that adjustments for HDMI will fall under the different scan modes? Since the input from HDMI has to be a scan mode like 720p or 1080i, maybe those will adjust it for HDMI as well.


----------



## talon_3

Guys thanks for info.. My problem is no component input.

When you say prefix can you give an example and then maybe I can narrow it down.. Do you mean that somewhere in the code there is a 4P or 4i etc? IE: VLI4SLR??


UroMan I have no picture coming out of my Xbox on either component input. Just a black screen. That's whey I thought it was 50, 51, or 52 as that was really out of wack according to the defaults you told me, but it didn't make any difference. I wrote down about 20 settings and didn't really change much so I am baffled at what I changed?? I thought I was scrolling through the menu and was really changing the settings. ( I was watching the screen and hit the cahnnel instead of the volume. (Stupid me I didn't write all of them down first).


LET THIS BE A LESSON TO EVERYONE!!!


If you don't feel comfortable making changes wait till a guide is out!!


I am paying for it now not being able to use the compnent inputs..


Thanks to everyone who is working on figuring this out .


And if you can send an MPEG, post when your done and I will send you my personal e-mail. And I would be happy to pay someone to get my Xbox back!!!


P.O


----------



## pcdvdguy

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sam Scamardo_
*These [Sanyo HDTV] sets display all formats at the 1080i frequency.*
Sounds like the Zenith C32V37 has 1 more feature than these Sanyos, the ability to display 480p as 480p. (And I'd guess that the Zenith upconverts 480i to 480p.)


On the other hand, perhaps the Sanyo's "one scanrate only" CRT does a better job with 1080i than the Zenith?


----------



## Xcalibur_255

This doesn't sound like the friendliest SM ever made. Both the various scanning modes and the various inputs could all have their own set of values independent of each other in the SM. In my personal endeavors within the JVC SM I had to fix the same value to correct red push in no less than 12 times. Once each for the component and the non-component inputs. Once each for each picture preset (theater/standard/vivid). And also once each for the high and the low color temp setting within each of those picture presets for each input. Complexities.... complexities.....


----------



## Jet Champion

George Bush cut taxes and gave some people $600 refunds. There are now discount cards that seniors can purchase which help with the cost of prescription drugs. Only one last thing is left to do given the number of views of this thread--give everyone in the country a $599 voucher for a new TV at Wal-Mart--Bush would win in a landslide!!!


----------



## jcavaluzzi

Just my two cents worth of info. Don't go into the service menu if you don.t know what your doing !! You can get into deep po-po......... You can literally lock yourself out of a picture by intent or mistake. If you do try to " tweak" anything, *WRITE DOWN* what each adjustment is set at. Usually in hex. By the way, you can't adjust gray scale without instrumentation, so don't even try ! Anything in HDTV mode needs some kind of a signal generator...................

Avia or DVE only get you to 480p


----------



## Dom P

I just got the 32" model and so far I love it. I had a quick question. Since it does have the digital tuner build in, how can I watch tonights NBA playoff game in HD? Will it automatically detect the signal or do I have to switch something? Thanks.


BTW, XBOX looks great on it.


----------



## DDisney

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dom P_
*I just got the 32" model and so far I love it. I had a quick question. Since it does have the digital tuner build in, how can I watch tonights NBA playoff game in HD? Will it automatically detect the signal or do I have to switch something? Thanks.


BTW, XBOX looks great on it. *
Well, you need an antenna and need to switch to the input source for the tuner and find the channel number for your local ABC station, and of course that station needs to be passing the ABC HD signal. If you have the reception in your area and the antenna to receive it, you could be in for a nice game experience!


----------



## talon_3

Hey guys I went to my local wally world and fired up the service menu on their 32" and wrote down some of the settings I think were not right and bingo my xbox is coming through. I still don't seem to have the same color that I used to and as jcavaluzzi says don't mess with what you don't know!


I would still like to find out what the defaults are and compare to what I have, but at least I can play games and watch movies again.


Maybe another trip to the store and write some more numbers down...


I have a twitch when in progressive scan, or maybe a ripple that runs through like interferance has anyone else seen this??


P.O.


Talon


----------



## Dom P

Quote:

_Originally posted by DDisney_
*Well, you need an antenna and need to switch to the input source for the tuner and find the channel number for your local ABC station, and of course that station needs to be passing the ABC HD signal. If you have the reception in your area and the antenna to receive it, you could be in for a nice game experience!*
Actually my cable company is not scrambling it. I found the game on some insanely high channel. WOW!!!!


It turns out, I can get a ton of HD channels. Even watched the Cubs game in HD.


----------



## Sam S

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dom P_
*Actually my cable company is not scrambling it. I found the game on some insanely high channel. WOW!!!!


It turns out, I can get a ton of HD channels. Even watched the Cubs game in HD.*
I didn't think this set has a QAM-cable HD tuner??


Are you watching HD channels through the digital tuner/RF input or out of an HD-cable box?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yes this set does have a QAM tuner. Page 17 of the manual. Gonna add that to my first post.


----------



## Dom P

I don't have any external tuners. Just plugged in the cable to the digital input. This TV is amazing. The picture looks so good. If not for this thread I would have never found out about this TV. Thank you!


----------



## Sam S

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dom P_
*I don't have any external tuners. Just plugged in the cable to the digital input. This TV is amazing. The picture looks so good. If not for this thread I would have never found out about this TV. Thank you!*
So you were able to screw in the cable directly from the wall and pull in HD channels by doing a channel scan on the Sanyo? What channels did you get? Stations like 45-1 or similar?


----------



## tilt3daxis

Dom P -- Do you get the green line when playing the Xbox? =/


Oh, another question, are 720p/1080i games played in widescreen? Gaming is a *HUGE* priority for me. I won't be watching any HD broadcasts, etc. So which set should I go with for the best/largest picture? I don't want any black bars when gaming if I bought the 4:3...


----------



## Evan Nash

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Dom P -- Do you get the green line when playing the Xbox? =/


Oh, another question, are 720p/1080i games played in widescreen? Gaming is a *HUGE* priority for me. I won't be watching any HD broadcasts, etc. So which set should I go with for the best/largest picture? I don't want any black bars when gaming if I bought the 4:3...*
Go for the widescreen man.


I feel the same way as you. Trust me.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Dom P -- Do you get the green line when playing the Xbox? =/


Oh, another question, are 720p/1080i games played in widescreen? Gaming is a *HUGE* priority for me. I won't be watching any HD broadcasts, etc. So which set should I go with for the best/largest picture? I don't want any black bars when gaming if I bought the 4:3...*
The nice thing about these tv's is its up to you how you want it displayed, even in HD modes like 720p and 1080i. You have format control over all scan rates.


----------



## Dom P

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Dom P -- Do you get the green line when playing the Xbox? =/


Oh, another question, are 720p/1080i games played in widescreen? Gaming is a *HUGE* priority for me. I won't be watching any HD broadcasts, etc. So which set should I go with for the best/largest picture? I don't want any black bars when gaming if I bought the 4:3...*
It all depends on the game. For example:


True Crime: Streets of LA is a 720p game. The resolution it shows in is 1280x720 progressive. No bars.


Crash Nitro Cart is also a 720p game. The resolution it shows in is also 1280x720 progressive. But there are bars.


Soul Calibur II is also a 720p game. The resolution it shows in is also 1280x720 progressive. And this time the bars are vertical.


Looks like every HD game has it's own thing.


I don't have any green lines.


Zoom mode is not good for games, because unlike TV they don't take into consideration that you might want to view the pic in different resolution then intended. Like in the NBA game when watching in HD the logos are not at the edges cause when viewing in Zoom(full screen) you cut off the sides and now the logos are at the edges.


BTW, the game looked great in both widescreen and zoom.


----------



## Dom P

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sam Scamardo_
*So you were able to screw in the cable directly from the wall and pull in HD channels by doing a channel scan on the Sanyo? What channels did you get? Stations like 45-1 or similar?*
Yes, just did the digital scan. Got a good number of channels. Mostly major networks. I'm still contemplating if I want to get the silver sensor. Maybe I'll try it out to see if I get any significant channels. NBA finals were on ABC HD, which is 113-1. There is this one music channel that has like 60 subsets.


----------



## UroMan

Wow. Just plugged my cable line into the digital tuner and got several digital music channels, local stations, NBA season pass, ESPN HD, 2 HD movie channels and some porn channel. This TV is just plain awesome.


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dom P_
*It all depends on the game. For example:


True Crime: Streets of LA is a 720p game. The resolution it shows in is 1280x720 progressive. No bars.


Crash Nitro Cart is also a 720p game. The resolution it shows in is also 1280x720 progressive. But there are bars.


Soul Calibur II is also a 720p game. The resolution it shows in is also 1280x720 progressive. And this time the bars are vertical.


Looks like every HD game has it's own thing.


I don't have any green lines.*
Wow, that really sucks  But at least you don't have the green line issue


----------



## Evan Nash

HALO 2 will be amazing on this TV for sure.


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

I hooked in my cable and found zilch when scanning for digital channels. I hooked in a $30 OTA antenna and found some channels, but maddeningly, Fox doesn't broadcast and HD and I can't find the WB or PBS at all.


----------



## Evan Nash

So I would set my TV's remote to NORMAL then tell my DVD player that I have a 16:9 TV and it should all fit into the frame correct?


----------



## mjenders

Hello, I just purchased the 30" Sanyo after exhaustive reading of this forum and am overall quite impressed other than two issues  First, the tv makes a pretty loud noise for a moment when turned on, kind of an obnoxious buzz. Second, when using the Zenith DVB 318 in 1080i mode, there is a SMALL white bar in the upper left of the screen; this only happens with 1080i, the bar disappears in 480p and 720p modes. I was wondering if anyone else had these issues, I didnt remember seeing them mentioned previously.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sam Scamardo_
*These sets display all formats at the 1080i frequency.*
How do you know this? Is there a way to determine this, eg. on other TVs as well?


----------



## milacqua

I have D* and OTA antenna. The antenna allows for a few HD channels to be brought in but I have to use the rotor in various positions to receive all the HD channels.


First, where does the antenna hook-in to the set and where would the D* box go? Both are coax. I notice one input on the back of the TV set says "Digital". Is this where I want my antenna to go or where the D* goes? Also, would there be a hook-up change to this if I ever got a HD STB or HDTivo?


Second, will I have any problem with the channel scan and keeping stations in the tv memory with my antenna because I must do one scan to the East and one to the South to get all my HDs channels? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ungatodiablo

Quote:

_Originally posted by mjenders_
*Hello, I just purchased the 30" Sanyo after exhaustive reading of this forum and am overall quite impressed other than two issues  First, the tv makes a pretty loud noise for a moment when turned on, kind of an obnoxious buzz. Second, when using the Zenith DVB 318 in 1080i mode, there is a SMALL white bar in the upper left of the screen; this only happens with 1080i, the bar disappears in 480p and 720p modes. I was wondering if anyone else had these issues, I didnt remember seeing them mentioned previously.*
The buzzing definitely shouldn't be there. My set doesn't buzz and I don't recall anyone else citing a buzzing problem. And I'm pretty sure the white line may be a known DVB 318 issue. I believe it is mentioned in the DVB 318 FAQ thread over in the DVD section.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

The only white line I knew about was on the Zenith c32v37, when it was in 1080i via component video. You'd see a scrolling, vertical, very faint left to right. This is something else? I don't believe I have that in the FAQs for the DVD player...yet.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by mjenders_
*the tv makes a pretty loud noise for a moment when turned on, kind of an obnoxious buzz.*
Quote:

_Originally posted by Ungatodiablo_
*The buzzing definitely shouldn't be there. My set doesn't buzz and I don't recall anyone else citing a buzzing problem.*
I'm not sure if it's the same 'buzz' that _mjenders_ is talking about, but when I turn my 32" Sanyo on there is an electronic-springy *boinguzzzzzzzz* sound of the tube turning on, but it's not really a buzzzzzzzz sound and only lasts about a second.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by milacqua_
*I have D* and OTA antenna. The antenna allows for a few HD channels to be brought in but I have to use the rotor in various positions to receive all the HD channels.


First, where does the antenna hook-in to the set and where would the D* box go? Both are coax. I notice one input on the back of the TV set says "Digital". Is this where I want my antenna to go or where the D* goes? Also, would there be a hook-up change to this if I ever got a HD STB or HDTivo?


Second, will I have any problem with the channel scan and keeping stations in the tv memory with my antenna because I must do one scan to the East and one to the South to get all my HDs channels? Thanks in advance.*
Your antenna would go in the digital input, and your coax from the satalite would go to your Satalite box (you'll need a new box for HD content) and from the box to the TV you'd want component hookups.


Ryan


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by newRTVuser_
*I'm not sure if it's the same 'buzz' that mjenders is talking about, but when I turn my 32" Sanyo on there is an electronic-springy boinguzzzzzzzz sound of the tube turning on, but it's not really a buzzzzzzzz sound and only lasts about a second.*
Yep I have the same *boinguzzzzzzzz*, and it usually has a little crackling as it comes on too...usually a really short sound followed by a blank screen for a couple seconds and then the picture kinda 'snaps' on. (like a bowl of rice krispies  )


----------



## oryan_dunn

I think the "buzzzz" or "boinguzzzzz" when you turn the tv on is normal. Our display at our store does the same thing, as do many of our other TVs.


----------



## Chriš2

This TV has a QAM tuner, but does it have a cablecard slot? It is my understanding that cable companies will be offering cablecards to consumers starting July 1. This will allow TV's with QAM tuners to tune into premium (scrambled) channels without the need for a set-top box.


----------



## giantcycle

Quote:

_Originally posted by mjenders_
*. . . when using the Zenith DVB 318 in 1080i mode, there is a SMALL white bar in the upper left of the screen.*
Is this the kind of bar that could be made to disappear by adjusting the overscan? (That is, is the bar thin and horizontal, at the top of the screen? Or does it extend down into the main viewing area?)


[Of course, adjusting the overscan would mean getting into the dreaded service menu.  ]


Doug


----------



## mjenders

The "boinguzzzz" is "normal" i guess; I was just under the impression that it was a defect since it ONLY happens certain times. The white bar is very small, maybe 1 cm wide and VERY thin vertically. It is exactly in the corner of the picture, so adjusting the overscan COULD i suppose fix that, but Im reluctant to enter the hell that is the Sanyo service menu


----------



## mjenders

Just to verify, its a REALLY loud sound for about one second right after you hit the power. It sounds to me like an airhorn


----------



## Evan Nash

Quote:

_Originally posted by mjenders_
*Just to verify, its a REALLY loud sound for about one second right after you hit the power. It sounds to me like an airhorn *
Take it back. I would.


----------



## ivylotus

OK, I'm ready to buy. I've been thinking the Sanyo 30" 16:9 discussed here. Problem: I don't drive, and Wal-Mart doesn't deliver. Is there anyone else who makes a TV with a similar quality record, performance, and specs, with HDMI, in the same price range?


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*The nice thing about these tv's is its up to you how you want it displayed, even in HD modes like 720p and 1080i. You have format control over all scan rates.*
How so? I just bought one and I have no idea how to even see what you're running in...how do you see it?


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Your antenna would go in the digital input, and your coax from the satalite would go to your Satalite box (you'll need a new box for HD content) and from the box to the TV you'd want component hookups.


Ryan*
So if bought a cheap $30 indoor antenna, where would I plug it in? I bought one of those RCA Amplified Indoor Antennas and plugged into the non-digital connection and got nothing. I got a lot channels with snow and bad pictures...didn't see anything that resembled HD. Am I doing it wrong? Forgive me, but I am a total HD noob.


----------



## oryan_dunn

You got it in the wrong spot. If you plug it into the analog port, the antenna will pick up the analog stations in your area. If you put it on the digital input, it will pick up the digital stations in your area. As a general rule, the better your analog reception of the channel, the better your chances of getting the channel digitally. Since you say you have a lot of snow when the antenna is hooked into the analog, chances are good that you wont be able to pick up the digial channels in your area with that antenna. You can give it a shot and see if it finds anything. If not, then you'd have to move up to a better antenna, such as a Silver Sensor or a roof mount antenna.


----------



## oryan_dunn

You guys thank your luck stars that I like to type.



I have attached in the zip (avs wont allow an xls attachment) an excel chart with the hex code, name, description, and walmarts defaults for the setting. I haven't filled out the description field yet, thats your guy's job. Also, I have added columns for your defaults (put your username at the top with default after your name) and a column for your optimized settings if you mess with it and want to post (put your username at the top followed by optimized). After you edit it, reattach it as a zip file, and I'll update mine. I'll try to add each users settings and any desciptions that you come up with. I'll keep a master copy on the first post of this thread.


Edit: scratch that, I can't add a file to a post. I guess each user can download the latest and add what he wants and repost it.



Ryan


PS. Some of the names may be wrong as I have bad handwritting and couldn't make out some things. If you see a change in that column, note it in a visible way.

 

sanyo ht30744 sm.zip 12.6123046875k . file


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*You got it in the wrong spot. If you plug it into the analog port, the antenna will pick up the analog stations in your area. If you put it on the digital input, it will pick up the digital stations in your area. As a general rule, the better your analog reception of the channel, the better your chances of getting the channel digitally. Since you say you have a lot of snow when the antenna is hooked into the analog, chances are good that you wont be able to pick up the digial channels in your area with that antenna. You can give it a shot and see if it finds anything. If not, then you'd have to move up to a better antenna, such as a Silver Sensor or a roof mount antenna.*
Ok thanks...see, I told you I was a noob.


What is a Silver Sensor and where do I find one?


Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## oryan_dunn

A silver sensor is an indoor antenna that is very directional and is good if you have trouble getting a picture becuase of a weak signal. It also helps get rid of multipath in digital signals (seen as ghosting in analog) as well. You should be able to get one at walmart for 29 bucks or so, but here it is at Sears: Silver Sensor The one at walmart is marketed by Philips. The only downside to a Silver Sensor is that it is designed for UHF only, so if you have stations in VHF, it might work, but you may need rabbit ears for those.


----------



## chasepark

Hey Ryan & all the other experts in this thread,


Thanks to your help, I am ready to buy the Sanyo HDTV after following this informative thread for 2 weeks. I need help with my last decision, please.


I though that I was going to buy the 32" 4:3 Sanyo HDTV... but last night I was in my local Wal-Mart. A young sales associate in the TV dept. greeted me and started to give me his opinion on the size to buy. He seemed as knowledgeable and sharp as most of you folks.


He asked me why I wanted the 32" 4:3. I told him "I don't really know other than its bigger than the 30" Sanyo and it's the same price". (Yea, kind of a real dumb answer by me, I know) He strongly urged me to buy the 16:9 30" Sanyo. He said that 99% of the HD content that is available & will be available will be in the 16:9 format. Also, that it's perfectly suited to DVD movies.



I know that this thread resulted in many folks buying the Sanyos. I wonder which format was the majority seller? Only a guess, but it seemed like there was more 4:3 talk here.

*Can you please give me your opinion of the pros & cons of either of the 2 different sized TVs?*


Thanks for any input!


----------



## DDisney

Quote:

_Originally posted by chasepark_
*Hey Ryan & all the other experts in this thread,


Thanks to your help, I am ready to buy the Sanyo HDTV after following this informative thread for 2 weeks. I need help with my last decision, please.


I though that I was going to buy the 32" 4:3 Sanyo HDTV... but last night I was in my local Wal-Mart. A young sales associate in the TV dept. greeted me and started to give me his opinion on the size to buy. He seemed as knowledgeable and sharp as most of you folks.


He asked me why I wanted the 32" 4:3. I told him "I don't really know other than its bigger than the 30" Sanyo and it's the same price". (Yea, kind of a real dumb answer by me, I know) He strongly urged me to buy the 16:9 30" Sanyo. He said that 99% of the HD content that is available & will be available will be in the 16:9 format. Also, that it's perfectly suited to DVD movies.



I know that this thread resulted in many folks buying the Sanyos. I wonder which format was the majority seller? Only a guess, but it seemed like there was more 4:3 talk here.


Can you please give me your opinion of the pros & cons of either of the 2 different sized TVs?


Thanks for any input!*
This seems to be an issue discussed primarily with direct view sets. Why, because the larger RPTV sets are almost exclusively 16:9 these days and you hardly even see this question on those forums anymore.


There is a reason for that, which is that HD is widescreen. If your motivation for buying the set is primarily for the HD and DVD experience, you should strongly consider the 16:9 format. If you want to maximize the 4:3 viewing experience or you have gaming or other considerations where 16:9 is not your primary reason for the purchase, go with 4:3. In the end, it is what works best for your viewing habits. For anyone going to the expense of purchasing a direct view HDTV, I would recommend 16:9 but your reasoning may be different.


----------



## sixdoubleseven

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*A silver sensor is an indoor antenna that is very directional and is good if you have trouble getting a picture becuase of a weak signal. It also helps get rid of multipath in digital signals (seen as ghosting in analog) as well. You should be able to get one at walmart for 29 bucks or so, but here it is at Sears: Silver Sensor The one at walmart is marketed by Philips. The only downside to a Silver Sensor is that it is designed for UHF only, so if you have stations in VHF, it might work, but you may need rabbit ears for those.*


I have a question about the use of an indoor antenna on this and other HD-now TVs. I'm in a brick apartment building, first floor. My current TV is close to my patio door entrance, would I get better reception if I placed the antenna on the outdoor patio and ran the wire to the back of the TV? Does a longer wire cancel out any gains from placing an antenna outside?


----------



## ivylotus

How is the Philips offering in the 30" direct veiew HDTV arena? I'm trying to look at alternatives to the Sanyo, because as good as it looks, I don't drive and Wal-Mart won't deliver, so I have a big problem.


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by chasepark_
*Hey Ryan & all the other experts in this thread,


Thanks to your help, I am ready to buy the Sanyo HDTV after following this informative thread for 2 weeks. I need help with my last decision, please.


I though that I was going to buy the 32" 4:3 Sanyo HDTV... but last night I was in my local Wal-Mart. A young sales associate in the TV dept. greeted me and started to give me his opinion on the size to buy. He seemed as knowledgeable and sharp as most of you folks.


He asked me why I wanted the 32" 4:3. I told him "I don't really know other than its bigger than the 30" Sanyo and it's the same price". (Yea, kind of a real dumb answer by me, I know) He strongly urged me to buy the 16:9 30" Sanyo. He said that 99% of the HD content that is available & will be available will be in the 16:9 format. Also, that it's perfectly suited to DVD movies.



I know that this thread resulted in many folks buying the Sanyos. I wonder which format was the majority seller? Only a guess, but it seemed like there was more 4:3 talk here.


Can you please give me your opinion of the pros & cons of either of the 2 different sized TVs?


Thanks for any input!*
I, like you, followed this thread for quite awhile before making my decision. I wanted mine for 2 reasons mainly. First of all, I wanted the crisp, clear beauty of High Definition television. Secondly, I'm a gamer and I wanted something that I could play my Xbox, Gamecube, and PS2 on that would really show off the beauty of the newer games using HD.


I would say that I will probably play more games on my tv than I will anything else, but if you plan to spending any serious time playing games, you should stay away from the widescreen unit. While there are a few games that play in widescreen, I was told by several HD experts to avoid the 16:9 unit at all costs if you're a gamer. So I think it really boils down to how you will use it. If you're not going to play any games on it, I would by the widescreen in a minute. I had a tough time making my decision, but in the end, the gamer in me won out and I bought the 4:3 unit. Had it not been for this thread I wouldn't have bought either of them, but I followed this thread for about a week and made my decision and I'm tickled to death with it.


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mr. Old School_
*I, like you, followed this thread for quite awhile before making my decision. I wanted mine for 2 reasons mainly. First of all, I wanted the crisp, clear beauty of High Definition television. Secondly, I'm a gamer and I wanted something that I could play my Xbox, Gamecube, and PS2 on that would really show off the beauty of the newer games using HD.


I would say that I will probably play more games on my tv than I will anything else, but if you plan to spending any serious time playing games, you should stay away from the widescreen unit. While there are a few games that play in widescreen, I was told by several HD experts to avoid the 16:9 unit at all costs if you're a gamer. So I think it really boils down to how you will use it. If you're not going to play any games on it, I would by the widescreen in a minute. I had a tough time making my decision, but in the end, the gamer in me won out and I bought the 4:3 unit. Had it not been for this thread I wouldn't have bought either of them, but I followed this thread for about a week and made my decision and I'm tickled to death with it.*
omg, are you kidding me?  I'm a gamer..and I was going to go with the widescreen set because I figured that most next-gen games will be in HD, and I don't really want the 'black bars' when I'm gaming. But you're saying that the 4:3 will be better? I am so confused


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by sixdoubleseven_
*I have a question about the use of an indoor antenna on this and other HD-now TVs. I'm in a brick apartment building, first floor. My current TV is close to my patio door entrance, would I get better reception if I placed the antenna on the outdoor patio and ran the wire to the back of the TV? Does a longer wire cancel out any gains from placing an antenna outside?*
You'd just have to try it and see. The front wall of my house is brick and my room is right in front. I've got my antenna up high in my room, pointing through the brick wall. I tried moving it outside and running a line back in. I put the antenna on my roof and several different places outside. I received much better reception inside where it originally was. Your best bet is to just try it and see.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mr. Old School_
*I, like you, followed this thread for quite awhile before making my decision. I wanted mine for 2 reasons mainly. First of all, I wanted the crisp, clear beauty of High Definition television. Secondly, I'm a gamer and I wanted something that I could play my Xbox, Gamecube, and PS2 on that would really show off the beauty of the newer games using HD.


I would say that I will probably play more games on my tv than I will anything else, but if you plan to spending any serious time playing games, you should stay away from the widescreen unit. While there are a few games that play in widescreen, I was told by several HD experts to avoid the 16:9 unit at all costs if you're a gamer. So I think it really boils down to how you will use it. If you're not going to play any games on it, I would by the widescreen in a minute. I had a tough time making my decision, but in the end, the gamer in me won out and I bought the 4:3 unit. Had it not been for this thread I wouldn't have bought either of them, but I followed this thread for about a week and made my decision and I'm tickled to death with it.*
The reason that the "expert" most likely guided you away from the 16:9 set is that there are many games that support 480p but not widescreen. This presented a problem for sets like my Philips that locks into widescreen mode with 480p material. Those games will be streched. As tilt3daxis said, many many new games are going widescreen. Since this set has format control over all scan rates, it is a moot point because you can pull in a 480p signal so it isn't streched. Like always, its up to you, but don't let that "expert" fool you.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by ivylotus_
*How is the Philips offering in the 30" direct veiew HDTV arena? I'm trying to look at alternatives to the Sanyo, because as good as it looks, I don't drive and Wal-Mart won't deliver, so I have a big problem.*
Their new set address some of the problems that my set has, the 30PW850H. The new one, 30PW8402, has format control in 480p as well as an HDMI input. It is around 8-9 hundred, I think. Search the avsforum for this model and see what you come up with.


Ryan


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*omg, are you kidding me?  I'm a gamer..and I was going to go with the widescreen set because I figured that most next-gen games will be in HD, and I don't really want the 'black bars' when I'm gaming. But you're saying that the 4:3 will be better? I am so confused *
Well, I was all set to get the widescreen and a few very knowledgable people that I know (ok, I won't call them experts) discouraged me from going widescreen. Mainly because of so many games that don't support it, the stretching, or their game being squished into the screen.


Now if this tv allows you to change that as oryan_dunn says then the point is moot. Go with a widescreen if that suits your taste. This is a quote from a post in another forum:



Quote:

IMO I would never again buy a widescreen TV for playing video games. Widescreens are excellent for hometheaters and watching DVD movies. I quickly became frustrated when a game was not made for a widescreen TV (16:9) and there are many games not made for widescreens. I went out and bought another big screen that was 4:3 just for games and I now use my 65" widescreen for movies. It just freaks me out seeing squished players in sports games. Racing games look fuked stretched as does most none 16:9 games. I just bought this TV http://www.samsungusa.com/cgi-bin/na...298HFX%252fXAA last month for my smaller game room, it was a closeout at RC Wiley...you might still find one. Just stay away from widescreens for gaming IMO.
Again, I don't know what you can do with the Sanyo widescreen to remedy this, I hope oryan_dunn will elaborate on how the Sanyo will let you control this so all of your games, even the ones not in 16:9 will look normal.


oryan has been very helpful in this thread regarding the two Sanyos so if he can explain this for me, I may take my 4:3 set back and get the widescreen.


----------



## oryan_dunn

For the games to look right, you'd have to put the tv in 4:3 mode, which would keep the AR (aspect ratio) of the game, but you would have bars on the sides of the picture. Since the TV and game have different AR's, there are two ways to get it to fit, one is to strech the game horizontally, or add black bars to the sides. Most games that support 480p don't have widescreen, so it is important that the tv be able to add the black bars on progressive content.


On these tv's you use the pix shape button to change the AR of the tv


Ryan


----------



## Evan Nash

You guys seem to forget that most games coming OUT soon will be in WS.


They will either be WS or have WS options.


So go WS and save yourself the trouble. I am.


----------



## ivylotus

Well...I tried. Wal-Mart doesn't want my money. I went to my nearest store, in Niles, IL. Took forever to get any assistance. Took longer to find someone who could answer a question. Took 20 minutes to check stock. No delivery is available. Tried to get it over the web, but it's not available that way. Nothing against any of the Wal-Mart staff here, but I'm calling Sanyo tomorrow and telling them that I am not buying from them any more unless I can avoid Wal-Mart. I can only imagine what I would have to go through if I had a problem.


----------



## Evan Nash

Noob question here....


Shielded speakers mean its OK for them to be near a TV right?


I don't wanna wreck my new TV... =p


----------



## Dom P

Quote:

_Originally posted by ivylotus_
*Well...I tried. Wal-Mart doesn't want my money. I went to my nearest store, in Niles, IL. Took forever to get any assistance. Took longer to find someone who could answer a question. Took 20 minutes to check stock. No delivery is available. Tried to get it over the web, but it's not available that way. Nothing against any of the Wal-Mart staff here, but I'm calling Sanyo tomorrow and telling them that I am not buying from them any more unless I can avoid Wal-Mart. I can only imagine what I would have to go through if I had a problem.*


I went to one in Bloomingdale and they were out of stock, but were nice enough to call the nearby ones and found 2 in Streamwood. They get trucks everyday so keep calling the ones around you daily. It's worth it man.


----------



## ivylotus

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dom P_
*I went to one in Bloomingdale and they were out of stock, but were nice enough to call the nearby ones and found 2 in Streamwood. They get trucks everyday so keep calling the ones around you daily. It's worth it man.*
I really appreciate the advice, but I don't drive. I know where one is in stock, but the service in that location is awful. Besides, Wal-Mart won't deliver, even for a charge. I'd have to rent a car or truck *and* find someone who could carry it up 3 flights of stairs with me, since a TV that size ain't going up in my arms (and I'm 6'1", 210 and in good shape).


I'm leaning toward getting the newish Sony at Circuit City, since they deliver for free. It frustrates me that I can't get the Sanyo anyplace else, Wal-Mart doesn't sell it through their web site, and I'm stuck having to rent a car and pay a buddy or just buy another brand. So it goes.


----------



## tommyc_295

I live less than an hour away from a Sanyo factory. I need to check with someone that works there about getting one of them babies for my spare room!!!


TC


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by Talisin12_
*I finally got my zenith DVB318 to upconvert. Unfortunately, through component, I get the VERY annoying Green Vertical Line zipping back and forth. This only happens in 1080i upconversion however. Strangly enough, putting a 720p signal into the system and allowing the TV to upconvert seems to work fine. I don't have any XBOX games that can output 1080i but I have a feeling since this problem was previously reported it's probably in all the TV's.


I'd like to point out that it seems to only have this problem with the component inputs. I can't get the DVI - HDMI cable to work properly.

1080i via OTA DTV is awesome.*
How do you get a 720p signal to upconvert? With my Xbox, I went in and turned all 3 hd modes on. Then I put in MVP Baseball 2004 which is 720p. When I went into the game, it looked beautiful, except the screen and players were all stretched out. I went back into the Xbox menu and turned 720p off, put the game back in and it looked knock down gorgeous. Hitting the info button and it says 720*480. So that means it's running in 480p, correct? So how can I play a 720p game on my Xbox without it downconverting to 480p or looking all streched out?


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*Noob question here....


Shielded speakers mean its OK for them to be near a TV right?


I don't wanna wreck my new TV... =p*
That is correct


----------



## tilt3daxis

Any new updates with the service menu that was posted? (Thanks for the work Ryan )


----------



## ivylotus

Quote:

_Originally posted by tommyc_295_
*I live less than an hour away from a Sanyo factory. I need to check with someone that works there about getting one of them babies for my spare room!!!


TC*
Must be nice.  I just called Sanyo and told them I can't buy any of their stuff any more until they start selling through someone with delivery.


----------



## Airmaster1987

Hi there. First post. I have been reading AVS forum for 4 months now (When I should have been doing work at school) I was interested in front projection for a while, but then I wandered over to the direct view tube section. Then I saw this topic.


My jaw dropped. I couldn't believe that you could get something this good for the price. But me and my parents took the plunge. We bought the 32 inch 4:3 set. It was totally worth it.


HDTV looks amazing, GameCube 480p looks great. All around a great set. Only thing I noticed was the left side of the set (on black bars) the upper left corner is brighter than others.


If it wasn't for AVS forum, I would have never even considered direct view tube for HD.


----------



## tommyc_295

They sell to their employees( one per employee each month I believe) at a great reduced price. I believe I paid somewhere around $100 for a 25" tv around 5 yrs ago from someone there. I haven't had a chance to to check on anything yet though.


TC


----------



## Steve1939

Hi,


Longtime lurker, first time poster. I bought the 30" widescreen Sanyo after reading the posts here. I am well pleased with the set, and believe that for the money it is the best bargain out there. I have one problem which I would like to solve, and wonder if any of you have a solution. On my set the dark gray areas in the picture have a distinct green cast. This should be correctecd by adjusting the green cut in the SM. However, I have yet to discover the cutoff adjustments; I did find the red and blue drive settings. So far no audio or major geometry problems with the exception of slight horizontal compression on the edges of widescreen material.


Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


Steve


----------



## Evan Nash

I get mine tomorrow guys.


Wish me luck. I pray I have no serious non-fixable problems.


=)


----------



## tilt3daxis

Question on the WS set...


When it's window-boxing, are the vertical bars gray or black?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Black


----------



## lark

I saw the sanyo 16:9 30" at my wal-mart yesterday on display. The price is really shocking for what you get. One thing that interested me, though, was that they had dropped the prices of all of their 30" widescreens. (They actually had 4 different ones, including a panasonic that looked different from any widescreen panny I had seen before, although I am not up to speed on direct view. They floor model of the panny was marked at $740.)


Couldn't get much of a handle on the PQ in the store, but I was actually a little disappointed with the look of the set; the cabinet is a little cheesy looking. I also have not really been in the market for a direct view, so I was a little taken aback at how massive this set is.


That said, I'm having real trouble understanding exactly how they got down to this price point. I'm primarily in the market for a 60" plus RPTV for our living room, but I've decided to wait a year on the new technology, to see how the 1080p DLPs look. At $747 for a tv that will still be an acceptable bedroom television even after I get a big one and is relatively well future-proof, this seems like an almost too-good-to-be true option to get into the (free OTA no less) HD world.


----------



## Jamesblynn

The Sanyo TV which i just got myself doesn't have the greatest plastic casing it. I much prefer the Panasonic that WM has just got in. Much cooler looking. But alas no internal tuner on that one that I am aware of. They also have the Phillips 30 inch widescreen, but that one has been out awhile and again, no internal tuner. And the price, even though it has just dropped to $788 is still higher than the Sanyo with duel tuners. I believe that Phillips just released an update to the PW850H (aforementioned model) It has an internal tuner I understand. I havent seen the specs personally but the guy at Best Buy (who I am Not really prepared to believe just out of habit) says its just an analog tuner and to get HD signals one would still had to use an external HD reciever/tuner.

As to your question about how Sanyo can produce a TV with two internal tuners, one being digital and wrap it all up for $747. One big fact is being that the companies are realizing that more and more HD is not an exclusive thing that is only going to be meant for the affluent. Appealing to the masses at a lower price will of course mean huge profits. That combined with the selling power of Wal Mart will permit them to sell this lower than anyone else. Since Sanyo TVs are exclusive to Wal Mart to my knowledge this helps even more set a competition to the other manufacturers to lower prices. I believe the new Sony XBRs that are coming out are taking a huge price hit and big increase in features over the older models. the soon to release 960 series will have a lot more than the 910 series for what is reported to be MANY hundreds of dollars less.

Overall the simple fact is....prices are coming down as HD will soon be the norm in every house. Over the next 5 years expect to see smaller HD sets and all of them are going to be dropping in price to fuel the competitive fires.

Im personally waiting for a nice upconverting DVD player. When I bought the Sanyo TV last week I also bought the Sanyo DRW-1000 DVD recorder with what they call progressive cinema (assume thats their term for progressive scan) and use component cables for the hookup. It is a very decent pic, but I can't wait to have the upconverting DVD player with an actual HDMI cable. Im just slightly unimpressed with the pic I am getting and that isnt the fault of the TV in my opinion, more the DVD player and comp cables I'm sure. I haven't really begun to tweak the TV pic any but sure that will happen when i familiarize myself with it.

Will the new DVD players with HDMI and upconverting be worth the $350 I will likely pay? I hope so. Ive never seen an upconverting DVD player play thru HDMI. so I am assuming it will be better, and hopefully not just marginally better than what Im using now.


----------



## lark

I've seen upconverted DVD on a number of different displays. My personal opinion is that upconverting dvd does its best on displays that upscale to 720p. For example, DVD through the momitsu 880 on a samsung 720p DLP looks virtually HD. On the Sony LCR RPTVs, however, the upconverted DVD players don't look that much better to me than a good DVD player through component.


I've also seen a fair amount of upconverted DVD on directview screens. My personal view is that, with a 30" widescreen, it's really not a big enough display for the difference to be that visable. In other words, on a 30" 16:9, I don't think theres much difference from a good DVD player via component. The bottom line is that on that size screen, if the display is high quality, it all looks amazing. It's RPTV where the dvi/upconverting really makes a difference.


Your comment was specifically about HDMI, and, of course, all of the upconverting players I've had a chance to view were DVI. I don't think that makes all the much of a difference yet. In fact, given the ease of adaptability between HDMI and DVI, if I were in your shoes and really wanted an upconverting DVD player, I'm not sure I would wait for HDMI. By the time it makes a difference, you're probably going to want a new DVD player anyway. You can get a great upconverting DVD player with DVI for not much more than $200 right now.


----------



## BevanBrook

The question has been asked, how/why does Sanyo make such a TV for the price, well the answer is your government at work. The FCC mandated that 26in and above tvs must have integrated digital tv tuners by 2005 (end of?). The manufacturers are introducing them now, so theres plenty of time to clear the old inventory before it becomes unsaleable. Integrating the tuner is much more cost effective than a separate box, its just a few extra chips on the circuit board, probably less than $50 additional cost, and now (rightlyor wrongly) the government has forced the manufacturers to do it.


Most of the manufacturers have already announced their new integrated offerings, even if theyre not selling them yet, eg Sony XBR955 and the Samsung TXP line. Samsung has specified 'street prices'of a TXP3275H, the equivalent of this sanyo model at $1000. Not sure what 'street price' means, (SRP?) but the old TXN3275 went for $900 in stores and less online, so it might ultimately be available for less.


None of this means the sanyo isnt a good choice, and Kudos to them for being quicker to market, but their TVs wont be such a standout bargain soon, and those more comfortable with a Sony, samsung, panasonic or toshiba - and not comfortable with buying from wally world will soon have more choices.


----------



## Samaritano

Quote:

_Originally posted by Steve1939_
*Hi,


I have one problem which I would like to solve, and wonder if any of you have a solution. On my set the dark gray areas in the picture have a distinct green cast. This should be correctecd by adjusting the green cut in the SM. However, I have yet to discover the cutoff adjustments; I did find the red and blue drive settings. So far no audio or major geometry problems with the exception of slight horizontal compression on the edges of widescreen material.


Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


Steve*
Steve.

I had the same problem as you. While watching dark scenes there is a green cast as you mentioned. Looking in the service menu I think I found what you are looking for. I went and downloaded the excel spreadsheet put up by another menber. I compare his factory values to mine and it some cases are way different. For example the items:


______________ My set________His set

10A RCT2LTIM1 = 88__________ B8

10B GCT2DPC = 5D___________1D ---> Green Cut?

10C BCT2DCT = 76__________ 35


I changed item 10B from 5D to 1D and apparently that fix the green cast on dark scenes. Now Im wondering if I should change the other two items to match his. Try and see what does it do for you.

Im not to happy with geometry on this set. Its all screwed up, especially that compression on the edges of a widescreen image and the slightly concave look on a 4:3 image. Even running the THX optimizer on the test with the circle in the middle of the screen for a 4:3 image the left portion of the test pattern shows only the inner line not both.


On the other and I recently bought the Zenith DVB 318 and have connected via component 3 to the Sanyo using the cables supplied with the unit.

When the unit upconverts to 1080i I can see scanning lines from the right of the screen to the left and it even affects the color palette. When I switch to 720p the scanning lines show in a diagonal pattern, this time from left to right, but less noticeable. Anyone here having the same problem or maybe know a fix for this?


Edgar


----------



## morgruth

We just bought this TV a few days after our old Zenith Digital system 3 popped, and we love it, but my question is: We don't have anything hooked up on the HDMI and Component 2 and 3, so why do we have to cycle through those inputs when we hit the channel up/down buttons. Is there any way to avoid having to cycle past inputs that we dont even use? Is this a defect or is it normal for this TV?


----------



## Jamesblynn

The subject of a person not being comfortable with buying from Wal Mart is understandable. Many people for what it's worth, don't like to buy from them due to the concept of the company's sheer size and lack of union labor. To me I am not bothered by this and it's not the reason I initially felt uneasy about buying from them. Once upon a time they were widely known (and still are in many areas of their merchandise) to only have the cheapest and lessor quality goods. I think their electronics section has taken vast steps at reversing this idea many members of the public has of them. Does this mean that Wal Mart will ever have the super high end $30,000 TVs? I doubt it seriously as it would not be prudent for them to compete in that market. But for the average guy who is going to put 2 grand or less into their TV it seems WM is indeed giving them some valid selections. I had originally had my reservations about Sanyo. I thought ehh, seems like a cheap brand and not much appeal. I had in previous years bought the Sonys and the JVC and Panasonic TVs to ultimately realize that they weren't really all that great. or no better really than many brands I'm sure were cheaper.

But that was back then before I had children and spent money stupidly. Around here in the pacific northwest they have places like Magnolia HI-FI. basically an electronics store that somewhat has snob appeal as it carries some higher end electronics. What bugs me more than many Wal Mart electronics department workers who really don't have a clue (my local store hooked up their entire new assortment of about 12 HDTV units with either coax or simple yellow RCA video plug and fed it with a non progressive scan DVD player!) are the sales people at a place like Magnolia who insult your brain power by assuming you the customer know nothing and basically try to get you to buy the items they need to 'push' or try to upgrade you beyond your means and generally pretend to effect much more knowledge than they in fact have. At least the more times than not WM worker will just kind of shrugg and say they dont know. That might not help you out but at least it's honesty!

I am not fond of some of Wal Mart's labor practices by any means, but am not opposed that much to ban shopping there. I have a friend who totally despises them and he likes to play out there on the edge just as he put it 'to exploit how dumb some of the workers there are'. This guy will go and retag a $1400 notebook with a $799 sticker he peeled off another unit! He has also opened boxes of two DVD players and switched units (i.e. putting the $300 player in the box that the $60 player came in). He has even claimed to have taken a microwave right off their shelf (one of those nice convection type microwaves as I could see on his kitchen counter!) and he said he picked a cashier as he said that 'doesnt look too bright' and simply told them he paid for it alredy in the microwave department! Now you'll excuse me ut I dont even work there and I know they dont have any registers back at the 'microwave department'. I told him one day he is going to get caught by doing stupid a** stunts like that and since Ive heard they prosecute kids who steal candy bars that he would be in for it. This is not my best friend by any means. he comes from a very strong union oriented family. Now this guy is not the first Ive heard that does stuff like this. Wasn't there some web site once upon a time that actually gave you the bar code stickers to print out and retag on wal mart goods? As it turned out I beleive they obviously got into some trouble for that!

There are all kinds of winners out there...

In any event I will buy much of my goods there and Im not afraid to buy something like this Sanvo there. So far it rocks! it doesnt have a great picture and if the HDMI is even a little better I wont complain. I wont be doing any DVI upconverting DVDs as I refuse to buy the $135 cable that changes DVI to HDMI.... I can wait for these models that supposedly are due out soon.


----------



## DDisney

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jamesblynn_
*I have a friend who totally despises them and he likes to play out there on the edge just as he put it 'to exploit how dumb some of the workers there are'. This guy will go and retag a $1400 notebook with a $799 sticker he peeled off another unit! He has also opened boxes of two DVD players and switched units (i.e. putting the $300 player in the box that the $60 player came in). He has even claimed to have taken a microwave right off their shelf (one of those nice convection type microwaves as I could see on his kitchen counter!) and he said he picked a cashier as he said that 'doesnt look too bright' and simply told them he paid for it alredy in the microwave department! Now you'll excuse me ut I dont even work there and I know they dont have any registers back at the 'microwave department'. I told him one day he is going to get caught by doing stupid a** stunts like that and since Ive heard they prosecute kids who steal candy bars that he would be in for it. This is not my best friend by any means. he comes from a very strong union oriented family. Now this guy is not the first Ive heard that does stuff like this. Wasn't there some web site once upon a time that actually gave you the bar code stickers to print out and retag on wal mart goods? As it turned out I beleive they obviously got into some trouble for that!

There are all kinds of winners out there...
*
Off topic, but I truly hope this guy does get caught. These stunts are beyond stupid not to mention quite illegal. Just like shoplifting, we all pay for such things in the long run by higher prices to cover such losses.


Soapbox off.


----------



## vpolineni

how important is cablecard? that's pretty much the only reason I haven't bought this tv yet... I wish they'd make a 34" 16:9 tv too.. (for a higher price of course)... can't have everything though. also, how are the stretch modes for the 30" tv?


----------



## Evan Nash

I am very pissed off my the TV I got today.


Bad picture quality. Picture looks WAY too soft even when Sharpness is on highest.


I noticed ALREADY...the sound/video lag.


XBOX has green lines all over it.


Thinking of returning the TV. $1138 is a lot of money and I'm not impressed at all with this thing.


Anyone care to help?


----------



## tilt3daxis

Gah, what is this green line issue with the Xbox? Can someone elaborate a little bit? When does it show up? What game(s) are you playing? 480p, 720p, 1080i?


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Gah, what is this green line issue with the Xbox? Can someone elaborate a little bit? When does it show up? What game(s) are you playing? 480p, 720p, 1080i?*
I have no idea what people are talking about. My Xbox looks great on my Sanyo, aside from the fact that it plays 720p games in 480p. I distinctly remember oryan_dunn saying that it upconverted to 1080i, but if it does, I don't know how to do it and I wish someone would tell me.


I do have Syberia, which is one of the few 1080i Xbox games and it looks incredible...utterly breathtaking.


Bought a cheap progressive scan dvd player and it looks great as well.


I have seen nothing that looks like green lines on my Xbox, so I can't comment on that, but I'd really like to know how to get the Xbox to upconvert the 720p signal instead of downconverting. Of course, I'm a noob, but there seems to be no obvious way to do this.


----------



## Evan Nash

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Gah, what is this green line issue with the Xbox? Can someone elaborate a little bit? When does it show up? What game(s) are you playing? 480p, 720p, 1080i?*
During DVD playback.


----------



## talon_3

The green lines show when you use component input but not in progressive scan. This is with Xbox or a dvd player hooked up with component cables. And yes it is there trust me.



P.O.


T


----------



## Evan Nash

So then how do I fix it?


Please help!!


----------



## Jamesblynn

Quote:

_Originally posted by DDisney_
*Off topic, but I truly hope this guy does get caught. These stunts are beyond stupid not to mention quite illegal. Just like shoplifting, we all pay for such things in the long run by higher prices to cover such losses.


Soapbox off.*
DD... I totally agree with you and have said as much to this guy. He's a neighbor, but not the kind you want to go hang out with intentionally (ya know the guys who you live next door to sometimes. you don't really care for their personality or politics but in order to keep the peace in the neighborhood you act social with them, as if you don't you stand a good chance of getting your house egged or car key'd)

I told him that it's much like insurance rates. Some bozos go get insurance on their car or other items full coverage and then intentionally file false theft reports on items they had 'stollen' just to get a big fat check from the insurance companies. He defended that idea stating that only HIS insurance rates would go up on his policy, if he did that! I laughed good on that one. If only! This guy isn't that bright so eventually he will get nailed for stupid actions.

WM must really have a lot of theft the way they security band some of those things in electronics. I noticed that they put these hge security electronic bands on DVD sets of past TV shows. Did you noice those funky things? looks like they are wrapped with steel wire and connected by a GPS beacon. Does this mean the folks who normally kite things from WM have found a way to defeat the little white strip tags you find attached to every CD/DVD that will most assuredly set the door alarms off if you dont get them deactivated at the cashier's till?

It would be interesting to see some of these brainiacs in the local county lockup..."you say you beat up 8 people in a bar fight and drove your Harley over them? Cool man, Oh? what am I in for? Well I just saw that Family Guy DVD season 2 cryin out to me......" heheh...ok, Im done. Ive just always found petty thieves to be so pathetic.


Anyway after a full week of the new Sanyo I stand impressed. Good picture and the sound isn't bad either. Sure beats the sound over one of those 20 inch flat screens Sanyo makes. But for $128 your buld quality is obviously going to not be there. the sounds totally is bad on those little ones and the inputs are not easy to access in the rear. i eventually took it back and credited it to the new Sanyo. So far Im happy....


----------



## Evan Nash

Think I'm taking my TV back.


Not impressed at all with the sound delay which there is NO fix for...


The picture looks way too soft and grainy.


Think I might go with this one. What do you think:

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...11&WLBS=fsweb8 


I'm not bashing those who have the TV and love it. I just don't. Very very disapointed as I was looking forward to it so much...


=(


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*Think I'm taking my TV back.


Not impressed at all with the sound delay which there is NO fix for...


The picture looks way too soft and grainy.


Think I might go with this one. What do you think:

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...11&WLBS=fsweb8 


I'm not bashing those who have the TV and love it. I just don't. Very very disapointed as I was looking forward to it so much...


=(*
Well, I feel your pain, friend. I never use the sound output of my tv anyway. I have everything running through a Kenwood 5.1 system, so the delay is a non issue for me. Xbox, PS2, Gamecube, dvd player, and Voom all in 5.1 with no delays.


----------



## buzzly

I have the 30' WS TV for 3 days now. So far I am happy with it.


About the sound delay problem, as someone had mentioned before, it is actually the video that is delayed (when it happened).


I am watching US Open @ CBS OTA now, there is no delay. But when I watched PBS-HD problem, the video is delayed. The VIDEO delay problem only happens with certain boardcasts/stations. I think it may have someting to do the video processor have to do some conversions and/or upconverting. I had that same problem with some DirectV's network boardcasts sometimes.


But routing the sound output to a hi-fi reciever, that adds delay to the sound output. In the end, that may be why people have no/less problem with that set up.


I don't have any game consoles, so I don't know if there is any problem in that area.


For now, I am happy with the TV.


BTW, it was my first purchase at WM ever. I was in and out in 10 minutes and felt kind of funny to have a recept for such a large purchase that looked like the one I got from the supermarket.







Quote:

_Originally posted by Mr. Old School_
*Well, I feel your pain, friend. I never use the sound output of my tv anyway. I have everything running through a Kenwood 5.1 system, so the delay is a non issue for me. Xbox, PS2, Gamecube, dvd player, and Voom all in 5.1 with no delays.*


----------



## Julie

Quote:

Panasonic, JVC, and Fujitsu for example, all use the same glass panel even though they are separate companies.
Actually JVC (the whole company) was bought out by Matsushita (Panasonic) a few years ago so they do use the same glass, however, Fujitsu is an independent company that's not affiliated with any of those companies and makes their own glass. SONY plasmas used to be sourced from Fujitsu and they might still be for certain models, but they also use NEC glass which was bought out (plasma division not the whole company) by Pioneer which also makes their own glass.

Quote:

This is very obvious in the computer world where there are only two tubes out there now, Sony Trinitron and Philips/Samsung Shadow Mask.
Actually NEC/Mitsubishi makes their own tubes although they did have to license the flat tube design from SONY which is patented. The patent describes how to display a flat picture without the concave problems of other flat tubes like the first flat CRTs from Panasonic. The advantage of making their own tubes instead of buying it from SONY is that they can use their own phosphors, glass tints, etc as well as being able to control the quality of the tube itself. Their custom phosphors allows very wide color gamut - 97.6% of Adobe RGB (93.3% of NTSC). That's why you see NEC/Mitsubishi winning various awards for their highend CRTs for example at Macworld.


----------



## Steve1939

Quote:

_Originally posted by Samaritano_
*Steve.

I had the same problem as you. While watching dark scenes there is a green cast as you mentioned. Looking in the service menu I think I found what you are looking for. I went and downloaded the excel spreadsheet put up by another menber. I compare his factory values to mine and it some cases are way different. For example the items:


______________ My set________His set

10A RCT2LTIM1 = 88__________ B8

10B GCT2DPC = 5D___________1D ---> Green Cut?

10C BCT2DCT = 76__________ 35


I changed item 10B from 5D to 1D and apparently that fix the green cast on dark scenes. Now Im wondering if I should change the other two items to match his. Try and see what does it do for you.

Im not to happy with geometry on this set. Its all screwed up, especially that compression on the edges of a widescreen image and the slightly concave look on a 4:3 image. Even running the THX optimizer on the test with the circle in the middle of the screen for a 4:3 image the left portion of the test pattern shows only the inner line not both.


On the other and I recently bought the Zenith DVB 318 and have connected via component 3 to the Sanyo using the cables supplied with the unit.

When the unit upconverts to 1080i I can see scanning lines from the right of the screen to the left and it even affects the color palette. When I switch to 720p the scanning lines show in a diagonal pattern, this time from left to right, but less noticeable. Anyone here having the same problem or maybe know a fix for this?


Edgar*
Thanks for the help. Your suggestion did work, but I had to make a large adjustment in the green cut. I also tweaked the red and blue a bit, and now have a good black and white picture. I haven't had the geometry problems you have with the exception on some compression on the edges of widescreen pictures. Hopefully a fix for that will be found. All in all I'm still pleased with the tv. It isn't as good as my Sony GWIII, but for the price it is still a great buy.


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by talon_3_
*The green lines show when you use component input but not in progressive scan. This is with Xbox or a dvd player hooked up with component cables. And yes it is there trust me.*
Well that's somewhat of a relief, since most Xbox games are progressive. If I use a progressive scan DVD player instead of the Xbox, will that rid the green line issue? (Sorry for being so persistent...I like to be certain before I make purchases like this  )


And to Mr. Old School, how can you tell if the set is in 480p versus any other mode?


----------



## Julie

Do the green lines have something to do with the big green X on the Xbox?


----------



## talon_3

Tilt3daxis - I have a modded Xbox and use it as a progressive scan DVD player and it ;ooks good! I also am looking at buying a real PS DVD player. I think it would look just fine.. If you buy one please report back and let us know..



Good Luck,


T


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Well that's somewhat of a relief, since most Xbox games are progressive. If I use a progressive scan DVD player instead of the Xbox, will that rid the green line issue? (Sorry for being so persistent...I like to be certain before I make purchases like this  )


And to Mr. Old School, how can you tell if the set is in 480p versus any other mode?*
Just hit the INFO button on the remote. If it's 1080i, it will show up as 1920*1080 which is what I normally get when I'm watching a HD channel. If it's 480p, it will show up as 720*480, which is what I get when I play dvds and Xbox games. I couldn't tell you what it says when it's 720p since I never get it.


Several guys have claimed to be able to get 720p upconverted, but everytime I ask how I hear crickets chirping.


----------



## YokeMonkey

So far I love the HT32744. But I have a couple of questions.


I have basic Comcast cable (no cable box).


I plugged the coax from the wall into UHF/VHF/CATV input.

Did a scan and got all my basic Comcast channels.


Next I unplugged the coax from UHF/VHF/CATV input.


I plugged the coax from the wall into DIGITAL ANTENNA IN input.

Did a scan I got local HD and a few other HD channels

but no basic Comcast channels.


So I bought a splitter and went from wall to both inputs. But after scanning I can only get either basic or HD but not both.


How do I get both at the same time?

Is this even possible through the above inputs?


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mr. Old School_
*Just hit the INFO button on the remote. If it's 1080i, it will show up as 1920*1080 which is what I normally get when I'm watching a HD channel. If it's 480p, it will show up as 720*480, which is what I get when I play dvds and Xbox games. I couldn't tell you what it says when it's 720p since I never get it.


Several guys have claimed to be able to get 720p upconverted, but everytime I ask how I hear crickets chirping. *
What game are you trying this on? I wish I could help, but I haven't bought it yet


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*What game are you trying this on? I wish I could help, but I haven't bought it yet *
Well, I've tried it on MVP Baseball and ESPN Baseball...they are both in 720p and all I get is 480p.


If you enable 720p in the Xbox dashboard, you get a picture, but it's stretched all to hell and the game is unplayable.


----------



## johnathan

I am thinking about getting the 4:3 set because of these reasons.

1. Primary viewing will be 4:3 SD TV

2. Using this calculator has me believing that the 4:3 has the advantage over the 16x9 in almost all stitutions except in 16x9

4:3 viewing 70% larger

the equivalent of a 29.4 inch 16:9 TV
http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi 


I own a wide screen projector and love wide screen but if your spouse watches mostly 4:3 it's a no brainer. Johnathan


----------



## graystrickland

Companion thread
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=414867


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by ivylotus_
*Well...I tried. Wal-Mart doesn't want my money. I went to my nearest store, in Niles, IL. Took forever to get any assistance. Took longer to find someone who could answer a question. Took 20 minutes to check stock. No delivery is available. Tried to get it over the web, but it's not available that way. Nothing against any of the Wal-Mart staff here, but I'm calling Sanyo tomorrow and telling them that I am not buying from them any more unless I can avoid Wal-Mart. I can only imagine what I would have to go through if I had a problem.*
Ask to speak directly to the store manager. Deliveries can be arranged under special circumstances. Remember, the company's slogan is "you must be satisfied." Service is supposed to be the priority. If you caled the walmart homeoffice hotline and told them about it that store would get a phone call from the higher ups telling them to either deliver your tv or fire the managers who refused and THEN deliver the tv. I'm from South Dakota, so maybe we're just a little more laid-back, but good service is supposed to always be the priority.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

For anybody who's been worried aobut he broooiinggzzz sound the tv makes the first second it's turned on, that is the degaussing spring and it's completely normal. All the newer Sanyo tvs do it, along with a number of other brands. Some degausser springs are silent, other's are noisy, it just depends upon the design and the manufactuerer, but it's normal.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Julie_
*Actually JVC (the whole company) was bought out by Matsushita (Panasonic) a few years ago so they do use the same glass, however, Fujitsu is an independent company that's not affiliated with any of those companies and makes their own glass. SONY plasmas used to be sourced from Fujitsu and they might still be for certain models, but they also use NEC glass which was bought out (plasma division not the whole company) by Pioneer which also makes their own glass.




Actually NEC/Mitsubishi makes their own tubes although they did have to license the flat tube design from SONY which is patented. The patent describes how to display a flat picture without the concave problems of other flat tubes like the first flat CRTs from Panasonic. The advantage of making their own tubes instead of buying it from SONY is that they can use their own phosphors, glass tints, etc as well as being able to control the quality of the tube itself. Their custom phosphors allows very wide color gamut - 97.6% of Adobe RGB (93.3% of NTSC). That's why you see NEC/Mitsubishi winning various awards for their highend CRTs for example at Macworld.*
Are you talking about plasma glass panels here? It's pointed out clearly in AVS's own plasma forum that Fujitsu and Panasonic plasmas are the same glass panels. A lot of plasma makers use the same glass. Probably every cheap budget plasma on sale now from all the "no-name" brands are all coming from 2 different glass sources I'd wager to guess. The difference is in the software and the "guts" of the tv's components. If the part about JVC being bought is also true, then I'm amazed. Even for Matsushida that's quite a buy, since Victor Corp. is an enormous company in Japan.


edit: I believe Zenith invented the flat glass CRT for tv's also. Not trying to be argumentative, but when I believe I'm right about something I say so. That way if somebody steps up and PROVES that I'm wrong, I have learned something new and am not spreading around the wrong info anymore. I thought I'd mention that in case my post seemed mean-spirited in any way, which it is not intended to be.


----------



## Chriš2

HELP! Big problems with this set & the internal QAM tuner. It wants to do a scan/search for channels EVERY time I turn it on, and seems to erase all the digital channels from memory after powering off.


Here's what happens: I have digital cable which broadcasts my local networks in HD unencrypted. So I hook the cable up to the "digital antenna" input of the TV. I turn the TV on. It says it needs to do a search for channels. I haven't figured out a way to bypass this, so I let it do it's thing. A couple minutes later it finishes and wants to do it AGAIN. No way to bypass this either so I let it continue. Finally it finishes and says it didn't find any channels (OF COURSE it didn't because I don't have an antenna, duh). Now I go into the setup menu and tell it to search for DIGITAL CABLE. It does a 10 minute search and finds about 10 or 12 channels, most in HD. So far so good. Now turn the TV off, and guess what happens...!!! As soon as you turn it on, there is that stupid channel search message! It wants to do a channel search all over again, AND ALL THE CHANNELS THAT WERE FOUND PREVIOUSLY ARE DELETED!


I don't know what is going on! I've gone over this manual a few times now and can't figure out why it doesn't remember any of the digital cable channels found in the previous search and wants to search all over again. Is this a bug?


Unless I can find a fix for this I'm taking this ridiculous TV back tomorrow.


----------



## chasepark

Quote:

_Originally posted by johnathan_
*I am thinking about getting the 4:3 set because of these reasons.

1. Primary viewing will be 4:3 SD TV

2. Using this calculator has me believing that the 4:3 has the advantage over the 16x9 in almost all stitutions except in 16x9

4:3 viewing 70% larger

the equivalent of a 29.4 inch 16:9 TV
http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi 


I own a wide screen projector and love wide screen but if your spouse watches mostly 4:3 it's a no brainer. Johnathan*


Hey jonathan,


Thanks for posting the link with the size AR comparison calculator. It is VERY INTERESTING! I was wondering what the actual measurement differences were between the 30" 16 x 9 and the 32" 4:3. Now I know! A great case for the 4:3 format.


Now, it becomes crystal ball time... a look into the future, if you will. How long before the majority of the programming comes to us all in HD? Am I correct in understanding that ALL HD programming is now & will forever be delivered in 16 x 9?


----------



## markand

Believe me, I so want to get this TV, I really do, but to give a huge corporation which supports one of the world's largest dictatorships seems morally wrong. I know the main moderator works at this store, and he truly believes in his company, but I would lie awake at night knowing that I bought a product from a company that cares little about the cities it occupies. Maybe I being stupid, trying to stop a company from destroying mom and pop stores, maybe this is a larger issue (Goods from China), but if we all start thinking about what kind of world we want, instead of getting the cheapest goods possible, maybe we could still have middle class in this country.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

I'm not going to disagree with you, but I would point out that EVERY company has the same goal: to make as much profit in the most efficient way possible. Wal-Mart does it in less evil ways than some other companies I know, and all big companies do it in some evil way. They just get the spotlight because they do it better and have become the biggest.


----------



## Julie

Quote:

Are you talking about plasma glass panels here? It's pointed out clearly in AVS's own plasma forum that Fujitsu and Panasonic plasmas are the same glass panels. A lot of plasma makers use the same glass. Probably every cheap budget plasma on sale now from all the "no-name" brands are all coming from 2 different glass sources I'd wager to guess. The difference is in the software and the "guts" of the tv's components. If the part about JVC being bought is also true, then I'm amazed. Even for Matsushida that's quite a buy, since Victor Corp. is an enormous company in Japan.
Yes I'm talking about plasmas. I don't know what the situation is before but as of right now Panasonic makes their own glass. They own and built plasma glass manufacturing plants. Ironically Fujitsu which makes their own glass also uses Panasonic glass for the own 50" models because they didn't have manufacturing capability for that screen size. BTW there are many plasma glass makers not just two. Panasonic/JVC, Fujitsu, NEC, Pioneer all make their own glass and those are just the Japanese companies. There are the Korean and European companies too. Also Matsushita and Japan Victor Corp. merged a few years ago.

http://www.srsproductions.net/Plasma/plasma.htm 


_THE MAJOR MANUFACTURERS


NEC - Nec is an OEM. The company's plan is to supply industrial unit under the NEC name and supply home units under names such as Marantz and RCA.

Panasonic - Panasonic is an OEM who Supplies Toshiba, JVC, Fujitsu and more.

Pioneer - Pioneer is an OEM who sells their product to Sharp.

Fujitsu - Fujitsu is an OEM in partnership with Hitachi.42" is an OEM but the 50" and 61" Fujitsu Plasmas are Panasonic and NEC.

Sony - Sony is an OEM for their boards and chip sets but uses Fujitsu/ Hitachi plasma screen glass.

Hitachi - Owns 50% of a plasma screen factory with Fujitsu. OEM for it's own internal components.

Philips - Uses Fujitsu/ Hitachi glass screen and most internal components as well. However, Philips makes its own bezel with built in speakers.

LG / Zenith - Make their own glass in Korea.

Samsung - Makes its own components in Korea.


THE SECONDARY MANUFACTURERS


RCA/ Thompson - Uses OEM product from NEC, with a new bezel.

JVC - 50 inch is Panasonic, 42 is NEC

Toshiba - OEM from Panasonic.

Sharp - OEM product from Pioneer for 50" and 42 though they may make some internal component changes .

Runco - OEM 50" from Pioneer and 42" from NEC.

Marantz - OEM 42" plasma monitor from NEC.

Viewsonic - OEM 50" plasma screen from Pioneer ( old 502 ).

Sampo - 42v3 is old Fujitsu, 42v6 is Samsung Plasma_

Quote:

edit: I believe Zenith invented the flat glass CRT for tv's also. Not trying to be argumentative, but when I believe I'm right about something I say so. That way if somebody steps up and PROVES that I'm wrong, I have learned something new and am not spreading around the wrong info anymore. I thought I'd mention that in case my post seemed mean-spirited in any way, which it is not intended to be
Well I'm not really arguing that SONY invented the flat CRT. As I said Panasonic had the first IIRC 100% flat CRT, but the picture was concave. I think it was a PC monitor. What I was saying is the NEC/Mitsubishi licensed the SONY tube design which uses IIRC a lense to bend the image to make it flat with the screen. I didn't say SONY were the first or only company to design a flat CRT as evidenced by the Panasonic example. The reason why I know is because Mitsubishi's tubes are called DiamondTRON. TRON is a SONY trademark as in TriniTRON, JumboTRON, etc. SONY's flat CRT are now call FDTRON. The TriniTRON was the vertically flat but horizontally curved CRTs.


----------



## giantcycle

Quote:

_Originally posted by markand_
*if we all start thinking about what kind of world we want, instead of getting the cheapest goods possible, maybe we could still have middle class in this country.*
I _have_ thought about the kind of world I want. In that world, free people are free to choose where to buy and sell. In that world, some people will be so good at making things work . . . that they'll have the success of a company like Wal-Mart. As long as free people are making free choices, I don't have a problem with that.


Whenever it's shown that Wal-Mart is violating the law, I say stick it to 'em -- or to anybody who violates the law. But I think you'll find Wal-Mart's record to be pretty clean. If we measured "violations per dollar of sales," I'm betting they'd have a global low.


All that said, I'm probably going to an electronics retailer for my next purchase. But I think it's good for HDTV enthusiasts that Wal-Mart is introducing this Sanyo line. More viewers = more interest and more programming.


I also respect your vision of a different world, and I would be as opposed as anybody to making you shop at Wal-Mart.


Doug


----------



## graystrickland

The weirdest thing happened. Without changing anything on my HTPC or on the TV, the HDMI started working. And I have a totally goof-ball theory why.


I finally got around to trying plugging my Cox Basic Analog Cable (no set top box; no descrambler) into the digital antenae jack of the Sanyo just to see if there were any digital channels that I might be able to get. Until then, I had never had any input via that jack. Moving the cable from the analog to digital jacks did work. I surfed up and down for about 30 min. checking it all out. Then, just for grins, I switched over to HDMI and VOILA!There was the signal from my HTPC, even though I had changed nothing on the HTPC. I had never gotten anything to display before. Not even garbage. Just the Sanyo "no signal" screen saver. It's as though the experience of displaying digital HD content "woke up" the Sanyo somehow and after that the HDMI port worked. Of course, I have no proof of my theory, but surfing HD content on the digital antenae jack was the only difference from before to after.


----------



## DDisney

Quote:

_Originally posted by chasepark_
*Hey jonathan,


Thanks for posting the link with the size AR comparison calculator. It is VERY INTERESTING! I was wondering what the actual measurement differences were between the 30" 16 x 9 and the 32" 4:3. Now I know! A great case for the 4:3 format.


Now, it becomes crystal ball time... a look into the future, if you will. How long before the majority of the programming comes to us all in HD? Am I correct in understanding that ALL HD programming is now & will forever be delivered in 16 x 9?*
It might be a case for 4:3 format if you want to emphsize SD over HD viewing, or you have gaming considerations, etc.


HD is 16:9 and should continue to be and you are compromising the HD (and most widescreen DVD) viewing on a 4:3 set by introducing the black bars. If that doesn't bother you for HD programming then the 4:3 might be right for you.


What I don't understand is why you want to spend the premium for a 4:3 HD set if you are maximizing SD at the expense of HD. There are lots of good quality SD sets that are 4:3 that would save you the extra cost of HD capability. Does the HD set make gaming that much better? I don't do gaming so I don't have a reference point for that.


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*I finally got around to trying plugging my Cox Basic Analog Cable (no set top box; no descrambler) into the digital antenae jack of the Sanyo just to see if there were any digital channels that I might be able to get. Until then, I had never had any input via that jack. Moving the cable from the analog to digital jacks did work. I surfed up and down for about 30 min. checking it all out.*
graystrickland:


You went into the menu and did a scan for "digital cable" correct? And you found some digital cable channels?


What happens when you turn the TV off? Does it remember any of the channels you found?


----------



## RandyWalters

Quote:

_Originally posted by chasepark_
*Thanks for posting the link with the size AR comparison calculator. It is VERY INTERESTING! I was wondering what the actual measurement differences were between the 30" 16 x 9 and the 32" 4:3. Now I know! A great case for the 4:3 format.


Now, it becomes crystal ball time... a look into the future, if you will. How long before the majority of the programming comes to us all in HD? Am I correct in understanding that ALL HD programming is now & will forever be delivered in 16 x 9?*
All HD is and will always be delivered in 16x9, but i don't think HD or widescreen will ever be the majority even once all the networks start broadcasting all digital which will still be mostly 4.3, only digital instead of analog.


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by RandyWalters_
*All HD is and will always be delivered in 16x9, but i don't think HD or widescreen will ever be the majority even once all the networks start broadcasting all digital which will still be mostly 4.3, only digital instead of analog.*
??? All the major networks already broadcast in HD (16X9), even PBS, UPN and the WB. Then you have ESPNHD, Fox SportsHD, DiscoveryHD, TNTHD, BravoHD, all the premium networks (HBOHD, ShowtimeHD, StarzHD, etc), and many other networks to follow. What "majority will be mostly 4:3" are you talking about? The Home Shopping Network? Almost all the channels that people watch "most of the time" are already in HD or will be in the not too distant future.


----------



## scarhill

Quote:

_Originally posted by DDisney_
*

HD is 16:9 and should continue to be and you are compromising the HD (and most widescreen DVD) viewing on a 4:3 set by introducing the black bars. If that doesn't bother you for HD programming then the 4:3 might be right for you.


What I don't understand is why you want to spend the premium for a 4:3 HD set if you are maximizing SD at the expense of HD. There are lots of good quality SD sets that are 4:3 that would save you the extra cost of HD capability. Does the HD set make gaming that much better? I don't do gaming so I don't have a reference point for that.*
As someone who bought the 32" 4:3 set, let me try to explain. First of all, I don't see black bars as "compromising the HD". With the 32" set, I get an HD picture that has only about 4% less picture area than what I'd have with a 30" set, plus I get a 4:3 picture that has about 70% MORE picture area than I'd have with the wide screen set. Currently, a significant part of my viewing is of SD sources, like the US Open last weekend :-(, although I expect that to decline over time. So, given that the price is the same and I have enough room for the 32, I see it as a win-win.


So maybe you can explain to me why you think black bars "compromis[e] the HD".


Thanks!


----------



## DDisney

Quote:

_Originally posted by scarhill_
*As someone who bought the 32" 4:3 set, let me try to explain. First of all, I don't see black bars as "compromising the HD". With the 32" set, I get an HD picture that has only about 4% less picture area than what I'd have with a 30" set, plus I get a 4:3 picture that has about 70% MORE picture area than I'd have with the wide screen set. Currently, a significant part of my viewing is of SD sources, like the US Open last weekend :-(, although I expect that to decline over time. So, given that the price is the same and I have enough room for the 32, I see it as a win-win.


So maybe you can explain to me why you think black bars "compromis[e] the HD".


Thanks!*
Sure thing. As I said above, HD is 16:9 and viewing on a 4:3 screen compromises the HD by adding black bars. This is a personal preference issue, not a technical issue, but having black bars for HD viewing on an HD set is something I don't want. Take a look at the HD sets in the RPTV category and see how many you find that are offered in the 4:3 ratio.


My reason for buying an HD set is primarily to view HD, yours may be different. It is great that there are still 4:3 HD sets if you are not bothered by the black bars and watch a lot of SD, but it just doesn't make sense for my own viewing habits and I am happy with the stretch modes for the occasional 4:3 shows that I watch so I don't have to put up with black bars for SD programming either.


Now you can't get around that for certain DVD's but in such cases the black bars are reduced in terms of relative size compared to 4:3 sets.


I know that this is a direct view forum, not specifically a forum on HD, but those are my own reasons for preference of the widescreen format for HD sets, even for direct view. Clearly the black bars don't bother you and you feel that you get a better value of your overall viewing experience with 4:3 but everyone has to make their own choices. I guess we should be happy that both needs are being met by the manufacturers.


----------



## Evan Nash

I took my TV back.


Glad I did. Gonna spend a bit more for a better TV. Have fun guys. I didn't. =(


----------



## tropical6350

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChriÅ¡_
*HELP! Big problems with this set & the internal QAM tuner. It wants to do a scan/search for channels EVERY time I turn it on, and seems to erase all the digital channels from memory after powering off.


....(OF COURSE it didn't because I don't have an antenna, duh). Now I go into the setup menu and tell it to search for DIGITAL CABLE. It does a 10 minute search and finds about 10 or 12 channels, most in HD. So far so good. Now turn the TV off, and guess what happens...!!! .*
Sounds like the default is to look for an analog signal first each time you turn it on. I think you need to provide a signal to the analog input...ie., give it something to remember. Try splitting the signal out of your box...but there was a previous post that claims that does not work.


----------



## sterno3

I think there is a bit of aspect-snobbery going on here, and I just felt like I should write down some of the thoughts that have been running around my head since I got my Sanyo over a month ago. (By the way I own the 32" 4:3)

Quote:

_Originally posted by DDisney_
*Sure thing. As I said above, HD is 16:9 and viewing on a 4:3 screen compromises the HD by adding black bars. This is a personal preference issue, not a technical issue, but having black bars for HD viewing on an HD set is something I don't want.

...

Clearly the black bars don't bother you and you feel that you get a better value of your overall viewing experience with 4:3 but everyone has to make their own choices. I guess we should be happy that both needs are being met by the manufacturers.*
The question I have for you is: Do the red curtains compromise the movie experience when you go to a cinema?


The way I look at it, I would rather have a black bar on the top and bottom of wide-screen movies/programming. If it isn't black bars, than its the dark gray console of the unit, and my entertainment center. To me it actually enhances the experience a bit because it provides a physical barrier between the cinematic world and the 'real world' (video components, entertainment center).


The bars in no way bother me ESPECIALLY considering the screen is the same size at the 30" wide-screen. For the same price, it seems like a no-brainer--IF you watch ANY 4:3 aspect programming/gaming.


On that note, here's an example of how it will be a LONG time till programming is true 16:9 aspect. Despite the fact that the NBA finals were shot in 16:9 from ABC/ESPN this year, the score bug was pushed in to the edge of what would have been the 4:3 border. This got me thinking...the way the camera people are framing the shot is still for 4:3 so the when viewing the programming in 16:9 aspect is is shot/focused wider than necessary and the only additional picture you get is the crowd on either end of the court. I ended up zooming the picture despite the 16:9 broadcast, because I realized I was losing nothing, and now the picture was even bigger 


After thinking more about this, there are a lot of broadcast channel's airing shows shot in HD, but not many are taking true advantage of the 16:9 screen. Theoretically, the 16:9 aspect should change how all TV is directed and shot. But no one is really doing it because the majority of viewers are still getting the outsides chopped off. It would be unfair of the broadcasters to rob those with 4:3 of what might be critical information (on the left and right of the screen)...So instead, they continue framing shots for the 4:3 aspect, and the only picture/information that is in the additional space provided by the 16:9 aspect is superfluous scenery/crowd shots.


It will continue to be like this even AFTER all stations turn off their SD-TV broadcasts...the reason? The majority of people will keep their SD-TV, and just use a down-converters for the new HD signals. I am willing to vote until x% of the population actually owns 16:9 sets, the "shot framing" game that the producers/directors of TV programs will continue.


Now, none of this is applies for broadcast Movies, as long as the networks show the programming in the original perspective. Nor does it apply for DVD movies/videos.


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by tropical6350_

*Sounds like the default is to look for an analog signal first each time you turn it on. I think you need to provide a signal to the analog input...ie., give it something to remember.*
*
I was thinking this too, judging how someone got the HDMI inut working this way, it might work.


FWIW, I emailed sanyo support and got this message:

Code:


Code:


> Thank you for contacting us, with the problem you are 
> describing you need
> to talk with a Customer Service Representative.   Please call
> 1-800-877-5036 7:30 am till 7:00 pm central time Monday â€“ 
> Saturday. have
> the model number and serial number ready
> 
> 
> Sanyo Customer Service
>

So I call the number...busy signal. 

BUYER BEWARE*


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*So instead, they continue framing shots for the 4:3 aspect, and the only picture/information that is in the additional space provided by the 16:9 aspect is superfluous scenery/crowd shots.
*
The HD exclusive channels (HDNet and InHD for example) frame for 16X9. Movies are framed 16X9 also. Your prime time shows and sporting events by the major networks are framed for the most part for 4:3 viewers. But no way is the extra space provided by the 16:9 aspect "superfluous scenery/crowd shots". I guess you haven't watched much sports in HD. Football and hockey is especially beneficial even when framed for 4:3. When the cameras are focused on the line of scrimmage from above, you can see the receivers downfield, and in hockey you can see the players down the ice getting into position.


But I hope this argument will end soon. It's been said before and should be said again- If you watch mostly HD and DVD's (widescreen material), BUY A WIDESCREEN. if you watch mostly SD channels (4:3 material), BUY A 4:3 TV. After getting used to HD, I don't watch much SD stuff anymore, just HD and DVD's. For this reason, I didn't want to purchase a 4:3 TV so it would produce black bars most of the time.


----------



## Foxbat121

Quote:

_Originally posted by scarhill_
*As someone who bought the 32" 4:3 set, let me try to explain. First of all, I don't see black bars as "compromising the HD". With the 32" set, I get an HD picture that has only about 4% less picture area than what I'd have with a 30" set, plus I get a 4:3 picture that has about 70% MORE picture area than I'd have with the wide screen set. Currently, a significant part of my viewing is of SD sources, like the US Open last weekend :-(, although I expect that to decline over time. So, given that the price is the same and I have enough room for the 32, I see it as a win-win.


So maybe you can explain to me why you think black bars "compromis[e] the HD".


Thanks!*
Sanyo's web site does not have any detailed technical specifications on how the 4:3 set display 16:9 HD image. There is some technology called Vertical Compress or 16:9 Enhanced mode (terms vary between manufacturers). What is does is when view 16:9 video on 4:3 screen, the tube will only scan the center portion of the screen where is 16:9 image is. This way all the scan line resolution (1080 lines) are used to display the 16:9 image. If a 4:3 TV does not have this technology, 1/4 of the scan lines are wasted on displaying blackbars. So your 1080i HD images will only be displayed as 810i image. Same is true for widescreen DVD playback. So unless we can know for sure Sanyo does have such technology for the 4:3 set, a 16:9 set is a best bet to get most image quality out of the HD and widescreen DVD. I can care less about SD picture size because in reality, you probably don't want to see the crappy SD in large size anyway ( and I have a 50" RPTV to prove it).


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Foxbat121_
*Sanyo's web site does not have any detailed technical specifications on how the 4:3 set display 16:9 HD image. There is some technology called Vertical Compress or 16:9 Enhanced mode (terms vary between manufacturers). What is does is when view 16:9 video on 4:3 screen, the tube will only scan the center portion of the screen where is 16:9 image is. This way all the scan line resolution (1080 lines) are used to display the 16:9 image. If a 4:3 TV does not have this technology, 1/4 of the scan lines are wasted on displaying blackbars. So your 1080i HD images will only be displayed as 810i image. Same is true for widescreen DVD playback. So unless we can know for sure Sanyo does have such technology for the 4:3 set, a 16:9 set is a best bet to get most image quality out of the HD and widescreen DVD. I can care less about SD picture size because in reality, you probably don't want to see the crappy SD in large size anyway ( and I have a 50" RPTV to prove it).*
Thank you for the very technical explanation...I had never heard the 810i argument made before, and it 'might' have impacted my decision. However, given my noob status, I really don't know if i could tell the differenct between 810 and 1080 on a 32/30 in. screen anyhow.


Thanks for the info. I bet SD on a 50" is pretty ugly, however, there is a huge difference between 24" and 32".


----------



## Foxbat121

I think the correct 4:3 image size on 30" set is 26.9" not 24". Just for the laugh, my 13" TV's SD PQ beats all my other TVs.


EDIT: my bad, the 4:3 size on 30" is 24" not 26.9" 


Also, when you have proper OTA setup, all the networks that broadcasting HD signals still broadcast 4:3 programs most of time, with black bars on sides! So if you watch those stations, you will have black bars on all four sides on 4:3 TV. I read Sanyo let you change screen aspect ratio or zoom in even with1080i/720p HD signal. Most HDTV locks the screen mode in 720p and 1080i mode.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Chri�_
*The HD exclusive channels (HDNet and InHD for example) frame for 16X9. Movies are framed 16X9 also. Your prime time shows and sporting events by the major networks are framed for the most part for 4:3 viewers. But no way is the extra space provided by the 16:9 aspect "superfluous scenery/crowd shots". I guess you haven't watched much sports in HD. Football and hockey is especially beneficial even when framed for 4:3. When the cameras are focused on the line of scrimmage from above, you can see the receivers downfield, and in hockey you can see the players down the ice getting into position.


But I hope this argument will end soon. It's been said before and should be said again- If you watch mostly HD and DVD's (widescreen material), BUY A WIDESCREEN. if you watch mostly SD channels (4:3 material), BUY A 4:3 TV. After getting used to HD, I don't watch much SD stuff anymore, just HD and DVD's. For this reason, I didn't want to purchase a 4:3 TV so it would produce black bars most of the time.*
As an FYI, i am by no means trying to start an argument...I am only posting these thoughts, for someone contemplating HDTV for the first time, to think about. These are things I had not heard/thought about throughly until after I bought the TV, despite waiting for several years before making the jump. I figure given the price point on this TV, there are a lot of newbies reading this forum.


As far as watching a Lot of sports on HD, the answer is no...I have only had HD for less than 2 months now, and I don't subscribe to Cable. I am not a big enough fan of hockey to notice the additional rink space shown, and what it means to the game. I watched the NBA finals (as I mentioned), and to me the 16:9 ratio was REALLY wasted because of those with 4:3 (forced the zoom to be too far out).


HOWEVER, i am more than pumped about the NFL this year in HDTV...(thanks FOX). I was actually thinking about subscribing to D* TV Sunday Ticket Ala Carte. I can already see the value of it being shot in 16:9, and can imagine it would truly change the way a game is shot.


Thanks for participating in the discussion...we all learn more in the process.


----------



## scarhill

Quote:

_Originally posted by Foxbat121_
*Also, when you have proper OTA setup, all the networks that broadcasting HD signals still broadcast 4:3 programs most of time, with black bars on sides! So if you watch those stations, you will have black bars on all four sides on 4:3 TV. I read Sanyo let you change screen aspect ratio or zoom in even with1080i/720p HD signal. Most HDTV locks the screen mode in 720p and 1080i mode.*
The Sanyo lets you zoom, so you can fill the screen even when the station is broadcasting 4:3 SD material in HD mode. (Why do they do that anyway?)


----------



## DDisney

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*As an FYI, i am by no means trying to start an argument...I am only posting these thoughts, for someone contemplating HDTV for the first time, to think about. These are things I had not heard/thought about throughly until after I bought the TV, despite waiting for several years before making the jump. I figure given the price point on this TV, there are a lot of newbies reading this forum.


Thanks for participating in the discussion...we all learn more in the process.*
Same here, as I am only interested in promoting HD, and I have several friends at work who got into HD after I talked it up for a while. I just don't want to see someone make a purchase that they might regret later. You have done your homework and made a personal choice based on what works for you and you can't ask for more than that!


I do have one friend who purchased a 4:3 RPTV several years ago and still has not made the jump to HD, though his set is HD compatible. Of those at work now enjoying HD, one has a 4:3 tube HD and that works for his family's viewing habits. I just know that these discussions have been underway for years in the HD forum and wanted to point out the reasons that I like the 16:9 sets for HD. There is no right or wrong answer, but those new to HD ought to know the pros and cons of each option.


It really is nice to see the price points dropping to the level where more and more people are seriously considering HD.


----------



## c_perrone

Greetings all,


Just thought I would add a few first impressions on my new HT30744. I was very impressed with the picture quality on OTA analog channels. Probably the best I have ever seen. It does a much better job than my other HD set (RCA F38310). As for the digital side, the RCA beats it by a little. I guess I could be comparing apples to oranges, but the RCA is better. The Sanyo's geometry is a bit off, but not much. I do have some "pin cushion" effect on the side of 4x3 content, but not enough to be a "big deal". Maybe when someone figures out the service menu, I can take a crack at adjustment. My biggest complaint is the digital tuner. I live in a fringe area for receiving OTA digital broadcasts. I wish there was a way to see a certain channels signal strength without having to be "locked in" first. It gets to be annoying moving the antenna 2 degrees and then do a total rescan of digital channels.


Anyway, all in all, I believe it's worth the $750 I have spent. Thanks to everyone for the wealth of information.


--Clint--


----------



## johnathan

Hi all

Not to beat a dead horse. But my comment was followed by I own a 16x9 front projector. It supports 1080i and 720p. I use that for movies and HDTV. I hardly ever watch SD TV on it because

1. My wife is sensitive to the zoom [squeezing the picture]

2. SD just cant stand up to good HD content

3. I rarely watch OTA TV and hate most of the content ! I do like nature and some of the HGTV stuff.


This set will be a second HDTV for the bedroom and most of the viewing will be SD. I want the HDTV option because I am a new subscriber to Voom ! I will watch HDTV on this set but my quality time [week ends I use the Front Projector]


As far as 16x9 it is the official HDTV format. I have never seen any HDTV that I thought shouldn't be in the frame ! Most HDTV is eye candy and even everday things look great. On 16x9 HDTV you will see no bars. But most movies are shot in 1.85:1 [small bars on 16x9] or 2.35:1 [larger bars on 16x9] . Of coarse these are smaller than the ones on a 4:3 set but still there.

For those that think a 16x9 guarantees no bars it does only on the rare 1.78:1 movie.I think if you are using the set for every day SD along with the occasional movie and HDTV a 4:3 might work as it will for me.


I always like every thing in OAR and think this is being confused with what I am trying to say. I don't like to zoom or crop a picture and hate pan and scan ! Separate issue !


Good luck to all . I still haven't made my purchase yet but with my wifes viewing habits I still think the 4:3 will be fine in my setup. Happy viewing ! Johnathan


----------



## Ace_of_Sevens

Quote:

How do you get a 720p signal to upconvert? With my Xbox, I went in and turned all 3 hd modes on. Then I put in MVP Baseball 2004 which is 720p. When I went into the game, it looked beautiful, except the screen and players were all stretched out. I went back into the Xbox menu and turned 720p off, put the game back in and it looked knock down gorgeous. Hitting the info button and it says 720*480. So that means it's running in 480p, correct? So how can I play a 720p game on my Xbox without it downconverting to 480p or looking all streched out?
hit the picture format button on your remote until the picture looks correct.


I've noticed that 480i signals look great, 480p looks pretty good and 1080i of course looks great, but there are some problems with 720p. There's a spot on the left side of the tv that's much softer than the rest of the picture and a narrow band of geometric distortion at the bottom. Both are very noticeable when play Soul Calibur 2 on Xbox. Anyone else have this problem or is it just my unit?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ace_of_Sevens_
*hit the picture format button on your remote until the picture looks correct.


I've noticed that 480i signals look great, 480p looks pretty good and 1080i of course looks great, but there are some problems with 720p. There's a spot on the left side of the tv that's much softer than the rest of the picture and a narrow band of geometric distortion at the bottom. Both are very noticeable when play Soul Calibur 2 on Xbox. Anyone else have this problem or is it just my unit?*
This is kinda off topic for you problem and I'm sorry that I bring this up, but since the other formats look correct, is it possible that this set does display natively a 720p signal? I know that many other sets don't and it is most likely the case with this one as well, but I'd like to know how those that stated that this set downconverts or upconverts 720 to a different resolution arrived at that conclusion?


I can test 720p on our display sets tomorrow with the dish 6000 and see if it also exhibits your described behavior.


Ryan


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ace_of_Sevens_
*hit the picture format button on your remote until the picture looks correct.


I've noticed that 480i signals look great, 480p looks pretty good and 1080i of course looks great, but there are some problems with 720p. There's a spot on the left side of the tv that's much softer than the rest of the picture and a narrow band of geometric distortion at the bottom. Both are very noticeable when play Soul Calibur 2 on Xbox. Anyone else have this problem or is it just my unit?*
Do you have 720p enabled or disabled in your Xbox dashboard?


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by tropical6350_
*Sounds like the default is to look for an analog signal first each time you turn it on. I think you need to provide a signal to the analog input...ie., give it something to remember.*
It is now WORKING! This was exactly the problem. As soon as I gave it some analog channels to find, it now remembers the digital cable channels.


If you don't have any analog channels in memory, it does a scan for analog AND digital OTA channels everytime you turn the TV on. Because of the digital OTA scan, all the digital cable channels previously found are erased from memory. What a stupid configuration!


Sanyo support gave me some BS about the problem being from a channel being specified in the "initial channel" setting. This setting wasn't even enabled, what a bunch of bafoons.


Anyway, if you are planning on using the QAM tuner for digital cable, you must provide it a signal to find in it's initial analog scan. You can probably even hook up a VCR to channel 3 or 4 and let it find that. Otherwise it will perform a scan everytime you power off/on the TV while on the tuner input.


----------



## mike2004

My excitement for television sets with integrated HDTV tuners was dampened after learning I must rent a HD converter box if I want to watch "any" HD broadcast offered by Comcast cable.


So, what good are integrated HD tuners for Comcast cable users when you still have to rent a decoder box? Sounds like a HD ready set is all you need, so why include a HD tuner?


PS: I'm not interested in using a rooftop antenna at this time.


thanks

mike


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*My excitement for television sets with integrated HDTV tuners was dampened after learning I must rent a HD converter box if I want to watch "any" HD broadcast offered by Comcast cable.
*
That is not necessarily true. This TV has two tuners, an OTA tuner for use with an external antenna, and a QAM tuner for digital cable. If your cable provider broadcasts the HD channels unencrypted over QAM than you don't need the decoder box. The premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc) are most likely encrypted so you will need the box for those. But if you just want basic cable, why bother paying extra for a converter box? If you have a QAM tuner, just hook the cable up to the back of the TV.


I have Cablevision and I can tune in a few HD channels as well as other digital channels just fine (without a converter box).


----------



## mike2004

According to Comcast's web site:



"HD-Capable sets have a High-Definition receiver/decoder built in

- HD-Ready sets are essentially a monitor and require an external receiver/decoder (which Comcast provides)

- A Comcast HDTV decoder is needed for either HD-Capable or HD-Ready sets."



So, Comcast customers cannot benefit from a TV with built in HD tuner the way I understand it.


Comcast customers who purchase a TV with an integrated HD tuner end up with a tuner that doesn't tune HD.


mike


----------



## buzzly

Not true, Mike2004.


Comcast IS boardcasting SOME HD channels un-scrambled. AND if there is no specific-filter installed before the cable get into your house, the Sanyo's QAM tuner can pick up a number of channels. (It is not likely a HD-specific is installed anywhere)


I am at Metro Boston with Comcast, I am getting the 4 major networks, 3-4 PBS channels, and at least 50 music channels.


Even if you are the unlucky few, you can pick up a a few channels using indoor attenna such as 12" Zenith Silver Senor ($25).



Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*According to Comcast's web site:



"HD-Capable sets have a High-Definition receiver/decoder built in

- HD-Ready sets are essentially a monitor and require an external receiver/decoder (which Comcast provides)

- A Comcast HDTV decoder is needed for either HD-Capable or HD-Ready sets."



So, Comcast customers cannot benefit from a TV with built in HD tuner the way I understand it.


Comcast customers who purchase a TV with an integrated HD tuner end up with a tuner that doesn't tune HD.


mike*


----------



## mike2004

So Comcast isn't really explaining the entire story, other than to indicate at its web site that you need to rent one of their tuners.


This is good news, and I'm assuming that here in Haverhill we will be able to pull in *some* HD programming without the need for a cable decoder box.... That's what I'd been hoping to learn before I make the move into a HD tv with built in HD tuner.


Now if only Sanyo made a 36 inch 16:9 set.....


Excellent,


mike


----------



## Jet Champion

I would advise everyone to buy TVs at Wal-Mart as soon as possible. If they ever have to pay off on the Class Action Gender Discrimination Lawsuit that was just recently announced they may have to raise their prices by a penny!


----------



## mrchan

I just bought the 30 16:9 but am somewhat of a newb so I have a few questions:


All I did, was turn on the set and run the channel scan. i have my antenna plugged into the digital coax input on the back of the TV.


1. my digital channels dont all take up the entire screen. it seems to vary from program to program and commercial to comercial. some have a bar on the left and right sides, some have a bar all around. the channels are all noted with a D xx so I know it's digital. is this normal?


2. some channels have sub channels ie: i have D 06-1, D 06-2, D 06-3, D06-4. how do i get rid of some of the sub channels without getting rid of all of them? i want D 06-2 but not 1, 3 or 4.


3. when i channel surf, as soon as i get to the end of my digital channels (58 for me) it will go through the other inputs (video 1, component 1, HDMI) then surf through the analog channels. how do i get it so i only surf digital channels?


4. When i play DVD movies with my PS2 it plays in 16:9 but it plays with bars on all sides, left, right, top and bottom. i do have the PS2 in 16:9 mode. think this is a because of the PS2? if i go and buy a standalone DVD player, this should fix it?


question 2 and 3 are most important to me, as i'd like to be able to channel surf all the way up and have it loop back. and scanning thru sub channels that sometimes have the same show in a different language is annoying.


thanks in advance! so far i really like the TV!


----------



## buzzly

I have the same 30" 16:9 for 6 days. That makes me the expert, right?


For you questions:


1) Yes, depend on the format, the size of the screen will be different.


2) After you have scan the digital channels, go to Menu -> Channel -> Channel Scan Memory, then use chan up/down key to get to the specifc channel, then Delete it.


3) Use INPUT key to change to different inputs. Better yet, use TUNER to switch between just the two tuners. I don't think there is a way to "loop back" the channels within the same input. Sanyo "insert" the channels into one large channel scan menu. That is not uncommon.


4) Even for dvd, the size of the screen will still be different depending on the format/resolution. Use the PIX Shape key to get the zoom effect you like. Bottom line, using a DVD standalone player would not "fix" this.




Cheers.


Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*I just bought the 30 16:9 but am somewhat of a newb so I have a few questions:


All I did, was turn on the set and run the channel scan. i have my antenna plugged into the digital coax input on the back of the TV.


1. my digital channels dont all take up the entire screen. it seems to vary from program to program and commercial to comercial. some have a bar on the left and right sides, some have a bar all around. the channels are all noted with a D xx so I know it's digital. is this normal?


2. some channels have sub channels ie: i have D 06-1, D 06-2, D 06-3, D06-4. how do i get rid of some of the sub channels without getting rid of all of them? i want D 06-2 but not 1, 3 or 4.


3. when i channel surf, as soon as i get to the end of my digital channels (58 for me) it will go through the other inputs (video 1, component 1, HDMI) then surf through the analog channels. how do i get it so i only surf digital channels?


4. When i play DVD movies with my PS2 it plays in 16:9 but it plays with bars on all sides, left, right, top and bottom. i do have the PS2 in 16:9 mode. think this is a because of the PS2? if i go and buy a standalone DVD player, this should fix it?


question 2 and 3 are most important to me, as i'd like to be able to channel surf all the way up and have it loop back. and scanning thru sub channels that sometimes have the same show in a different language is annoying.


thanks in advance! so far i really like the TV!*


----------



## Nashville Cat

I have the Zenith C32V37 with built-in HDTV QAM tuner. I live in Nashville and can get HDTV from Comcast. I get the major local HDTV channels(ABC,NBC,CBS,PBS). Also, I can get INHD 1 and 2(102-1,102-2) and now Discovery HD Theater(95-2). These are all unscrambled. Can also get all of the digital music channels. A scan results in 125 channels total from the digital lineup. HDTV looks great!


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Julie_
*Yes I'm talking about plasmas. I don't know what the situation is before but as of right now Panasonic makes their own glass. They own and built plasma glass manufacturing plants. Ironically Fujitsu which makes their own glass also uses Panasonic glass for the own 50" models because they didn't have manufacturing capability for that screen size. BTW there are many plasma glass makers not just two. Panasonic/JVC, Fujitsu, NEC, Pioneer all make their own glass and those are just the Japanese companies. There are the Korean and European companies too. Also Matsushita and Japan Victor Corp. merged a few years ago.

http://www.srsproductions.net/Plasma/plasma.htm 


THE MAJOR MANUFACTURERS


NEC - Nec is an OEM. The company's plan is to supply industrial unit under the NEC name and supply home units under names such as Marantz and RCA.

Panasonic - Panasonic is an OEM who Supplies Toshiba, JVC, Fujitsu and more.

Pioneer - Pioneer is an OEM who sells their product to Sharp.

Fujitsu - Fujitsu is an OEM in partnership with Hitachi.42" is an OEM but the 50" and 61" Fujitsu Plasmas are Panasonic and NEC.

Sony - Sony is an OEM for their boards and chip sets but uses Fujitsu/ Hitachi plasma screen glass.

Hitachi - Owns 50% of a plasma screen factory with Fujitsu. OEM for it's own internal components.

Philips - Uses Fujitsu/ Hitachi glass screen and most internal components as well. However, Philips makes its own bezel with built in speakers.

LG / Zenith - Make their own glass in Korea.

Samsung - Makes its own components in Korea.


THE SECONDARY MANUFACTURERS


RCA/ Thompson - Uses OEM product from NEC, with a new bezel.

JVC - 50 inch is Panasonic, 42 is NEC

Toshiba - OEM from Panasonic.

Sharp - OEM product from Pioneer for 50" and 42 though they may make some internal component changes .

Runco - OEM 50" from Pioneer and 42" from NEC.

Marantz - OEM 42" plasma monitor from NEC.

Viewsonic - OEM 50" plasma screen from Pioneer ( old 502 ).

Sampo - 42v3 is old Fujitsu, 42v6 is Samsung Plasma




Well I'm not really arguing that SONY invented the flat CRT. As I said Panasonic had the first IIRC 100% flat CRT, but the picture was concave. I think it was a PC monitor. What I was saying is the NEC/Mitsubishi licensed the SONY tube design which uses IIRC a lense to bend the image to make it flat with the screen. I didn't say SONY were the first or only company to design a flat CRT as evidenced by the Panasonic example. The reason why I know is because Mitsubishi's tubes are called DiamondTRON. TRON is a SONY trademark as in TriniTRON, JumboTRON, etc. SONY's flat CRT are now call FDTRON. The TriniTRON was the vertically flat but horizontally curved CRTs.*
Thanks. I obviously just didn't read it closely enough. I didn't mean to imply that all plasmas come from 2 glass sources. I was suggesting that all of the cheap brands like Daewoo and Sampo are probably coming from only a couple of glass sources.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Evan Nash_
*I took my TV back.


Glad I did. Gonna spend a bit more for a better TV. Have fun guys. I didn't. =(*
If you won't miss the built-in tuners, the Panasonic 30" that we're also selling might be right for you if you don't want to expand your budget. It's been wispering "buy me" softly to my wallet for a while now.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*I would advise everyone to buy TVs at Wal-Mart as soon as possible. If they ever have to pay off on the Class Action Gender Discrimination Lawsuit that was just recently announced they may have to raise their prices by a penny!*
Are you deathly bored or something? This is, what, the third pointless post you've dumped in here? Go troll somewhere else please. This thread is for people who are curious/needing help regarding this tv, not about where it was bought from.


----------



## vdorta

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*I would advise everyone to buy TVs at Wal-Mart as soon as possible. If they ever have to pay off on the Class Action Gender Discrimination Lawsuit that was just recently announced they may have to raise their prices by a penny!*
Troll with a political agenda


----------



## robroy90

After following this thread, I went and bought one last night.


After picking it up, bringing it home, and unpacking it...


IT DOESN'T WORK!!! I can't get it to turn on. I think it is DOA straight out of the box.


This is not a good sign. I am less than impressed. I am trying to decide what to do after I return it. Buy another, or get something else...


I think the price might be a little too good to be true, unfortunately.


Rob


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*I have the same 30" 16:9 for 6 days. That makes me the expert, right?


For you questions:


1) Yes, depend on the format, the size of the screen will be different.


2) After you have scan the digital channels, go to Menu -> Channel -> Channel Scan Memory, then use chan up/down key to get to the specifc channel, then Delete it.


3) Use INPUT key to change to different inputs. Better yet, use TUNER to switch between just the two tuners. I don't think there is a way to "loop back" the channels within the same input. Sanyo "insert" the channels into one large channel scan menu. That is not uncommon.


4) Even for dvd, the size of the screen will still be different depending on the format/resolution. Use the PIX Shape key to get the zoom effect you like. Bottom line, using a DVD standalone player would not "fix" this.


Cheers.*
thanks for the info. i still have a couple more questions.


2. when i go to channel scan memory, and get to say D 06-3 and delete that, it deletes all of the d 06 channels, 1-4. but i want to keep D06-2. is this possible? am i doing something wrong?


3. i tried to delete the analog channels one by one, but when i went to channel scan, switched to one of the analog channels, the only option was to add, and not delete. so this is like this for everyone?


4. i tried playing monsters inc, in widescreen mode, which plays full screen on my friends samsung 30 16:9, but on mine it added the bars. anyone else play monsters inc and have the bars?


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*Comcast customers who purchase a TV with an integrated HD tuner end up with a tuner that doesn't tune HD.
*
You shouldn't use a blanket statement like this.


First of all, many comcast customers can receive their locals in HD using an OTA antenna. So even if their TV had ONLY an OTA tuner, they could tune HD.


Second of all, QAM tuners (which this TV also has) are a new thing, and 99% of their customers probably don't know what one is. I don't even think the cable companies know they are out there, seeing how many of them are broadcasting even their pay-per-view channels unencrypted over QAM. What do you expect them to do, say "Hey everybody, you don't need the cable box or a subscription to to any special services, just buy a QAM tuner".


I'm sure this will all change soon though, seeing how a lot of new TV's are incorporating QAM tuners and cablecard access. Even Tivos may soon have QAM tuners, and there are currently QAM tuner cards you can buy for your PC.

Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*

my digital channels dont all take up the entire screen. it seems to vary from program to program and commercial to comercial. some have a bar on the left and right sides, some have a bar all around. the channels are all noted with a D xx so I know it's digital. is this normal?


When i play DVD movies with my PS2 it plays in 16:9 but it plays with bars on all sides, left, right, top and bottom. i do have the PS2 in 16:9 mode. think this is a because of the PS2? if i go and buy a standalone DVD player, this should fix it?
*
mrchan-


We are in a transition period, so we have to deal with HD (16X9) and SD (4:3) all mixed together, sometime within the same program! Most commercials are 4:3, so when a HD program switches to a commercial, it will just be in a pillarbox in the center of the screen. Sometimes at sporting events some cameras will be in HD and some will not, so you can go from a beautiful HD shot of the field, to a horribly grainy picture from the sidelines. Give it time.


As far as your PS2 and DVD player, make sure they are set for use with a widescreen TV like you mentioned, and if you set the pix shape to full, it should make 16X9 material fill the screen, and 4:3 material to fill a square in the center. The only exception is some HD stations may broadcast in stretch mode, so even if you have your TV set correctly you may get a stretched picture.


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChriÅ¡_

mrchan-


We are in a transition period, so we have to deal with HD (16X9) and SD (4:3) all mixed together, sometime within the same program! Most commercials are 4:3, so when a HD program switches to a commercial, it will just be in a pillarbox in the center of the screen. Sometimes at sporting events some cameras will be in HD and some will not, so you can go from a beautiful HD shot of the field, to a horribly grainy picture from the sidelines. Give it time.


As far as your PS2 and DVD player, make sure they are set for use with a widescreen TV like you mentioned, and if you set the pix shape to full, it should make 16X9 material fill the screen, and 4:3 material to fill a square in the center. The only exception is some HD stations may broadcast in stretch mode, so even if you have your TV set correctly you may get a stretched picture.
thanks for the info. i have my PS2 set to 16:9, and picked the widescreen version of monsters inc, but still have the bars in full mode. is that a PS2 related problem?


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*thanks for the info. i still have a couple more questions.


2. when i go to channel scan memory, and get to say D 06-3 and delete that, it deletes all of the d 06 channels, 1-4. but i want to keep D06-2. is this possible? am i doing something wrong?


3. i tried to delete the analog channels one by one, but when i went to channel scan, switched to one of the analog channels, the only option was to add, and not delete. so this is like this for everyone?


4. i tried playing monsters inc, in widescreen mode, which plays full screen on my friends samsung 30 16:9, but on mine it added the bars. anyone else play monsters inc and have the bars?*
2.) Don't know about this, maybe you cannot delete subchannels within a channel.


3.) If it's only asking to add, there must not be anything in memory for analog?


4.) Are you saying it was a 4:3 picture instead of a widescreen? I know both versions are on the DVD, which was playing? Was there black bars on the top and bottom as well? Is your DVD player set for use with a widescreen TV?


EDIT- I didn't realize you were using your PS2 to play DVD's. I'm not sure about that, all I know is Monsters Inc fills the screen properly on my setup.


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChriÅ¡_
*


4.) Are you saying it was a 4:3 picture instead of a widescreen? I know both versions are on the DVD, which was playing? Was there black bars on the top and bottom as well? Is your DVD player set for use with a widescreen TV?


EDIT- I didn't realize you were using your PS2 to play DVD's. I'm not sure about that, all I know is Monsters Inc fills the screen properly on my setup.*
i tried a few different setups. but with 16:9 set on the PS2 and widescreen picked on the Monsters Inc DVD, it had bars. I believe it had bars all around, top, bottom, left and right, so that it had the same 16:9 ratio, but just smaller?


i have a feeling it may be PS2 related, i should go out and buy a progressive scan DVD player anyway. hopefully that will fix the problem.


Does anyone know how to delete sub channels?


----------



## graystrickland

I have obtained, scanned to PDF and posted on my server a copy of the Sanyo HT30744 Service Manual. Everything you ever wanted to know about tweaking your tv is there... and then some.


My server and my bandwidth is limited. Feel free to copy over to another server, but strictly for non-commercial use (don't sell it). Sanyo gave me permission to post this to the web only for non-commercial use. If you post it, please do the same.

http://www.slf.us/sanyo.pdf


----------



## Foxbat121

Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*i tried a few different setups. but with 16:9 set on the PS2 and widescreen picked on the Monsters Inc DVD, it had bars. I believe it had bars all around, top, bottom, left and right, so that it had the same 16:9 ratio, but just smaller? All DVD players defaults to 4:3 ouput unless you changed it in its setup.


i have a feeling it may be PS2 related, i should go out and buy a progressive scan DVD player anyway. hopefully that will fix the problem.


Does anyone know how to delete sub channels?*
Seems to me you didn't setup your PS2 (or any DVD player) to output to 16:9 TV. That's why you see bars all around.


There are also some old DVD discs(Titanic for example) use letter boxed widescreen which will also show up with bars all around even if you setup your DVD player correctly.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*I have obtained, scanned to PDF and posted on my server a copy of the Sanyo HT30744 Service Manual. Everything you ever wanted to know about tweaking your tv is there... and then some.


My server and my bandwidth is limited. Feel free to copy over to another server, but strictly for non-commercial use (don't sell it). Sanyo gave me permission to post this to the web only for non-commercial use. If you post it, please do the same.

http://www.slf.us/sanyo.pdf *
WOW...thanks gray, this is great...i think...


It seems to give help to those tinkering with the service menu. I assume most of this applies to the 32" as well. If not, do you have the 32" manual? I really am not sure I would use it (i forgot my secret decoder ring at home  ), but there might be some brave person looking for it.


Thanks AGAIN!


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by Foxbat121_
*Seems to me you didn't setup your PS2 (or any DVD player) to output to 16:9 TV. That's why you see bars all around.


There are also some old DVD discs(Titanic for example) use letter boxed widescreen which will also show up with bars all around even if you setup your DVD player correctly.*
i tried all three different setups in the system configuration on the PS2 4:3, full and 16:9.


----------



## mrchan

this may belong in another forum, but is this DVD player

http://www.compusa.com/products/prod...ed&ref=inktomi 


Philips DVP642 a good DVD player for this TV?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Hey Gray,

Did you obtain that from Sanyo themselves? If so, how did you get them to give it to you? Companies are notorious for not releaseing service menu information to the customer. Thats cool that you got the manual though.


Ryan


----------



## peters4n6

Don't own this TV (yet) and have been reviewing the PDF of the manual with particular attention being paid to the variety of A/V connection possibilities.


If I were to get my hands on the HD DirectTIVO STB and have my OTA antenna plugged into it, I presume I would have no need for any of the "channel searches" etc...as outlined in the manual? I don't see any reference on how to "disable" the Sanyo's internal tuner. Ideally, in my set-up, the TV should just function as a monitor. Comments?


Ericjavascript:smilie('')

confused


----------



## tilt3daxis

Can anyone _confirm_ that this set upconverts a 720p signal to 1080i?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*i tried a few different setups. but with 16:9 set on the PS2 and widescreen picked on the Monsters Inc DVD, it had bars. I believe it had bars all around, top, bottom, left and right, so that it had the same 16:9 ratio, but just smaller?


i have a feeling it may be PS2 related, i should go out and buy a progressive scan DVD player anyway. hopefully that will fix the problem.


Does anyone know how to delete sub channels?*
You should be alright with your ps2 as a dvd player (a dedicated one will probably be more user friendly and have a better picture), but with a ps2, you can (and should) be able to have monsters inc. play in widescreen, filling the tv. The ps2 has to be set on tv type of 16:9 and your tv has to be set on full. With this combination, monsters inc should fill your widescreen tv. If you select the widescreen monsters inc with this setup and it only fills left to right but still has bars on the top and bottom, then that means that the tv is not anamorphic and you'll have to use one of the tvs zoom modes to compensate. I personally have a 30" philips and have used the ps2 as a dvd player with monsters inc and have not had any problems.


Another thing is the ps2 may not be remembering the settings that you have changed. When you have a dvd in and it is playing, hit stop then hit the display button, then select setup and change your screen shape in there, you have to exit out of the menu and eject the dvd for the settings to be saved.


Ryan


----------



## oryan_dunn

Hey mrchan,


Search the dvd forum of avs for "642" and you'll find some threads on that player. If you wanna know about its divx and mp4 playback, check the threads over at doom9.org and dvdrhelp.com. Here is a link to a thread at doom9 about this player that is active http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?threadid=77641 


If you want it to be used with the widescreen tv and play back divx and xvid, take a look through that thread because there are problems with that setup. In fact, most dvd players that play divx will have the same problems as this with widescreen tvs.


Ryan


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Can anyone confirm that this set upconverts a 720p signal to 1080i?*
I'd like to know too. I'd also like to know if it does 480p native or converts that to someting else. Is there a way to test for this conversion or what it does with 720p?


----------



## mrchan

thanks for the info ryan.


but now i have even more questions, heh.


your 30" philips widescreen is anamoprhic but ths sanyo 30" widescreen is not? what is anamorphic?


i'm a bit hesitant to use the pixshape button, because want to see everything the director wanted me to see. i dont like losing parts of the screen.


i'll try what you suggested on the PS2, to get it to save the settings. but i think it is saved.


i only plan to use the 642 DVD player for DVDs, i dont have an divx movies. will it be a good choice for that? i had a look at some of the 642 threads and they were mostly concerned with divx playback.


does it do upscaling? and what is upscaling?


man, the more i learn, the more i find out i dont know anything. heh.


----------



## oryan_dunn

For a complete explanation of anamorphic dvds and a comparison against the different widescreen formats look at this The Ultimate Guide to Anamorphic Widescreen DVD 


anamorphic is not refering to the tv, but the dvd movie itself. Basically, an anamporphic dvd is a widescreen dvd with no bars (1.78:1) or with really small bars (2.35:1). These are "enhanced for 16:9 tvs" because your tv will use its full resolution when playing them. they are called anamorphic because if you actually look at the frame of the movie with the pixels being a 1:1 ratio, the movie would look distorted, but your tv streches it out and will use its full resolution to display it. these dvds play correctly on a regular tv because the player its self adds back in the extra black bars needed to keep it at the correct ratio for a 4:3 tv. Try this, set your dvd player to a 16:9 tv and hook it to a regular tv. If the dvd is an anamorphic widescreen dvd, the picture will look streched vertically and everyone will appear tall and skinny. There are a few older "letterboxed" widescreen dvds which technically are full screen and have the added black bars in the dvd's picture itself. These present a problem for widescreen tv owners becuase playing back the movie will still have all the black bars that would be present on a 4:3 tv. The only way around this is to use one of the tv's zoom modes to cut off the black bars.


By having your tv set to "full" and your dvd player or ps2 set to 16:9, you wont lose anything the director intended. You don't have to be afraid to hit the pix shape button as all it does is cycle through the picture formats. In fact, go ahead and do that and see how the picture changes as you do that.


Hope this helps,

Ryan


----------



## Chriš2

peters4n6-


I don't know if you can disable the tuner, but you don't have to use it. It's got plenty of component and s-video inputs (and an HDMI input), so you could hook your HD Tivo up to component1, and a DVD player to component2, and still have inputs left. The only drawback is when cycling through the different inputs, you have an extra button push while skipping the tuner input.



tilt3daxis-

I don't think there are any direct view CRT's that display 720P natively. This TV can display 720P content though. Our local FOX affiliate is currently broadcasting in 720P and it shows up fine. Obviously it is converting to 1080i.


mrchan-

This TV shouldn't have any problem with anamorphic DVD's. It is more of a function of your DVD player being able to flag the content properly anyway. I am having no problem with widescreen DVDs being displayed properly. It sounds like what is happening in your situation is your DVD player is sending the TV a 4:3 signal. Because it's 4:3 the widescreen movie is being displayed inside the 4:3 image.


----------



## mrchan

thanks for the info ryan. i will play around with it more tonite.

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChriÅ¡_
*mrchan-

This TV shouldn't have any problem with anamorphic DVD's. It is more of a function of your DVD player being able to flag the content properly anyway. I am having no problem with widescreen DVDs being displayed properly. It sounds like what is happening in your situation is your DVD player is sending the TV a 4:3 signal. Because it's 4:3 the widescreen movie is being displayed inside the 4:3 image.*
i have my PS2 set to 16:9 so i think it should display correctly, but i still get black bars while playing monsters inc.


anyone else have this TV and a PS2 and the movie Monsters Inc?


----------



## Fireye

Sanyo PDF mirrored at:

hinome(dot)net/temp/sanyo.pdf

Sorry about the url, but curse these post restrictions!


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChriÅ¡_
*

tilt3daxis-

I don't think there are any direct view CRT's that display 720P natively. This TV can display 720P content though. Our local FOX affiliate is currently broadcasting in 720P and it shows up fine. Obviously it is converting to 1080i.*
So the TV itself is doing the upconverting, and not a STB? It would pain me to play Soul Calibur 2 in 480p and not at a higher resolution 


EDIT: Oooh, and how can you tell? Do you just hit that 'info' button?


----------



## mrchan

would the zenith DVB318 DVD player be perfect for this TV?


----------



## peters4n6

is this TV only available at WalMart Supercenters or are they potentially availabe at all WalMarts?


Eric


----------



## Willy Shawn

I'm new here, so take it easy on me. 


I don't know much about hdtv, I just bought the 32" about 3 weeks ago.


I wouldn't know how to tell if the tv is upscaling or not, but while playing MVP baseball 2004 on xbox and using the "info" button on the remote it shows as 1280x720(p). The picture is also in a widescreen format. I've been reading in the thread about the tv not displaying 720p, but upscaling to 1080i. I guess what I'm trying to ask is how does one know for sure if the image is being upscaled or infact being displayed at 720p?


What ever game I play the "info" button reports whatever resolution the game claims to support.


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*By having your tv set to "full" and your dvd player or ps2 set to 16:9, you wont lose anything the director intended. You don't have to be afraid to hit the pix shape button as all it does is cycle through the picture formats. In fact, go ahead and do that and see how the picture changes as you do that.


Hope this helps,

Ryan*
with the PS2 set to 16:9 and the TV set to "full" and the movie in widescreen, i get bars in the top and bottom. only when i go to zoom1 do those disappear.


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by peters4n6_
*is this TV only available at WalMart Supercenters or are they potentially availabe at all WalMarts?


Eric*
all


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Hey Gray,

Did you obtain that from Sanyo themselves? If so, how did you get them to give it to you? Companies are notorious for not releaseing service menu information to the customer. Thats cool that you got the manual though.


Ryan*
I called the number on the website and said, "Hey, about 1,000 other guys and I are trying to figure out the service manual. Do you have any documentation on that? Can I *buy* a service manual?" and he said, "No problem. I have a bunch. I'll mail you one for free." Two days later I had it.I also asked him if it was ok to share it with the AVS world and he said it was.


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*

Another thing is the ps2 may not be remembering the settings that you have changed. When you have a dvd in and it is playing, hit stop then hit the display button, then select setup and change your screen shape in there, you have to exit out of the menu and eject the dvd for the settings to be saved.


Ryan*
so i just tried this, and i think it is the problem. in the system config i have it set to 16:9. when i play a movie, then hit select to go into the setup, then go into the screen type it says 4:3 letterbox, and it won't let me change it. the options you can change are highlighted in blue text when selected. this one is in white text and i can't pick anything different. anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by peters4n6_
*is this TV only available at WalMart Supercenters or are they potentially availabe at all WalMarts?


Eric*
It should be available at nearly all walmarts, not just the supercenters. I imagine there's a cutoff for stores that are very, very small though. If you are looking for the 30" widescreen then that one is being limited to the larger stores from what I can tell. Our store (about 75,000 sq/ft) is allocated the 32" but not the 30". We DO have 2 of the 30" ones due to a mistake with the distribution center though. Anybody living within reasonable driving distance of the Black Hills can come and claim one!  Please? I need the bin space.......


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*so i just tried this, and i think it is the problem. in the system config i have it set to 16:9. when i play a movie, then hit select to go into the setup, then go into the screen type it says 4:3 letterbox, and it won't let me change it. the options you can change are highlighted in blue text when selected. this one is in white text and i can't pick anything different. anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?*
nevermind. figured out you have to stop the DVD first. duh. it now plays as it should.


----------



## johnathan

Just wanted to say I bought the 32" today. The digital tuner is very sensitive and brings in all of our OTA digital stations ! In the past I have had 2 other tuners that weren't so sensitive [Hipix and MyHD] .


With a quick tweak to the contrast and brightness and set at the warm settings the picture on digital is very good. On 16x9 material the bars are small and acceptable to myself and the wife !


The geometry is much better on my set than the one on display. I have to say this is very big bang for the buck. DVD from even an interlaced player is very good. Happy viewing Johnathan


**Edit** *I will be recieving VOOM HD satellite next week and will report back on how the set handles it*


----------



## johnathan

Willy

It is my understanding that the info is stating the signal received and the set converts all digital to 1080i . This was mentioned a few pages back . Good luck Johnathan


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*I called the number on the website and said, "Hey, about 1,000 other guys and I are trying to figure out the service manual. Do you have any documentation on that? Can I *buy* a service manual?" and he said, "No problem. I have a bunch. I'll mail you one for free." Two days later I had it.I also asked him if it was ok to share it with the AVS world and he said it was.*
Wow thats cool. Usually they say something along the lines of "service manual.... what??" I've tried many different resources to find the service manual for my Philips and have come up empty handed everywhere I turn. I tried calling Philips when I first got it for the sequence to enter the service menu and they just kept telling me I needed to contact an authorized service center. GRRR.



Anyways, Fireye, if your server is able to handle it, I'd like to link to the service manual in my first post.


Ryan


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by johnathan_
*Willy

It is my understanding that the info is stating the signal received and the set converts all digital to 1080i . This was mentioned a few pages back . Good luck Johnathan*
But how can you tell for sure?  Is 480p noticeably uglier than 1080i? (I've never seen an HDTV in action )


----------



## Fireye

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Wow thats cool. Usually they say something along the lines of "service manual.... what??" I've tried many different resources to find the service manual for my Philips and have come up empty handed everywhere I turn. I tried calling Philips when I first got it for the sequence to enter the service menu and they just kept telling me I needed to contact an authorized service center. GRRR.



Anyways, Fireye, if your server is able to handle it, I'd like to link to the service manual in my first post.


Ryan*
Feel free. I have about 40gb left of transfer this month, which means just under 7500 downloads. I'll put it in a new subdirectory for permanant storage... henceforth it will be located (in addition to the temp directory, which will be deleted in a few weeks), at hinome(dot)net/images/sanyo.pdf . If it starts to pull more bandwidth than I have, it will be pulled, but I don't expect that to happen.


----------



## Jet Champion

We have now reached 711 replies about great displays at Wal-Mart! Wal-Mart without a doubt must be the ultimate boutique Video store in the history of the Cosmos! With this much interest in the Video Revolution I'm afraid that mankind may be anihlated by the Wonder of it all!


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*But how can you tell for sure?  Is 480p noticeably uglier than 1080i? (I've never seen an HDTV in action )*
Yes, it can be quite noticeable, depending on the material.


Something shot in true 720P video (like a live football game on ABC or ESPNHD- both are 720P) looks way better than 480P. But a movie that was shot in film, then transferred poorly to digital HD, can look worse than a DVD.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*We have now reached 711 replies about great displays at Wal-Mart! Wal-Mart without a doubt must be the ultimate boutique Video store in the history of the Cosmos! With this much interest in the Video Revolution I'm afraid that mankind may be anihlated by the Wonder of it all!*
Jet,

I respect each individuals opinion, but you are clearly in the minority here. Since this thread is about a Sanyo tv, which happens to be sold at Wal-Mart, please keep it on the subject of the tv. I am sure there are places you can go on the internet to blast Wal-Mart, but try to keep it clean here.


Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## vdorta

Availability of the Sanyo HDTV service manual makes this set a bigger bang for the buck, and the enhanced WalMart experience gives Jet Champion more heartburn. Good at all levels.


----------



## buzzly

I got a 30" WS TV at the Famingham, MA store. I don't think it is a Supercenter. The store had never put the TV on display.


First time I went there, I found the boxes on a storage rack myself. I was going to buy the 32" but found that the box wouldn't fix into my small SUV. I gave up and the teenager associate seemed quite happy. Ten days later, upon more research, I decided to get the 30" WS instead and the box would fit into my car. Since I knew where the boxes were, I was able to make the purchase in less than 10 minutes. The much-older associate told me that they had not sold any of these TVs. Surprise!


My other experience with the Walmart Supercenter at Mountain View CA was very good. I made a few purchases there when I got trapped there for 6 days after 9-11. The store layout was great. Services, from the store associates to the helpers at the parking lot were just great.


The long and short of this that you may have to ask for the Sanyo TV if you don't see them.



Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*It should be available at nearly all walmarts, not just the supercenters. I imagine there's a cutoff for stores that are very, very small though. If you are looking for the 30" widescreen then that one is being limited to the larger stores from what I can tell. Our store (about 75,000 sq/ft) is allocated the 32" but not the 30". We DO have 2 of the 30" ones due to a mistake with the distribution center though. Anybody living within reasonable driving distance of the Black Hills can come and claim one!  Please? I need the bin space....... *


----------



## TheFerret

Your buying is in-part based upon what can and cannot fit into your small SUV?


----------



## wildwillie6

Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*would the zenith DVB318 DVD player be perfect for this TV?*
Apparently not "perfect," exactly. . . a green line artifact is reported, when the DVB318 is on its best setting, 1080i. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...18#post3828921 


willie


----------



## buzzly

The short answer is Yes. I needed to find a way to get it home.


The long answer was, upon more research, I was not able find out if the 32" had Vertical Compress or 16:9 Enhanced mode when displaying 4:3 materials (see Foxbat121's post). SInce the Walmart store did not have them on display, I couldn't test them. So I went with a more certain bet-- the 30" WS.


Foxbat121 wrote:


--cut--

Sanyo's web site does not have any detailed technical specifications on how the 4:3 set display 16:9 HD image. There is some technology called Vertical Compress or 16:9 Enhanced mode (terms vary between manufacturers). What is does is when view 16:9 video on 4:3 screen, the tube will only scan the center portion of the screen where is 16:9 image is. This way all the scan line resolution (1080 lines) are used to display the 16:9 image. If a 4:3 TV does not have this technology, 1/4 of the scan lines are wasted on displaying blackbars. So your 1080i HD images will only be displayed as 810i image. Same is true for widescreen DVD playback. So unless we can know for sure Sanyo does have such technology for the 4:3 set, a 16:9 set is a best bet to get most image quality out of the HD and widescreen DVD. I can care less about SD picture size because in reality, you probably don't want to see the crappy SD in large size anyway ( and I have a 50" RPTV to prove it).


-----cut--


Quote:

_Originally posted by TheFerret_
*Your buying is in-part based upon what can and cannot fit into your small SUV?*


----------



## Ungatodiablo

I have the 30" Sanyo and the DVB318 and haven't seen any green line when upconverting to 1080i over component. The picture looks good.


----------



## TheFerret

buzzly, if you were near me I would have bright the pickup. Friends don't let friends buy based on their automobiles.  Cheers!


----------



## buzzly

Thanks Ferret, I am only 1000 miles (?) from you. I am happy with the 30" WS TV.

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheFerret_
*buzzly, if you were near me I would have bright the pickup. Friends don't let friends buy based on their automobiles.  Cheers!*


----------



## talz13

so any word on finding the 27" in the US? it's still listed as canada only, but someone's gotta want one!


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by wildwillie6_
*Apparently not "perfect," exactly. . . a green line artifact is reported, when the DVB318 is on its best setting, 1080i. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...18#post3828921 


willie*
thanks, i guess i missed it. seems like you are in the market for it as well.


i think the green line artifact isn't a common occurance. i browsed thru the 165 page thread on it =/ and only a few people have reported it.


Ungatodiablo - thanks for the info. glad to here you don't have the green line.


has anyone with the DVB318 and this Sanyo TV gotten the DVI -> HDMI to work? with upscaling?


----------



## mrchan

does this tv do upscaling to 1080? if so, where is the setting?


----------



## Fireye

Looking through the service manual, it mentions four specific modes. 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. I'm inclined to think this TV supports 720p natively.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Fireye_
*Looking through the service manual, it mentions four specific modes. 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. I'm inclined to think this TV supports 720p natively.*
To me the interesting thing is, if it native, or upconverted, none of us that own the TV can even tell, and no one even knows how to really test it. We know that it can handle a 780p signal (From ABC OTA or from game consoles), and the little matter of how it does it (native or upconverting) becomes a an excercise in splitting hairs. I know it tells ME--it doesn't matter.


Now I KNOW there is a huge standing debate over 780p vs 1080i, and which is better. I REALLY don't want to get into that, but for now, can we agree, that this TV handles the 780p signal, and does it well.


----------



## vdorta

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*I have obtained, scanned to PDF and posted on my server a copy of the Sanyo HT30744 Service Manual. Everything you ever wanted to know about tweaking your tv is there... and then some.*
Thanks for the invaluable help. I was checking it today and found that several important items on page 5 are unreadable, for example those for horizontal width. There are other unreadable items on another page but those are not important, I think. Could you please rescan page 5 (or maybe just post the item values for the rest of us to copy)?


Thanks again,


Val


----------



## buzzly

Has anyone gotten the AVI-HDMI interface to work yet?


I found a cheap 10' cable ($25) cable off ebay. I have a ATI 9500 graphic card with DVI output, Powerstrip s/w installed, and I am getting nowhere with it. All I got is "No Signal."


Anyone?


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*Has anyone gotten the AVI-HDMI interface to work yet?
*
Yes, look at the bottom of page 32 of this thread.


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*It should be available at nearly all walmarts, not just the supercenters. I imagine there's a cutoff for stores that are very, very small though. If you are looking for the 30" widescreen then that one is being limited to the larger stores from what I can tell. Our store (about 75,000 sq/ft) is allocated the 32" but not the 30". We DO have 2 of the 30" ones due to a mistake with the distribution center though. Anybody living within reasonable driving distance of the Black Hills can come and claim one!  Please? I need the bin space....... *
I live by a brand-new, fairly large Wal-Mart and they completely denied the existence of the 30" widescreen, purely because it wasn't on display. I wouldn't be surprised if the associate knew nothing of the 32" if I hadn't pointed it out, since it's not on display but rather boxed-up on the bottom shelf. The employees at this store are absolutely ridiculous! Is there any way of knowing if my store actually sells the WS?


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*I live by a brand-new, fairly large Wal-Mart and they completely denied the existence of the 30" widescreen, purely because it wasn't on display. I wouldn't be surprised if the associate knew nothing of the 32" if I hadn't pointed it out, since it's not on display but rather boxed-up on the bottom shelf. The employees at this store are absolutely ridiculous! Is there any way of knowing if my store actually sells the WS?  *
ask for a manager


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*Has anyone gotten the AVI-HDMI interface to work yet?


I found a cheap 10' cable ($25) cable off ebay. I have a ATI 9500 graphic card with DVI output, Powerstrip s/w installed, and I am getting nowhere with it. All I got is "No Signal."


Anyone?*
I was facing the same with my ATI Radeon All-In-Wonder 9000 Pro (and my $120.00 Monster cable -- Gawd, I hate my gotta have it now impatience). Then one day after weeks of messing with it and Powerstrip I got it working. And the only thing I did differently is that I finally hooked up a digital feed to my digital RF antenae jack and displayed some HD for the first time. After 30 min. of HD on that, I flipped over to HDMI and it was talking. Search this thread for my posts and you'll see two resolutions (that I couldn't make work at the time, but now can).


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by vdorta_
*Thanks for the invaluable help. I was checking it today and found that several important items on page 5 are unreadable, for example those for horizontal width. There are other unreadable items on another page but those are not important, I think. Could you please rescan page 5 (or maybe just post the item values for the rest of us to copy)?


Thanks again,


Val*
I rescanned in GRAYSCALE instead of Bitonal. The whole 60 page manual in grayscale PDF was 165mb. I've uploaded a new page 5 in grayscale. If anyone wants another pages in grayscale, let me know. I can't afford to have a bunch of people download a 165mb file from my site. My host will kill me (or up my site rental).

http://www.slf.us/sanyo_servicemanual_page5.pdf


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*I have obtained, scanned to PDF and posted on my server a copy of the Sanyo HT30744 Service Manual. Everything you ever wanted to know about tweaking your tv is there... and then some.


My server and my bandwidth is limited. Feel free to copy over to another server, but strictly for non-commercial use (don't sell it). Sanyo gave me permission to post this to the web only for non-commercial use. If you post it, please do the same.

http://www.slf.us/sanyo.pdf *
That's awesome Gray!! Any chance you can get your hands on the manual for the 32" 4:3?


----------



## mrchan

how do you guys think this compares with say the X1 projector which can be had for about the same price?


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*how do you guys think this compares with say the X1 projector which can be had for about the same price?*
If you've got a big enough room with adequate light control, there is no question that front projection (like the X1) is the way to go. I'm building a theater in my basement and I've got a Panasonic LT-300U projector. There is nothing like watching a high definition football game on a 10' wide screen.


But the problem is light control. You need to have the room dark to get the best picture. Most people put a TV this size in their living room, or somewhere that has windows and stays lit. But if you don't mind closing the curtains and turning the lights out every time you want to watch TV, go with FP.


FWIW, I demo'ed the X1. It is a DLP and only has a 1X color wheel. I am very sensitive to the "rainbow effect", so the X1 wasn't for me. That's why I went with LCD.


EDIT- Also remember with a front projector you still need a stereo and speakers for sound (the built in speaker is horrible), so factor that into the equation as well.


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChriÅ¡_
*If you've got a big enough room with adequate light control, there is no question that front projection (like the X1) is the way to go. I'm building a theater in my basement and I've got a Panasonic LT-300U projector. There is nothing like watching a high definition football game on a 10' wide screen.


But the problem is light control. You need to have the room dark to get the best picture. Most people put a TV this size in their living room, or somewhere that has windows and stays lit. But if you don't mind closing the curtains and turning the lights out every time you want to watch TV, go with FP.


FWIW, I demo'ed the X1. It is a DLP and only has a 1X color wheel. I am very sensitive to the "rainbow effect", so the X1 wasn't for me. That's why I went with LCD.


EDIT- Also remember with a front projector you still need a stereo and speakers for sound (the built in speaker is horrible), so factor that into the equation as well.*
thats more or less what i figured. i'll stick with my TV.


----------



## Geostyce

Graystrickland,


Thanks very much for the service manual post! It will prove invaluable to many of us.


Peace,


Chris in NC


----------



## tilt3daxis

Has anyone started tweaking yet?  Ryan's Excel sheet is in need of updating by more owners 


On another note, how does this thing stand against Sony's new 30" WS? Is the Sony worth the extra bills?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChriÅ¡_
*If you've got a big enough room with adequate light control, there is no question that front projection (like the X1) is the way to go. I'm building a theater in my basement and I've got a Panasonic LT-300U projector. There is nothing like watching a high definition football game on a 10' wide screen.


But the problem is light control. You need to have the room dark to get the best picture. Most people put a TV this size in their living room, or somewhere that has windows and stays lit. But if you don't mind closing the curtains and turning the lights out every time you want to watch TV, go with FP.


FWIW, I demo'ed the X1. It is a DLP and only has a 1X color wheel. I am very sensitive to the "rainbow effect", so the X1 wasn't for me. That's why I went with LCD.


EDIT- Also remember with a front projector you still need a stereo and speakers for sound (the built in speaker is horrible), so factor that into the equation as well.*
Check this out, Sony has designed a new black screen that only reflects red, green, and blue light, not ambient light. This way you can have a projector in a lighted room and it still looks good. Check out this post Sony Introduces Black Screen 


Here is a pic of a side by side comparison .


Ryan


----------



## MichaelG

That screen is ridiculous! No way of knowing how well it REALLY looks up close from this picture, but the idea is very promising.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yeah, I had my doubts as well. I don't know how it can reflect just the primary colors, but until I have seen it up close, all I have to go on is the pictures, and like you say, it is very promising. If this turns out to work like they say, I see the sales of projectors going up.


Ryan


----------



## Chriš2

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Check this out, Sony has designed a new black screen that only reflects red, green, and blue light, not ambient light. This way you can have a projector in a lighted room and it still looks good.*
Yea I saw that posted in the screens forum . I'm a little skeptical - anytime you filter ambient light you reduce the viewing cone. I couldn't read the wsj article because it requires registration, but I bet if it really works, it will be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Jet Champion

Vdorta: I do not get heartburn from Wal-Mart. Without Wal-Mart it would be difficult for me to survive.


I never have owned a Sanyo Television, but I did own a Sanyo Stereo System and it sounded great.


I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings about Wal-Mart--the amount of replies just strikes me as odd being that the AVS Forum is a place where people generally argue worse than movie critics.


Wal-Mart couldn't get this much FREE advertising if they tried...or do they know EXACTLY what they're doing?!


----------



## vdorta

Jet Champion: if by now you haven't seen the evidence of a 38-page thread with overwhelmingly positive questions and comments, you'll never see it.


----------



## Jet Champion

Maybe I am out of it vdorta--maybe a TV at Wal-Mart is Big news--if it is then maybe other posters besides me at the forum are out of it, too.


Maybe good affordable Direct-view for the masses is a big deal--you learn something new every day!


----------



## talz13

so anybody have some box dimensions on the 32" yet? i'm trying to figure out a transportation scheme to get it from the store to my house, and i need to find someone with a big enough car to take the tv home


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

Wal-Mart couldn't get this much FREE advertising if they tried...or do they know EXACTLY what they're doing?!
Wal-Mart isn't paying me to do this or xcalibur either. I'm a fan of cool new electronics and thought that the people here at avs would like to know about them. I had no idea when I started this thread that there would be this much interest in the tv.

Quote:

Maybe good affordable Direct-view for the masses is a big deal--you learn something new every day!
I do believe that it is a good thing as it gets more hdtvs into peoples hands and more importantly, it gets more hd tuners into their hands. The more people that are able to receive HD, the more likely the networks are to make shows in HD. Where I live, there isn't HD in the summer becuase of a weird time problem and since there isn't that much interest in HD yet, there isn't a whole lot going on to get HD in the summer. Take a look at this thread for an explanation of my problem.

Quote:

so anybody have some box dimensions on the 32" yet? i'm trying to figure out a transportation scheme to get it from the store to my house, and i need to find someone with a big enough car to take the tv home
If you can't get the tv with box into your car, you can always take it out and put it in the car without the box. We do that quite often for people with small or sports cars that buy a tv. If the customer wants, we can also break down the box so they can take it with them, but usually we just pitch the box (since you don't need it to return it, why bother?).


Ryan


----------



## BANGHEAD11

Okay talz13, I just went and measured my box. It's 32" high, 39" wide and 28" deep.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Wow thats cool. Usually they say something along the lines of "service manual.... what??" I've tried many different resources to find the service manual for my Philips and have come up empty handed everywhere I turn. I tried calling Philips when I first got it for the sequence to enter the service menu and they just kept telling me I needed to contact an authorized service center. GRRR.



Anyways, Fireye, if your server is able to handle it, I'd like to link to the service manual in my first post.


Ryan*
Wow. Score one for Sanyo customer service.  Service anything is usually a dirty word with manufactuerers. I can't believe they gave out a service manual for free.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*We have now reached 711 replies about great displays at Wal-Mart! Wal-Mart without a doubt must be the ultimate boutique Video store in the history of the Cosmos! With this much interest in the Video Revolution I'm afraid that mankind may be anihlated by the Wonder of it all!*
I took the time to report you to the mods, Jet Champion.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by talz13_
*so any word on finding the 27" in the US? it's still listed as canada only, but someone's gotta want one!*
If enough people expressed interest to Sanyo directly, then anything is possible. Not likely, but possible nevertheless.


----------



## Mike Rubin

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*If enough people expressed interest to Sanyo directly, then anything is possible. Not likely, but possible nevertheless.*
I would love one for my skinny old armoire, so I sent Sanyo an email begging it to import the 27744 to the US. If I hear anything in response, for which I shall not hold my breath, I will post here.


----------



## graystrickland

Ok... I got everybody the Service Manual, but that doesn't mean I understand it. Can anyone tell me what the menu items are that let you adjust for overscan on the HT30744? The only items in the Service Manual that even remotely look like (to me, anyway) the correct ones are:

No. -- Title -- Function

13D -- RF-Pre -- RF Pre/over(1-0)

13E -- 4i-Pre -- 480i Pre/over(1-0)

13F -- 4p-Pre -- 480p Pre/over(1-0)

140 -- 1i-Pre -- 1080i Pre/over(1-0)

141 -- 7p-Pre -- 720p Pre/over(1-0)

142 -- D-Pre -- Digital Pre/over(1-0)


and


1DE -- 4IVS -- 480i-Full V_Size

1E0 -- 4IHS -- 480i-Full H_Size

1F1 -- 4PVS -- 480p-Full V_Size

1F3 -- 4PHS -- 480p-Full H_Size

204 -- 7PVS -- 720p-Full V_Size

206 -- 7PHS -- 720p-Full H_Size

217 -- 1IVS -- 1080i-Full V_Size

219 -- 1IHS -- 1080i-Full H_Size

22A -- DVS -- Digital-Full V_Size

22C -- DHSI -- Digital-Full H_Size


Can anyone comment? I know that I could just plow ahead, but I'd rather hear from someone who knows.


----------



## Jet Champion

Since 6-2-04 there have been 141 replies to the official kd-34960 thread and 400 replies to this thread.


Does anyone know why? Are there that many more people interested in the Sanyo set at Wal-Mart? There may be and it is OK and wonderful for people to post about any product they are interested in.


I never can remember any other time at the Forum when what many people considered the best product in its class had much less posts than a rather low priced product. Has it happened before?


In the AV Press has the Sanyo product ellicited alot of coverage? Are the sales figures so high and the public so genuinely interested that it has been noted in any AV publication?


Have there ever been instances of employees of other stores besides Wal-Mart posting about one particular model as many times as has happened here? Is see nothing wrong about it I was just curious if it had ever happened before.


If this thread were to run continually until the end of this year is there any possibility that Wal-Mart could financially benefit? If people were genuinely interested in the product and that coincidentally happened I think that would be OK and wonderful.


Xcalibur_255: I don't know why you are reporting me to the mods. I only state my own personal opinions--it has not been my intent to offend anybody, any product, or any company. If I knew how I had offended you then maybe we could reach an understanding and rectify the problem--that is up to you. I will say this: if anyone doesn't like my opinions he is free to dispute them or to simply block them out. Anyone is also entitled to report me to the mods but I will not respond in kind. Anybody can say anything about me or my opinions--I would never attempt to silence them--I don't think that would be right--I believe in freedom--as Martin Luther King once said, "Let Freedom Ring!"


I also believe in responsibility. I have a responsibility to abide by the Forum's rules. I don't believe anything I said is false. If it is I will retract it and apologize As far as I know it is OK here to state one's opinions--even if it isn't the truth wins out in the end. It may be stifled in the short run, but in the long run it always prevails.


----------



## Oliver Deplace

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*Since 6-2-04 there have been 141 replies to the official kd-34960 thread and 400 replies to this thread.


Does anyone know why? Are there that many more people interested in the Sanyo set at Wal-Mart? There may be and it is OK and wonderful for people to post about any product they are interested in.*
If I were to venture a guess, it could be the result of the Sanyo being available and it's buyers, having already evaluated it, giving opinions and suggestions.

This prompts additional questions from potential buyers and other users.

The Sanyo users are already into the tweaking.


The Sony isn't yet available. So, the discussion is (mostly) conjecture.

Without a hands-on perspective, you run out of stuff to discuss.

Once it's available, the threads concerning the Sony will be more active.



Compared to Sony, Sanyo is a relative unknown.

That doesn't mean they aren't worth investigating. Assuming you are aware of them. Thank you, Ryan.


Decades ago, in the automotive world, Honda was in a similar position.


----------



## Ungatodiablo

I think one thing you may not have considered is that Walmart is the only place you can buy these Sanyo televisions--hence any discussion about the televisions will necessarily have to include a lot of discussion about Walmart--availibility, return policies etc.

These Sanyos are decent, low-priced, entry level HDTV's so I suspect any thread about them started here--regardless if the word 'Walmart' appeared in the thread title would get lots of interest.

And honestly--why does it bother you enough to keep posting about it? Considering that the thread has been going on for some time I imagine that the mods are fully aware of it and would change the thread title or whatever if they had a problem with it.

-Editing to add-

One more point --Walmart has a pretty big negative connatation to alot of people--myself included. (No offense to the very helpful Walmart employees who frequent this thread). When I came to these forums to get some guidance on a sub $1000 digital television and saw this thread I was pretty skeptical--how good could a Walmart tv be? But after the positive reports started to come in about them I went and checked them out and eventually purchased one, and am satisfied with it. The point being that having 'Walmart' in the thread title is as apt to drive potential buyers away as to pull them in.


----------



## Jet Champion

When this thread ceases to be perpetual tell me about it. I believe as long as Wal-Mart is in the thread title it will remain perpetual. My guess is that it will be here years from now. After the XBR960 is long gone it will still be here and no it won't have anything to do with the greatness of the Sanyo product or the throngs that buy it. Will it sell alot? Probably. Will it sell alot because of perceived quality compared to other low priced sets that have also had their threads that came and suddenly left. No!


Apex has probably sold more than this Sanyo model.. Do you see perpetual Apex threads? Do you see perpetual Zenith threads? The fact is no company can garner enough interest to have a perpetual thread. I bet this one can. I bet it wouldn't if Wal-Mart's name wasn't in the title.


I have nothing against the model being investigated--I just don't believe that THAT many people are interested in the product. Are that many people interested in a low price product? Yes! If you changed Wal-Mart's name in the title and put any other company's name there would the interest be the same? NO! Now tell people who you think are stupid enough to believe that it wouldn't make any differene.


I don't know if the mods have a problem with it or not, but if they don't I have a suggestion for Tweeter and Circuit City, Best Buy, and any other retailer out there: Get one of your employees to state the name of your Company in the thread title. No matter whether the product is good or not or if the thread lasts long or not it should help your sales, it's the best free advertising you can get. While you're at it get different employees from around the country to post in with observations of the product and questions--that should make the thread last a little longer and should help sales.


Above all don't worry if it is blatant or obvious with the thread titles. Wal-Mart was in one of the titles and a company that big, do you really think they would do anything they didn't like?


Periodically, once a month, I will remind people of the length of this PERPETUAL thread, so if you don't want that to happen you might want to get me banned. A company with muscle would do that. Would you?


----------



## Jet Champion

When price is one of the main elements in the purchasing decision of a person buying a low priced display, what is the percentage of people who would be ATTRACTED to Wal-Mart's name versus those people who would be DISTANCED by Wal-Mart's name? I believe any logica person would tell you that when price is the main consideration that the name Wal-Mart sells! People who wouldn't buy because of the name Wal-Mart would be a much lower percentage because PRICE wouldn't be as much a factor in their purchase decision as a person who would buy at Wal-Mart.


I'm not Anti-Sanyo! If they sell billions of this set it is OK with me. I am not Anti Wal-Mart--if they sell billions of this model it is OK with me. I am not anti-the employee who works for Wal-Mart--he can speak his mind.


I am ANTI-COMPANY'S NAMES IN THREAD TITLES for much the same reasons that AVS is ANTI-Prices other than M.S.R.P in threads. If you want to mention Wal-Mart or any other comapny in a thread a million times it's OK with me--just don't put it in the title because the main thing that needs to be discussed here is the product. Where you buy it is secondary! I'm not saying don't mention it--JUST DON"T ADVERTISE IT IN THE READ TITLE!!!


----------



## Ungatodiablo

Okay,we got your point. Again. And again. I'm sure we'll all be looking forward to your monthly updates. See you at the end of July.


----------



## Jet Champion

Thanks Ungatodiablo! I hope you don't have to keep on hearing from me. If people REALLY are that interested in the Sanyo set from Wal-Mart, then I will do cheerleader posts and buy stock in both companies!


----------



## buzzly

I am slow. I was really confused about exactly what your were saying. That is until you'd finally spelled that out: you are against someone putting the company name on the tittle.


Although I don't necessary disagree with your point, but let's put this thing in prespective. First Walmart is the only place that carries these models. So the information about Walmart does serve a purpose. Secondly, given Walmart's sales in 2004 will be in the order of $280 billion (30+% of all the retail sales in the U.S.), it is impossible for anyone's "promotion" in this forum to make any meaningful impact to the bottomline of Walmart. And I don't believe OP meant to promote Walmart in the first place.


So, let's chill. I for one had actually purchased a unit because of the insight I'd gotten here. And I am happy with that. Quoting a famous person here: Can we all get along?




Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*......



I am ANTI-COMPANY'S NAMES IN THREAD TITLES for much the same reasons that AVS is ANTI-Prices other than M.S.R.P in threads. If you want to mention Wal-Mart or any other comapny in a thread a million times it's OK with me--just don't put it in the title because the main thing that needs to be discussed here is the product. Where you buy it is secondary! I'm not saying don't mention it--JUST DON"T ADVERTISE IT IN THE READ TITLE!!!*


----------



## buzzly

deleted


----------



## Jet Champion

To all the world: Peace!


----------



## oryan_dunn

Jet,

I chose the thread title for the very reason you stated. Originally, it pulled in many people just curious about what I could be talking about. If the original thread title was "Official Sanyo HT30744 Thread" I don't think any of these people would have giving it a second look. Many of the people who ended up buying the tv probably clicked on the thread just curious what it was all about. I don't know if I did break any rules and I'm sorry if I did, I just wanted people here to know about a tv that they wouldn't have ever known about in their tv search unless they went to a walmart, and honestly, before now, who would have thought to go there to look for a new hd built in tv? Since I have no problem about taking the name Wal-Mart out of the thread, maybe the mods could change the title to "Official Sanyo HDTV Thread" or "Official Sanyo HT30744 and HT32744 Thread". To many, the thread title probably seemed like an oxymoron and that garnered interest. To be honest, now that these tv's are well known around here, the thread title probably has nothing to do with the continual interest in the thread. As others have stated, it is due to the fact of people asking and answering questions. It seems that you have strong opinions and that is fine, but is this really that important to spend this much effor discusing? I know a few political forums that get much more heated that anything in here, even more than the OAR threads, LOL! Anyways, I feel that there are bigger things in this world to get upset about, and if it would make you happy, I encourage the mods to change the title.


Ryan


PS. I still probably would have used the same thread title if i were a shopper and saw the tv while shopping.


----------



## Jet Champion

I have nothing against you for doing it for the reason you did. All I would say to anyone out there is if you could do it for a harmless reason, could somebody else do it for a manipulative company profit driven reason? I think the reason is a resounding yes!


Just remember this everybody: look at all the effort and posts it took for me to show the POTENTIAL for manipulation of the forum. Always keep that in mind when you read anything here.


The worst thing this man did was SELL a good reasonably priced TV to people who could afford it. That's not bad! That's American! If you bought one of those TVs enjoy it with my blessings!


----------



## GlenH

Jet,


I see your point. But, I think the vast majority of posts in this thread have only to do with the TV and not Walmart. While Walmart may have drawn some people to read this thread, I myself am more intrigued by the fact that I can buy a decent, recognizable name brand 32" or 30" HDTV w/ integrated ATSC tuner for under $800. I think if Best Buy was selling this TV, and there was a similarly titled thread w/ Best Buy instead of Walmart, it would still be a 30+ page thread b/c of the interest in a TV with this price point and set of features.


----------



## vdorta

So for whatever reasons, it's not nice to name certain companies while others are OK. It's politically incorrect to name Wal-Mart, but decent to name Sanyo, because it is a "product." This is a fantasy, the product doesn't exist in a vacuum, it is made by a company and the name is that of a company.


And some here "have some problems with Wal-Mart" but still they buy the products the company sells.


----------



## graystrickland

I was watching an NBC program at 1920x1080i on my digital cable feed and put the tv in PAP mode and had the same NBC station on left and right in analog and digital versions. The differences were obvious. The digital picture is much redder and the digital picture and sound is somewhere between 0.5 and 1.0 seconds behind the analog picture. Could the sound-lag problem that people have reported be related?


----------



## sixdoubleseven

This thread is drifting way off topic. Jet, I'd suggest that if you don't like this thread, then don't open it.


----------



## sixdoubleseven

This thread is drifting way off topic. Jet, I'd suggest that if you don't like this thread, then don't open it.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*I was watching an NBC program at 1920x1080i on my digital cable feed and put the TV in PAP mode and had the same NBC station on left and right in analog and digital versions. The differences were obvious. The digital picture is much redder and the digital picture and sound is somewhere between 0.5 and 1.0 seconds behind the analog picture. Could the sound-lag problem that people have reported be related?*
The reason for the delay between the analog & digital is


a) because they _might_ be different broadcasts (ie they woudn't necessarily be in sync) and


b) The Digital picture has to be decoded and that takes time, causing the delay.


----------



## Budget_HT

I think this thread is all about getting HDTV to the masses based on the lowest available price point and a widely available product. Explaining and promoting home theater and HDTV are two of the primary themes of this AVS Forum, so I consider this thread to be on target.


Regarding a retailer name in the thread title, this is not the first time and probably not the last time for this. I distinctly remember a long series of Circuit City (a.k.a., CC) threads initiated by a CC employee discussing the virtues and prices of Hitachi HDTVs. IMHO, the fact that these HDTVs are available only at WalMart lessens the competitive impact of mentioning vendor and price in the thread.


Jet Champion is entitled to his opinion, but we should not have to hear it again and again. If he truly lives up to his once-per-month promise, I can tolerate that. If we hear more frequent repeats of his position, I for one will likely put him on my ignore list. I would NOT like to do that because I am sure he has other opinions that I am interested in hearing.


I am excited about these new Sanyo HDTVs with integrated 8VSB/QAM tuners. They are not "top-of-the-line" products by traditional home theater standards (is there such a thing?), but they definitely provide an entry path for many more folks to enjoy the HDTV offerings that I enjoy nearly every day.


Finally, competition at this level will help bring more lower-cost HDTVs to the market place, which will in turn increase HDTV viewers and penetration. IMHO, this is GOOD.


Ryan, thanks for starting this thread. It has identified the fact that WalMart has kicked open a new door to allow more people to participate in the rollout of HDTV.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*Since 6-2-04 there have been 141 replies to the official kd-34960 thread and 400 replies to this thread.


Does anyone know why? Are there that many more people interested in the Sanyo set at Wal-Mart? There may be and it is OK and wonderful for people to post about any product they are interested in.


I never can remember any other time at the Forum when what many people considered the best product in its class had much less posts than a rather low priced product. Has it happened before?


In the AV Press has the Sanyo product ellicited alot of coverage? Are the sales figures so high and the public so genuinely interested that it has been noted in any AV publication?


Have there ever been instances of employees of other stores besides Wal-Mart posting about one particular model as many times as has happened here? Is see nothing wrong about it I was just curious if it had ever happened before.


If this thread were to run continually until the end of this year is there any possibility that Wal-Mart could financially benefit? If people were genuinely interested in the product and that coincidentally happened I think that would be OK and wonderful.


Xcalibur_255: I don't know why you are reporting me to the mods. I only state my own personal opinions--it has not been my intent to offend anybody, any product, or any company. If I knew how I had offended you then maybe we could reach an understanding and rectify the problem--that is up to you. I will say this: if anyone doesn't like my opinions he is free to dispute them or to simply block them out. Anyone is also entitled to report me to the mods but I will not respond in kind. Anybody can say anything about me or my opinions--I would never attempt to silence them--I don't think that would be right--I believe in freedom--as Martin Luther King once said, "Let Freedom Ring!"


I also believe in responsibility. I have a responsibility to abide by the Forum's rules. I don't believe anything I said is false. If it is I will retract it and apologize As far as I know it is OK here to state one's opinions--even if it isn't the truth wins out in the end. It may be stifled in the short run, but in the long run it always prevails.*
I do, of course, realize the idiocy of trying to read emotions from words, but your previous posts sound like you were just trying to be a smart-ass. They were unproductive and not in-line with the purpose of this tread *in my opinion* and I probably over-reacted a little bit to that. I'm just sick to death of all the flaming and bull-crap on this board. I used to love posting here, but people will notice (if they ever did), that I'm not around nearly as much anymore after I racked up post counts pretty quickly. I just snapped when I read your cute comments and apologize for being rude in kind about it.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*When price is one of the main elements in the purchasing decision of a person buying a low priced display, what is the percentage of people who would be ATTRACTED to Wal-Mart's name versus those people who would be DISTANCED by Wal-Mart's name? I believe any logica person would tell you that when price is the main consideration that the name Wal-Mart sells! People who wouldn't buy because of the name Wal-Mart would be a much lower percentage because PRICE wouldn't be as much a factor in their purchase decision as a person who would buy at Wal-Mart.


I'm not Anti-Sanyo! If they sell billions of this set it is OK with me. I am not Anti Wal-Mart--if they sell billions of this model it is OK with me. I am not anti-the employee who works for Wal-Mart--he can speak his mind.


I am ANTI-COMPANY'S NAMES IN THREAD TITLES for much the same reasons that AVS is ANTI-Prices other than M.S.R.P in threads. If you want to mention Wal-Mart or any other comapny in a thread a million times it's OK with me--just don't put it in the title because the main thing that needs to be discussed here is the product. Where you buy it is secondary! I'm not saying don't mention it--JUST DON"T ADVERTISE IT IN THE READ TITLE!!!*
You know, if it really bothers you that much, why don't you just request to the mods to have the thread renamed to something like "Official Sanyo XXXX Thread?"


----------



## flacoman

That under $1000 price point is key to bringing HDTV to the masses , as it was with color TV's and VCR 's before it .The next big flood will occur at appoximately 5-700.00 . The Sanyo sets look like good , functional products that will deliver the HDTV expirience to the masses (Wal-Mart's target customer). Are there better sets out there?? Of course . I'm headed out for one myself


my 2c

Jorge


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by graystrickland_
*I was watching an NBC program at 1920x1080i on my digital cable feed and put the tv in PAP mode and had the same NBC station on left and right in analog and digital versions. The differences were obvious. The digital picture is much redder and the digital picture and sound is somewhere between 0.5 and 1.0 seconds behind the analog picture. Could the sound-lag problem that people have reported be related?*
i belive the sound lag problem is when the sound and picture on the digital view dont sync, not when the sound and video of digital dont match that of analog. i believe that's normal.


----------



## varaonaid

I'm just starting the research on HDTV's and am looking at two basic types (including the HT32744 discussed here) a 32" Tube type or a 47"+ rear projection type. Can someone give the basic differences including durability, picture, pros and cons etc? I've heard "rumors" that rear projection units have to be "realigned" from time to time (please forgive the uneducated lingo). Is this difficult or expensive? What causes the need for any realignment? Am I better off with the smalller 32" HT32744? (assuming both sets have an integrated HD tuner). Thanks in advance for your help and opinions.


Rachel


----------



## graystrickland

*POLL*


[_] I'm offended that the name Wal-Mart is in the thread title.

[_] I don't care that the name Wal-Mart is in the thread title.

[_] I wish that everyone on both sides of the _Wal-Mart In The Thread Name_ argument would just shut up and leave this thread for discussion of technical issues.

[_] I follow this thread for the bickering.

[_] Less filling

[_] Tastes great

[_] Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone

[_] LBJ killed JFK

[_] Betty

[_] Wilma

[_] Coke

[_] Pepsi


----------



## tilt3daxis

I personally think the corporate issue is irrelevant. *Checks item #3*


----------



## Steve1939

Number 3 for me. I'm happy with this thread and what I have learned from it.


----------



## BANGHEAD11

I don't see any bickering, I only see one individual that likes to cause trouble.


I would not have the TV thats in my living room, if it wasn't for this thread.


----------



## Jet Champion

Go Sanyo! Go Wal-Mart! Go people who purchased this set! Go everyone who disagreed with anything I said! Peace to all!


Banghead11: I don't blame you! If you got a grat set it doesn't matter where it came from, but at least I know where to look for it. What are the things you best like about the set and what were the factors that caused you to select it? If you have any pointers to anyone that buys the set what would they be?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Check number 12 for me.


----------



## Jet Champion

I will not get into why I like #11 better--it would be longer than War and Peace! I won't even get into how 11 and 12 for the most part control their market and how the Video Display Market compares to it!


Oryan_dunn: What is the thing you liked best about the set? Is there anything about it that you think they could have done differently?


----------



## johnathan

I like the set as is ! If I could change a few things it would be to add a digital sound input for one of the component inputs. As it stands now I have to use analog audio in while watching a DVD.


Also a DVI input would save me from buying a DVI to HDMI cable as I have a DVI cable already.


One more thing that was mentioned earlier is only one custom setting memory. One for each input would be great ! But for the money my wife is amazed at how well digital cable looks. As well as HDTV.


Still yet my Sony HS-10 does a better job with the 1080i but this set is still quite nice! Johnathan


----------



## oryan_dunn

I like best is the price and built in tuner. It makes my job of selling HDTV to joe6pack much easier as all i have to say is "this is all you'll need other than your antenna". With the other sets I have to try explain what a tuner is and that you may need it, but you wont' if you get cable or satalite with their own boxes. To confusing for the average person.


From what I have seen of our set, and i'm commenting on the 30 inch, here are the things I would add:

Front/side A/V inputs just for convience

A non-linear strech mode for 4:3 content

A front menu and Video input buttons

The ability to use something other than digital stations for the second pap

and the kitchen sink.. lol


But those are minor issues that wouldn't really factor into my decision to buy the tv


----------



## GlenH

*POLL


[_] I'm offended that the name Wal-Mart is in the thread title.

[_] I don't care that the name Wal-Mart is in the thread title.

[_] I wish that everyone on both sides of the Wal-Mart In The Thread Name argument would just shut up and leave this thread for discussion of technical issues.

[_] I follow this thread for the bickering.

[_] Less filling

[_] Tastes great

[_] Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone

[_] LBJ killed JFK

[_] Betty

[_] Wilma

[_] Coke

[_] Pepsi

[X] Crunchy peanut butter is better is better than smooth 

[_] Smooth peanut butter is better than crunchy*


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Check number 12 for me.*
Ditto on the #12 here.  You know, Jet, right now you have the opportunity to celebrate your 1000th post by dedicating it to your obession with having the name walmart in a thread title! There are worse things you could waste it on......


----------



## Xcalibur_255

It's moot anyway, since the thread has drifted way off topic now and will (and probably should) be locked for that reason once the mods look at it again. We can help people with indivudual problems if and when they start their own threads asking for assistance.


----------



## varaonaid

Hello,


I posted a question to this thread immediately before the posting about the poll. Since so one has responded due to the poll, should I post in a new thread elsewhere? Thanks in advance.


Rachel


----------



## tms1

What is the best way to lower the red push? Please provide specifics since I am not a techie.


Thanks


----------



## Jet Champion

Xcalibur_255: That wouldn't be treating many fine people in a special way. I will however dedicate my 1001th post to you, Wal-Mart, Sanyo, and all the wonderful posters who are interested in the Incredible set!


----------



## Chriš2

Jet Champion-


I don't think the fact that Wal-Mart is in the title had much to do with anything. If it had been written "Incredible new cheap HDTV available nationwide" it would have been just as effective. Would you have had a problem with that thread title?


Can you please direct me to a HDTV with this feature set, for a similar price, with a similar return policy? I will glady consider it for purchase and post about it on these boards.


Thanks


----------



## mrchan

Quote:

_Originally posted by varaonaid_
*I'm just starting the research on HDTV's and am looking at two basic types (including the HT32744 discussed here) a 32" Tube type or a 47"+ rear projection type. Can someone give the basic differences including durability, picture, pros and cons etc? I've heard "rumors" that rear projection units have to be "realigned" from time to time (please forgive the uneducated lingo). Is this difficult or expensive? What causes the need for any realignment? Am I better off with the smalller 32" HT32744? (assuming both sets have an integrated HD tuner). Thanks in advance for your help and opinions.


Rachel*
yeah ur post kind of got ignored due to the "poll"


the tube will have better picture quality, a bigger viewing angle, and i believe it will last longer.


the projection TV is bigger.


depends on what ur looking for. i say go with the sanyo.


----------



## oryan_dunn

In the interest of not having people's posts overlooked again, Jet has started a new thread that is debating the "retailer name in thread title" debate. here is that link .


Lets try to keep this thread focused on the tvs and technical questions with the tv's themselves.


Ryan


----------



## jamesbe

I just stumbled upon this thread looking for something else.


I got all excited and called my local wal-mart and these TV's JUST came in, in Eastern Ontario.


They only have the 27" $699 and the 30"WS for $1099


I want the 32" 


Anyone in Canada see this model in 32"????


I asked they didn't have a clue but they "Assumed" if the US had it they should get it eventually....


I really want it just to play xbox and watch standard TV. I would be awesome in WS for xbox but standard TV I would feel like I went smaller (going from 27")


----------



## oryan_dunn

Hey, maybe you could buy the 27 and someone in the states could buy the 32 and you could swap (of course you'd have to add some money with it). There are many people who want the 27 in model in the states. If you get ahold of a manager, they can bring up sanyo in the system and see if the 32 is listed for their store.


Ryan


----------



## jamesbe

Thought about that, taxes would be killer.


I could just drive to the US and buy the TV and bring it back, but then might lose warranty, although with wal-mart I can just exchange. Problem is duties at the border.


$747USD + 7% NY tax + 15% tax at the border, would actually be the SAME price I would pay locally. So if there is no duty on this TV then I'm golden. But It's probably made in China which mean Duty of at least 6%


----------



## Steve McDonald

So, with the outputs and inputs this Sanyo HDTV has, how do you get the signal from its tuner into and back out of a D-VHS VCR? Personally, I'd prefer to have the HD tuner in the VCR or other type of HD recorder, rather than in the TV. I rarely watch programs live and I believe many others also watch them on a delayed basis. I've never used the tuners in my SD TVs.


An upcoming new JVC D-VHS model has an HDTV tuner built in, but it costs $700. more than the one without the tuner. But is there a way to feed its live or playback signal into sets with inputs like this Sanyo? The connections don't seem compatible, unless there are adaptors that would work. Any suggestions that would solve the compatiblity problems with this Sanyo TV series and HD recorders, present and future

models, would be what I need to sell myself

on one of them.


Steve McDonald


----------



## jamesbe

Anyone know where this TV was made?


----------



## RobZR

HT32744 I got looks to be made in Mexico.


anyone have any luck getting 540p on this unit?


I have a RCA DTC-100 receiver for Directv and all HD(1080i)

channels sync fine, but the SD(540p up convert) channels

seem to overlay 2 images over each other.

one still image is the first SD channel displayed the other

is what ever the channel you switch to(video).

these seem to filcker like they are interlaced between

each other 

HD looks fine, so I've been forced to use s-video for

SD and switch inputs when watching HD. but it's a pain.


Any one have any tuned Powerstrip settings for HTPC and

DVI/HDMI inputs, for ATi cards?


I saw some earlier in thread, but haven't seen much feed back.



RobZR


----------



## obrien1988

Both the Sanyo HT30744 and the HT32744 are made in Sanyo's factory in Forrest City, Arkansas.


----------



## jamesbe

SWEET! If it's made in the USA there should be no duty!


----------



## obrien1988

That's right, by NAFTA laws there should be no duty to bring that set into Canada. Good luck!


----------



## jamesbe

Total cost to me $1075 Cdn before tax, cost at wal-mart canada, $1099 but they don't have it that's for the 30". Only issue would be warranty but since it's wal-mart I can just drive it back to wal-mart in the US (I'm only 45 min from the border) and exhange the set and bring it back!


If you guys are interested you can get the 27" model in Canada for $699 Cdn, that's approx $520USD no duty!


I really think I would be happier with a 32" as I watch more regular TV than widescreen upstairs, in the basement I have a FP anyways for DVD's, this is just for xbox and TV, and if I can catch HD OTA fine I'll use that too 


Black bars don't really bother me.....


Only thing is anyone notice how the 30" wide SEEMS larger for 16x9 material than the 4:3 32" It just "seems" that way, but they are virtually identical "1" difference big deal, I guess it's just tricking the eyes.


----------



## johnathan

Thought I would give an update. I have owned my 32" Sanyo for 1 week now. My wife love the picture quality with 4x3 digital cable and OTA digital from the built in ATSC tuner.


The installer came yesterday and installed our VoOm dish. He made a comment on the Sanyo about the contrast and color saying how nice it looked ! After tweaking it does look nice.


The 16x9 native HD programs look very good with the screen set on Letter Box setting. They look good also with it set on zoom but I am an OAR believer and don't like to lose the cropped image on the sides.


All in all a great bargain. But for the person that watches mostly HDTV the 30" would be best. As you utilize the whole 1080i line tube for the full resolution of the image image.For the casual HDTV watcher less than 50% of viewing I like the 4:3.


This is a great set good luck to all. Now I need to get a DVI to HDMI adapter as VoOm just has DVI or component ! Happy viewing Johnathan


----------



## Bagger

Need some help here. I committed the CARDINAL SIN of messing with the service menu....I didn't write down my default values!!! I've got the 32" version, and every link to service manual info has been for the 30" widescreen version. Well after making more adjustments than I can remember, I have managed to somehow trick this TV into thinking it's the widescreen version. I have black bars on the side on every input (except for a few digital channels which seem to default to some kind of zoom feature?). I also have different Zoom options. I no longer have an option for "letter box", but I do have Zoom 1 and Zoom 2 (only had 1 zoom before). So can someone who has the 32" version PLEASE post their service menu values? Thanks!!!!


----------



## mattl

Hello all---


Based on the comments I read on this forum, I bought the 30" WS Sanyo about 2 weeks ago. I was amazed at the quality of the picture and sound---a great value for the price tag. I really like this TV.


However, I've noticed one problem: when I view a regular [digital cable, NON-HD] signal in pillarboxed viewing mode, the left and right sides of the image are not straight [from top to bottom]. In other words the left margin [extreme left side of the image] bows in about a half-inch as it approaches the center of the screen, sort of like [though NOT proportional to] a ")" character. The right margin does the same thing [similar to a "(" character], but not quite as bad. I have the same image problem if I view a pillarboxed image from my VCR or from a non-WS enhanced DVD.


Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to correct this, or is it perhaps a serious problem with the TV itself, and I should just exchange the TV? I'm hoping it's a simple format issue that is easy to fix, but I'm fearing the worst.


Also, how serious an issue is burn-in with a tube TV like this one? I prefer to watch non-WS shows in the original ratio [I hate stretched images and zooms], but I don't want to do so if it will permanently burn the pillarbox bars into my screen. I don't usually watch TV for more than 2-3 hours at a time, by the way.


Thanks,

mattl


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by obrien1988_
*Both the Sanyo HT30744 and the HT32744 are made in Sanyo's factory in Forrest City, Arkansas.*
Quite correct. I was surprised at first when I found out this fact. It's quite rare these days for a tv to be made in the U.S.A.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

There seem to be quite a few people asking on how to correct this set's red push problems. Mostly having to do with digital cable channels. Anybody here who has accessed their service menu, could you all touch base on this for these folks? My store does NOT have access to any kind of HD feed unfortunately, so I really can't check this out for myself to provide any help. Let's try to pool any knowledge on the subject together.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*I will however dedicate my 1001th post to you*
*blushes* I'm honored!  Just so you know, Jet, I DO possess a sense of humor.


----------



## jamesbe

mattl I have the same issue, I don't think it's just your TV, left side is bad, right side is barely noticeable. I actually found though that I rather zoom1 sure it cuts a tad off the picture but it's not streatched and doesn't even cut as much as my old 27" 4x3 did with overscan!


----------



## mattl

jamesbe---


That's suspicious that you're experiencing the same thing with your set. Is yours also the 30" WS? I've been meaning to stop by the Walmart at which I purchased my TV to see if their display version has the same problem. The 30" WS is only carried at one of the 5 or so store located on my side of Houston, TX, and I don't shop at that location very often. When I do get a chance to check it, I'll let you know what I find.


mattl


----------



## jamesbe

Yes 30" WS, bring your remote because they won't have one. I go to my wal-mart often I'm going tonight but I'm going from work so no remote, I'll probably go again next week, I'll bring my remote and check.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by mrchan_
*i belive the sound lag problem is when the sound and picture on the digital view dont sync, not when the sound and video of digital dont match that of analog*
The sound *advance* (video lag) problem on this set occur in both analog and digital.


I know this wasn't the point of your post, but your post makes it appear that the sync problem is only when using a digital input and that's not accurate.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by mattl_
*when I view a regular [digital cable, NON-HD] signal in pillarboxed viewing mode, the left and right sides of the image are not straight [from top to bottom]. In other words the left margin [extreme left side of the image] bows in about a half-inch as it approaches the center of the screen, sort of like [though NOT proportional to] a ")" character. The right margin does the same thing [similar to a "(" character], but not quite as bad.*
There's a link to the Service Manual for your TV. Check it out, write down your CURRENT values before changing anything and then go to town.


Page 17 might be of help to you.


----------



## buzzly

Quote:

_Originally posted by jamesbe_
*mattl I have the same issue, I don't think it's just your TV, left side is bad, right side is barely noticeable. I actually found though that I rather zoom1 sure it cuts a tad off the picture but it's not streatched and doesn't even cut as much as my old 27" 4x3 did with overscan!*


Before you do anything, make sure your TV has enough juice. This TV is rated at 140w, 2.5A average. I find the screen is brighter and the pin-cushion effect (bow-in) is much less when the TV is plugged in its own outlet.


----------



## jamesbe

I highly doubt power is an issue, only thing on that same circuit is my xbox or dvd player, they aren't on when not used. 2.5A isn't much really. Where's the link to this service manual?


----------



## buzzly

Quote:

_Originally posted by jamesbe_
*I highly doubt power is an issue, only thing on that same circuit is my xbox or dvd player, they aren't on when not used. 2.5A isn't much really. Where's the link to this service manual?*


Thanks to graystrickland


Service manual is here:

http://www.slf.us/sanyo.pdf 

http://www.slf.us/sanyo_servicemanual_page5.pdf 



Edit: I'd just got my 30" WS TV adjusted .


I have Pin AMP (11A) changed from 60 to 6D

and AFC Angle (120) changed from 88 to 7C. It took only 2 minutes to do. Now the pincushion effect is gone. Of course, your values should not necessary be the same as mine.


----------



## jamesbe

Oh boy!!! WOW WOW!


Thanks, I just made changes and it's FREAKIN' STRAIGHT! You the man!


 And graystrickland too.


Now how to change the "news" "movie" etc settings. I'd like to have one for TV one for Xbox and 1 for DVD.


----------



## jamesbe

Anyone know why the "add-on digital" is greyed out? There is another option greyed out under it as well.


Also I cannot change from D03, if I type in any number it just shoots me back to D03 is this normal???


----------



## Bagger

I'm gonna kill myself trying to figure out which setting to adjust to get rid of the black bars on either side of my screen after messing around in the service menu. Anyone with the 32" wanna post a listing of their default service menu settings? Would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by jamesbe_
*Anyone know why the "add-on digital" is greyed out? There is another option greyed out under it as well.*
You must be viewing a digital channel (ie you must have at least one digital channel in memory) for the add on menu to be not-greyed out. The other option is digital-cable search (its actually above the add on option). That too must have at least one digital channel in the memory.
Quote:

*

Also I cannot change from D03, if I type in any number it just shoots me back to D03 is this normal???*
You can't select any channel that is not in memory...if you enter one that's not in memory, it will just return you to the channel you started on--so yes it's normal


----------



## jamesbe

Damn that's stupid, so I can't set it to the channel I know exists channel 67 then try to get my antenna to pick it up! Grrrr


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by johnathan_
*Thought I would give an update. I have owned my 32" Sanyo for 1 week now. My wife love the picture quality with 4x3 digital cable and OTA digital from the built in ATSC tuner.


The installer came yesterday and installed our VoOm dish. He made a comment on the Sanyo about the contrast and color saying how nice it looked ! After tweaking it does look nice.


The 16x9 native HD programs look very good with the screen set on Letter Box setting. They look good also with it set on zoom but I am an OAR believer and don't like to lose the cropped image on the sides.


All in all a great bargain. But for the person that watches mostly HDTV the 30" would be best. As you utilize the whole 1080i line tube for the full resolution of the image image.For the casual HDTV watcher less than 50% of viewing I like the 4:3.


This is a great set good luck to all. Now I need to get a DVI to HDMI adapter as VoOm just has DVI or component ! Happy viewing Johnathan*
I need one too...please post if you find one at a decent price. $50 for a freaking cable is just way too much.


----------



## buzzly

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mr. Old School_
*I need one too...please post if you find one at a decent price. $50 for a freaking cable is just way too much.*
In general, I won't go overboard with a digital cable (analog cable is a diffferent story). The cheapest HDMI-DVI cable I could find was from a ebay seller - STSI.com-- 6 ft (20), 10ft ($25), and 15ft ($35) + $5-6 for shipping. This is about 50% less than anything I've seen. I brought the 10ft version. The cable works fine. I am still fooling around with the settings of PowerStrip.


----------



## johnathan

buzzly

Thanks for the tip I just ordered a DVI to HDMI cable from the mentioned link. Happy viewing. Johnathan ;]


----------



## LocoOso

Quote:

You can't select any channel that is not in memory...if you enter one that's not in memory, it will just return you to the channel you started on--so yes it's normal

_Originally posted by jamesbe_
*Damn that's stupid, so I can't set it to the channel I know exists channel 67 then try to get my antenna to pick it up! Grrrr*


I agree. I wish it was possible to select a channel that is not in memory so that I could use the signal strength reading to peak up the antenna.


I can get my ABC, CBS, and PBS channels just great. ..... but I have never been able to get my FOX and NBC stations during a channel scan operation. I get a perfect picture from my NBC in analog mode and I assume that their digital transmitting antenna is on the same tower. I purchased a ChannelMaster deep fringe area receiving antenna at Lowes for $100 and mounted it at 35-feet height. The NBC tower is about 30 miles away. My other stations are around 15 miles away.


Having said that, I get great analog 4x3 pictures on my 32" set on ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, WB, UPN and PBS, but it would be nice to watch Jay Leno in HD.


----------



## varaonaid

Hello all,


Any idea why these tv's are not carried on the Walmart.com website or if they will be in the future? I noticed that several of the larger Sanyo tv's on the site are on clearance so maybe they're getting ready to offer the Sanyo HD on the web?...


----------



## armstrg3

Ok, where are you guys finding these HD Sanyos at Walmart??!! Is it available on-line or olny at select stores?


----------



## sterno3

It should be at (most if not) all Walmarts, and Sam's Club. It is not available on line.

Quote:

_Originally posted by armstrg3_
*Ok, where are you guys finding these HD Sanyos at Walmart??!! Is it available on-line or olny at select stores?*


----------



## armstrg3

Thanks Sterno3. Anyone have thoughts/suggestions on which to purchase, 16:9 or 4:3???


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by armstrg3_
*Thanks Sterno3. Anyone have thoughts/suggestions on which to purchase, 16:9 or 4:3???*
This is a very debatable topic, but here is a good start to the argument. Start here and follow the thread down.:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...43#post3956818 


Ultimately it boils down to what format is the majority of what going to watch/play.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by varaonaid_
*Hello all,


Any idea why these tv's are not carried on the Walmart.com website or if they will be in the future? I noticed that several of the larger Sanyo tv's on the site are on clearance so maybe they're getting ready to offer the Sanyo HD on the web?...*
Walmart.com has it's problems. They list for sale tv's that we haven't sold in stores for 2+years now. Shipping is also not very cheap IMO. You're better off trying to make it to your nearest store if that's possible for you. I can't say that I really like Walmart.com.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by armstrg3_
*Ok, where are you guys finding these HD Sanyos at Walmart??!! Is it available on-line or olny at select stores?*
This seems to be a common problem. All I can say is some stores aren't so good at getting their current product out on display. Most of the behind the counter associates are just teenagers who couldn't care less, so you really need to grab a manager and insist they check the backroom stock. The 32" should have shipped to pretty much every store by now, and the 30" wide should be in every supercenter and most large traditional stores as well. If they are simply out, then that's another story, since space concerns limit the number they can backstock and it takes a couple of days for the system get another one back in once it's sold. It could also be production limits on Sanyo's end. Walmart bulk purchases most of it's tvs so they can offer lower prices on them when possible, so supplies often "wax and wane" so to speak for that reason.


----------



## buzzly

Question for Xcalibur_255 or oryan_dunn


jawgee from another thread pointed out that one can purchase extended warranty online.


I found out that the "2-year Service Plan for Audio/Video Item from $200-$749.99" is only $28.88, 3-year is $40.52. Sound like a good deal to me. Can I still purchase one of these plans even if I've made the purchase on June16?


Comment?


----------



## varaonaid

Is it true (as someone on this thread mentioned) that you can purchase these Sanyo HD units at Sam's Club? If so, what price are they coming in at and what area of the country currently have them?


Thanks for all the input.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by varaonaid_
*Is it true (as someone on this thread mentioned) that you can purchase these Sanyo HD units at Sam's Club? If so, what price are they coming in at and what area of the country currently have them?


Thanks for all the input.*
I might have mis-spoke...I am unsure if they are offered at Sam's (I meant to say WM SuperCenters). Appologies.


----------



## varaonaid

no problem, always looking for a deal 


maybe as they get more popular Sam's will pick up the model? we can always hope...


----------



## Ledzep77

I had a 32" JVC get nailed by lightening and have replacement coverage. I was all ready to upgrade to the Sanyo 30" 16x9 based on the rave reviews here. But there is a problem. My spot in the entertainment center is 35.5" wide and the Sanyo is 35.7" So it looks like I'm going with the Panny at 35.2" as a result. I don't understand why they put these speakers on the side when most people have their own sound system anyway.


Typical stupid mistake by design engineers when you have a so many people looking to upgrade their TV but only have room for a 35" wide unit. In the least they should design speakers that are removable.


----------



## bart2brett

I'm ready to buy the 30"WS. Does anyone have this? I want to know about the quality of the standard SD definition signals. 90% of my viewing will be SD.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by bart2brett_
*I'm ready to buy the 30"WS. Does anyone have this? I want to know about the quality of the standard SD definition signals. 90% of my viewing will be SD.*
In my opinion, SD pic quality is one of the very best things about these models. It handles SD better than just about any tv I've personally checked out. My store has no HD feed, only the terrible walmart tv network feed which is split and re-boosted about 20 times. From any distance of more than 5 feet the HD Sanyo picture looks pretty much identical to the picture of the 32" Sanyo analog flat screen next to it. You can't hope for much more than that since HD sets aren't meant for analog tv anyway. At a distance the picture is superior since it is progressive. There is much less digital noise and fuzz then on most sets I've seen.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*Question for Xcalibur_255 or oryan_dunn


jawgee from another thread pointed out that one can purchase extended warranty online.


I found out that the "2-year Service Plan for Audio/Video Item from $200-$749.99" is only $28.88, 3-year is $40.52. Sound like a good deal to me. Can I still purchase one of these plans even if I've made the purchase on June16?


Comment?*
You've got me here. This is the first I've heard of it. I can only say this must be a Walmart.com only thing because we don't run an extended warranty service in the store. K-mart does service plans, but not us. If anybody wasn't aware though, the Sanyos have a 1-year return-to-store replacement period at Walmart. This is not a 1-year 'return for any reason' policy, but is our way of "taking over" the standard 1-year manufacturer warranty. For Sanyo tvs only if it breaks withink 365 days you can take it back to walmart and get a new replacement. All you need to do is keep your receipt. That's much better than the usual 90 day return window that the other brands have with us (and pretty much everybody else in the world). Maybe oryan_dunn knows something about the extended service plans on Walmart.com.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*In my opinion, SD pic quality is one of the very best things about these models. It handles SD better than just about any tv I've personally checked out. My store has no HD feed, only the terrible walmart tv network feed which is split and re-boosted about 20 times. From any distance of more than 5 feet the HD Sanyo picture looks pretty much identical to the picture of the 32" Sanyo analog flat screen next to it. You can't hope for much more than that since HD sets aren't meant for analog tv anyway. At a distance the picture is superior since it is progressive. There is much less digital noise and fuzz then on most sets I've seen.*
edit: by the way for all of you folks who've been speculating that this set upconverts everything to 1080i: that can't be the case. All you need to do is look at the upconverted analog picture to see that it's progressive, hence it must support both 480p/ and 1080i native scanning rates. I seriously doubt this set natively supports 720p since Sanyo has met a low price point here and it costs a lot more to produce a set that supports multiple native HD resolutions. Upconversion of 720p signals to 1080i though is probabaly the case like most other tube tvs on the market.


----------



## buzzly

Thanks for the quick reply. I will investigate this warranty matter further.


BTW, I have never gotten anything in writing (or whatever) stating the 1-year return policy on the Sanyo TV. In fact, the clerk told me that Sanyo, just like any TV, comes with 90 days coverage. Where can I get something about this 1-year policy writing (or something like that)?



EDIT:


This is the description for 2-Year Service Plan for Audio/Video Item from $200-$749.99


Description

Service Plans are sold only online. You may purchase this plan to cover electronics items you buy both online and in stores. Please note: Plans are not returnable in stores. Should you wish to return your plan, call 1-800-966-6546.

At this time, Service Plans are unavailable for purchase in American Samoa, Federated States of Micronesia, Marshall Islands, Northern Mariana Islands and Palau.


Service Plan

2 Year Service Plans provide enhanced and extended product protection beyond the manufacturer's parts & labor warranty. Coverage begins immediately following the manufacturer's labor and parts warranty


You Don't Pay for Repairs!

Plan covers 100% parts & labor costs for:


Mechanical and Electrical Failures

Damage from Power Surges

Normal Wear & Tear Failures

Damage Caused by Environmental Factors.

Keep it NEW! Enhanced protection includes:



Manufacturer Specs Coverage - assures product performs as it did the day you bought it!

In-Home/On-Site Service Available- Qualified products, mirroring the manufacturer's warranty, receive convenient in-home or on-site service.

"No Lemon Guarantee"- If your product fails three times for the same reason, on the fourth repair it will be replaced.

Keep it New! Service Plans are Transferable

If you sell your product or give it as a gift, the Keep It New! Plan is transferable to the new owner


Obtaining Service Is Easy!

Simply dial 1-877-968-6391, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year to get instructions on how to send us the product that failed. We will also tell you how to obtain your replacement product or a check for the full purchase price.




.....

.....


Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*You've got me here. This is the first I've heard of it. I can only say this must be a Walmart.com only thing because we don't run an extended warranty service in the store. K-mart does service plans, but not us. If anybody wasn't aware though, the Sanyos have a 1-year return-to-store replacement period at Walmart. This is not a 1-year 'return for any reason' policy, but is our way of "taking over" the standard 1-year manufacturer warranty. For Sanyo tvs only if it breaks withink 365 days you can take it back to walmart and get a new replacement. All you need to do is keep your receipt. That's much better than the usual 90 day return window that the other brands have with us (and pretty much everybody else in the world). Maybe oryan_dunn knows something about the extended service plans on Walmart.com.*


----------



## oryan_dunn

This is also the first i've heard of the extended plans. I don't frequent walmart.com, so I can't really comment on it.


----------



## armstrg3

Sterno3 -

Isn't it true that each model Sanyo can stretch the picture to fit the screen without compromising picture quality? So you don't have to look at the black bars?


----------



## buzzly

For $40, you get a 3-year extended service plan. Even if the first year is covered by the Walmart/Sanyo service deal, coverage for the remaining 2 years for just $40 is still a good deal. May be I'll call and get more information.


----------



## varaonaid

I think (reading what was posted from the walmart.com site and know how most other extended warranties work) that you would actually end up with 3 years for $28 or 4 years of coverage for the $40 because the extended warranty picks up when the manufacturer's warranty ends. Therefore, with the 1 year return/exchange (if defective or needs service etc) offered through Sanyo and Walmart, the extended warranty would begin a year after the original tv purchase. I would consider it as an option.


Walmart is probably following after Sam's Club which began offering these types of extended warranties some time ago.


----------



## buzzly

Until I see something in writing about the 1-year service policy for the Sanyo TV, I am still going by the standard 90 days warranty.


Nonetheless, this extended service plan, if I understand it correctly, is HOT.


Quote:

_Originally posted by varaonaid_
*I think (reading what was posted from the walmart.com site and know how most other extended warranties work) that you would actually end up with 3 years for $28 or 4 years of coverage for the $40 because the extended warranty picks up when the manufacturer's warranty ends. Therefore, with the 1 year return/exchange (if defective or needs service etc) offered through Sanyo and Walmart, the extended warranty would begin a year after the original tv purchase. I would consider it as an option.


Walmart is probably following after Sam's Club which began offering these types of extended warranties some time ago.*


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by armstrg3_
*Sterno3 -

Isn't it true that each model Sanyo can stretch the picture to fit the screen without compromising picture quality? So you don't have to look at the black bars?*
It is true that there are different "Pix Shape" options for the different TV's I have the 32", so that is what i will comment on. According to the manual there are 3 different options:
Normal (just puts up what is broadcast)
 Zoom, which will do just like it says and zoom into the picture and cut off the sides and bottom & top. Use this when you have a postage stamp image (a 4:3 source up-converted to a 16:9 broadcast, displayed on a 4:3 screen). This is when a source is both letter-boxed and pillar-boxed. This option works very well for this situation, but cuts off the sides of a normal letterbox (16:9) broadcast
Letterbox --forces the picture to be in letterbox, i have never used this[/list=1]

Depending upon the broadcast & format, not all of these (or any of them) will be available. I don't really use it very often for the following reasons. I don't mind the letter-boxing (black bars at top & bottom)of 16:9 broadcasts. SD broadcasts/sources are 4:3 and fill the screen automatically. There are very few broadcasts that are postage stamp.


I did use the zoom feature for the NBA finals, even though it was broadcast in 16:9. I did this because the picture was framed for 4:3 broadcasts, and the score bug was as well. It made the picture fill my screen then.


There has been some discussion that with a 4:3 aspect in letterbox, you aren't getting true 1080i. I will point you at the well spoken explanation and let you decide for yourself.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...96#post3960996 


Again, I have had no regrets with the picture and it does really well with even SD broadcasts.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by bart2brett_
*I'm ready to buy the 30"WS. Does anyone have this? I want to know about the quality of the standard SD definition signals. 90% of my viewing will be SD.*
If this is true I might recommend getting the 32" display. If you get the 30" 16:9, SD 4:3 programming will only be comparable to a 24" diagonal screen.


On my 32" the SD picture quality is great! The 3D comb filter works great. Very comparable to my old Samsung 27" SD CRT.


----------



## jawgee

Sorry, I meant to stick a link in to the extended warranty plan from Walmart.com on my post in the other Sanyo thread. Looks like you guys found it anyway. I plan on purchasing the 3-year extended service plan after I finally decide to keep the TV.


I purchased the Sanyo 32" last night. Much different feeling purchasing a high-pirced item from Walmart than say a Tweeter or even a Circuit City. Oh well, I guess the price makes up for it. It fits perfectly in my Entertainment Armoire with maybe a half-inch to spare on each side. I haven't done any tweaking yet, but here are some quick observations:
SD Cable signal looks good; grainier than my 27" Phil/Mag on some channels, much better looking on other channels.
Disappointed with DVD picture quality through component input. Looks worse than my 27" Phil/Mag. Main culprit seems to be vertical or checkerboard-like pattern to the picture. Is this an anomaly or a known bug? Is there a fix? Will have to do more research...
Gaming with my PS2 is A W E S O M E!!! The picture quality from this alone was worth the price of upgrading. And I was only using S-video!?! I plan on picking up a PS2 component cable set this afternoon after I get out of work.
I could not get any HD channels through either my basic cable's coax nor through the Philips HDTV antenna that I also picked up from Walmart last night. My cable company currently does not offer any HD channels. Is it stupid to hope that I might some network (ABC, CBS, etc.) HD broadcasts? Do these channels always broadcast in HD? If not, what does the channel display when there is no HD broadcast present? I'll have to mess around more with the attenna.
I'm aware of the sound-sync bug, & I found it on my set on a SD ABC station. But I thought this only took place during HD broadcasts? I NEVER witnessed this with my 27" Phil/Mag, so it seems like the fault of the TV. Does Sanyo recognize this as a problem?


If I can fix my DVD pic quality problem, I'll be very satisfied with this Sanyo TV. I just purchased an HDMI-DVI cable from STSI.com which I hope to connect to my HTPC. I know there's going to be issues there that I'm not looking forward to, but my goal is to get a digital connection, so no pain, no gain, I guess.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## buzzly

jawgee:


1) "vertical or checkerboard-like pattern" It does not seem like a problem with the TV. Check your DVD disk. Did you use real component cables? I had that problem when I used regular audio RCA cables instead of the real thing.



2) HD cable channel. The first time I tried to scan for HD channel, I did a Reset instead of Digital Channel Search, I got nothing. (should have read the manual first, duh!) I have Comcast, I got all 4 networks + a few PBS channels. Also, my old rabbit ear indoor antenna did a better job picking up HD stations than my newly-purchased Philips HDTV UHF Silver Sensor antenna.


----------



## armstrg3

Sterno3-


I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions. I think I will go with the 32" display until the HD industry is mainsteam. Then it's on to plasma...............


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*jawgee:


1) "vertical or checkerboard-like pattern" It does not seem like a problem with the TV. Check your DVD disk. Did you use real component cables? I had that problem when I used regular audio RCA cables instead of the real thing.



2) HD cable channel. The first time I tried to scan for HD channel, I did a Reset instead of Digital Channel Search, I got nothing. (should have read the manual first, duh!) I have Comcast, I got all 4 networks + a few PBS channels. Also, my old rabbit ear indoor antenna did a better job picking up HD stations than my newly-purchased Philips HDTV UHF Silver Sensor antenna.*
Thanks for the reply, buzzly. I used the WS disc of "Finding Nemo" & the Matrix as test DVDs. It's not a problem with the DVDs. I am using gold-plated Philips component cables that I picked up from Walmart. The colors appear to be good; it's just the vertical lines/checkerboard pattern that's detracting from the picture quality. Could be an interference issue...I'll have to play around with it more.


Regarding HD, are you saying that you got the HD channels through your Comcast connection or OTA? I have Metrocast cable () here in Rochester, NH & cannot get Comcast. Since Metrocast does not have any HD programming yet, I have to pray that I can get any HD channels OTA.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## varaonaid

Hey, jawgee, you're in NH! We recently moved to the SW region (Peterborough/Keene area) from St. Louis. Let me know if you have any success picking up any of the HD channels. We're looking at this TV and I've been wondering if we'd get any of the Boston area HD channels up here. I'm worried about the mountains interfering 


Anyone know what the max distance is on picking up HD broadcast signals?


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

Thanks for the reply, buzzly. I used the WS disc of "Finding Nemo" & the Matrix as test DVDs. It's not a problem with the DVDs. I am using gold-plated Philips component cables that I picked up from Walmart. The colors appear to be good; it's just the vertical lines/checkerboard pattern that's detracting from the picture quality. Could be an interference issue...I'll have to play around with it more.
Are you using a progressive scan DVD player? It has been said that there are picture interferences when displaying 480i through component.


----------



## buzzly

jawgee:


Sorry to tell you that quite a few cable companies carry digital channels un-scrambled. Yes, I got 6-8 channels. I am in the Metro Boston area. Using OTA indoor antenna, I got even more channels, except the signal is not as stable as that of cable. I am using cable for the digital channels now.


About the DVD problem, have you eye-ball the screen for pincushion problem? If the screen edges were not line up, it could produce the vertical/checherboard pattern. Just a guess.



Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*Thanks for the reply, buzzly. I used the WS disc of "Finding Nemo" & the Matrix as test DVDs. It's not a problem with the DVDs. I am using gold-plated Philips component cables that I picked up from Walmart. The colors appear to be good; it's just the vertical lines/checkerboard pattern that's detracting from the picture quality. Could be an interference issue...I'll have to play around with it more.


Regarding HD, are you saying that you got the HD channels through your Comcast connection or OTA? I have Metrocast cable () here in Rochester, NH & cannot get Comcast. Since Metrocast does not have any HD programming yet, I have to pray that I can get any HD channels OTA.


Thanks,

jawgee*


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by varaonaid_
*Hey, jawgee, you're in NH! We recently moved to the SW region (Peterborough/Keene area) from St. Louis. Let me know if you have any success picking up any of the HD channels. We're looking at this TV and I've been wondering if we'd get any of the Boston area HD channels up here. I'm worried about the mountains interfering 


Anyone know what the max distance is on picking up HD broadcast signals?*
Hi varaonaid - welcome to NH! We've been having a great summer so far, huh? I don't think the mountains would interfere too much with your reception to the Boston stations. Well, not as much as if you were located within the White Mountains further on north. You might be able to get some Vermont HD channels. I'll let you know how I fare in my quest for HD reception.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Are you using a progressive scan DVD player? It has been said that there are picture interferences when displaying 480i through component.*
I thought that a DVD player is considered progressive if it uses component outputs? That might be an incorrect assumption. Anyways, yes, I am using a progressive Samsung DVD player/receiver that's included in the HTIB DB600 model.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*jawgee:


Sorry to tell you that quite a few cable companies carry digital channels un-scrambled. Yes, I got 6-8 channels. I am in the Metro Boston area. Using OTA indoor antenna, I got even more channels, except the signal is not as stable as that of cable. I am using cable for the digital channels now.


About the DVD problem, have you eye-ball the screen for pincushion problem? If the screen edges were not line up, it could produce the vertical/checherboard pattern. Just a guess.*
buzzly, that's good info to know about your reception. I'll continue to mess around with my attenna & settings to see if I can get any HD channels on the set.


I think I do have a bit of a pincushion problem as I was scanning CNN & noticed that the bottom news ticker moved in a slight up & down sort of motion. As the words moved toward the middle, they seemed to move down slightly as well & when they exited toward the left, the came back up a bit. Is this a sympton of "pin cushioning"?


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## varaonaid

Hi jawgee,


THanks for the welcome. Gorgeous summer so far (it helps that the black flies have dissapated!).


I didn't realize there were any VT HD stations. I'll be very interested to hear how you come out on the HD stations.


I don't know this for certain but I've read recently on the web that when a dvd player is considered "progressive scan" that means that it is capable of progressive scanning but that you have to choose the progressive scan mode (rather than the standard interlaced mode). Perhaps there is a setting in your menu that will let you choose "p" or "i" mode? It might be worth checking out.


Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## graystrickland

Quote:

_Originally posted by varaonaid_
*We recently moved to the SW region (Peterborough/Keene area) from St. Louis.*
Peterborough is heaven. If I didn't have a non-portable career, I think I'd live there.


----------



## varaonaid

It's awfully beautiful, here and having spent some time (in the summer) in Tulsa, we're enjoying our summertime high temps of upper 70's-low 80's!


We feel very fortunate to live here.


----------



## Oliver Deplace

Buzzly:


See page 24 of the owner's manual. If you do not have a manual, here is a link to the pdf. Sanyo manual 

BTW, it is not really a service policy, it is a replacement policy. If it breaks, they do not fix, they replace. Which is, usually, a faster method of relief.
Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*Until I see something in writing about the 1-year service policy for the Sanyo TV, I am still going by the standard 90 days warranty.
*


----------



## buzzly

Thanks.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Oliver Deplace_
*Buzzly:


See page 24 of the owner's manual. If you do not have a manual, here is a link to the pdf. Sanyo manual 

BTW, it is not really a service policy, it is a replacement policy. If it breaks, they do not fix, they replace. Which is, usually, a faster method of relief.*


----------



## MrHifi

Did anyone notice that the 30" has a resolution of 330 lines through the antenna input? That says to me that even though it can process 1080i, it's native resolution is below NTSC. Of course they also claim an 800 line resolution through the video inputs. Wonder if the 300 line limitation is due to the tuner section?


----------



## varaonaid

"Did anyone notice that the 30" has a resolution of 330 lines through the antenna input? That says to me that even though it can process 1080i, it's native resolution is below NTSC. Of course they also claim an 800 line resolution through the video inputs. Wonder if the 300 line limitation is due to the tuner section?"


The sanyo website says the same regarding the 32" model. This confuses me due to the fact that HD programming has much higher resolution. Could this be referring to the analog tuner (since it has one of each)?


----------



## MrHifi

Analog tuners run at 525 lines, 480i after blanking. At 330 lines your down around cable or VHS tape. At the price they're asking and considering the venue they have chosen to introduce this unit, 330 lines might be right. To the unsophisticated, it will look better than old NTSC TV's. If you look at it beside 500-900 line sets, it may not look as good. I believe this needs more investigation.


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*I thought that a DVD player is considered progressive if it uses component outputs? That might be an incorrect assumption. Anyways, yes, I am using a progressive Samsung DVD player/receiver that's included in the HTIB DB600 model.


Thanks,

jawgee*
Like Varaonaid said, make sure the progressive feature is activated on your DVD player. That's the only thing I've heard so far about the vertical line issue..hope that helps 


Ooh, and component is capable of carrying a progressive signal, but the signal isn't always progressive; it just depends on the source.


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Did anyone notice that the 30" has a resolution of 330 lines through the antenna input? That says to me that even though it can process 1080i, it's native resolution is below NTSC. Of course they also claim an 800 line resolution through the video inputs. Wonder if the 300 line limitation is due to the tuner section?*
What does that mean?  lol..


----------



## buzzly

Calm down guys. NTSC OTA tuner is 330 lines. That is what Sanyo said for the Analog Antenna Input. Sanyo just has an odd way (or less marketing) to describe the spec.



Source Horiz. Res. Vert. Res.


VHS tape (NTSC) 240H 480V


NTSC broadcast 330H 480V


PAL broadcast 400H 576V


Super-VHS or Hi8 tape (NTSC) 400H 480V


Digital Satellite (NTSC) 400H 480V


Laserdisc (NTSC) 420H 480V


DVD 500H 480V


720-line HDTV 720H 720V


1080-line HDTV 1080H 1080V




Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*What does that mean?  lol..*


----------



## varaonaid

OK, OK, so that means that the 330 lines of resolution spec is for the analog antenna, NOT the resolution capability of the tv?


If so, someone needs to help Sanyo with their marketing/communication on their specifications. That could easily be misunderstood.


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*Like Varaonaid said, make sure the progressive feature is activated on your DVD player. That's the only thing I've heard so far about the vertical line issue..hope that helps 


Ooh, and component is capable of carrying a progressive signal, but the signal isn't always progressive; it just depends on the source.*
Thanks for the help, tilt3daxis & Varaonaid. The family's currently watching "Finding Nemo" on the PS2 via s-video out & it looks much better than it did last night when we were using the component outs of the progressive scan Samsung DVD player. I'll check into the progressive settings on the Samsung. I think I recall seeing something about it in a menu setting somewhere.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## tilt3daxis

I read on some site something about "Vertical Scaling" being an important feature when looking for an HDTV...what's it mean? Does the Sanyo support it?


----------



## MrHifi

Source Horiz. Res. Vert. Res.


VHS tape (NTSC) 240H 480V


NTSC broadcast 330H 480V


PAL broadcast 400H 576V


Super-VHS or Hi8 tape (NTSC) 400H 480V


Digital Satellite (NTSC) 400H 480V


Laserdisc (NTSC) 420H 480V


DVD 500H 480V


720-line HDTV 720H 720V


1080-line HDTV 1080H 1080V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Are these specs from Sanyo? How does their 800 line spec for the video input fit into these numbers? Sure wish I knew the facts on this. It looks good at the right price otherwise.


----------



## buzzly

No, these are not spec given by Sanyo. These are industry standards that I used to illustrate the point that that Sanyo's 330-lines Analog Antenna Input is fine.


On the digital broadcast side .. (belowis a cut and paste from a TV-station website)


Some stations broadcast in 720p or 480p. The " p" stands for progressive, meaning it scans the screen once per frame or 60 times every second. It's a different way of doing HDTV and it's mostly determined by politics at the network level. NBC, CBS and PBS have decided to use 1080i, ABC picked 720p and Fox so far is going with 480p. Most any HDTV monitor that you buy will have what they call a " native imaging resolution". So if you buy one that is 1080i, it will convert the signal of a station broadcasting on, say 720p, and vice-versa.

-----------------------


SO.. 800-line digital antenna input would covers all the standard. Then this TV upconvert everything to 1080 lines (?).


So, the bottom line is: this TV, in term of accepting inputs of different formats, has all the bases covered. Don't worry.


Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Source Horiz. Res. Vert. Res.


VHS tape (NTSC) 240H 480V


NTSC broadcast 330H 480V


PAL broadcast 400H 576V


Super-VHS or Hi8 tape (NTSC) 400H 480V


Digital Satellite (NTSC) 400H 480V


Laserdisc (NTSC) 420H 480V


DVD 500H 480V


720-line HDTV 720H 720V


1080-line HDTV 1080H 1080V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Are these specs from Sanyo? How does their 800 line spec for the video input fit into these numbers? Sure wish I knew the facts on this. It looks good at the right price otherwise.*


----------



## magtour

Is the HT30744 still available. I did numerous searches on the net and came with absolutely zero businesses selling the 30" sany hdtv.. am I losing my mind and just forgetting how to correctly search.. I sure hope not..


----------



## buzzly

Walmart is the exclusive seller of this TV.

Quote:

_Originally posted by magtour_
*Is the HT30744 still available. I did numerous searches on the net and came with absolutely zero businesses selling the 30" sany hdtv.. am I losing my mind and just forgetting how to correctly search.. I sure hope not..*


----------



## magtour

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*Walmart is the exclusive seller of this TV.*
They don't have it listed online, so I guess I'll have to travel to the nearest supercenter and take a look. Thank you very much for the quick reply.


----------



## buzzly

Correct, it is not available online. Be sure to ask for itwhen you get to the store. The store I went had never put them on display.

Quote:

_Originally posted by magtour_
*They don't have it listed online, so I guess I'll have to travel to the nearest supercenter and take a look. Thank you very much for the quick reply.*


----------



## varaonaid

That's true, I've been to several Walmarts and have never seen the 30" on display (many don't have the 32" on display either) though they have both in stock.


Good luck. Let us know how you fare.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*Thanks for the reply, buzzly. I used the WS disc of "Finding Nemo" & the Matrix as test DVDs. It's not a problem with the DVDs. I am using gold-plated Philips component cables that I picked up from Walmart. The colors appear to be good; it's just the vertical lines/checkerboard pattern that's detracting from the picture quality. Could be an interference issue...I'll have to play around with it more.


Regarding HD, are you saying that you got the HD channels through your Comcast connection or OTA? I have Metrocast cable () here in Rochester, NH & cannot get Comcast. Since Metrocast does not have any HD programming yet, I have to pray that I can get any HD channels OTA.


Thanks,

jawgee*
It may not be the tv at all. A dvd player with a crappy mpeg decoder or a one of the simple flag-reading progressive solutions (both are common in HTIB setups) is not a good match for an hdtv. If you come into the market and it's within your pricerange I strongly recommend the Denon DVD910, which is the cheapest player I know of which uses the Faroudja FLI2300 progressive solution and does NOT have the CUE chroma bug.


----------



## armstrg3

Looking for thoughts on how the picture quality looks while viewing in the zoom mode for non HD broadcasts? I'm still somewhat undecided on which set to purchase, 4:3 or 16:9. Since more than 98% of the broadcast material is in 4:3 IF I decide on the 16:9 I would more than likely view in the mode that would allow the picture to fit the screen.


It only seems to be logical to purchase the 16:9 model if you are buying to take advantage of the HD?


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by varaonaid_
*OK, OK, so that means that the 330 lines of resolution spec is for the analog antenna, NOT the resolution capability of the tv?


If so, someone needs to help Sanyo with their marketing/communication on their specifications. That could easily be misunderstood.*
330 lines is the limit on the RF analog input of any tv. That horizontal resolution limit is universal except in the unlikely event that the tv is so crappy it's actual horiz. resolution limit is lower still. Some tvs come pretty darn close.... mostly small ones. A $59 13" Sanyo tv's maximum horiz. resolution is only 350 lines. The older video inputs like RF and composite limit resolution severely as well. So does s-video (possibly depending upon the source) a little bit but not nearly as noticably as the oldies.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Concerns regarding the 1-year replacement warranty with Walmart:


- This policy is REAL and the store will honor it. Quite a few walmart employees are ignorant of this Sanyo warranty benefit because it's not covered in training of any kind. Heck even I didn't know about it the first 2 years I worked at walmart. Just because the service desk or electronics associate doesn't know about the policy doesn't mean it's not there. If your Sanyo tv becomes defective within 1 year we give you a replacement. It's mean primarily for convience and customer service since replacement is much easier and nicer for the customer than shipping the tv off for repairs. I'm assuming this to some extent, but I believe the returned tvs actually are eventually fix/refurbished and are re-sold as refurb tvs at places like Alco and such that sell refurb tvs. I've seen Sanyos at Alco before labled "refurbished". So the tvs aren't just being junked, in case anybody cares about stuff like that the way I do. I hate waste. 


Anywho, I digress...... if the person you're talking to doesn't know about the warranty, just politely ask for management. That's what they are there for is to offer you whatever customer service you need.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Source Horiz. Res. Vert. Res.


720-line HDTV 720H 720V


1080-line HDTV 1080H 1080V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Are these specs from Sanyo? How does their 800 line spec for the video input fit into these numbers? Sure wish I knew the facts on this. It looks good at the right price otherwise.*
I believe that 720p is 1280H x 720V and 1080i is 1920H x 1080V. DVD is supposedly 540 lines horizontal as well.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

btw, I apologize for posting 3 and 4 posts back to back like this all the time. It's kind of rude I know. I only have time to check and respond once a day or so.......


----------



## dsmassy

Hey All, I apologize if this has been covered already but I don't have time to read through all 47+ pages on this topic.


Can someone please give me the price rundown on these models?


Sanyo 32" 4:3 integrated

Sanyo 30" widescreen (and is it integrated?)

Sanyo 27" 4:3 integrated


Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## vdorta

Quote:

_Originally posted by dsmassy_
*Hey All, I apologize if this has been covered already but I don't have time to read through all 47+ pages on this topic.


Can someone please give me the price rundown on these models?


Sanyo 32" 4:3 integrated

Sanyo 30" widescreen (and is it integrated?)

Sanyo 27" 4:3 integrated


Thanks in advance for your reply*
It has been covered many times:


Both 32" and 30" cost $747; the 27" is only available in Canada.


----------



## buzzly

DELETED


----------



## tilt3daxis

From HDTV Pub...

Quote:

Resolutions Displayed


1080i is Displayed As: 1080i
*720p is Displayed As: 720p*

NTSC is Displayed As: Unknown
I really wish there was some way of knowing for sure...


----------



## AustinPowersISU

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I will buy a 30 inch WS at the end of the month (don't have the funding right now).


I also wanted to point out that I didn't make this decision because "Wal-Mart" was in the title. I did it because this TV is under 800 bucks and has a tuner! That can't be beat. I would buy it anywhere for this price.


----------



## MrHifi

I asked my daughter to buy me one since she belongs to Sams in MD. Hope she can find one.


----------



## ncg8r2

Ryan,


Many thanks to you and others who have spent your time and efforts to

provide the information on these sets. I have two questions:


1: The Owners Manual (page 4) lists cable channels received as "1, 14-125; and 99 Digital Channels" I have digital cable which provides HDef

broadcasts on channels 200 to 293. Will the internal tuner receive these

channels if they are not encrypted?


2: The Service Manual pages 5, 12, and 13 contains lines which are too

dark for me to read as posted. Any chance to post these pages in a form

that these lines will be legible?


Richard


----------



## varaonaid

MrHiFi,


Let us know if you do find one at a Sam's Club because, up until now, no one's found it available there. I'm sure we'd all like to save a few $$$ if possible.


----------



## MrHifi

Even my 1983 Sony Profeel had 500+ lines on the screen. Of course it had no source with that type of resolution until SVHS came along.


I would like to know what picture tube they are using to find out the real resolution. I'm sure it is designed for 720 lines. In its price range it probably is slotted for 800 lines. That would mean the 1080i is compressed or downconverted like many of the small projectors. They should have left that 330 line comment off their specs. It just bothers me that in this price range and considering who is distributing them and considering the fact that no one has seen one, it makes me nervous. Maybe my daughter will find one. I'll report back as soon as I can with facts. All it takes is a look see with an AVIA disk.


----------



## buzzly

I'll take a crack at your questions. Read page 17 in the owner manual -- it will explain the vitural channel concept.


2) Ryan has already made a more legible Page 5 of the service manual. Check earlier post.



Quote:

_Originally posted by ncg8r2_
*Ryan,


Many thanks to you and others who have spent your time and efforts to

provide the information on these sets. I have two questions:


1: The Owners Manual (page 4) lists cable channels received as "1, 14-125; and 99 Digital Channels" I have digital cable which provides HDef

broadcasts on channels 200 to 293. Will the internal tuner receive these

channels if they are not encrypted?


2: The Service Manual pages 5, 12, and 13 contains lines which are too

dark for me to read as posted. Any chance to post these pages in a form

that these lines will be legible?


Richard*


----------



## buzzly

I think we need to seperate two things - input resolution and actual display (output) reslolution. As discussed before, RF input is 330 lines. That is that stanard. Nothing is wrong here with Sanyo stating that. The AV input is stated as 800 lines. Today, the highest common input resolution is 720p. So, again, the "AV input = 800 lines" spec stated by Sanyo is fine.


As with the display (output) resolution, this Sanyo upconvert all digital inputs to 1080 horizon resolution (someone correct me if I am wrong). The bottom line is, despite the lower price tag, Sanyo is leaving out anything BIG here.


As an manufacturing engineer and an industry analyst following the hi-tech industry for a long time, I can assure you that in most instances, it is more economical to make things using defacto standard components. In this case, it means using industry standard picture tube, AV processor chips, and etc. That how the industry food chain operates. The areas where a company can save money are the "optional" features/components . In the case of HDTV, this can be the virtical scaler feature (maintaining all the virtical lines in the viewable screen area in all zoom modes. Another thing to cut back MAY BE the wide-screen enhanced mode -- squeezing all the horizional lines inside the letter box instead of wasting on the black bars on the top and bottom of the screen. These are the features the mid to low level HDTV may skip. And I think Sanyo has in this case. Other way to save money may be to perform just a rough calibration instead of a time-consuming detailed calibration.


Also to provide a reference point for the cost/margin issue. Accordingly to the Electronic Manufactuing Association's own estimatement three years ago -- it would cost only $450 to manufacture a 42" DLP TV. The fact that Texas Inst, being the defacto provider of these DLP chips IS NOT rolling in money may provide another piece of indirect evidence to support this. In fact, today, the manufacturing cost for these DLP TVs is already LOWER than tha tof the conventional tube or Rear-projection TVs. Any Yet, these DLP TVs costs more to the consumers because the leading manufacturers can get away with it, thanks to marketing/promotion.


I don't want to start a debate here. Just try to steer people's concerns about this TV away from the basic things/features.


Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Even my 1983 Sony Profeel had 500+ lines on the screen. Of course it had no source with that type of resolution until SVHS came along.


I would like to know what picture tube they are using to find out the real resolution. I'm sure it is designed for 720 lines. In its price range it probably is slotted for 800 lines. That would mean the 1080i is compressed or downconverted like many of the small projectors. They should have left that 330 line comment off their specs. It just bothers me that in this price range and considering who is distributing them and considering the fact that no one has seen one, it makes me nervous. Maybe my daughter will find one. I'll report back as soon as I can with facts. All it takes is a look see with an AVIA disk.*


----------



## ncg8r2

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*I'll take a crack at your questions. Read page 17 in the owner manual -- it will explain the vitural channel concept.


2) Ryan has already made a more legible Page 5 of the service manual. Check earlier post.*
Thanks


If I understand the note on page 17, the channel numbers listed on the cable company's schedule are not physical channels, but just numbers identified for convenience. As long as the channel signals are on the cable and not encrypted and do not exceed the 99 Hi def channel limitation of the set, then the internal tuner will be able to read them and deliver the program for my viewing pleasure. Do I understand it correctly?


----------



## buzzly

ncg8r2.


Basically. you got it. I have Comcast cable and the QAM tuner picks up channels from 73 to 115. Some channels has sub-channels. For example, one of those channels is a music channel and has 40 sub-channels. The minor problem is that I can can't directly input the 3-digits channels via the remote as it only take 2-digits channels. So, I have to scroll it. I can't complaint. Hey, those are "free" digital channels after all.


----------



## stylinlp

Am I right to beleive that if I buy a Mitsumi or Bravo 1080i, 720p DVD player this TV will display a DVD in 720p or 1080i?

Connected how?


----------



## tilt3daxis

HELP! 


I just bought the 30" Widescreen today and so far I'm not satisfied in the least... I only have my Xbox and PS2 to test it on (both connected via component) since I haven't purchased a progressive scan DVD player yet, but I have a few questions...


A) 480p looks AWFUL! It's like there's this transparent flickering blob on my screen that just smears the picture. It doesn't happen *all* the time; mainly when there is text on the screen. For instance, when trying Soul Calibur 2 in 480p, the "Namco" logo during the start-up sequence flickers with jaggies and smudges. But when I enable 720p, it looks beautiful! What's even more funky...if I let the TV display the image in 480i, that nasty flicker/smearing is gone (of course, there's the green bars everyone mentioned, but they're tolerable..). What's wrong with my set? 


B) What picture mode am I supposed to have the TV set to? Full? I think that's the right one, but I just wanted to verify 


C) I'm having the same problem with the PS2 and postage-stamping as mentioned by someone else. I have the PS2 set to 16:9 and the TV set to full...is something wrong with how I have that hooked up?


Thanks in advance.. I'm going to be purchasing a DVD player soon, but if that 480p issue doesn't come to an end, I'm probably going to return the set


----------



## MrHifi

I'm afraid that these sets upconvert everything to 720P or 1080i. Because of that 480i and 480P material wil look terrible. How does the Digiatal HD and SD look?


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*I'm afraid that these sets upconvert everything to 720P or 1080i. Because of that 480i and 480P material wil look terrible. How does the Digiatal HD and SD look?*
I haven't hooked up an antenna yet, sorry =/


But 480p looks like crap! Obviously HD material is going to look superior, but there's certainly a problem when 480i outshines it's progressive counterpart. Any sort of stationary graphic or text in 480p flickers or pixelates  Do any of you Xbox or PS2 owners experience the same problem in 480p? I hope I just have a defective set...


----------



## MrHifi

How does 480i look?


----------



## tilt3daxis

No complaints  But mind you, I upgraded from a 19" analog set...


----------



## stylinlp

Quote:

_Originally posted by stylinlp_
*Am I right to beleive that if I buy a Mitsumi or Bravo 1080i, 720p DVD player this TV will display a DVD in 720p or 1080i?

Connected how?*
How would the best way to connect one of these DVD players to the this TV to get 720p or 1080i? RGB, DVI or Componant?


----------



## jamesbe

Everything looks great on this set, I'm not sure what your problems are.


I'm running standard sat signal into the coax and it looks better then my 27" analog set looked. I tried just OTA antenna and was getting GREAT picture quality no issues, it looks just as good if not better than analog.


Xbox in HD looks spectacular! No flicker no issues, S-video in with the upconvert looks awesome as well, it actually looks VERY similar to the HD input, it's not as "sharp" for lack of a better word, but looks damn good. Almost not worth using the HD input but might as well.


Progressive DVD's look perfect, I watched Shrek and it was dead on, colours, no flicker or jaggies, just as good as my projector, if not better, colour depth is nice and black levels amazing.


I am really enjoying this set, I use it mostly for SD TV and Xbox. Xbox is much better on a WS set and in HD it looks amazing. Even my 480i games look great as the TV upconverts them.


----------



## Mr. Old School

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*I haven't hooked up an antenna yet, sorry =/


But 480p looks like crap! Obviously HD material is going to look superior, but there's certainly a problem when 480i outshines it's progressive counterpart. Any sort of stationary graphic or text in 480p flickers or pixelates  Do any of you Xbox or PS2 owners experience the same problem in 480p? I hope I just have a defective set...*
Well I have the 32", but I don't have any problems with my Xbox, PS2, or Gamecube in 480p. All of the games look great with no blurring or flickers. As a matter of fact, MVP Baseball 2004 absolutely takes my breath away.


----------



## johnathan

Mr.HiFi

Your question about 480i. Well it looks awesome ! My wife is using it with several of the cable channels Food T.V. and HGTV. Like jamesbe and Mr. Old school said it looks great.


I just got the DVI to HDMI cable that Buzly suggested and it works fine. For $25 delivered it is truly a bargain to go with this great bargain of a TV ! Johnathan


----------



## Bagger

OK I'm DYING here!!! I can't be the only one with the 32" set who has gone into the service menu. Could someone please post any values in the service menu for the 32" set that are different than what I have posted? I've still got a horizontally squished picture with 3" black cars on either side. Here's my service menu settings:


100 FD__158 FE__1A9 08__201 00__259 0F

101 00__159 FE__1AA 0F__202 00__25A 00

102 22__15A FE__1AB 0F__203 00__25B 00

103 21__15B FE__1AC 0F__204 00__25C 00

104 00__15C FE__1AD 0F__205 00__25D 00

105 89__15D 00__1AE 0F__206 FE__25E 00

106 50__15E 01__1AF 0F__207 00__25F 00

107 7F__15F 01__1B0 00__208 00__260 00

108 78__160 01__1B1 00__209 00__261 00

109 2A__161 01__1B2 00__20A 00__262 00

10A 88__162 01__1B3 00__20B 00__263 00

10B 5D__163 01__1B4 00__20C 08__264 00

10C 75__164 00__1B5 00__20D 0B__265 00

10D 57__165 00__1B6 00__20E 00__266 00

10E F1__166 00__1B7 00__20F 00__267 12

10F 94__167 00__1B8 00__210 01__268 01

110 B8__168 00__1B9 00__211 12__269 00

111 02__169 00__1BA 00__212 01__26A 00

112 88__16A 02__1BB 00__213 00__26B 08

113 88__16B 00__1BC 00__214 00__26C 0B

114 F6__16C 00__1BD 00__215 00__26D 00

115 00__16D 00__1BE 00__216 00__26E 00

116 4C__16E 00__1BF 00__217 00__26F 01

117 6C__16F 00__1C0 00__218 00__270 12

118 60__170 00__1C1 00__219 00__271 01

119 88__171 01__1C2 00__21A 00__272 00

11A 7F__172 01__1C3 00__21B 00__040 83

11B 80__173 FF__1C4 00__21C 00__041 52

11C 78__174 FE__1C5 00__21D 00__042 47

11D 73__175 FF__1C6 00__21E 00__043 72

11E 79__176 F8__1C7 00__21F 08__044 78

11F 7D__177 00__1C8 00__220 0B__045 32

120 88__178 FE__1C9 00__221 00__046 68

121 46__179 FB__1CA 00__222 00__047 00

122 00__17A F9__1CB 00__223 01__048 00

123 00__17B F6__1CC 00__224 12__049 00

124 7E__17C F5__1CD 00__225 01__04A 00

125 00__17D F6__1CE 00__226 00__04B 02

126 89__17E 00__1CF 00__227 00__04C 01

127 70__17F 00__1D0 00__228 00__04D 00

128 00__180 00__1D1 00__229 00__04E 01

129 01__181 00__1D2 00__22A 00__04F 00

12A 01__182 01__1D3 08__22B 01__050 3C

12B 01__183 01__1D4 0B__22C 00__051 03

12C 01__184 01__1D5 00__22D 00__052 CC

12D 01__185 00__1D6 00__22E 00__053 7B

12E 01__186 00__1D7 01__22F 00__054 01

12F 00__187 00__1D8 12__230 00__055 02

130 00__188 00__1D9 01__231 00__056 03

131 00__189 00__1DA 00__232 00__057 04

132 00__18A 00__1DB 00__233 00__058 03

133 00__18B 02__1DC 00__234 00__059 01

134 00__18C 02__1DD 00__235 00__05A 1A

135 00__18D 02__1DE 00__236 00__05B 29

136 00__18E 02__1DF 00__237 00__05C 36

137 00__18F 02__1E0 00__238 00__05D 99

138 00__190 02__1E1 00__239 00__05E 52

139 00__191 02__1E2 00__23A 00__05F 3A

13A 00__192 08__1E3 00__23B 00__060 50

13B 00__193 08__1E4 00__23C 00__080 07

13C FF__194 08__1E5 00__23D 00__081 20

13D 02__195 08__1E6 08__23E 00__082 1B

13E 03__196 08__1E7 0B__23F 00__083 00

13F 03__197 08__1E8 00__240 00__084 00

140 03__198 08__1E9 00__241 00__085 00

141 03__199 08__1EA 01__242 00__086 00

142 03__19A 08__1EB 12__243 00__087 00

143 00__19B 08__1EC 01__244 00__088 12

144 04__19C 08__1ED 00__245 00__089 02

145 05__19D 08__1EE 00__246 00__08A 00

146 04__19E 08__1EF 00__247 00__08B 48

147 04__19F 08__1F0 00__248 00__08C 10

148 00__1A0 08__1F1 00__249 00__HSI2 88

149 00__1A1 08__1F2 00__24A 00__HPO 79

14A 01__1A2 08__1F3 00__24B 00__DATE/TIME

14B 01__1A3 08__1F4 00__24C 00__R14/B1E

14C 01__1A4 08__1F5 00__24D 00__0B0(R00)B7

14D 01__1A5 08__1F6 00__24E 00__0B1 00

14E 01__1A6 08__1F7 00__24F 00__0B2.. 00

14F 01__1A7 08__1F8 00__250 00__0F7(R47)00

150 00__1A8 08__1F9 08__251 00__0F8(R48)19

151 00__________1FA 0B__252 00

152 00__________1FB 00__253 00

153 00__________1FC 00__254 00

154 00__________1FD 01__255 00

155 00__________1FE 12__256 00

156 00__________1FF 01__257 00

157 FE__________200 00__258 08


----------



## tilt3daxis

jamesbe: Have you tried any of your Xbox games in progressive scan? How do you get the TV to upconvert?


Here's a few pictures that I took of Soul Calibur 2 and Halo..you can easily see the distortion on the edges in 480p (it may not look that dramatic, but it is ).


This is Soul Calibur 2 when 720p is enabled. As you can see, it looks damn fine 

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...ges/SC720p.jpg 


This is Soul Calibur 2 when only 480p is enabled. There is a transparent line that runs horizontally distorting the edges.

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...ges/SC480p.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...es/SC480p2.jpg 


Finally, this is the Halo start-up screen in 480p. The edges, once again, are all funked up.

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...s/Halo480p.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc.../Halo480p2.jpg 


So no one is experiencing this problem in 480p? If that's the case, I'll just exchange the set and hope for the best. If not, I'm probably going to return it.


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by johnathan_
*...I just got the DVI to HDMI cable that Buzly suggested and it works fine. For $25 delivered it is truly a bargain to go with this great bargain of a TV ! Johnathan *
johnathan, I just purchased the HDMI-DVI cable from STSI. I should hopefully have it in hand by the weekend. Did you run into any issues with displaying your HTPC's output onto your Sanyo? What video card do you have? I have a GeForce FX5200 with a DVI port. I'm expecting to go through Powerstrip hell, but I'm not looking forward to it. Any tips you could supply would be appreciated. Thanks.

*Bagger*, I'll try to get into the service menu tonight & write down my untweaked values. I may not be able to get to until tomorrow, though.


jawgee


----------



## Bagger

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*johnathan, I just purchased the HDMI-DVI cable from STSI. I should hopefully have it in hand by the weekend. Did you run into any issues with displaying your HTPC's output onto your Sanyo? What video card do you have? I have a GeForce FX5200 with a DVI port. I'm expecting to go through Powerstrip hell, but I'm not looking forward to it. Any tips you could supply would be appreciated. Thanks.


Bagger, I'll try to get into the service menu tonight & write down my untweaked values. I may not be able to get to until tomorrow, though.


jawgee*
I reallllllly appreciate that  I was hoping to get it fixed in time for the first episode of Big Brother tonight on CBS (I'm a 5-year addict). If I have time and/or energy I might stop by Wal-mart again tonight. If I do I'll post the results when I return.


----------



## jamesbe

I've used a few 480p games and dragon's lair which is 1080i everything looks stunning. Are you using the Microsoft HD pack or another brand? I had the madcatz one and the picture was a total mess, everything was ghosted and doubled, I picked up the MS one and it's all perfect now.
Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*jamesbe: Have you tried any of your Xbox games in progressive scan? How do you get the TV to upconvert?


Here's a few pictures that I took of Soul Calibur 2 and Halo..you can easily see the distortion on the edges in 480p (it may not look that dramatic, but it is ).


This is Soul Calibur 2 when 720p is enabled. As you can see, it looks damn fine 

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...ges/SC720p.jpg 


This is Soul Calibur 2 when only 480p is enabled. There is a transparent line that runs horizontally distorting the edges.

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...ges/SC480p.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...es/SC480p2.jpg 


Finally, this is the Halo start-up screen in 480p. The edges, once again, are all funked up.

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...s/Halo480p.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc.../Halo480p2.jpg 


So no one is experiencing this problem in 480p? If that's the case, I'll just exchange the set and hope for the best. If not, I'm probably going to return it.*


----------



## talon_3

tilt3daxis - I have the same problem in 480p as you do with 3 horizontal lines running across. One at the top, one in the middle and one at the bottom. I find it annoying more than ugly and don't notice it in movies as much as games but it is always there.. I think I will return my tv and buy another brand for more money.. At least I know it's not just my tv that's doing it. Anyone else see this??


----------



## Sonikku

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*jamesbe: Have you tried any of your Xbox games in progressive scan? How do you get the TV to upconvert?


Here's a few pictures that I took of Soul Calibur 2 and Halo..you can easily see the distortion on the edges in 480p (it may not look that dramatic, but it is ).


This is Soul Calibur 2 when 720p is enabled. As you can see, it looks damn fine 

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...ges/SC720p.jpg 


This is Soul Calibur 2 when only 480p is enabled. There is a transparent line that runs horizontally distorting the edges.

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...ges/SC480p.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...es/SC480p2.jpg 


Finally, this is the Halo start-up screen in 480p. The edges, once again, are all funked up.

http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc...s/Halo480p.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~vampiricsyc.../Halo480p2.jpg 


So no one is experiencing this problem in 480p? If that's the case, I'll just exchange the set and hope for the best. If not, I'm probably going to return it.*
Do you think you could get some full screen pics of Soul Calibur in 480p and 720p? I'm interested in getting this model and as a soul calibur fan I'm interested in knowing how it fares with HD xbox games.


----------



## stokey7873

it is very noticeable on my 30" widescreen unit that the image is tilted when looking at a digital cable guide. Does anyone else have this issue and is there a way to fix this? If no one has this issue and there is no "easy" way to fix it, may it be possible i have to exchange this unit?


Thanks guys. this is all really good info.


----------



## MrHifi

Tilted images that otherwise look good means that the yoke must be rotated on the CRT. Not something the avrage person can do.


----------



## tarfin

Read the first post in the thread. Links to the service manual are there which can help you make some adjustments that may/may not help.


----------



## MrHifi

You have to rotate the yoke. Period!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stokey7873

thats what i figured... back to walmart it goes.


----------



## Stereodude

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*You have to rotate the yoke. Period!!!!!!!!!!*
Some TVs have an option in the service menu for tilt. I know a Samsung I had for a while did.


----------



## Mathesar

Quote:

_Originally posted by Stereodude_
*Some TVs have an option in the service menu for tilt. I know a Samsung I had for a while did.*
This is true,actualy my Sony 32HS510 has a 'Tilt Correction' option acessible through the standard user menu.


----------



## johnathan

Jawgee

I don't use a HTPC on my Sanyo 32". I do on my Sony HS-10 with an ATI 7500, power strip and Theatertek dvd. If I remember correctly you can select standard HDTV settings for 1080i with power strip. These should work fine with the Sanyo.


I use VoOm for HDTV along with a roof top antenna for OTA HDTV. If I can help you out in any way just let me know. Johnathan


----------



## MrHifi

Stokey and Mathesar,


If you look at the service manual, you will see there is no tilt adjustment in the software for this TV. Yes my $18,000 DWIN front CRT system allows you to adjust the tilt a little bit from the "service" menu. However, this is not the preferred method and should only be used for extremely small touchups.


This information is almost as old as Television itself. In today's world of easy adjustments few understand the compromises one makes to geometric and optical correctness by bending the image out of its geometrically correct location.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*Where can I get something about this 1-year policy writing (or something like that)*
I believe this question has already been answered, but I noticed that the 1-year Sanyo/Wal-Mart warranty was noted on the back of the plastic-info-flip-things that hang in front of the TVs at the store.


I found this prior to buying the 36" Sanyo that I returned in exchange for the 32"HD set and it made me feel better to see it in writing because nobody at WalMart seemed to know about it.


----------



## Fruf

I have a question concerning the LOTR DVDs (this applies to many DVDs) about the quality in certain scenes and I apologize if this is a newbie question. For the Fellowship of the Ring scene in which Gandalf visits Saruman, I can notice what I guess could be termed as "grain?" It's visible from ~ten feet away in the background areas, and it looks almost as if my sharpness is too high but that isn't the case. Also, in The Two Towers during the scene "The Evenstar" it is also present where the blue is heavy in the right portion of the screen. Those are the two scenes where the problem is easily visible. I've tried the DVDs through a cheap progressive DVD player, a Xbox, and a PS2. It's really annoying and looks quite terrible. I was wondering if anyone else is seeing this or could it be my set in particular? Could this also possibly be fixed by purchasing say the Zenith DVB318?

Quote:

_Originally posted by talon_3_
*Anyone else see this??*
Yes, I see it as well on the 30" version. What HD adapter are you using (I'm using the Microsoft version)? The horizontal line is definitely not there when using s-video or composite though. I can also notice the distortion (mainly through DVD playback) when using component cables for my PS2.


Edit: I forgot to mention that the "grain" is significantly less noticeable when using s-video or composite as opposed to using component.


----------



## MrHifi

No units in the Washington, D.C. area.


Fruf,


Have you tried turning down the dharpness. normally, TV's come from the factory with sharpness all the way up. Not a good idea.


----------



## tilt3daxis

I was using the Microsoft HD Pack when I noticed the 480p error. I decided to return the TV and wait for the new Toshibas to come out; they seem rather promising (unless you can convince me otherwise ). Sorry to Sonikku for not getting the Soul Calibur pictures before I returned it. But rest assured, it looks beautiful in 720p so long as you do the service menu tweak to fix the pin-cushion effect


----------



## oryan_dunn

I hooked up a progressive DVD to our Sanyos today, and they did not have the horizontal lines like your pic showed. It could be an error that affected a few of them, but not the others? just a guess. I don't have an xbox with an hd pack at work to test, or I would.


----------



## MrHifi

You want to sell me one oryan? Our local Sam's does not stock them.


----------



## Bagger

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*Bagger, I'll try to get into the service menu tonight & write down my untweaked values. I may not be able to get to until tomorrow, though.


jawgee*
Any luck with the service menu yet?


Thanks...


----------



## obrien1988

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by MrHifi

You have to rotate the yoke. Period!!!!!!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Actually, there is one other possible solution: make the TV face the opposite direction. The earth's magnetic field can cause the picture to appear tilted (not a huge amount, but easily measureable and noticeable). If you turn the TV to face the opposite direction, the field will cause a tilt in the opposite direction.


All right, I understand if you don't want to change all your furniture, just bring the set back to Walmart. But it is a possible solution.


----------



## MrHifi

Obrien,


In 40+ years of aligning CRT's I have never seen the earth's magnetic field affect tilt. The earth's magnetic field may affect beam landing and therefore produce color purity and misconvergence when the set is rotated. Tilt-----NO WAY!!!!!!


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*I hooked up a progressive DVD to our Sanyos today, and they did not have the horizontal lines like your pic showed. It could be an error that affected a few of them, but not the others? just a guess. I don't have an xbox with an hd pack at work to test, or I would.*
I have checked both models via dvd player as well in 480p and didn't notice anything. The lines would have jumped out at me if they had been there as I'm picky about such things.


----------



## obrien1988

Art,


Yes, earth's field affects purity and convergence, but also tilt. Just because you've never seen it, doesn't mean it's not there. The effect of the magnetic field is basic physics. Maybe it's been too small for you to notice, on a 30W I'd guess it's about 3-4mm at the screen edge, so you have a swing of 6-8mm difference when the tube is facing north vs. south.


Don't believe me? Try it. Put the TV on a table facing north, and then turn it around to face south. On a test pattern or any channel with a ticker like CNBC you can see the difference on just about any TV bigger than 20".


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bagger_
*Any luck with the service menu yet?


Thanks...*
Sorry, Bagger, I haven't gotten to this task yet. I know you've been dying for the information, so I'll do my best to get the values tonight, probably after I'm done watching CSI. How do you like this year's cast of Big Brother, btw?


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## oryan_dunn

MrHiFi,

I have had to adjust the tilt on my 30" Philips because of the direction it is facing. I used to have it facing east and the tilt was something like -10 or so, and now I have it facing west, and the tilt is at 4. Its not a huge differece, but I notice when I'm watching fox news.


Ryan


----------



## MrHifi

Quote:

_Originally posted by obrien1988_
*Art,


Yes, earth's field affects purity and convergence, but also tilt. Just because you've never seen it, doesn't mean it's not there. The effect of the magnetic field is basic physics. Maybe it's been too small for you to notice, on a 30W I'd guess it's about 3-4mm at the screen edge, so you have a swing of 6-8mm difference when the tube is facing north vs. south.


Don't believe me? Try it. Put the TV on a table facing north, and then turn it around to face south. On a test pattern or any channel with a ticker like CNBC you can see the difference on just about any TV bigger than 20".*
I use a 120" Front Projector. I also personally owne 2 Sony ProFeel's and several XBR's. No on is pickier than I am. I spend and expectto devote 2 days to a TV setup. I don't charge but I do enjoy excellence. I've never seen tilt affected on a CRT.


----------



## Sonikku

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*I was using the Microsoft HD Pack when I noticed the 480p error. I decided to return the TV and wait for the new Toshibas to come out; they seem rather promising (unless you can convince me otherwise ). Sorry to Sonikku for not getting the Soul Calibur pictures before I returned it. But rest assured, it looks beautiful in 720p so long as you do the service menu tweak to fix the pin-cushion effect *
It's alright. But just a question. For those using the xbox dvd player, you *DO* realize that progressive scan is disabled on DVD play back correct? Don't make the mistake I did in assuming that if the xbox can play games in progressive scan, and can play DVD's with the dvd kit that it must therefore fuction as a progressive scan DVD player. It has the capablility, but it is disabled to avoid royalty fees. Just making sure.


----------



## Bagger

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sonikku_
*It's alright. But just a question. For those using the xbox dvd player, you DO realize that progressive scan is disabled on DVD play back correct? Don't make the mistake I did in assuming that if the xbox can play games in progressive scan, and can play DVD's with the dvd kit that it must therefore fuction as a progressive scan DVD player. It has the capablility, but it is disabled to avoid royalty fees. Just making sure.*
Actually I don't believe that they disabled progressive scan to avoid royalty fees. That is the claim they made to justify requiring the remote control purchase. The xbox, by default, will not play DVDs without the remote control (which, at $30 a pop is a ripoff). The reasoning I've heard for them disablin progressive scan was to focus the Xbox as a gaming system rather than a DVD player/compute system. However, if you modify your xbox you can play DVDs without the remote (using your controller) and you can also play DVDs in progressive scan.


----------



## Bagger

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*Sorry, Bagger, I haven't gotten to this task yet. I know you've been dying for the information, so I'll do my best to get the values tonight, probably after I'm done watching CSI. How do you like this year's cast of Big Brother, btw?


Thanks,

jawgee*
Aaaargh, another night of squishy Big Brother  Not to get too far off topic here, but so far I'm reserving judgement on the cast, since I just know I'm gonna change my mind about a hundred times during the course of the season. It was a really bold/stupid move for Lori to take that $10,000. She better really have some charm if she wants to stay. As long as she doesn't have an overbearing/annoying personality she'll probably blend back into the background once the overzealous people start making themselves targets. There are three housemates with identical twins. 2 of them made that public during the introductions, I noticed the other one kept quiet (and I believe it's Adria who was the one who kept quiet). So most likely she's the one who has the identical twin who she'll be switching back and forth with. I have a feeling all three twins will be involved in some way before it's all over. OK, back to discussing the TV everybody


----------



## oryan_dunn

MrHiFi,

It is odd that you have never experienced the effect of the magnetic field affecting rotation. It is a proven fact that the Earth's Magnetic field affects crt monitors and tvs. Here is an article explaining about this http://www.anatekcorp.com/smask.htm 


Ryan


----------



## Bagger

OK I found it!!! Entry 088 was set to 12. After changing that to 10 it fixed the aspect ratio so everything looked right. Amazing!


----------



## MrHifi

Oryan,


Read the article you asked me to look at. It says exactly what I said in my prior message in this thread-- "The earth's magnetic field may affect beam landing and therefore produce color purity and misconvergence when the set is rotated."-- Your reference makes no mention of tilt. You need to understand what you read. BTW I hold a PHD degree in Physics from Georgetown U. and when I studied physics they taught us to only deal in facts not invention or speculation.


----------



## tarfin

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Oryan,


Read the article you asked me to look at. It says exactly what I said in my prior message in this thread-- "The earth's magnetic field may affect beam landing and therefore produce color purity and misconvergence when the set is rotated."-- Your reference makes no mention of tilt. You need to understand what you read. BTW I hold a PHD degree in Physics from Georgetown U. and when I studied physics they taught us to only deal in facts not invention or speculation.*



Did they teach you how to play nice with others?


----------



## Jim Banville

Quote:

One thing I do miss about my former home was that I had a Best Buy, Circuit City, Barnes & Noble, Borders, and any other big chain you want to name within five minutes of where I lived. (That's about the only good thing I have to say about my former home.)


Now, you have Walmart and Super Walmart and Sam's Club. Period. There's a regular Walmart on the west side of town where I live, and the Super is on the east side of town. Kmart is about dead thanks to them, there is no Target, no Best Buy, no CC, etc. The closest BB and CC, and BN and Borders are 45 minutes away in Fort Wayne, Indiana.
Wow! My experience is the complete OPPOSITE of your's! We've had a Walmart and Sam's for at least 15 YEARS in our town (approx. 250K pop.), but within the past year our town's only Best Buy and Barnes & Nobles have opened! And our only Circuit City has recently moved into a new BIGGER building! And our only Target, which opened a few years ago, seems to be doing GREAT!


----------



## oryan_dunn

MrHiFi,

"The axial component of the magnetic field is harder to compensateby means of degaussing. Better compensation may be achieved bymeans of a "rotation coil" (around the neck or around the screen), this requires an adjustment that depends on local magnetic field". As you stated, the magnetic field can cause color purity errors, but that is corrected by degausing the screen, which usually happens automatically when you turn on the set.


Also check out this link http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/crtfaq.htm 


Especially section http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/crtfaq.htm#crtrot 


So yes, the Earth's magnetic field can cause the picture to rotate.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by tarfin_
*Did they teach you how to play nice with others?*
LOL


Okay people. I vote that all arguing about gravitational pull, whether or not the title of this thread is appropriate or if WalMart is the spawn of the devil should be taken to the silly copy-cat thread here .


----------



## AustinPowersISU

Are the reports of LAG in games true with this TV? As if it takes a while for the screen to respond to controller inputs (the screen does not update as fast as others)?


----------



## Dimitriz

Quote:

_Originally posted by AustinPowersISU_
*Are the reports of LAG in games true with this TV? As if it takes a while for the screen to respond to controller inputs (the screen does not update as fast as others)?*
I havent hooked up any games to the TV yet, but I did hook up my TW Cable to the digital port to get lunscrambled channels they broadcast. Piked up about 10+ stations, the interesting thing is that I have to hit INFO button numerous times sometimes before TV displays anything, sometimes I have to hit it like 5 times. I tried this yesturday about 5 feet from the front of TV...

It has never done this when I had my OTA antenna pluged in.


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by AustinPowersISU_
*Are the reports of LAG in games true with this TV? As if it takes a while for the screen to respond to controller inputs (the screen does not update as fast as others)?*
With my PS2 hooked up via Monster s-video cable (waiting for my Monster component cable to arrive), I did notice a bit of lag. This really bugged me at first, but then after having a handful of buddies over the weekend for a PS2 party, I (nor anyone else) didn't notice it all. We all had a blast playing the PS2 on the 32" Sanyo! We were all using the Pelican Chameleon wireless controller, btw. Wish I could use more than three of those controllers at once since they are the best wireless PS2 controller I've ever used.


jawgee


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bagger_
*OK I found it!!! Entry 088 was set to 12. After changing that to 10 it fixed the aspect ratio so everything looked right. Amazing! *
Glad you got it figured out, Bagger. Did you need any other values from the default service menu? Let me know...


Yeah, I couldn't believe Lori took the $10K. Don't these people read the "How to win Reality Shows for Dummies" book before they go on a show like this?? Flying under the radar usually has the best odds for winning, IMO. Can't stand the stupid headband that some of those guys are wearing. Other than that, I think I'm going to enjoy this year's show.


jawgee


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by AustinPowersISU_
*Are the reports of LAG in games true with this TV? As if it takes a while for the screen to respond to controller inputs (the screen does not update as fast as others)?*
When I tried it there was no lag at all, and that's even when playing fast-paced games like Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Mr. Old School

Would someone please explain to me the process to get the 32" Sanyo to upconvert a 720p signal to 1080? I have counted at least 5 people that say they are doing it, but no one will respond when you ask them how they did it. Anytime I put a 720p Xbox game in, it plays in 480p.


----------



## Sonikku

What? You mean it doesn't enable it automaticly? Is can't be good... Oh, BTW if you have soul calibur 2 you'll know if it's in 720p if it's in a 4x3 window despite setting your set to widescreen. (it has widescreen mode only in 480p) Also, try out Freedom fighters and Tony Hawk underground. They both have 720p support.


----------



## Gator99

Mr. Old School, I do not have that TV, but on some games you have to turn off 1080i and 480 in the Xbox dashboard, why don't you try that or other combinations - it could be that


----------



## Storme

I just bought this TV (30" WS)and I like it, but I got a problem.


On the right bottom corner the color is GREEN and it won't go away. Whats wrong with my TV? Please help!


----------



## Bagger

Make sure you don't have any speakers real close to that side of the TV. Try moving any electronic equipment away from the TV to see if it could be magnetic interference. Then turn the TV off and back on (at which time the TV will degauss itself) and see if that gets rid of the green color. If not then you may wind up having to exchange it.


----------



## Storme

that worked! thanks


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mr. Old School_
*Would someone please explain to me the process to get the 32" Sanyo to upconvert a 720p signal to 1080? I have counted at least 5 people that say they are doing it, but no one will respond when you ask them how they did it. Anytime I put a 720p Xbox game in, it plays in 480p.*
Just have all three video settings enabled on the Xbox dashboard (480p, 720p, and 1080i). That should do it for you.


----------



## AustinPowersISU

Quote:

_Originally posted by tilt3daxis_
*When I tried it there was no lag at all, and that's even when playing fast-paced games like Ninja Gaiden *
Is this with Svideo/Composite or Comp. cables?


----------



## Sonikku

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bagger_
*Make sure you don't have any speakers real close to that side of the TV. Try moving any electronic equipment away from the TV to see if it could be magnetic interference. Then turn the TV off and back on (at which time the TV will degauss itself) and see if that gets rid of the green color. If not then you may wind up having to exchange it.*
If the set is not magneticly sheilded then would that mean if I put my center speaker on top for my home theater setup that it would do the same thing? It's a big speaker. I can't just stick it to a wall or anything. If it isn't shielded then what does Sanyo expect people to do who have home theater systems and need to put a center speaker on top of the set.


----------



## buzzly

No TV I know of is completely magnetically shielded. It is the speakers that needed to be magneticly shielded. Most of the speakers used in home theater setup (such as center speakers) are shielded. I have no interence problem with a very large BIC Ventura center speaker (dual 6.5" speakers) sitting on top of the Sanyo.


----------



## MrHifi

Forget the center speaker. Unless it is identical to the L&R the whole thing will sound awful.


----------



## vdorta

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Forget the center speaker. Unless it is identical to the L&R the whole thing will sound awful.*
With all the chances to blow it, if the front speakers image well and are well placed, why use it?


----------



## buzzly

MrHIFI is right. It only sound right when the R/L speakers match with center speaker. The reason you need center speaker in a home theater set up is that 60-80% sound comes from the center.


Quote:

_Originally posted by vdorta_
*With all the chances to blow it, if the front speakers image well and are well placed, why use it?*


----------



## Storme

Another question...I hooked up the optical output to my reciever but the HDTV feed is only stereo its not dolby sorround even though it says doubly sorround on the tv..any idea why im not getting 5.1 audio?


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by AustinPowersISU_
*Is this with Svideo/Composite or Comp. cables?*
Component Cables


----------



## buzzly

Put TV on the digtial input mode (digital cable or OTA digital ). Go to Menu -> Setup _> Digital Audio Ouput --> select Dolby Digital. ENTER


"If you are watching an analog channel, or a signal connected to Video 1/2 or COmponent Jacks, the Digital Audio oupout setting is not available" That is in the manual.




Quote:

_Originally posted by Storme_
*Another question...I hooked up the optical output to my reciever but the HDTV feed is only stereo its not dolby sorround even though it says doubly sorround on the tv..any idea why im not getting 5.1 audio?*


----------



## MrHifi

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*MrHIFI is right. It only sound right when the R/L speakers match with center speaker. The reason you need center speaker in a home theater set up is that 60-80% sound comes from the center.*
A center speaker only compromises the quality of a sound system. The most important reason and only reason for having a center speaker is to prevent a "hole in the middle" and to insure that off center listeners have a passable level of imaging when they are not seated exactly at the "sweet spot". You really need it if you are having friends over and they must sit more than 10 degrees off the centerline.


----------



## Storme

I did do that and I was watching digital channels off my OTA antenna and my reciever was getting dolby sorround sound but it was just stereo not 5.1 I know its not my reciever because it gets 5.1 from my dvd player and xbox but not from this TV.


----------



## MrHifi

Most stations are broadcasting in DD 2.0 not 5.1. ABC broadcasts some shows in 5.1 like NYPD. Your receiver may default to ProLogic when it receives a DD2.0 signal.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*With my PS2 hooked up via Monster s-video cable (waiting for my Monster component cable to arrive), I did notice a bit of lag. This really bugged me at first, but then after having a handful of buddies over the weekend for a PS2 party, I (nor anyone else) didn't notice it all. We all had a blast playing the PS2 on the 32" Sanyo! We were all using the Pelican Chameleon wireless controller, btw. Wish I could use more than three of those controllers at once since they are the best wireless PS2 controller I've ever used.


jawgee*
Those Chameleons are the best, agreed! Considering their 300 hour battery life (no rumble feature though), I really hope the next generation of consoles comes out with 1st party supported wireless controllers since they are definitely a nice thing to have. The Chameleon seemed a bit cheap to me at first, and the new trigger button positions take a bit of time to adjust to, but I bought one and now I love it (waiting to get a second since we're sold out on them). Who'd of thought that of all the 3rd party wireless controllers on the market the least expensive one would be the best?


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Forget the center speaker. Unless it is identical to the L&R the whole thing will sound awful.*
Which is something only a front projector user could say.  I agree with you, but for a lot of people using 3 identical LCR's just isn't practical. A lot of folks need something that they can sit atop their tv set. If I used a projector setup I'd have 3 identical towers up front as well, but I don't. The ears tell all, and if a horizontal array center speaker matches tonally to my ears then there's no problem with using one IMO. Mine matches just fine with my LR's.


----------



## buzzly

May I reserve the slot to post the 1000th post of this thread?


This is a thread with leg. I have brought and enjoyed this TV because the info I've learned from so many people here. Getting the service manual added so much more value to this. Thanks.


----------



## MrHifi

XCalibur,


Front Projector Folks like myself who do not have perforated screens must use small speakers also. My aversion to center speaker use comes after years of trying to match my VMPS STIII's. Mr. Chaney built me a "sonically matched" center speaker to the tune of almost $900.00. Although it uses the same carbon fiber drivers and ribbon tweeter that the 7 ft. STIII towers use, I find it is only tolerable with a 200Hz rolloff to my Velodyne F1800R. It helps for those sitting to the sides but lowers the image to the floor instead of the vertical centerline of the screen. Even in the old days when I used Altec Lansing A7500's and later EV SentryIII's the use of a center speaker would collapse the soundfield.


----------



## wildchild22

Does this tv work for light gun games on dreamcast, xbox or ps2????


----------



## TH3_FRB

Well,I just finished reding most of the thread from page 1. I was originally looking for a decent $500 32" non-HD set to replace my dying bedroom set, then started to consider a 27" HD, but found this thread and got interested. Never would have considered any set at Walmart and probably not a Sanyo either. I think I'll call around tomorrow and see if there are any in stock here in Norfolk/VA Beach. Does Sam's Club also carry these? they aren't listed online at either site.


----------



## MrHifi

I found several in the DC metro area. Not at Sam's but at regulat Walmart stores. They were allocated 2 of each. I had no way to get it home or I would have bought one for sure. If anybody near Annapolis MD wants to make $100.00 to pick one up and bring it to my home, contact me.


----------



## WilliamDecker

Alright...I've been watching this thread for a while and all I have to say was I was really impressed by all the enthusiasm in this thread over what I thought was an awesome TV.


Needless to say I picked up the 27" Sanyo (good thing I'm Canadian) for $699 CDN (around $500 USD), and after setting it up I'm "impressed".


However there is a significant amount of noise that's really visible when the unit is playing anything with a large amount of black on the TV. I tried different devices (PS2, XBox, Gamecube...all using component) and even different display modes. Front Mission 4 (PS2 - 480i), Ninja Gaiden (XBox - 480p), Soul Calibur (XBox - 720p), and Dragon's Lair (XBox - 1080i).


In all the modes the noise is very visible, so I got into thinking...I had a video switcher way back in my welfare days when I had to use a switcher on my crappy 25" Citizen ($80 new!!! GG cheating Futureshop on the "scratch and save") and I problem I *had* was that the device had the same problem. After moving the video switcher from on top of my PS2 to on top of my TV I noticed the interference was gone.


Then I proceeded to move cables every which way, and even tried some different power cords to see if that'd affect it. Nothing worked, and being that it's late I can't call the tech support line.


I work tomorrow until 7EST, and tech support is open until 6CST (I think), which sucks...


Anyone have any idea on how to fix this? Did I get a lemon, or are they all like this...


My problems are similar to that other guy that was having problems with his picture "smearing". I have a little of that too, and if the tv isn't PERFECT then I don't want it.


This is my 2nd HDTV, and is going to be used for GAMING only (will be transfered to a custom arcade cabinet in the very distant future, but no time soon) and on my other HDTV I have none of these problems (to eliminate the possibility of bad cabling).


Thanks for any help on how to fix this as I won't be able to call Sanyo until SATURDAY :'(


----------



## HoustonGuy

OK- I read through a lot of this thread today 1st time. Has anybody tried this display with a real DVD player such as Denon, Panny rp82,xp30 etc or new Zenith 318? I can appreciate you gaming xboxers but what about playing movies on good players?


----------



## Sonikku

Quote:

_Originally posted by WilliamDecker_
*Alright...I've been watching this thread for a while and all I have to say was I was really impressed by all the enthusiasm in this thread over what I thought was an awesome TV.


Needless to say I picked up the 27" Sanyo (good thing I'm Canadian) for $699 CDN (around $500 USD), and after setting it up I'm "impressed".


However there is a significant amount of noise that's really visible when the unit is playing anything with a large amount of black on the TV. I tried different devices (PS2, XBox, Gamecube...all using component) and even different display modes. Front Mission 4 (PS2 - 480i), Ninja Gaiden (XBox - 480p), Soul Calibur (XBox - 720p), and Dragon's Lair (XBox - 1080i).


In all the modes the noise is very visible, so I got into thinking...I had a video switcher way back in my welfare days when I had to use a switcher on my crappy 25" Citizen ($80 new!!! GG cheating Futureshop on the "scratch and save") and I problem I *had* was that the device had the same problem. After moving the video switcher from on top of my PS2 to on top of my TV I noticed the interference was gone.


Then I proceeded to move cables every which way, and even tried some different power cords to see if that'd affect it. Nothing worked, and being that it's late I can't call the tech support line.


I work tomorrow until 7EST, and tech support is open until 6CST (I think), which sucks...


Anyone have any idea on how to fix this? Did I get a lemon, or are they all like this...


My problems are similar to that other guy that was having problems with his picture "smearing". I have a little of that too, and if the tv isn't PERFECT then I don't want it.


This is my 2nd HDTV, and is going to be used for GAMING only (will be transfered to a custom arcade cabinet in the very distant future, but no time soon) and on my other HDTV I have none of these problems (to eliminate the possibility of bad cabling).


Thanks for any help on how to fix this as I won't be able to call Sanyo until SATURDAY :'(*
How did Soul Calibur, ninja gaiden and dragons lair do? Do they look really good on the set despite the problems? Want I really want to know is how this set fares against the Sony 30", Samsung 30", panasonic 30" and Toshiba 30" that all go for about 999$. I'm going to be getting one of these 5 models but I want to know how they all stack up against each other.


----------



## WilliamDecker

It was amazing, but the noise on screen is too distracting for me.


You don't pay $800 CDN for a 27" TV that doesn't display correctly, or at least I don't.


----------



## TH3_FRB

I went for it last night. After calling 5 Walmarts in my area I found 2 that claimed to have the 32" in stock. I headed straight there from the gym and found one on display running off an HD component feed...nice picture...I like it. Give the clerk the model number and tell him to pull one out of the back for me. 10min later he comes back out with a manager of some sort and they tell me that all they have is the floor model that they can't sell. Remember I specifically called and asked if they had this set "in stock". I was a bit aggrivated, but luckily the other store that had them"in stock" (I was told 2 in stock) was only another 15min away so off I went. Walmart #2 - yep, had one on display but it was running off the standard coax feed and the picture was not at all impressive. I started scanning the other sets and every one exhibited the same PQ issues as the Sanyo...so it was obviously the quality of the feed. I was now kind of happy that I went to the first store because I got to see it with a decent HD feed. So I bought one and jammed it in the Jeep...I can now confirm that the box fits very nicely in the back of a Jeep Wrangler with the back seat removed 


All I can say is that I'm very impresed so far. I have Cox digital cable with HD but just for giggles I decided to slap a set of old rabbit ears on the digital intup for the initial power-up. It scanned the channels and I ended up with 8 digital feeds (21 including sub-channels)...from rabbit ears! The PQ was impressive on the HD and SD channels and I was only about 3 ft away. The baseball game looked great, Leno was great...all very nice. I don't have a calibration disc yet so I left the set in the preset "sports" mode for the moment which lookd very nice. I tried to futz with the manual adjustments a little but really couldn't do better than the presets in the 3 min that I spent. I'm sure it'll be better when I get a proper calibration disc. The real test will be tonight when I hook the cable up and check out my analog network stations which are typically rather poor from Cox.


As of now I'm more than satisfied. 32" of HD television with an integrated tuner for $750...can't go wrong here. Wish they made it in a 36" version. I'll update once I check out the analog/digital cable and DVDs.


Thanks to everyone on this thread...never would have considered this set otherwise.


Joel


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sonikku_
*How did Soul Calibur, ninja gaiden and dragons lair do? Do they look really good on the set despite the problems? Want I really want to know is how this set fares against the Sony 30", Samsung 30", panasonic 30" and Toshiba 30" that all go for about 999$. I'm going to be getting one of these 5 models but I want to know how they all stack up against each other.*
If gaming is a priority, then I suggest looking at the other models. 480p looks disgusting on this set with those bloody lines that distort the picture. Not so apparent with DVD's and such, but you'll definitely be distracted when gaming.


----------



## Sonikku

And here I thought I found a winner for my xbox games that won't break the bank... So it really does a terrible job with games?


----------



## rkabir

Yeah, same here. I was just about to buy this set.


Maybe you have a defective units since other people in this thread have said they were happy with the PQ on xbox games on this set.


----------



## tilt3daxis

There have been other reports of the three blurry lines within this thread...but I'm not about to try another unit, even if mine was defective; too much of a hassle. The zoom modes leave alot to be desired, too...


But, on a more positive note, 720p (upconverted to 1080i) was beautiful


----------



## Samaritano

Has anyone here had any luck connecting a Zenith DVB318 DVD player to the Sanyo via a DVI-HDMI cable? Im not getting any signal. Wanted to ask here before calling Sanyo.


Thanks

Edgar


----------



## buzzly

A wild (may be dumb) guess: component outputs need to be unplugged in order to have DVI output on your DVB318. Also TV must be turned on FIRST before turning on the "external device."


Quote:

_Originally posted by Samaritano_
*Has anyone here had any luck connecting a Zenith DVB318 DVD player to the Sanyo via a DVI-HDMI cable? Im not getting any signal. Wanted to ask here before calling Sanyo.


Thanks

Edgar*


----------



## yarrumc

hi all,


Have been reading all the posts, well...most of them, over the last several days and I made the plunge. I haven't had a chance to tweak any settings much, but I do have some pincushion and a slight left tilt to my screen . I'd ask that the moderator of this thread, with the help of all the brave owners that have dived into the service menu to keep a sticky thread of all findings and experience with the settings. I think it is a pain to have to dig through each page of the forum to stumble across a setting someone found, so it be nice to have all of them in one spot. What do you think? On a side note, I looked up on Sanyo's support site to find local service dealers. I called a local one to me and asked "if i were to have any screen problems, such as tilt or pincushion, is that covered under warranty and can be fixed?" The gentleman said "yes" and bring it in as long as it is under warranty. So for all us that have a setting we just can fix ourselves and is obvious to the eye, you can likely get it fixed under warranty. Please keep the reviews and and service menu suggestions coming and lets start a thread with these findings. Take care.


----------



## buzzly

The pincushion adjustment is fairly easy to do. It is explained on the page 17 in the service manual. I did mine in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## yarrumc

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*The pincushion adjustment is fairly easy to do. It is explained on the page 17 in the service manual. I did mine in less than 2 minutes.*
Thanks for the info.. I will do that tonight. That is something we could post on a sticky, that someone then wouldn't have to hunt for the answer. Thanks. Any chance someone knows if tilt is an option to adjust?


----------



## TH3_FRB

I hooked my Moto 6200 up tonight and the digital and HD channels are impressive. The analog SD is very acceptable...it's a poor feed direct from Cox. I have discovered that, through component, the entire image is of-center to the left by about 1/2 inch and the bottom is bowed out slightly on both sides. When I switch to the S-video input the screen is centered properly. You can only tell when the picture mode settings aren't right and you're looking at a postage stamp. You can tell about the off-center problem because the program guide and station identifier hang slightly off the left edge of the screen. Does someone know how to tweak the picture to the right and adjust the squeeze on the bottom?


----------



## waltchan

If anybody opened up the Sanyo 30" and the 32" TV, is the picture tube made by Sanyo itself or another brand? If it's an another make, what make it is. Also, is the tube Made in USA, Mexico, Korea, or Japan? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Samaritano

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*A wild (may be dumb) guess: component outputs need to be unplugged in order to have DVI output on your DVB318. Also TV must be turned on FIRST before turning on the "external device."*
I unpluged everything and I did follow the manual. Component cables are disconnected. No luck.. I tried different upcoversion format but nada.


Ed


----------



## TH3_FRB

This morning I noticed that the picture is actually closer to 3/4-1" off-center to the left. I had CNBC on and the stock ticker along the bottom filled the screen but the main picture had a blank black bar down the right side almost 1" wide. I guess most programs are wider than the screen so it's not obvious how off-center it is but CNBC made me see differently. So, how do I tweak this in the service menu?


Thanks-


Joel

Quote:

_Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
*I hooked my Moto 6200 up tonight and the digital and HD channels are impressive. The analog SD is very acceptable...it's a poor feed direct from Cox. I have discovered that, through component, the entire image is of-center to the left by about 1/2 inch and the bottom is bowed out slightly on both sides. When I switch to the S-video input the screen is centered properly. You can only tell when the picture mode settings aren't right and you're looking at a postage stamp. You can tell about the off-center problem because the program guide and station identifier hang slightly off the left edge of the screen. Does someone know how to tweak the picture to the right and adjust the squeeze on the bottom?*


----------



## bart2brett

I received this response from Sanyo about post #4004323


Digital channels are different from analog channels. The digital channels rely on information packets called PSIP (Program and System Information). These PSIP packets are tables of information used by the DTV to control and understand the broadcast signal being received (transport stream). Part of the PSIP information is the channel structure dealing with the physical and virtual channel numbers. All digital TVs rely on the PSIP information for tuning the digital channels, it's a totally different from the old VHF-UHF analog channels. To understand this you would need a short course on digital channels.


Among the virtual channel properties provided by PSIP are the major and minor numbers, these properties determine navigation methods in PSIP. In the U.S. the major number identifies the broadcaster that owns the channel, whereas the minor number identifies a sub-channel within the offered set. Neither the major nor the minor number is necessarily related to the actual â€œRF numberâ€ of current analog television. The two-part number may exist independently of whatever RF band is selected for delivery and it is preserved even in case of RF-band reassignments.


Bottom line..

The DTV needs to first receive the basic PSIP package in order to setup the channel information. During a "channel search" the DTV looks for those PSIP packets and performing a DTV Add-On search would "add" the new channel if found. That's why you can't simply tune to a digital channel (if it's not in memory) because the DTV doesn't know where to look for the transport stream information.


----------



## TH3_FRB

So I've got the service manual and it appears to tell me how to fix both the centering and squeeze problems I have. Is it just trial and error? I enter the service menu, adjust the appropriate items, exit the menu, and check to see if it is fixed, and repeat until I'm happy?


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

Bottom line..

The DTV needs to first receive the basic PSIP package in order to setup the channel information. During a "channel search" the DTV looks for those PSIP packets and performing a DTV Add-On search would "add" the new channel if found. That's why you can't simply tune to a digital channel (if it's not in memory) because the DTV doesn't know where to look for the transport stream information.
I don't know how true that is. It is well known that the digital stations broadcast on frequencies just like analog, expect that they are able, via psip, to relocate their channel once the tuner knows its there. I know with my T151, I can just punch in a number, even though it isn't in memory, and if there is a signal there, it will find it. When I punch in a number of a channel not in memory, it will look for a digital signal on that frequency. If a channel isn't in memory, say a tv station that uses analog channel 33, who broadcasts on digital 19, and I type in 33, it will look for a digital channel on 33 (which it won't find). But if i type in 19, it will find a digital stream and will tell my receiver that when I punch in 33 from now on, to go to digital channel 19. It should all be seamless to the end user. But I can get to that channel by either typing in directly the digital channel 19 or 33 now. I still think that they could have done something similar with these sets, so that you could get the antenna set up correctly.


Ryan


----------



## Statix

if i hooked an hdmi dvd player, would the dts and DD signal get output on the tv's optical out?


----------



## buzzly

TV optical output only supports Dolby Digital 5.1.


Quote:

_Originally posted by Statix_
*if i hooked an hdmi dvd player, would the dts and DD signal get output on the tv's optical out?*


----------



## jgurley

Iâ€™ve really enjoyed lurking here for the past couple of days. Not only learned a lot about the Sanyo but HDTV in general. Thanks.


My 12 year old 27â€ Panasonic is finally dying. Hey! Now I have a real reason to go HDTV. After all thatâ€™s been said here I went to the biggest Walmart in town to check this thing out up close and personal. The only question I had going in was whether or not I would be able to receive any OTA High Def and be able to take advantage of the internal receiver. I live in the mountains and any reception is hit and miss.


Next to this Sanyo was a Panasonic Tau â€œ32 HDTV for $797. No internal tuner but probably a fine set. So I decided before I bought the Sanyo Iâ€™d check to see if I could receive HiDef signals at home. I donâ€™t! Well, one station from about 50 miles away comes in clear, but Iâ€™ve heard their HiDef signal is really week so I probably canâ€™t get that one either.


Bottom line question, since I wonâ€™t be able to take advantage of the Sanyoâ€™s HiDef tuner, whatâ€™s your opinion on which set would suit me best? Sanyoâ€™s $50 less, but Iâ€™ve had good experience with Panasonic. BTW, I canâ€™t find any useful info on the CT-HC14. It does seem to match up pretty close to their new CT-32HL44 (msrp $900).


I would really appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Don't know much about the Panny, but considering it's in the same price range as the Sanyo but the Sanyo has a built in tuner (regardless of if you can make use of it right now), I'd go with the Sanyo...especially since so many of us are happy with ours. Plus...the Sanyo is backed by a 1-year exchange policy. If it breaks within one year, simply take it back to WalMart and exchange it for a new one or similar set of equal value...no need for a service call or repair.


----------



## AustinPowersISU

So, is there ANYONE that plays games on this set and doesn't get distortion?


I'm seriously considering this set but want to know if my Xbox and Cube hooked up via component cables will work OK.


----------



## frankie d

Hi everyone. I just put on layaway the sanyo ht32744, (waiting for the new house to be finished. about 2 weeks). I stopped by my locale av store and asked the owner of the store about the sanyo, he said it was "junk"and that his j.v.c. tv, non hd tv, would look a lot better than the sanyo, yes I know about analog vs. digital tv.s I had a sanyo front projector in my other house, dedicated ht room and the sanyo was grate, 3 year warranty and had one dead pixel, sanyo replaced the panel. My question is. is the owner of the store full of sh**. just trying to sell me his jvc, or is there some truth to his belief? I like sanyo and it looks like a lot of you do, what do you think? frankie d.


----------



## jgurley

Thanks for your reply, Randy. I think now my decision is whether or not to buy a HDTV or stick with a good quality SDTV since Iâ€™ll only be receiving SD signals for the time being. Iâ€™m not inclined to pay $11/month to Direct TV in order to get their 4 HD channels.


I know DVD viewing will be better with HDTV, and my one experience watching SD on an HDTV was very favorable. I was visiting a relative who had inexpensive Sanyo HDTV with Voom. Problem was the Voom installers connected him using â€œcompositeâ€ cable, so while we all thought we were watching HD it was just a very good SD picture.


Anyway, any thoughts you have regarding HDTV vs. SDTV which SD signals would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## waltchan

While the Sanyo 30" HDTV only cost around $800 out from the Walmart door (don't know which Walmart has it), it actually cost me $950 to buy it. If I buy the Sanyo, I am forced to repair my old high-end 1986 Sanyo VHS VCR, which will cost $150 or more to repair. But if I buy the Samsung, I don't need to repair the old Sanyo VCR because I have a working high-end Samsung VCR here. So, it's like comparing between a $950 Sanyo TV vs. a $1000 Samsung TV and vs. $1000 Panasonic TV. Go figure. So the Walmart TVs aren't that good price, in my opinion.


By the way, my local Walmart doesn't have the Sanyo HDTV in stock. My local Walmart only has the 42" Sanyo plasma TV. Where can I get it?


----------



## snclawson

waltchan, that is the most bizarre comparison that I've read in a long time, in so many different ways.


----------



## Steve1939

waltchan: what makes you think you can't use your Samsung VCR with the Sanyo TV. I have a JVC SVHS deck and an Hitachi VHS deck and they work fine with the Sanyo and my GWIII. You don't have to have the same brand accesssories as your tv.


----------



## pen25

hdmi is working on my machine.. i had to go in reboot my htpc after i changed the display to default plug and play.. now i need to find out why its only showing up 4:3 and the desktop is cut off.. =(I am using a dvi monitor cable then a dvi to hdmi converter which was only 60 bucks for the pair instead of 150 for the dvi to hdmi cable.. anyone have any suggestions getting this thing to actually display properly without too much headaches?? haha


----------



## waltchan

snclawson...thanks for calling it "bizarre". I try to stay funny as possible if I'm going to be a star. I usually prefer matching electronic brand with the same brand, and it is just my preference.


----------



## mike2004

Does anyone know if the Sanyo 32" has an adjustment for Moire? and for green faces?


Using Comcast cable, the video Moire effect i'm experiencing can be annoying, although it is not quite as bad as with my old 27 " Panasonic.


Also, on some channels, human faces have a slight green tint. I adjusted the video settings to increase the red, but now some faces look too pink. I can't seem to find the perfect balance between pink and green.


THANKS for any help

mike


----------



## AustinPowersISU

The more and more I read, the less increadable I think this TV is.


As of yet more people than not cannot play games on this TV without lag and distortion. There are tilt problems, color problems, other picture problems.


I wish I could get reports from people that are actually happy with their TVs. I really want to know if all games have that strange distortion using component hookups as well.


----------



## mike2004

Can anyone who uses Comcast cable without a cable box tell me which coax input they connected their cable to?


The CATV coax input or the Digital coax input?


With the CATV standard input, I'm not getting any High Def signals as far as I can tell., But I am getting all the channels I subscribe to.


With the coax connected to the Digital input, I got a few channels that appeared to be High Def, but all the rest of the channels were complete snow. Then even those channels turned to snow when I tried to change channels. Then I got an error message saying I did not have any antenna connected to the TV.


When I first ran the cable into the Digital input I entered the commands in the TV to search for digital channels. It took about 10 minutes to complete the search, just like the manual said it would. That's when I got the two or three working channels, before they all went away in place of snow.


THANKS

mike


----------



## Mr Purple

Mine goes back today. No fix available for the tilt problem. This was just a test for me, after all. Bottom line is that you have to have a good device to make a good image, and there's no way around it.


No biggie. Frankly, it was too good to be true at this price, and is a testament of getting what you paid for.


Guess I'll go look at real TV's....


----------



## MrHifi

Mr. Purple,

As I mentioned in a previous message. In order to resolve tilt issues, you must loosen the yoke on the CRT and rotate it. Simple ifyou know what you are doing. I was attacked because others said that tilt was due to the earth's magnetic field and it could be fixed by moving the TV or adjusting it in the service menu. This TV does not appear to have any tilt adjustment in the software as most small TV's do not. If you really like it why don't you try and fix it by loosening the yoke and turning it. Be careful. Wear insulated gloves.


----------



## flacoman

Mr Hifi : Most CRT's today have the yokes bonded to them , so rotating the yoke to effect a tilt adjustment is impossible . The days of moving the yoke around are long gone. Perhaps if Mr. Purple exchanged the set and powered up the replacement ,things would work out..

My2c Jorge


----------



## MrHifi

OK if you say so. Last one I adjusted was a 98 Zenith.


----------



## buzzly

I have Comcast in Metro Boston. I have basic "analog" cable to go with the Internet package. I splitted the cable in plugged into both cable inputs. I got, of course, the analog channels I subscribed. On the Digital side, I got all 4 major networks, 4 PBSs, PBS-HD, and 40-50 musihc channels. Last week, I even got HBO. Showtime, and ESPN, but Comcast has fixed its hardware problems and now those channels are gone. Of course, you won't get the analog channels.


My wild guess for your problem.. make sure you make the TV to search for digital channels -- with cable plugged into digital cable input, go to Menu -> Channel -> Digital Channel Search.


Another possibility is that you have a very long cable run and getting a weak signal.



Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*Can anyone who uses Comcast cable without a cable box tell me which coax input they connected their cable to?


The CATV coax input or the Digital coax input?


With the CATV standard input, I'm not getting any High Def signals as far as I can tell., But I am getting all the channels I subscribe to.


With the coax connected to the Digital input, I got a few channels that appeared to be High Def, but all the rest of the channels were complete snow. Then even those channels turned to snow when I tried to change channels. Then I got an error message saying I did not have any antenna connected to the TV.


When I first ran the cable into the Digital input I entered the commands in the TV to search for digital channels. It took about 10 minutes to complete the search, just like the manual said it would. That's when I got the two or three working channels, before they all went away in place of snow.


THANKS

mike*


----------



## mike2004

I in stalled a Scientific Atlanta line booster a month ago and it improved the quality of all the cable signals in my house. Signal strength is not a problem.


I ran the analog and digital channel search options twice, and both times I get no channels when the coax Comcast cable is connected to the TV's digitial (coax) input. Strangely, I dod get one working channel when I first do the digital channel search. But as soon as I change channels, everything goes to snow.


So, I bouht a High Def TV that doesn't do anything in digital mode.


Might as well have bought a standard TV at half the price.


mike


----------



## buzzly

mike2004:


A few things:


* Not quite sure this is your problem. You need to complete the channel search for the analog cable first. There are some posts mentioning that. Make sure the analog channel memory is not empty, then do the digital channel search.


* Also, I experienced problem with digital channels as well when I cranked up the amp on the signal booster. The problem went away when I skipped the amp.


* If all else fail, use the OTA antenna. I actually received slightly more digital channels when using OTA antenna. But the cable offers more stable reception.


Also, you need to realize that getting free digital channels from cable is not a given, at least not today.


----------



## Steve1939

use a splitter and connect your cable to both analog and digital inputs

Steve


----------



## mike2004

OK, thanks for the advice. !!!


I split the signal and ran a coax cable to the CATV input and another to the DIGITAL input. Then I ran the channel search routines for both analog and digital.


NOW I have all my Comcast analog channels., plus a handful of channels that seem to be digital, including FOX 25 and PBS and some sports channels I did not get before. The picture quality on some of these channels is absolutely mind blowing ... Even better than DVD.


This TV has its faults, particulary its unbelievable crappy speakers - which probably cost 29 cents as they are severely limited in top to bottom range, utterly lacking in acceptable tonal quality and they can't play very loud either.


I hooked up an old stereo receiver and a pair of old Radio Shack Optimus speakers and now the sound is 1000 percent better.


As for video quality, the moire seems to be a minor issue, while I managed to adjust the pink/green so that flesh tones are acceptable., although not as good as they might be in a higher priced TV.


On certain channels and certain programs, human hair has a slight greenish tint,. But, can live with it.....


Other problems are the PIP command, I can't get it to work all the time.


The only other problem is the high pitched sound that most CRT tv's produce, I think it's the power supply? I'm overly sensitive to it, while others don't even notice it. I suppose I'll have to get used to it.


THANKS for the tip on splitting the coax signal, I was on the brink of returning the tv to walmart......


----------



## TH3_FRB

Your preference is completely silly. We really can't give you and useful advice if you u=insist on making comparisons like that. Why would you fix and old VCR rather than buy a brand new VCR (whatever brand you want)? What makes you feel the need to match brands?

Quote:

_Originally posted by waltchan_
*snclawson...thanks for calling it "bizarre". I try to stay funny as possible if I'm going to be a star. I usually prefer matching electronic brand with the same brand, and it is just my preference.*


----------



## TH3_FRB

-This might not be a gamers television...that's one valid limitation if you're into games.


-color problems can be corrected with a careful run through Avia.


-most geometry problems can be corrected via the service menu


-If you look hard enough you'll find color and geometry problems in just about every set on the market.


I'm more than happy with mine...need to adjust a little geometry still and calibrate once I get my Avia. My last set was a $2500 Sony 40XBR800. The HD PQ is just as good on the Sanyo IMHO and the SD PQ is better. The color problems I had with the XBR (not considering the green blob impurity) were worse OOTB on the Sony as well.

Quote:

_Originally posted by AustinPowersISU_
*The more and more I read, the less increadable I think this TV is.


As of yet more people than not cannot play games on this TV without lag and distortion. There are tilt problems, color problems, other picture problems.


I wish I could get reports from people that are actually happy with their TVs. I really want to know if all games have that strange distortion using component hookups as well.*


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by frankie d_
*I stopped by my locale av store and asked the owner of the store about the sanyo, he said it was "junk"and that his j.v.c. tv, non hd tv, would look a lot better than the sanyo,


My question is. is the owner of the store full of sh**. just trying to sell me his jvc, or is there some truth to his belief?*
(1) There are very few (if ANY) "local av" store owners who would ever recommend an item that they don't personally sell. AV stores are places that will sell you $2000 cables and extended warranties. These places make a lot of money if you buy from them. They make no money if you buy from WalMart


(2) Even if somehow your "local av" store is completely different and is only interested in your well being and not taking your money, the truth is that your local AV store owner doesn't know shi* about this TV. It's only sold through WalMarts, it's new and there are relatively few on the market.


Whether the Sanyo is the right TV for you is up to you to decide, but I certainly wouldn't take purchasing advice from a guy who stands to make handfulls of cash from you and isn't even familiar with the TV he's advising against.


----------



## mike2004

>-color problems can be corrected with a careful run through Avia.



I'm totally unfamiliar with the AVIA disk. My question is, what can i accomplish with AVIA that I can't accomplish with my eyes and the tv's color correction controls ?


Using the Sanyo's video color commands, which include brightness, tint, color, contrast, sharpness, and even temperatures (warm, cool, normal), It seems the options for correcting color are limited.


Are there in fact other color corrections that can be accessed to fine tune the pink/green, etc. ?


THANKS


mike


----------



## timbecht

has any one put a htpc on it yet and if so please post some info looking to buy very soon


----------



## AustinPowersISU

I finally went to WalMart to look at this myself. To tell the truth I was more impressed with the 32 inch than the 30 inch widescreen. I have decided to purchase neither. They are clearly cheaply made tubes. On the wide screen, on non wide material there was black bars on the side. Depending on the brightness/intensity of the picture these bars would stretch, shrink, distort etc. This is a sign of a cheap tube. Plus it'd be dang distracting to me to see these crooked distorted bars changes shape all the time while watching something. I know there is strech mode, but I'm a stickler in maintaining aspect ratio.


Coupled with the fact that no one seems to be able to play games in 480p without some kind of distortion on this set, I've decided to pass. It's one cheaply made set.


----------



## MrHifi

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*>-color problems can be corrected with a careful run through Avia.



I'm totally unfamiliar with the AVIA disk. My question is, what can i accomplish with AVIA that I can't accomplish with my eyes and the tv's color correction controls ?


Using the Sanyo's video color commands, which include brightness, tint, color, contrast, sharpness, and even temperatures (warm, cool, normal), It seems the options for correcting color are limited.


Are there in fact other color corrections that can be accessed to fine tune the pink/green, etc. ?


THANKS


mike*
Mike,


You are correct. Your eyes will do everything the AVIA or Video Essentials discs will do. They do help to establish supposedly standardized levels. The problem is most of the devices you use to play the discs is off also. So while you might get a standardized picture from a particular chain of reproduction equipment, there's little chance that another source will give you similar results. What I am trying to say is that if you set up using a DVD player, it will have little or no relation to what the TV's HD or SD will lok like since the TV has separate adjustments for different resolutions. My own set a DWIN HD700 uses 32 memories. I have set up all of those independently for each input.


The other issue is that to get rid of the green tint you have to adjust the gray scale. This requires a specia device called a colorimeter. They cost over $1,000.00 and you must connect the cheaper ones to a computer. Of course you can try doing it by eye with a Black and white picture. The adjustments are avaiable in the service menu.


Artl


----------



## Mr Purple

The tilt issues with this set were truly just the tip of the iceberg. I didn't dig much further into correcting the rest of the problems with the set because the tilt problem was so obvious. That being said, I am aware of the fix you describe. The dilemma was that the picture was almost perfectly square on the left side, while the right side skewed downward starting at about the 25% from left point and continuing to the right side. Sanyo's tech department said they didn't have a fix, therefore the set had a short ride back to the store.

I had no love for the set, just thought it may offer a decent bang for the buck if its issues could have been addressed. Never got far enough to tell.









Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Mr. Purple,

As I mentioned in a previous message. In order to resolve tilt issues, you must loosen the yoke on the CRT and rotate it. Simple ifyou know what you are doing. I was attacked because others said that tilt was due to the earth's magnetic field and it could be fixed by moving the TV or adjusting it in the service menu. This TV does not appear to have any tilt adjustment in the software as most small TV's do not. If you really like it why don't you try and fix it by loosening the yoke and turning it. Be careful. Wear insulated gloves.*


----------



## MrHifi

Your comments and those of others have convinced me that this set would be a great diappointment if I took one home. No sale for me. Looks like the lower price is realized by poor quality control and no final setup on the line. They are probably relying on numerical set up rather than a visual set up and adjustment which is time consuming and requires a certain amount of sophistication. The result appears to be a set which has a large amount of quality variability.


----------



## waltchan

Although the Sanyo TV set can be cheaply made, then how come Consumer Reports rated Sanyo #1 for TV reliability, regardless of what size. Now, I am becoming skeptical here because I somehow disagree with Consumer Reports marking Sanyo #1 for reliability. For example, my dad purchased a new 19" Sanyo TV in 1995, and it only lasted for 1 year when the tuner suddenly became stuck at channel 28 only, and it cannot be tuned to another channel. It was out of warranty. Cost to repair: about $80. After that, it has been trouble-free. He still has the TV set. I wonder, why do a new TV set had to break down in one short year, and then it becomes trouble-free? The repairman said that Sanyo uses cheap parts that can fail at the early going. So, think twice about Sanyo.


I may hold-off and buy a new HDTV set next year at 2005, although I am not really sure. Why, because I only have two brand choices that I can choose with a built-in HDTV tuner: Samsung or Sanyo. What's more, I don't want to be addicted with a HDTV right now because I have tons of work in music making, dancing, and singing. Neither of the two are my favorite brand, anyway. I prefer the Sony, JVC, or Toshiba. If you want to know, all Sony's HDTV direct-view glass tube are Made in Japan. They are assembled in Mexico but the tube is Made in Japan. Plus, I definitely bet that the Sony has the best picture. The next year Sony 30" with a built in HDTV tuner should retail at $999.99. I don't know where the Sanyo HDTV tube is made in, but I seriously doubt that it's Made in Japan because as far as I know, the Sanyo manufacturing plant in Japan is very small.





Walt(er) Chan


----------



## uplate

Just wanted to post my two cents... I was intrigued by this TV and decided to take the plunge a few days ago (32 inch 4:3). I was a little concerned about some of the negative comments, but decided to go ahead and see for myself. My decision is the TV is going back to walmart.... there are serious geometry issues, probably due to skipping any adjustment at the factory. I also have a persistent small black dot near the center of the screen in all modes.


There are very few zoom modes so many times HD broadcasts are pillar boxed only using about 50% of the screen. The worst part is the left and right borders of these will shift over time (in an S shape) making dialing in nearly impossible even if I did want to delve into the service menu.


I do have to admit, It's cool to be able to pick up HD digital TV over the air with rabbit ears, and when the picture is full width the geometry issues are less noticeable and the picture is incredible (except for the black dot: see above). Progressive scan DVD's look great.


I realize this is only a $750 set and I'm willing to deal with some imperfection, but I lived with my last TV about 12 years and I figure it's worth spending a little more to get something that I'll be happy with for at least a few years.


For what it's worth...


----------



## buzzly

I took the plunge last month and brought the 30" ws. I am quite happy with it and it is not going back to Walmart.


I grew up in Asia and knew the Sanyo brand well. For decades, Sanyo has already targeting the mid to slightly below mid markets. Sanyoâ€™s reliability record is also unremarkable. I have no idea how they scored so well in the Consumer Report test. May be CR only tested Sanyoâ€™s limited products available in the U.S. Sony, Mits, and Toshiba target the mid to higher-end markets.


In the TV manufacturing business, Sanyo and others use mostly de facto components (such as tube, QAM tuner, and etc) made by others. There are very good chance that many high-end TVs share many components with this Sanyo TV. The high-end manufacturers may add some of their own advance features into their products.


In addition to not having some advance features (Sony tends to the most garget-happy), value brand manufacturers like Sanyo may also skimp on labor-intensive calibration as well. Thatâ€™s why I was happy that the service manual was available.


I am not defending Sanyo or defending my purchase, Sanyo is not a fly-by-night company. It is just a very large value-oriented manufacturer. This TV reflects that. I have no problem with TVs other than making slight adjustments due to the pin cushion effects. People who are already into or aspire to have high-end A/V products tend to be very critical. Have you noticed the sheer volume of open-boxed A/V products available in the stores?


EDit: Just purchased 2-year extended service for $28.88 online. Now I am cover for 3 years (2 years + 1year replacement comes with the TV)


----------



## TH3_FRB

Funny...I've found the "zoom" mode to be perfect for pillar-boxed pseudo-HD content on the 32" 4:3. What other zoom mode would you need? If you're watching an HD channel you either have widescreen 16:9 content in which case the letterbox mode is correct, or you have 4:3 content upconverted and broadcast with pillar bars in which case you have a 4:3 image in the center of the screen...zoom mode fills the entire screen without cuting off any of the picture...and the PQ remains very good at least on OTA content. I suppose if you have the 30" 16:9 version you might need more options but then it's a matter of how you prefer to distort the image...which is why I'm sticking with a 4:3 set for a while longer.



Quote:

_Originally posted by uplate_
*


There are very few zoom modes so many times HD broadcasts are pillar boxed only using about 50% of the screen. The worst part is the left and right borders of these will shift over time (in an S shape) making dialing in nearly impossible even if I did want to delve into the service menu.
*


----------



## mike2004

After solving my analog/digital input problem, and playng with the color controls, I'm quite pleased with the Sanyo I recently purchased.


I'm not experiencing any geometry problems as others have.


I just watched a PBS High Def show on Whales, and it was fantastic to watch in either letterbox or Zoom. I preferred Zoom in order to fill the screen - and I just could not keep my eyes off the screen....


I'm still having trouble with the PIP command. It does not present two analog channels, it only allows me to watch an analog and a digital channel side by side.


Oddly, the broadcast information command indicated 1920:1080


So unless this set blows up. I'm keeping it.



thanks

mike


----------



## lark

Finally took the plunge on the 30" WS on Friday. It was incredibly hard to find it my area. I just happened to arrive on Friday to the store as the truck was arriving, and I waiting until they unloaded one. Very strange thing, though -- got it home and unpacked it and there was no remote or instruction manual. Had to wait until Sunday to get replacements; but the Walmart people were great about that.


No tilt or serious overscan for me, and the HD picture looks fantastic. SD can be made to look good; I actually find, for some reason, that SD from my directv box looks best when I change the output to 480p/480i. HD picture is noticably better through DVI/HDMI than component, although my component cables are not great. One nice feature this television that I'm not sure all HDMI television have is the ability to use separate audio inputs when sending a DVI signal to the HDMI. I didn't see that discussed on this thread.


One bummer is that the instruction manual does not explain the various stretch modes -- "full," "zoom1," "zoom2." I wonder if any of you could do so. Full is best so far on non-letterbox HD stuff. Another question for anyone that has run a calibration disc on the set -- to get to the picture adjustment stuff, you need to go into the menu, which takes up a huge part of the screen. How do you run the avia tests, etc., with that big menu on the screen while you're adjusting?


I did a test of the internal HD tuner, by splitting the signal from my antenna and running it to my sattelite box and also to the back of the tv. The stb pulled in many more channels on a scan than did the tv, making me think the tuner is not as strong as it could be.


The television does have a very slight geometry issue on the right side, slightly bending the image if the camera is panning quickly. It happens most in fully mode, not really in LB, particularly HD LB.


So far so good. It's an amazing deal for $747, in my opinion.


----------



## TH3_FRB

It only has 1 analog and 1 digital tuner so it can't tune 2 analog stations at the same time...you need dual tuners to pull that off. You could run a tivo or VCR with tuner through one of the composite inputs and use that to provide the other input I guess...or does the PIP insist on using the digital input for one of the windows?

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*I'm still having trouble with the PIP command. It does not present two analog channels, it only allows me to watch an analog and a digital channel side by side.
*


----------



## buzzly

One of the two windows has to be digital channel. It has little to do with the number of tuners. PIP in this does not display combination of two inputs -- Video 1-2, Component 2 & 3. Just call that an oddity in design.

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*


I'm still having trouble with the PIP command. It does not present two analog channels, it only allows me to watch an analog and a digital channel side by side.

*


----------



## obrien1988

Waltchan,


Sony moved their production of 16:9 picture tubes from Japan to the US last winter. Since Jan or Feb of this year, the tubes are made in their factory near Pittsburgh, which also makes the sets. Sony has another tube factory near San Diego, and they make 27 and 32 inch 4:3 tubes there, which are built into TV sets in Mexico.


Sanyo makes all its TVs bigger than 25 inches in its factory in Forrest City, Arkansas. Sanyo does not make its own picture tubes. It buys the 30 inch 16:9 tube from Samsung Displays in Korea and its 32 inch 4:3 tube from LG.Philips Displays in Mexico.


I think Sanyo's high ratings by Consumer Reports are based on reliability surveys. CR polls its subscribers on what appliances they own and whether they have needed repair. It's certainly still possible to get a Sanyo that needs repair, but according to CR this is less likely than with other brands.


Sanyo typically makes relatively simple, but good quality and reliable TV sets for low prices (or "good value"). I am not surprised at many negative comments in this forum, because AVS members are not typical consumers. It's possible that Sanyo's value-oriented product line attracts less demanding customers than Sony or JVC, which may be one reason for their good record on returns.


----------



## dmc182

Hello everyone,

I purchased the 30" model about six weeks ago and love it. I haven't had any real problems with geometry or any weird lines and such. Maybe those were just defective units.


Any way I have had one problem that isn't the fault of the TV necessarily. I purchased a Samsung HD841 DVD player a couple of weeks ago and just hooked it up a few days ago with a DVI to HDMI cable. Because DVI cannot carry audio, according to the Sanyo TV manual you need to connect analog L/R audio from the DVD to the Component 3 audio input. The HDMI connector does not have its own analog audio input. However, when I do this I get a picture on the HDMI input but no sound. There is sound on the Component 3 input.


I called Sanyo's customer service last Friday and they said they'd check it out and call me back on Monday. I promptly received a phone call back today and was told it was a problem with the HD841 unit. They actually bought the Samsung HD841 and the HD931 units and tested them out. The HD931 works fine and sends both video and audio properly. However Sanyo thinks that the HD841 does not properly comply with the HDMI spec and they are working with Samsung to try to resolve the problem. Apparently the HD841 is not communicating with the tv properly as they are supposed to talk to one another if you will. In the meantime I think I'll return my HD841 and get a $100 Panasonic unit because if I can't get the DVI function it's not really worth the $200 cost of the unit. Also the HD941 and Panasonic DVD-S97 both have HDMI output but they are not out yet.


I am worried now because I ordered HDTV service from D* and the Samsung or Hughes box they send have DVI output. Hopefully they are compatible with the Sanyo TV as I would prefer the digital connection. Does anyone have experience with that?


----------



## mike2004

Again, thanks for solving my analog/digital input problem - which I'm surprised Sanyo didn't explain in the owners manual. I'm going to call their customer service line and tell them to make a note of this in future editions of that manual.


And thanks for the explanation of the PIP command. !!!


Actually, I find PIP to be of very little value or use to me. I've seen it on sets in the homes of people I know, and they rarely use it. But it's good at least to know why I wasn't getting side-by-side analog channels. Yet another thing that Sanyo doesn't explain in their manual....


Also regards the Sanyo 4:3. With the builti-in High Def tuner, the few channels that Comcast provides, and which I can now receive, are enough to make me a much happier customer !


I certainly wasn't going to pay the monthly rental fee for a digital converter box.


I just watched a re-run of the original Star Trek with William Shatner, on the Sci-Fi channel. Although I've seen every episode, like 20 times, today I felt like I was watching this one for the very first time !!!! color ! clarity ! detail !



I just dropped off my 27 Panasonic to the tv repair shop (it died) and had an interesting conversation with the repair guy - who I know through a friend.


His shop had about two dozen sets ready for pick up, including numerous JVC's, Sonys, Tohisbas, RCAs, but not one Sanyo. Not that this represents any kind of survey mind you.


Maybe it is that people who own JVCs, Sony's, etc. tend to keep them for a long time and aren't afraid to spend money to have them repaired.... I know my Panasonic cost me $550 when I bought it 8 years ago, and I loved it so much I didn't want to toss it even though I can buy a replacement today for less money.


We chatted about reliability, and his opinion is that Sony and Panasonic are two of the most reliable. But his opinion seemed to be based on the price you spend. The higher the price set, the more reliable he believes a set tends to be. No surprise. As they say, you get what you pay for.....


mike


----------



## buzzly

Mike2004:


Once I decided that this TV's not going back to Walmart, I purchased a 2-year extended service online for $28-- a real bargain. And I've never purchased extended service ever.


----------



## lark

Quote:

_Originally posted by dmc182_
*I am worried now because I ordered HDTV service from D* and the Samsung or Hughes box they send have DVI output. Hopefully they are compatible with the Sanyo TV as I would prefer the digital connection. Does anyone have experience with that?*
The Sanyo customer service advice you got doesn't sound right; I don't think it's your DVD player. Why would the DVD stop sending audio just because it's using the DVI out? To trouble shoot it, I would hook up some other audio device -- anything really, a camcorder, or boom box, or anything that has audio out rca jacks you know work. Send it to the component 3 audio in and see it you get sound when you're switched to HDMI input on the sanyo tv.


Incidentally, I have a samsung t360 directv STB, with DVI out. I run it to my Sanyo using DVI cable with a dvi to hdmi adapter. I put the sound in on the component audio 3 input, and it works fine. So, mine is working. Are you sure you connected the cables to the component audio 3 input? The back of the sanyo panel was a little confusing to me at first to figure out which was the audio for component 3.


----------



## mike2004

Buzzly writes:

>Once I decided that this TV's not going back to Walmart, I purchased a 2->year extended service online for $28-- a real bargain. And I've never >purchased extended service ever.


My service guy advised against any extended warranties saying *he* won't do any service work for these companies.


Then he said a customer of his had purchased a $150 service warranty from one of the big chains, and that in his third year of ownership the tv failed.

When the guy tried to get it repaired, the warranty company decided to reimburse him the cost of his warranty (which came to $50 prorated) rather than pay to fix his television. Apparently, there was something in the contract that allowed the warranty company to reimburse him for the remainder of the warranty rather than have to pay to get the item repaired.

This sounds insane...


But, I'm up in the air about getting any additional warranty until I get a better understanding of who it is will actually *do* the repair work, and to what extent those repairs will be covered.


Doesn't Wal-Mart / or Sanyo warranty the tv for a year???


mike


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yeah, if within one year anything goes wrong, just take back the tv to walmart (it would be very good idea to have the receipt), and they will either exchange it for the same model or something of similar value.


----------



## buzzly

I usually do not buy any extended service. I am making an exception because a) it is cheap ($28 for 2-years), and b) I don't have any feel for the reliability of this TV. I learned about this Extended Service from another forum. Here is part of the Service Agreement. I am not a lawyer, but the agreement seems fair to me. Besides, I pay almost that much for a DVI-HDMI cable.


Disclaimer: I don't work for Walmart.


== cut & paste ===


TERMS AND CONDITIONS


This is a legal contract. By purchasing it, You understand that it is such a contract and acknowledge that You have had the opportunity to read the Terms and Conditions set

forth herein.


Obligor: Except as noted below, the company obligated under this Plan is AIG Warranty Guard (AIGWG), whose address is 500 Madison Street, Chicago, IL 60616, telephone 1-800-995-6278.

Instructions: Print this sheet and Your e-mail receipt for the Product; they are integral parts of the Plan and You may be required to produce them to obtain service or

replacement.


...

....


Service Plan: (Products $200 and over)

What is covered: This Plan covers parts and labor costs resulting from a mechanical or electrical failure of the Product caused by defects in workmanship, materials, and/or normal wear and tear, including those manifesting from power surges. We will repair or reimburse You for authorized repairs to the Product, or for replacement of the Product

with a check for the purchase price on the receipt, including tax, or voucher, or cash card, at Our discretion, when required due to a breakdown, including those experienced during normal wear and tear, which is not concurrently covered under any other warranty or Service Plan or any insurance policy.

Term of Coverage: Two (2) and Three (3) year Service Plans are available. Depending on the Plan You purchase, the term of coverage begins immediately following expiration of the manufacturers parts and labor warranty periods. This Plan will terminate if Your Product is replaced with a new Product or a check for the original Product purchase price on the receipt, not including tax, or voucher, or cash card.

How it works: If Your Product fails, call Customer service at 1-877-968-6391 to process Your claim. If in-home service is provided for the full term of Your manufacturerâ€™s warranty, then it will be provided under this Plan. If in-home service is not provided, unless otherwise noted, You will be responsible for delivery or the cost of delivery of the Product to the service center for repair or replacement. Non-original manufacturerâ€™s parts may be used for repair of the Product if original parts are unavailable or may cause a substantial delay in service.


The Service Plan includes the following enhanced coverage:


- Repairs necessary for the Product to meet the manufacturer's written specifications.

- Two (2) annual head cleanings after expiration of the manufacturer's labor warranty.

- Repair or replacement of remote controls.

- Food loss up to $200.00

- No lemon policy: if the Product suffers Three (3) identical failures, We will replace it if it fails a Fourth (4) time.

- Surge protection from date of purchase.

- Manufacturer specifications.

Limit of liability: For any single claim, the limit of liability under this Plan is the lesser of the cost of (1) authorized repairs, (2) replacement with a Product with similar features,

(3) reimbursement for authorized repairs or replacement or (4) the price that You paid for the Product. The total liability under this Plan is the purchase price You paid for the Product; in the event that the total of all authorized repairs exceeds the purchase price paid for the Product or We replace the Product with another of equal or greater value, We shall have satisfied all obligations owed under this Plan.


....

.....

Unauthorized repair or replacement of covered equipment shall result in the cancellation of this Plan by Us. In the event of cancellation by Us, written notice of cancellation shall be mailed to You not less than Sixty (60) days before cancellation is effective. This Plan can be cancelled by You at any time for any reason by mailing or delivering to Us notice of cancellation at Product Protection Plan (Wal-Mart), PO Box 1340, Sterling, VA 20167-8434. If the Plan is cancelled: (a) within Thirty (30) days of the receipt of this Plan, You shall receive a full refund of the price paid for the Plan provided no service has been performed, or (b) after Thirty (30) days, You will receive a pro rata refund, less the cost of any service

received.

....

...


----------



## mike2004

>You will be responsible for delivery or the cost of delivery of the Product to the service center for repair or replacement.>


>Unauthorized repair or replacement of covered equipment shall result in the cancellation of this Plan by Us. In the event of cancellation by Us,



I'm not tying to be difficult, maybe I'm just cynical or suspicious. But the two big questions that come to mind after reading warrany information this are:


What service center, and, how to I obtain authorization?


Does this specifically say I can bring the tv to my local fix-it guy, he will fix it (and I assume I pay him) then I will get reimbursed in some manner?


thanks for any clarification


mike


----------



## MrHifi

Mike,


I presume this means exactly what it says, get it to an authorized service center and they'll fix it. That may include your local fix it guy if he is an authorized Sanyo repair facility.


What is very important is that one should not perform any adjustments inside the outer shell of the set. Screws which have been turned to eliminate the sealer material are a dead giveaway.


----------



## waltchan

There is a post above saying that the Sanyo 30" HDTV tube uses a Samsung tube. Here is my opinion of it: THE PICTURE IS SO GODDAM TERRIBLE. I went to my local Good Guys electronic store today, and they have the Samsung 30" HDTV with a built in HDTV tuner in stock. When I look at it, the picture looks very unrealistic. The color doesn't look too accurate nor very detailed. There is barely any excitement that I feel in it. Of all the HDTV 30" in stock, the Samsung is the worst. They have the Sony and Philips also. The Sony has the best picture while the Philips is in between. I will definitely not be taking a Sanyo or a Samsung home. What's more, the Sanyo doesn't even have a menu button on front of the TV. How inconvenient. What happen if I lost the remote? Finally, I did purchase a brand new, never used Sanyo portable CD player that is a 10 year old model, and right out of the box, it did not even work. It is 100% Made in Japan, and I think Sanyo should be ashamed with themselves for providing a poor quality product, even a Made in Japan (can you believe that), that did not even work for the first time. I wasted $200 for that thing. While there are many users out there that are happy with Sanyo, I do not have a good experience with Sanyo so far.




Walter Chan


----------



## oryan_dunn

Just because a tv uses a tube from someone else, doesn't mean that the set will have the same color or other attributes of a set with the same tube. There are other things that effect the pic quality other than the picture tube itself. Before you make a judgement on this set, maybe you should view the set itself, not something that uses some of the same parts. I understand that you may have had trouble with a sanyo cd player, but that doesn't necessarilly mean you'll have trouble with one of their tvs. I wonder how many CD players by other manufactures that are 10 years old failed. I bet portable cd players were relatively new 10 years ago, and I would be willing to bet that other manufactures had problems as well. With a 1 year policy from Wal-Mart (and a additional 2 years for a good price), I would be very comfortable buying this tv.


----------



## investor27

Sounds like another unsatisfied, ignorance customer. When you were at the Good Guys looking at that Samsung TV, did you ask them what video input they were using? Was it analog or digital? Do you even know the difference? Before you go off on something, you should make sure you know what you are criticizing.


----------



## tms1

It seems everyone rips the TV, but I love it. I've had the 30" for two months and have only minor problems. The HDTV off air feed looks great, and my analog picture looks better than it did on my old 27" RCA. The price is right for an integrated digital tuner. Complaints, would like another analog coax input, the ability to store more than one set of digital channels and thats it. It is a good priced TV, you get a nice off air HDTV picture and I have had zero problems!


----------



## tms1

It seems everyone rips the TV, but I love it. I've had the 30" for two months and have only minor problems. The HDTV off air feed looks great, and my analog picture looks better than it did on my old 27" RCA. The price is right for an integrated digital tuner. Complaints, would like another analog coax input, the ability to store more than one set of digital channels and thats it. It is a good priced TV, you get a nice off air HDTV picture and I have had zero problems!


----------



## buzzly

Mike


Like you, I am just as cynical and suspicous about this kind extended service. This is my first time. The way I look at it, the service even covers the remote control and I am sure that would cost more than $28.


In MA, there are no less than 8 authorized repair centers (just look it up @ Sanyo.com). You call ahead for the authorization for repair service. The full service agreement is on Walmart.com website. Just look up "extended service for TV."


Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*>You will be responsible for delivery or the cost of delivery of the Product to the service center for repair or replacement.>


>Unauthorized repair or replacement of covered equipment shall result in the cancellation of this Plan by Us. In the event of cancellation by Us,


I'm not tying to be difficult, maybe I'm just cynical or suspicious. But the two big questions that come to mind after reading warrany information this are:


What service center, and, how to I obtain authorization?


Does this specifically say I can bring the tv to my local fix-it guy, he will fix it (and I assume I pay him) then I will get reimbursed in some manner?


thanks for any clarification


mike*


----------



## buzzly

In the early '90, I'd toured Samsung's picture tube factories in Korea. Samsung was in the process of expanding its manufacturing capacity. At that time, unbeknown to many consumers, Samsung had 80% of the global market share in picture tube. I am sure that many TV manufactuers (some big names included), then and now, use Samsung's tubes for all or part of their product lines.


----------



## TH3_FRB

If you don't like Sanyo and won't be purchasing this television then I'd ask that you find another thread to focus your attention on. This thread is for people who have or are interested in the Sanyo sets to share information and experiences. Enjoy your Sony.

Quote:

_Originally posted by waltchan_
*While there are many users out there that are happy with Sanyo, I do not have a good experience with Sanyo so far.




Walter Chan*


----------



## MrHifi

TH3,


Your statement to Walter telling him to get out if he reports information you do not like is really inappropriate and desrves an apology. Folks have good and bad experiences. I want to hear about both. Walter, keep your experiences with this set flowing. I'm still considering a purcahse but not until I get a better picture of the set's integrity.


----------



## Dimitriz

Quote:

_Originally posted by waltchan_
*There is a post above saying that the Sanyo 30" HDTV tube uses a Samsung tube. Here is my opinion of it: THE PICTURE IS SO GODDAM TERRIBLE. I went to my local Good Guys electronic store today, and they have the Samsung 30" HDTV with a built in HDTV tuner in stock. When I look at it, the picture looks very unrealistic. The color doesn't look too accurate nor very detailed. There is barely any excitement that I feel in it. Of all the HDTV 30" in stock, the Samsung is the worst. They have the Sony and Philips also. The Sony has the best picture while the Philips is in between. I will definitely not be taking a Sanyo or a Samsung home. What's more, the Sanyo doesn't even have a menu button on front of the TV. How inconvenient. What happen if I lost the remote? Finally, I did purchase a brand new, never used Sanyo portable CD player that is a 10 year old model, and right out of the box, it did not even work. It is 100% Made in Japan, and I think Sanyo should be ashamed with themselves for providing a poor quality product, even a Made in Japan (can you believe that), that did not even work for the first time. I wasted $200 for that thing. While there are many users out there that are happy with Sanyo, I do not have a good experience with Sanyo so far.




Walter Chan*
Based on your asumption you shouldnt buy any car, they ALL break down. The Walmart I bought my 30" WS from had one on display, it looked like total crap! Colors were all flaky and washed out. Out of 20-30Tv there it had hands down the worst picture. The one I got works perferctly, the only adjustments I need is reduce RED color a bit, otherwise TV is PERFECT and that includes picture and geometry.


----------



## mike2004

>In MA, there are no less than 8 authorized repair centers (just look it up @ >Sanyo.com). You call ahead for the authorization for repair service. The full >service agreement is on Walmart.com website. Just look up "extended service >for TV."


Thanks for the additional information. $28 for a warranty sure seems like a bargain....



mike


----------



## jawgee

I've owned the 32" Sanyo HDTV for about two & a half weeks now. I have a love/hate relationship with it. While I really wanted to love it, I'm afraid I might have to take it back to Walmart & shop for a different HDTV. I'll go through my own personal pros & cons with the TV:
*PROS:*
Price - No other TV will give you a 32" HDTV, an ATSC HDTV tuner, & a QAM tuner for under $750. Toss in the value-priced extended warranty from Walmart & you're looking at a savings of well over $600 for comparably equipped Toshiba or Sony 32" + HDTV receiver + ext. warranty.
Picture Quality - I was upgrading from a Philips/Magnavox 27" SDTV & I thought that almost all analog channels looked a bit better. Some much better than others, some the same, & a one or two channels looked...different. Not really worse, just different. It looked "digitized" rather than having an analog feel to it. Hope someone understands what I'm trying to say there. I was able to get a handful of HD & digital cable channels from my cable provider & the HD signals looked absolutely phenomenal!! Even my wife was blown away!!
Gaming - My PS2 never looked better with this TV hooked up via the Monster S-Video cable!! Gaming with this TV also had some downsides, however (see below).
HDMI connection - Though I haven't tried it yet, this feature will definitely come in handy when connecting to my HTPC. This or a DVI connection are almost standard now on new HDTVs, so this feature may not really be all that distinguishing.
Price - Did I mention how nicely priced this TV is???

*CONS:*
Problems with component PQ - I'm going to write up a separate post in regards to my component input problems, but I wanted to mention them briefly here. I get a checkerboard pattern that's noticeable on darker scenes when using my progressive-scan Samsung DVD DB600 HTIB with PS activated in the DVD player. I've tried a Philips 24k gold-plated set of component cables & a set of Monster component cables & get the same result. I'm going to try using the s-video connection just for kicks & then a different progressive scan DVD player to see if that makes a difference. Also, though my v1 PS2 cannot play progressive scan DVD movies, the output for DVDs via a Monster PS2 component cable is awful with flickering, vertical line down the middle, etc. Looks worse than my Samsung DVD player output via component. The visual problems are less noticeable on PS2 games via component, but using the s-video cable produced a MUCH better picture quality for both games & DVDs on the PS2. Stay tuned for my post on this specific problem(s).
Gaming - On some games, there is a noticeable lag where the display lagged behind my controller actions. Not a showstopper for me, but slightly annoying in some games. Playing with a bunch of friends made it not noticeable at all for some reason. I can definitely live with this.
Video delay - On a few occasions, I noticed that the audio on some analog channels was ahead of the video. This was annoying to me since I never experienced this with my old 27" Philips/Magnavox. I experience this with just the TV speakers enabled. Is there any way to fix this? Maybe slow the audio down somehow? This is one of those things that will probably wear me down over time & make me regret buying the TV.
Slight Picture Tilt - I have a slight counter-clockwise tilt to my picture. I only notice it when I'm watching a channel like CNN & I notice that the right side of the ticker is slightly higher than the left side. Not a showstopper for me, plus if I eventually get slightly more annoyed with it, I can venture into the service manual to try & fix it.
Digital Tuner - It stinks that even though this TV has both a QAM & ATSC tuner built into it, only one of them can be used at a time. Furthermore, if you want to switch over to the other HD tuner, you have to rescan for the channels. Yuk! Definite skimppage there by Sanyo!!


IF I can get my component input troubles solved, I will keep the TV. Otherwise, I'll do a bit more testing, call Tech Support, & then try some more component testing on a different 32" Sanyo HDTV at Walmart to see if my problems are design-related or a random defect. If I can get a progressive scan DVD player to look good on it, then I'll make an exchange, otherwise, I think I'll be going for a Toshiba or a Sony, much to my wallet's dismay.


Hope this helps someone,

jawgee


----------



## MrHifi

Jawgee,


If this is your first ATSC equipped system, there are some things you should understand.


1. You should expect some lip sync issues some of the time. It happens on the most expensive systems. There are fixes but mostly it is the station's broadcast that causes the problem. I am surprised that it happens with NTSC broadcasts. I'd make sure of where the audio is routed. I wouldn't reject the set for this.


2. Every STB I've tried and those with PVR's attached only allow you to use either the QAM or ATSC tuner at a time. You always must rescan to capture the channels on the appropriate tuner.


Regarding the Sanyo 32"


1. The tilt issue can not be fixed in the service menu.


2. Re. your DVD player's incompatibility, I would find out what timings the DVD player and XBox use. They may be incompatible with the SanyoIn that case the TV would go for the closest timing available with a tiled/mediocre picture or no display at all. FWIW, I had a mini DV tape player that had both S and component outputs. The component outputs were 480i not 720p. Even though I was connected to a 480i component input on my Transcanner, the picture always looked worse through the component route vis a vis the S video connection. When conneccted to 720p-1080i component inputs, the picture looked tiled like you describe.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*TH3,


Your statement to Walter telling him to get out if he reports information you do not like is really inappropriate and desrves an apology. Folks have good and bad experiences. I want to hear about both. Walter, keep your experiences with this set flowing. I'm still considering a purcahse but not until I get a better picture of the set's integrity.*
I agree that we cannot tell anyone to leave (unless its completely off topic). Thats the point of the forum, to hear the good and the bad about something. Although in this case, he wasn't talking about the tv, but another Sanyo product, he has every right to say his opinion.


Ryan


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

Problems with component PQ - I'm going to write up a separate post in regards to my component input problems, but I wanted to mention them briefly here. I get a checkerboard pattern that's noticeable on darker scenes when using my progressive-scan Samsung DVD DB600 HTIB with PS activated in the DVD player. I've tried a Philips 24k gold-plated set of component cables & a set of Monster component cables & get the same result. I'm going to try using the s-video connection just for kicks & then a different progressive scan DVD player to see if that makes a difference. Also, though my v1 PS2 cannot play progressive scan DVD movies, the output for DVDs via a Monster PS2 component cable is awful with flickering, vertical line down the middle, etc. Looks worse than my Samsung DVD player output via component. The visual problems are less noticeable on PS2 games via component, but using the s-video cable produced a MUCH better picture quality for both games & DVDs on the PS2. Stay tuned for my post on this specific problem(s).

Currently, at our store we have a progressive scan dvd player hooked to all of our HD sets (It gets super anoying listening to the dish lady repeat over and over how "good this will look in your home" lol). I've not noticed any checkerboard or other artifacts on the 32 or 30 in Sanyo. Our set at the store looks really good with a prog scan dvd player hooked to it. Since you are the only one reporting this specific problem now, I'd be inclined to think that it is a problem with your set only. Just like the horizontal lines issues that some have, our set at the store doesn't exhibit that behavior. Hope you get it figured out soon.


Ryan


----------



## jawgee

Thanks for the reply, MrHifi. I've posted some repsonses to your responses below:

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Jawgee,


If this is your first ATSC equipped system, there are some things you should understand.


1. You should expect some lip sync issues some of the time. It happens on the most expensive systems. There are fixes but mostly it is the station's broadcast that causes the problem. I am surprised that it happens with NTSC broadcasts. I'd make sure of where the audio is routed. I wouldn't reject the set for this.*
Yes, this is my first ATSC equipped system, but I have not experienced any ATSC lip sync issues, other than the obvious weak signal issue that I get when I rotate the antenna in a way that disrupts the HD transmission. I have not seen any QAM lip sync issues (not that you mentioned it), only NTSC lip sync issues with an ABC station and WSBK (the Red Sox station).

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_ *

2. Every STB I've tried and those with PVR's attached only allow you to use either the QAM or ATSC tuner at a time. You always must rescan to capture the channels on the appropriate tuner.*
Seems like a no-brainer (from a consumer standpoint) to include this feature.

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_ *

Regarding the Sanyo 32"


1. The tilt issue can not be fixed in the service menu.*
Damn! Oh well, like I mentioned, it's not a showstopper for me. I thought I had remembered reading that someone fixed this with their Sanyo HDTV...maybe it was a different problem.

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_ *

2. Re. your DVD player's incompatibility, I would find out what timings the DVD player and XBox use. They may be incompatible with the SanyoIn that case the TV would go for the closest timing available with a tiled/mediocre picture or no display at all. FWIW, I had a mini DV tape player that had both S and component outputs. The component outputs were 480i not 720p. Even though I was connected to a 480i component input on my Transcanner, the picture always looked worse through the component route vis a vis the S video connection. When conneccted to 720p-1080i component inputs, the picture looked tiled like you describe.*
Huh? This is going to sound totally naive, but isn't there some sort of standard when it comes to component out/in? Isn't it strange that two different DVD players would have trouble with the Sanyo's component inputs? How do I find the timings of my DVD player & PS2? I checked through the entire Samsung DVD player manual during my lunch, & could not find any timing specs.


I'll post pics real soon of my issues so that you can judge for yourself as to what my problem might be. Your diagnosis might change after you see them.


Thanks!

jawgee


----------



## TH3_FRB

I owe no apologies. And it has nothing to do with information I don't like...not that he actually reported anything useful. You should take the time to go back and read his posts again. My understanding is that he has no experience with this set. He is basing his opinions on unrelated products (a 10-year old cd player) and other manufacturers even (Samsung 30" tubes). He cites a 27" television that his father bought 9 years ago and needed repairs within the first year (but has since been trouble free) as evidence that the Consumer Reports rating for Sanyo is BS. He claims it would cost him $950 to purchase the Sanyo because he would be forced to repair a 1986 Sanyo VCR to match the television...and this is his justification that the Walmart Sanyo sets aren't priced very well afterall. My point was that if he doesn't have any experience with this set or any actual information about it (not bizzare requirements to match a 14yo VRC and broken 10yo cd players) then this isn't really a conversation he should be involved in...unless he's here to learn from others who do have information/experience to contribute. He stated in an earlier post that he will not be taking a Sanyo home so he's clearly not interested in learning any more about the set...his choice. Many people have bought this set...some have like it and some have problems and aren't satisfied...all very valid input...I welcome it all. If you can't offer constructive input to the conversation then please don't bother posting on the subject. Sorry if other folks feel I'm out of line...it's my opinion.
Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*TH3,


Your statement to Walter telling him to get out if he reports information you do not like is really inappropriate and desrves an apology. Folks have good and bad experiences. I want to hear about both. Walter, keep your experiences with this set flowing. I'm still considering a purcahse but not until I get a better picture of the set's integrity.*


----------



## waltchan

I do understand what people are trying to say to me, but there is a big problem here. I live in California, and there are no Walmart Supercenters around here. How can I get a look of the new Sanyo sets when none of the Walmarts around my neighborhood have them in stock. I already visited three different Walmarts already with no luck. The closest Walmart Supercenter is about 700 miles away from my place, which is at Arizona. For large transport, I usually drive my dad's 10 cylinder Ford Super Duty F-250 pickup. So, if I drive over there, it may cost more to buy the Sanyo than a Sony or Toshiba because of high gas prices. The truck drinks a lot of gas. What's more is that if I buy the Sanyo, I need to spend an additional $150 to get my old Sanyo VCR fixed. I also fear that the Sanyo picture quality may end up looking like the Samsung that I saw in Good Guys. Just because all of you think that the Sanyo looks really good doesn't necessary mean that it has the best picture quality, because Walmart doesn't have a Sony, so you can't make a comparison. So, I think it's best for me to eliminate Sanyo in my HDTV shopping list. Or, perhaps maybe I will not shop for a new TV because it is too heavy for me, especially if I have to move the TV every year out from college back to home and from home to college, which is a big hassle. I'm a college student who just form my own solo band, and I don't want to be addicted with a HDTV right now. I think I'll leave that "Incredible New TV at Walmart" forum and go back to my singing and dancing practice trying to get signed by the record label. I need to dance like Michael Jackson also. To me, the Sanyo HDTVs are not even incredible. The more I hear the world "Sanyo", the more angrier I become in my mind. Good luck to all of you with your new TV purchase.


TH3_FRB, I do apologize to you if you find me unsatisfactory posting messages here in this forum. These are just my opinion and my experience with Sanyo, that's all.




Walt(er) Chan


----------



## Samaritano

That was a funny post Walter. Dont mean to be disrespectful...


On another note, I called Sanyo to ask them about my Zenith DVB318 not working with this tv via HDMI-DVI cable. They are going to call me back... Lets see. I've been with this tv for about 2 months now. For some reason there is a green cast on the picture. Cant get rid of it. When watching a DVD movie via component on my Zenith upconverted to 1080i I see some scan lines from right to left and color banding, really annoying. HDTV looks great but the geometry problems spoils the whole fun. Its hard to get it corrected thru the SM.


Those are my observations so far. Maybe its this particular set. I still have another 30 days. Im considering the Sony 30HS420 or the 30XS955.


Edgar


----------



## jawgee

OK, here are the details & pics behind the component input problems I briefly described above. Let's start with the Samsung 5-disc DVD progressive scan player/receiver (model DB600):


Through digital pics, the checkerboard/Moire-like patterns can be seen best at the opening/loading screen of the Samsung DVD player:

http://s89915878.onlinehome.us/HTPC/...Pics%20001.jpg 


Here's another shot of it:

http://s89915878.onlinehome.us/HTPC/...Pics%20002.jpg 


I tested both sets of component inputs on the Sanyo along with trying two different sets of component cables (24k gold-plated Philips & standard Monster components), but got the same results. Progressive scan output on the Samsung DVD player has been enabled (I can see this by the "PROG" LED on my Samsung display) & toggled many times just to see if it would make a difference. Compared to what I was getting from playing DVDs with my PS2 & an s-video cable, this looks like crap.


Now, onto the PS2 problems. Before I purchased the Monster component PS2 cable, I had a Monster s-video cable hooked up to the Sanyo. DVDs & games looked beautiful! I bought my v1 PS2 on opening day (sat in the cold for 6 hours!), so it cannot display DVD movies in a progressive scan format. Certain few games for the PS2 can be displayed in progressive scan, but I have not tested any yet. I will only show DVD movies played by the PS2 via component here as the games, though they did not look as nice/stable as via the s-video out, they look much better than DVD movies played on the PS2. I specified component output in the PS2 menu. Here are some examples from the Matrix:

http://s89915878.onlinehome.us/HTPC/...Pics%20006.jpg 


I know it's hard to see what I see in full motion video (maybe I'll make a small DV clip), but what I see is random, flickering horizontal wavy lines/bands, slightly characteristic of Macrovision, but not nearly to that degree. Also, in the above picture you should be able to make out a vertical line across Neo's belly. This is present throughout the movie, though it can really only be seen in the lighter scenes.


Here's another pic from the PS2:

http://s89915878.onlinehome.us/HTPC/...Pics%20012.jpg 


Oh, lookie here! Another nice vertical line down the middle of Trinity's nose. How nice! WTF is this?? This was NEVER visible using the s-video cable.


So, it appears that I have two separate, though possibly related, problems with the component input of my 32" Sanyo HDTV. I guess I could concede to using the s-video cable, since I won't be watching many DVDs movies with the PS2 since I have the Samsung, but even the Samsung looks like garbage with the component input. Arggh!!


Tonight, I'm going to try a different progressive scan DVD player. I'm going to disconnect everything but that DVD player & the TV so that I can rule out any sort of electrical interference issue (aren't component cables supposed to be less prone to interference than s-video??). Am I missing something? Is there some sort of "progressive scan switch" within the Sanyo TV menu itself? What about that Scan Velocity option? Would that affect the component input's picture quality?


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## TH3_FRB

As far as I know, the Sanyo upconverts everything to 1080i. I'm also curious about the Scan Velocity option...the manual doesn't say what it does...

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*Is there some sort of "progressive scan switch" within the Sanyo TV menu itself? What about that Scan Velocity option? Would that affect the component input's picture quality?


Thanks,

jawgee*


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
*I owe no apologies. And it has nothing to do with information I don't like...not that he actually reported anything useful. You should take the time to go back and read his posts again. My understanding is that he has no experience with this set. He is basing his opinions on unrelated products (a 10-year old cd player) and other manufacturers even (Samsung 30" tubes). He cites a 27" television that his father bought 9 years ago and needed repairs within the first year (but has since been trouble free) as evidence that the Consumer Reports rating for Sanyo is BS. He claims it would cost him $950 to purchase the Sanyo because he would be forced to repair a 1986 Sanyo VCR to match the television...and this is his justification that the Walmart Sanyo sets aren't priced very well afterall. My point was that if he doesn't have any experience with this set or any actual information about it (not bizzare requirements to match a 14yo VRC and broken 10yo cd players) then this isn't really a conversation he should be involved in...unless he's here to learn from others who do have information/experience to contribute. He stated in an earlier post that he will not be taking a Sanyo home so he's clearly not interested in learning any more about the set...his choice. Many people have bought this set...some have like it and some have problems and aren't satisfied...all very valid input...I welcome it all. If you can't offer constructive input to the conversation then please don't bother posting on the subject. Sorry if other folks feel I'm out of line...it's my opinion.*
After explaining your stance, I agree with you.


----------



## Samaritano

I just got off the phone with Sanyo Tech Services. The guy told me that they are aware of problems when connecting a DVD player using the HDMI input. He said that they were going to get a Zenith DVB318 unit to check what the problem might be. He mentioned that Sanyo its complying with the HDMI protocol.


Edgar


----------



## ritterd

Where can I get a look at this TV. I am in the market for another HDTV to put in the bedroom. I am going to need it this upcoming football season since the wife and I both like HDTV programming. Also, if I have a built in tuner already in the TV, do I still need to get another one of comcasts cable boxes, even if I am only watching broadcast HDTV like abc, cbs, nbc?


----------



## buzzly

It SEEMS like that people have compatibility problems with the DVD players that upconvert output signal to 1080i (or anything other than 480i or 480p). Do we know the Sanyo can handle, say, 1080i input via Component?


I don't have an upconverting DVD player, but am interested in getting one. That's why I am following this.


----------



## MrHifi

Jaw,


You appear to have an upconversion issue that many of the TV's have that upconvert to 1080i but have a native resolution of 480P. I wonder if this set's native resolution is 480P or 720P but upconverts to 1080i then back to 720P or 480P. The first generation of smaller HDTV Ready sets often were 480P sets not 720P and certainly not 1080i. I'm betting that this unit is 720P native and it must upconvert your 480P to 720P. It is probably best at upconverting 480i to 720P. That's why S and composite and NTSC look OK. If it were me, I'd use the DVD player in NTSC out. BTW have you determined whether your component out on the DVD player is 480i or 480P? I suspect it is 480P like your PS2 Box and as I said before this TV and many of the other sets do not like 480P.. If it were 490i you would probably get a great picture. I have a $1500.00 Elite DV09 that puts out component 480i to my line doubler which converts everything to about 765 lines. You might consider sticking with the S connection and let the TV do the upconversion and pulldown.


----------



## jawgee

Hi Art,


Thanks for your response. I verified that my Samsung DVD player puts out 480P via the component outputs. Isn't 480P the most universal component output amonst progressive DVD players? If so, why the heck would Sanyo create a TV that would not be compatible with that setting? Not trying to attack your answer, just trying to make sense of my problem. In previous discussions, I think that 720p's been ruled out as the set's native setting, but I'm no expert. I'll know more (maybe less) after I do some more testing tonight.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

Do we know the Sanyo can handle, say, 1080i input via Component?
Yes these sets can accpet a 1080i input as well as any other standard input 720p, 480p, 480i. I've spent some time critically looking at our display 32" today at work with a progressive dvd player and I didn't notice any of the problmes that jaw has.


----------



## yarrumc

I have had this tv for about a week and really only have a tilt issue. I am going to ask Sanyo customer service about that. I have had a chance to experience using both component and DVI to HDMI connections in use with my Samsung HD841 dvd player. I actually have both connections hooked up simultaneously, which is cool for switching from one to the other to compare the output. I can say that I only got 480p out of the components, which maybe what that player is set to do, but I didn't see or know of a way to upconvert, if there is. If I switch my input to HDMI (DVI out on Samsung) on the Sanyo, it will display my DVI output from the dvd player and then I am able to upconvert the picture to 1080i. There was one resolution it didn't like, but all others seemed to display. I have not experienced or have noticed any unusual picture issues, other than black screens in between scenes, where there is the moire like issue.


----------



## Jim Banville

Quote:

Sanyo makes all its TVs bigger than 25 inches in its factory in Forrest City, Arkansas.
Hmm? I looked at the back of a 27" Samsung TV at Sam's and it had Samsung's address as being in Forrest City, Arkansas. The label said the TV was built in TN! I assume only the electronics were built in Asia? Tube built in Arkansas?


Jim


----------



## Jamesblynn

Im having a couple issues with my 30 inch version. one being likely remedied by fine tuning. i have yet to stray from the stadard picture adjustment but if Im not mistaken there just tends to be a lot of 'red' people in this TV. any good way to make them less red without totally washing the whole color down?

also is it just my set or do others who use the actual speakers in the TV find they cant handle the internal amp as at some moments my speakers rattle annoyingly. anyone have this issue? thanks


----------



## tilt3daxis

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*I know it's hard to see what I see in full motion video (maybe I'll make a small DV clip), but what I see is random, flickering horizontal wavy lines/bands, slightly characteristic of Macrovision, but not nearly to that degree.*
I, along with a few others, had that same form of interference when connecting a 480i/p source to the Sanyo via component. I don't remember seeing a vertical line down the centre, but your other issues are reminiscent of those I had with mine.


----------



## AustinPowersISU

Ok, now that there have been some people that have stated they like their set I may take the plunge. Worst case, I take it back.


I don't mind spending time in the service menu to get the picture right or anything like that. I just want to be able to play my games and not have distortion using component cables.


----------



## cdcooker

Will they ever make a 34" wide screen model for this incredible TV?


----------



## Samaritano

Quote:

_Originally posted by yarrumc_
*I have had this tv for about a week and really only have a tilt issue. I am going to ask Sanyo customer service about that. I have had a chance to experience using both component and DVI to HDMI connections in use with my Samsung HD841 dvd player. I actually have both connections hooked up simultaneously, which is cool for switching from one to the other to compare the output. I can say that I only got 480p out of the components, which maybe what that player is set to do, but I didn't see or know of a way to upconvert, if there is. If I switch my input to HDMI (DVI out on Samsung) on the Sanyo, it will display my DVI output from the dvd player and then I am able to upconvert the picture to 1080i. There was one resolution it didn't like, but all others seemed to display. I have not experienced or have noticed any unusual picture issues, other than black screens in between scenes, where there is the moire like issue.*
So you can display an image from your dvd player to the HDMI of the TV via a HDMI-DVI cable? Its that right? Can I ask you what kind of cable did you get?

Im trying to find out if it is the cable or my Zenith 318 player the reason I dont get it to work. The dvd player freezes up when I turn it on. I bought my cable from stsi.com.


Edgar


----------



## yarrumc

Quote:

_Originally posted by Samaritano_
*So you can display an image from your dvd player to the HDMI of the TV via a HDMI-DVI cable? Its that right? Can I ask you what kind of cable did you get?

Im trying to find out if it is the cable or my Zenith 318 player the reason I dont get it to work. The dvd player freezes up when I turn it on. I bought my cable from stsi.com.


Edgar*
Yes, that is what I am doing and it worked fine with my Samsung unit. Here is the link to where I got the cable.
http://www.cablesgroup.com/catalog/a...?keywords=hdmi


----------



## housecor

I took the plunge and picked up the 32" last night. Had to hit 3 stores before I found one in stock. After a little tweaking, I must say I'm pretty impressed for the $. I picked up a Silver Sensor from Sears and HD broadcasts in 720p look excellent. Here's a rundown:


The good:

1. Excellent analog PQ. Not too far behind my Analog 32" Toshiba

2. Breathtaking on Progressive scan DVD and 720p HD.

3. No significant geometry issues

4. Great info on each channel - displays OTA signal strength, format, Show title and rating, etc.

5. Built in tuners work like a charm. Picks up many HD signals easily with an antenna right out of the box.


The bad:

1. Saw lip syncing issue once last night on PBS HD via OTA in 720p. Pretty minor and only for a few seconds during 4+ hours of viewing. Not a dealbreaker for sure.

2. Dual tuner PIP can't display 2 analog channels, only a combo of analog and something else.

3. Noticable blooming and bowing on 1080 broadcasts when the HD broadcast is 4:3. All four sides bow in a bit on brighter images - I've yet to mess with the contrast/brightness to see if it helps. But dumb question - Why does a 4:3 HD broadcast not fill my 4:3 screen? It displays both letter and pillarboxed - IOW, a smaller 4:3 image. Again, this bowing issue is only noticable (thus far) when the HD signal is both letter and pillarboxed.

4. I have one bad pixel that is constantly dark Red in the upper right corner. Very annoying on white backgrounds - enough so that I may exchange this unit. Has anyone else seen this?

5. The default surround sound setting is fairly convincing but makes voices difficult to understand. Built in speakers are barely adequate.

6. PQ is noticably not as sharp, clear, or vibrant as the higher priced competition (i.e. Sony's new KV32HS420 or Panasonic CT-30WC14 30" at Wal-Mart for a similar price). I find the lack of sharpness most noticable on small text and people's faces. Commercials with fine print are difficult to read on this set - even in HD.

7. A lot of noise when DVDs aren't played in Progressive scan - again, not a big deal since the set looks gorgeous in PS.


All in all, this TV is an amazing deal - even considering it's shortcomings. However, #6 & #3 may be dealbreakers for me. We'll see if I can ignore these issues in the coming weeks...


----------



## TH3_FRB

1. Remember that lip-synch problems are more often a result of the broadcast rather then the STB/tuner. The technical guys at the station have to tweak all kinds of settings to keep the audio and video stream synched. It's not uncommon to see some minimal lip-synch issues on digital broadcasts...and 9 times out of 10 it's not the fault of the set/tuner/stb...except in cases where it is a widespread issue with a specific model like the Samsung HLN sets.


2. that's just one of the limitations of a $750 HD set...lack of some features that would be nice to have. You'll have to decide for yourself how important it is to you.


3. Anything vroadcast in HD 4:3 is actually SD content upconverted and broadcast with pillar bars. You should switch to "zoom" mode in this case and the picture will fill the entire screen without cutting any off...except for overscan. I've found the zoomed pseudo-HD content PQ to be very good...just remember, it started life as SD.


4. If it bothers you I'd take it back for another and hope you get one with just as good geometry and such.


5. Agree...stock speakers are marginal...another result of a bugdet set.


6. Not sure about this one...sounds like you need a run through Avia to tone down the contrast and adjust the color...I think you can make significant improvements.


7. I haven't hooked my dvd player uip yet so I can't really speak to this one. Just use progressive scan and be happy 




Quote:

_Originally posted by housecor_
*The bad:

1. Saw lip syncing issue once last night on PBS HD via OTA in 720p. Pretty minor and only for a few seconds during 4+ hours of viewing. Not a dealbreaker for sure.

2. Dual tuner PIP can't display 2 analog channels, only a combo of analog and something else.

3. Noticable blooming and bowing on 1080 broadcasts when the HD broadcast is 4:3. All four sides bow in a bit on brighter images - I've yet to mess with the contrast/brightness to see if it helps. But dumb question - Why does a 4:3 HD broadcast not fill my 4:3 screen? It displays both letter and pillarboxed - IOW, a smaller 4:3 image. Again, this bowing issue is only noticable (thus far) when the HD signal is both letter and pillarboxed.

4. I have one bad pixel that is constantly dark Red in the upper right corner. Very annoying on white backgrounds - enough so that I may exchange this unit. Has anyone else seen this?

5. The default surround sound setting is fairly convincing but makes voices difficult to understand. Built in speakers are barely adequate.

6. PQ is noticably not as sharp, clear, or vibrant as the higher priced competition (i.e. Sony's new KV32HS420 or Panasonic CT-30WC14 30" at Wal-Mart for a similar price). I find the lack of sharpness most noticable on small text and people's faces. Commercials with fine print are difficult to read on this set - even in HD.

7. A lot of noise when DVDs aren't played in Progressive scan - again, not a big deal since the set looks gorgeous in PS.


All in all, this TV is an amazing deal - even considering it's shortcomings. However, #6 & #3 may be dealbreakers for me. We'll see if I can ignore these issues in the coming weeks...*


----------



## buzzly

housecor:


In the Service Manual, reg 157,158,159,15A, 15B, and 15C are the settings for sharpness for RF, 480i, 480p, 1080i, 720p, and digital (I assume it's HDMI) inputs. I have not tried that yet.


----------



## housecor

TH3 - Thanks for the response. My Avia disc is in the mail and I'm hoping a little tweaking resolves the bowing issues. Now that I know I'm just viewing an upconverted SD signal in 4:3 for many HD stations, I can't complain about the quality I'm getting. Regarding your suggestion to use zoom, I have tried that but the degradation in PQ is hard to ignore when the signal isn't truly HD.


buzzly - Has anyone successfully solved the issue via the SM yet?


----------



## buzzly

housecor:


Pincushion adjustments (pg 17 in the Service Manual) should fix the "bowing" problems. I'd done so. I made the adjustments by using eyeballing it. It only took two minutes.


----------



## mike2004

I can't get my Sony DVD player to output Progressive scan, only Interlace, when connected via Component outputs (red,green,blue) to the 32 " Sanyo.


The Sony refuses to allow me to change from Interlace to Progressive scan.


Any ideas what's going on here?


thanks

mike


----------



## superh

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*Yeah, in august, our store is going to have a major renovation. The electronics department will be made larger and we will start carrying more LCD tvs as well as a couple of plasmas. Also being done duing this renovation, we will have hard wood floors (not linoleum look alike) as well as other upgrades. I can't wait to see what it looks like when they are done.


Ryan*
I just bought the 30" Sanyo Widescreen set. Amazing. It tunes my ClearQAM digital cable channels (OnDemand and MusicChoice). It also receives my HDTV channels through the cable system, as the receiver would. A TV very well made indeed.


Anyway, to the quote: I notice you are in the Fort Wayne area. If you are very eager to see a store that most likely looks like yours, go to the Merillville, IN Wal-Mart Supercenter. When the store was remodeled into a Supercenter, real hardwood was put in, the HDTV section as well as plasmas were entered into the picture, and the layout changed dramatically. It's a very nice end result.


Thumbs up, to both the Sanyo TV and the Wal-mart stores laid out as above.


----------



## timbecht

anyone have this tv hooked to a htpc yet and if so how is it working out what res settings or you using (powerstrip)


----------



## GeneralG40

Does anyone know when the 27" HDTV by Sanyo is to be in the Walmart stores???? I just bought a Panasonic CT-32CL13 from Walmart today.... thinking about returning it to buy the 27" as the 32" will not fit the new cabinet for the TV.... if the speakers were no on the side of the 32" it would work great!


----------



## tarfin

From the 1st post in this thread....


The 27" is currently only a Canadian model as stated on the Sanyo website


----------



## housecor

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*housecor:


Pincushion adjustments (pg 17 in the Service Manual) should fix the "bowing" problems. I'd done so. I made the adjustments by using eyeballing it. It only took two minutes.*
Sounds good but two questions:

1. Where is the SM? I didn't see a post on it in this thread but I may have missed it.


2. A few posts back someone (I don't recall their name) mentioned, "Many times HD broadcasts are pillar boxed only using about 50% of the screen. The worst part is the left and right borders of these will shift over time (in an S shape) making dialing in nearly impossible even if I did want to delve into the service menu." Why would the left and right borders of the picture shift into an S shape?


----------



## buzzly

housecor:


graystrickland managed to sweet talked Sanyo into sending him a service manual. He hosts them here.

http://www.slf.us/sanyo.pdf (the service manual is here)

http://www.slf.us/sanyo_servicemanual_page5.pdf (a easier-to-read page 5 of the service manual)



Also, it is true some digital broadcasts of SD materials are pillar boxed only using about 50% of the screen -- PBS World, and Bravo are the two examples (Comcast in MA). You just have to use zoom.


As far as the pillar sizes change into s shape over time, I have never seen. In fact nothing even come close.


----------



## RHMMMM

Hey guys-


I just got this TV and I love it so far! I had to tweak a few things in the service menu relating to the geometry and of course turn the contrast down from being maxed out. For $750 the picture quality is excellent as are its capabilities including HDMI and tuner (as you all well know).


I had a couple questions-


1. I live right outside Atlanta and I am pulling in like 6-7 HD stations with the antenna I picked up at Wal-Mart (the RCA UHF/VHF powered one for like $27). Is there a better antenna I can get for around the same price while I can still return this? I've seen some stuff about the Silver Arrow antenna or whatever it's called - is that better?


2. Where are the cheapest HDMI-HDMI and HDMI-DVI cables right now?


I love this thing so far!


----------



## yarrumc

Quote:

_Originally posted by RHMMMM_
*Hey guys-


I just got this TV and I love it so far! I had to tweak a few things in the service menu relating to the geometry and of course turn the contrast down from being maxed out. For $750 the picture quality is excellent as are its capabilities including HDMI and tuner (as you all well know).


I had a couple questions-


1. I live right outside Atlanta and I am pulling in like 6-7 HD stations with the antenna I picked up at Wal-Mart (the RCA UHF/VHF powered one for like $27). Is there a better antenna I can get for around the same price while I can still return this? I've seen some stuff about the Silver Arrow antenna or whatever it's called - is that better?


2. Where are the cheapest HDMI-HDMI and HDMI-DVI cables right now?


I love this thing so far!*
Here is a from a previous post I replied to:



quote:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by Samaritano

So you can display an image from your dvd player to the HDMI of the TV via a HDMI-DVI cable? Its that right? Can I ask you what kind of cable did you get?

Im trying to find out if it is the cable or my Zenith 318 player the reason I dont get it to work. The dvd player freezes up when I turn it on. I bought my cable from stsi.com.


Edgar

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Yes, that is what I am doing and it worked fine with my Samsung unit. Here is the link to where I got the cable.
http://www.cablesgroup.com/catalog/...p?keywords=hdmi


----------



## RJShultzie

Where can I get an AVIA disc? I am very new to HDTV, what would I need in order to receive HD if I bought this set. Antenna will not work so my choices are Comcast cable or Sat. I have sat now just not the HD sat. Any help for this out of touch person would be great. I also do not know about the HDMI from dvd so any help there would be great.

Thanks


----------



## hhawk

I bought my AVIA DVD on Ebay. If you have Directv, ask them about their HDTV upgrade. They were installing and giving a new digital receiver (but not HD) for free as long as you promise to carry one of their main packages for a year.

If I understand correctly, you cannot receive local HDTV. This will force you to buy a Directv or Dishtv HD capable reciever. I bought my Panasonic HD receiver as a refurbshed unit from Crutchfield but they are plentiful on Ebay. The Panasonics have a crappy guide system but are known for their picture and versatility. Mine will output 480I, 480P, 720P, 1080I, Hybrid and Native, so it can match any display device.

Hope this gives you an idea of where to start.


----------



## lark

Quote:

_Originally posted by RJShultzie_
*Where can I get an AVIA disc? I am very new to HDTV, what would I need in order to receive HD if I bought this set. Antenna will not work so my choices are Comcast cable or Sat. I have sat now just not the HD sat. Any help for this out of touch person would be great. I also do not know about the HDMI from dvd so any help there would be great.

Thanks*
If you cannot receive over the air high definition content, cable might be the better option. Currently, on directv, the only network high definition option is CBS, and you are only allowed to get that if you live in a market that is served by a CBS affiliate that is owned and operated by CBS. Otherwise, there are 6 HD channels that you can receive through directv. Most cable companies currently offer a little bit more HD stuff, including the local networks if they are currently broadcasting in HD. Are you sure an antenna will not work? There's nothing like free HD!


----------



## RJShultzie

I am pretty sure, I am on the downside of a hill that has me blocked from where I would think the signal comes from.


----------



## Jet Champion

I never thought I would see the day that this thread dropped off the most recent page--to all of you out there who DON'T CARE I want to personally thank you for your lack of enthusiasm!


----------



## oryan_dunn

well, thanks to your response, its back on top, baby!!


----------



## Jet Champion

Maybe for all my help they'll let me be a greeter!


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*Maybe for all my help they'll let me be a greeter!*
LOL, anyone could be better than the old farts we have as greeters. Our greeters fall asleep on the job all the time. It's hilarious, you'll walk in and the old guy will be sitting on a stool, face down not moving a muscle. They get yelled at all the time, but I guess they don't feel like firing them.


----------



## housecor

Alright, I take it back. In my intitial review I wasn't totally wowed by the PQ, but I definately am now. I watched "Crossing Jordan" in true HD tonight OTA and wow. Very impressive clarity and saturation. Previously I'd only seen 4:3 HD content, so my PQ judgement was premature. I also watched a favorite scene from Shawshank in PS DVD and then went to CC where they allowed me to play the same scene on the new 32" Wega set I've also been eyeing (also in PS of course). The results? Very comparable PQ to my Sanyo set! I half expected to be shocked at the difference, but I couldn't see much one, if any.  As much as I've wanted to convince myself it's too good to be true, today finally sold me. I'm sticking with this set. Can't wait for my Avia disk...


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*I can't get my Sony DVD player to output Progressive scan, only Interlace, when connected via Component outputs (red,green,blue) to the 32 " Sanyo.


The Sony refuses to allow me to change from Interlace to Progressive scan.


Any ideas what's going on here?


thanks

mike*
A lot of Sony DVD players have a physical switch on the back of the unit that must be set to progressive before you can select progressive in the OSD setup menu. That could be your issue.


Whew, been gone from here for a while. I feel bad that I can't help much anymore. Being in a store that has limited resources (no HD feed) makes it hard. Plus, in South Dakota nobody even knows what HD is so our sales for the Sanyos are very slow after the initial rollout and I haven't gotten costumer feedback on them due to that. After playing around a bit with ours for the first time in a while I must reiterate that people REALLY need to get Avia or Digital Video Essentials and calibrate this set. All of the set's preset picture modes have their color and contrast set too high. In the case of contrast it's WAY too high, even in movie mode. The blooming and bowing caused by the inadequate power supply is much reduced when the contrast is set correctly.


----------



## mike2004

>A lot of Sony DVD players have a physical switch on the back of the unit that must be set to progressive before you can select progressive in the OSD setup menu. That could be your issue.


Ouch, that hurts..... I can't imagine why I didn't check the back panel of my DVD player. A simple flipping of a switch, imagine that......


Maybe I should go back to playing 8mm movies without sound and abandon all this whiz-bang technology !


But now that I'm watching DVD movies in progressive scan, the images on the tv screen seem so detailed that my eyes now tend to focus on the fabric of the clothing the actors are wearing, as well as whatever slight imperfections their facial skin exhibits.


Me thinks the picture is now too darn detailed. As they say, too much of a good thing?


mike


----------



## Jamesblynn

Is anyone else having any problems with speaker rattle when you turn it up? I have had my set perhaps at half or so volume and when something extreme on the show/movie happens the speakers rattle. This gets quite annoying. Does anyone else have this going on or is it a valid excuse to trade it in at Wal Mart for a new one. Obviousy if its prone to happen on the set I certainly don't want to waste my time or my back mving this thing back to WM if another is going to do the same thing. thanks for any input~


----------



## TH3_FRB

I haven't turned mine up beyond news/sitcom level so I can't say for sure, but I'd expect that it's just a result of cheap speakers used to keep costs down. Unless the speaker is blown (buzzing or constatnt rattles) I wouldn't bother taking it back. Pick up an inexpensive HTIB and forget the internal speakers.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Glad to be of service, mike.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jamesblynn_
*Is anyone else having any problems with speaker rattle when you turn it up? I have had my set perhaps at half or so volume and when something extreme on the show/movie happens the speakers rattle. This gets quite annoying. Does anyone else have this going on or is it a valid excuse to trade it in at Wal Mart for a new one. Obviousy if its prone to happen on the set I certainly don't want to waste my time or my back mving this thing back to WM if another is going to do the same thing. thanks for any input~*
Yes, I've noticed it as well. Both of our display examples do it. It's not a defect or a blown speaker. What is going on is resonance in the cabinet. The vibration of the speaker cone is actually producing a small rattle in the plastic casing of the tv. My JVC tv does this to, and very loudly when you turn it up to a certain point. The only solution is the turn down the bass in the menu until it doesn't do it anymore at the volumes you are listening at. Sorry there isn't better news there. I have to admit that even for a budget HDTV the speakers on the Sanyo (and all sanyos really) aren't too good. Speakers are a neglected area of development on tvs, but by now I expect better sound that what I hear from our Sanyos and quite a few other brands too. Thank goodness for the HT setup.


----------



## obrien1988

__________________________________________________________

Quote:


Hmm? I looked at the back of a 27" Samsung TV at Sam's and it had Samsung's address as being in Forrest City, Arkansas. The label said the TV was built in TN! I assume only the electronics were built in Asia? Tube built in Arkansas?


Jim

___________________________________________________________


I didn't know that Samsung had anything in Forrest City, I suppose it's a service center. Many of Samsung's TVs are indeed made in Tennessee, they contract with a company called Five Rivers Innovations (a former Philips TV factory in Greeneville, TN, kept alive by a management buyout) for the assembly.


----------



## Jeff412

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike2004_
*>You will be responsible for delivery or the cost of delivery of the Product to the service center for repair or replacement.>


>Unauthorized repair or replacement of covered equipment shall result in the cancellation of this Plan by Us. In the event of cancellation by Us,



I'm not tying to be difficult, maybe I'm just cynical or suspicious. But the two big questions that come to mind after reading warrany information this are:


What service center, and, how to I obtain authorization?


Does this specifically say I can bring the tv to my local fix-it guy, he will fix it (and I assume I pay him) then I will get reimbursed in some manner?


thanks for any clarification


mike*


If this is the same service agreement that Sam's has.....RUN!!! I have tried to use theirs and it is a complete nightmare. After you are finished jumping through all the hoops, you have to ship it yourself. I will never buy another Wal-Mart/Sam's service agreement. Also, (if it is the same as Sam's) During the manufacturer warranty period, you have to handle the return to the manufacturer yourself.


Maybe Wal-Mart is better, but I'm not willing to try again.


Jeff


----------



## Mr. Old School

I've got the 32" Sanyo and I love the picture I get with it, but yesterday noticed that when anything was on the screen that had straight lines, that the lines were kind of curvy and not exactly straight. Not sure what the technical term for it is, but how do I correct this? Is it something I can easily do?


Thanks


----------



## housecor

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mr. Old School_
*I've got the 32" Sanyo and I love the picture I get with it, but yesterday noticed that when anything was on the screen that had straight lines, that the lines were kind of curvy and not exactly straight. Not sure what the technical term for it is, but how do I correct this? Is it something I can easily do?


Thanks*
In short, your geometry issues are caused by the weak power supply in the set and too high brightness settings. As you turn the brightness down you'll see the lines slowly straighten. Avia would help you set it exactly - did the trick for me.


----------



## niharika

Can someone answer RHMMMM's first question? I bought the Philips powered antenna and i get 4 or 5 channels barely in downtown seattle. When I turn on the power to the antenna - i lose even those.

Any recommendations on antennas? or how to actually get these working?

Quote:

_Originally posted by RHMMMM_
*Hey guys-


I just got this TV and I love it so far! I had to tweak a few things in the service menu relating to the geometry and of course turn the contrast down from being maxed out. For $750 the picture quality is excellent as are its capabilities including HDMI and tuner (as you all well know).


I had a couple questions-


1. I live right outside Atlanta and I am pulling in like 6-7 HD stations with the antenna I picked up at Wal-Mart (the RCA UHF/VHF powered one for like $27). Is there a better antenna I can get for around the same price while I can still return this? I've seen some stuff about the Silver Arrow antenna or whatever it's called - is that better?


2. Where are the cheapest HDMI-HDMI and HDMI-DVI cables right now?


I love this thing so far!*


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by niharika_
*Can someone answer RHMMMM's first question? I bought the Philips powered antenna and i get 4 or 5 channels barely in downtown seattle. When I turn on the power to the antenna - i lose even those.

Any recommendations on antennas? or how to actually get these working?*
I live about 15 miles from my towers, and I have the RCA UHF/VHF powered antenna he was talking about. I have also tried the silver sensor, but it was too directional for my taste, and it is UHF only (my FOXHD channel is a high VHF, so I needed it).


For my money, I like the RCA.


Niharika, you may not need a powered antenna, if you are losing the channels by turning the power on, you may be "over gaining"--however, i am no expert. By the way, checkout www.antennaweb.org in order to tune your antenna in the correct direction, as well as to see what channels you _may_ get.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Start with the basics...hook up a simple set of rabbit ears first and see what it gets you. I get all the local channels with about 85% or greater signal from 11-13 miles out. Hit antennaweb.org and punch in your address...it will return a list of digital stations you should be able to get along with their distance and bearing from you. If you are lucky they will all be in the same direction. When you say "downtown" Seattle do you mean in amongst the tall buildings? That could be a problem. There are also a good deal of hills in the areas around the city...you could be on the wrong side of a hill that is blocking good signal paths too.

Quote:

_Originally posted by niharika_
*Can someone answer RHMMMM's first question? I bought the Philips powered antenna and i get 4 or 5 channels barely in downtown seattle. When I turn on the power to the antenna - i lose even those.

Any recommendations on antennas? or how to actually get these working?*


----------



## Milehigh

Hi all, just purchased this TV last weekend, as the price was the driving factor, plus this goes in the primary room my kids use for viewing. I've only viewed DVD and SD so far, but am getting HD cable installed tomorrow.


I think initially I'll have to use the supplied component cables to the cable box, but think I'd like to try a DVI-HDMI cable from the Motorola 6200 cable box. When using that cable, how is sound routed to the TV?


BTW, just using the TV speakers now, but might explore a HT in a box solution for the kids viewing pleasure, so the sound will only be routed from the cable box to the TV for now...


----------



## TH3_FRB

You'll have to run the audio to the set via another cable since your Moto 6200 doesn't have HDMI output. You should check with yout local cable company to be sure the DVI output is enabled on your 6200...Cox in Norfolk still hasn't enabled mine


----------



## niharika

That is great info guys thanks a lot!

Here is what antenna web tells me:


* red - uhf KTWB-DT 25.1 WB SEATTLE WA 74Â° 2.2 25

* red - uhf KSTW-DT 36.1 UPN TACOMA WA 75Â° 2.2 36

* red - uhf KONG-DT 16.1 IND EVERETT WA 355Â° 1.1 31

* red - uhf KTBW-DT 14.1 TBN TACOMA WA 238Â° 21.0 14

* red - uhf KOMO-DT 4.1 ABC Seattle WA 348Â° 1.0 38

* red - uhf KING-DT 5.1 NBC Seattle WA 355Â° 1.1 48

* red - uhf KIRO-DT 7.1 CBS Seattle WA 340Â° 1.1 39

* red - uhf KCPQ-DT 18 FOX Tacoma WA 239Â° 21.6 18

* red - uhf KCTS-DT 9.1 PBS Seattle WA 74Â° 2.2 41

Says I need a Medium Directional Antenna.

Any further advice?


----------



## Milehigh

Yes, I assumed I'd have to run the sound via probably RCA audio cables... the manual is not clear as to which inputs to use when taking a video only feed through the HDMI port. I've only seen one other post about this issue in this 57 page thread 


It sounded like that poster routed sound through the Component 3 audio, but the sound was not coming through while viewing the HDMI video feed. Sounds like I might be locked into using component... as to the issue of the DVI not being enabled, I guess I'll ask the tech when Comcast comes out tomorrow to install the HD box...

Quote:

_Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
*You'll have to run the audio to the set via another cable since your Moto 6200 doesn't have HDMI output. You should check with yout local cable company to be sure the DVI output is enabled on your 6200...Cox in Norfolk still hasn't enabled mine *


----------



## TH3_FRB

Medium directional...interesting considering you have a wide ranghe of angles but mostly short distances. You should EASILY be able to pick up all the stations within 10 miles with basic rabbit ears..everything exept TBN, FOX, and PBS. I'd guess you need an omnidirectinal antenna based on the range you need to pull stations from (190 degrees). I'm guessing that you said you live near tall buildings or other obstructions so to avoid ghosting they suggest a directional antenna...you'd just have to adjust it for various stations. My advice would be to get some rabbit ears...I bet they work well...but will need to be rotated for different channels. You could also try an omnidirectional antenna just for kicks...do you have an attic or roof-top location to mount one?

Quote:

_Originally posted by niharika_
*That is great info guys thanks a lot!

Here is what antenna web tells me:


* red - uhf KTWB-DT 25.1 WB SEATTLE WA 74Â° 2.2 25

* red - uhf KSTW-DT 36.1 UPN TACOMA WA 75Â° 2.2 36

* red - uhf KONG-DT 16.1 IND EVERETT WA 355Â° 1.1 31

* red - uhf KTBW-DT 14.1 TBN TACOMA WA 238Â° 21.0 14

* red - uhf KOMO-DT 4.1 ABC Seattle WA 348Â° 1.0 38

* red - uhf KING-DT 5.1 NBC Seattle WA 355Â° 1.1 48

* red - uhf KIRO-DT 7.1 CBS Seattle WA 340Â° 1.1 39

* red - uhf KCPQ-DT 18 FOX Tacoma WA 239Â° 21.6 18

* red - uhf KCTS-DT 9.1 PBS Seattle WA 74Â° 2.2 41

Says I need a Medium Directional Antenna.

Any further advice?*


----------



## MrHifi

FWIW,


Im about 30 miles out from the Wash. DC stations. Using a medium gain highly directional antenna from the mid '80's I get analog and digitals very well. That said it takes considerable tweaking to optimize analog reception and digital reception. Interestingly, the digital sweet spot is almost 5 degrees away from the analog best spot. The station antennas are in almost a perfect line. If there is one recommendation I always give folks concerning digital feeds, it is buy a rotor. In inclement weather, positioning becomes critical because trees get wet and signal goes down. I can also turn towards Annapolis or Baltimore and pick up another dozen channels. Relative to other AV investments and considering the criticality of the reception, a rotor and a directional antenna are cheap investments.


----------



## niharika

I do live in downtown area where there are some big buildings around me. Right now I have the walmart philips powered antenna (which i use without the power) and it seems to catch about three or four channels (at least one of them with lots of artifacts).

I do have a balcony (i am on the first floor) and could potentially draw a wire in. Would that help?


Any recommendations on what brand/model to get?


Quote:

_Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
*Medium directional...interesting considering you have a wide ranghe of angles but mostly short distances. You should EASILY be able to pick up all the stations within 10 miles with basic rabbit ears..everything exept TBN, FOX, and PBS. I'd guess you need an omnidirectinal antenna based on the range you need to pull stations from (190 degrees). I'm guessing that you said you live near tall buildings or other obstructions so to avoid ghosting they suggest a directional antenna...you'd just have to adjust it for various stations. My advice would be to get some rabbit ears...I bet they work well...but will need to be rotated for different channels. You could also try an omnidirectional antenna just for kicks...do you have an attic or roof-top location to mount one?*


----------



## TH3_FRB

Downtown is going to be tough...especially on low floors. You don't need anything powered...you're


----------



## MrHifi




When I lived in an apartment many years ago, I made a simple dipole antenna out of 31" of 300 ohm twin lead. You solder the two leads together at each end, cut one wire at the center of the 31" and solder a piece of twinlead to the two sides of the cut. That twinlead goes to your TV. Tape the 31' piece to a 1"x1" piece of wood or an old yardstick. Drive a nail through the wood at the center, missing the twinlead of course. Hammer the nail which is now sticking through the wood to your cieling. Voila, it rotates. That way you can adjust it easily with just a gentle push. Worked better than the best rabbit ears I could buy. Spending big bucks is not the solution to everything!!!


----------



## superh

Quote:

_Originally posted by Milehigh_
*Yes, I assumed I'd have to run the sound via probably RCA audio cables... the manual is not clear as to which inputs to use when taking a video only feed through the HDMI port. I've only seen one other post about this issue in this 57 page thread 


It sounded like that poster routed sound through the Component 3 audio, but the sound was not coming through while viewing the HDMI video feed. Sounds like I might be locked into using component... as to the issue of the DVI not being enabled, I guess I'll ask the tech when Comcast comes out tomorrow to install the HD box...*
When I tune to my PC (using DVI-HDMI cable), my TV says the following: Please use component 3 audio input for DVI audio.


The message is in red, with a green background, and disappears in a few seconds after appearing.


----------



## Milehigh

That's good to know, thanks 

Quote:

_Originally posted by superh_
*When I tune to my PC (using DVI-HDMI cable), my TV says the following: Please use component 3 audio input for DVI audio.


The message is in red, with a green background, and disappears in a few seconds after appearing.*


----------



## jim9251

I'm new to this forum, but purchased this Sanyo tv a few days ago at Wal-Mart and am just amazed at the picture quality. Getting HD from Cox cable, and I can't get enough of Discovery HD, and didn't think a television picture could be that sharp. A friend came over the other night when I was watching CSI on CBS-HD and he stopped in his tracks when he saw the picture. He bought one of these tv's the next day.


I'm using component cables, can't see spending $120.00 for HDMI cables. Do they really make that much of a difference?


----------



## superh

Quote:

_Originally posted by jim9251_
*I'm using component cables, can't see spending $120.00 for HDMI cables. Do they really make that much of a difference?*
The difference it makes to me is allowing me to hook up all of my component devices, as well as my PC through something better than composite/svideo, without another switcher (audio-video receiver serves as a component switcher for the video game consoles already).


----------



## dlfnation

I want to get the 30" Sanyo, but I want to several Walmart stores around the area and they didn't have any in stock. I didn't think to ask them, but if I asked you think they would order one for me?


----------



## salrmrcrey

dlf-


you should ask them if they have the tv in stock if you don't see it. the box is pretty big and i doubt if they have the floor room for the set to sit out in the open or shelf. they usually keep the larger sets in the back room. i don't know if they will "order" one for you. that would be another asking question. good luck.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:

_Originally posted by salrmrcrey_
*dlf-

you should ask them if they have the tv in stock if you don't see it. the box is pretty big and i doubt if they have the floor room for the set to sit out in the open or shelf. they usually keep the larger sets in the back room. i don't know if they will "order" one for you. that would be another asking question. good luck.*
I looked at the HDTV Sanyo models at our local stores and the resolution of the picture was really poor. The limiting factor was the pitch of the shadow mask. It was as coarse as a regular TV and in fact coarser than a standard definition 32" Toshiba that I have. With that coarse of a pitch on the shadow mask, what's the point of HDTV? You can't resolve near the detail that's there. My SDTV Toshiba looks far sharper and more detailed than the Sanyos that I saw. I downconvert the HD signals and send them to the Toshiba via S-video when I'm not watching the projection system.


----------



## MrHifi

kwkarth,


How do you know what the "dot pitch" is of the Sanyo. They claim 800 lines. If you are downconverting HD to S or composite, what can you expect? I think you should get your facts straight before condemning something without any basis.


----------



## buzzly

The store I brought mine from (Framingham MA) had never put the TV on the shelf. They had the wrong 32in Sanyo on the shelf for the last two months. You have to ask the manager (provide model number) if you don't see it.


Quote:

_Originally posted by dlfnation_
*I want to get the 30" Sanyo, but I want to several Walmart stores around the area and they didn't have any in stock. I didn't think to ask them, but if I asked you think they would order one for me?*


----------



## kwkarth

Letâ€™s be clear about something. Sanyo claims that â€œpicture resolutionâ€ is 330 lines for RF (tuner input) and 800 lines for video input. They claim their scanning format is 1080i. They do not define what they mean by â€œpicture resolutionâ€ so it's hard to tell what theyâ€™re really saying.


I canâ€™t seem to find dot pitch specs for any of the three CRT based direct view HDTVâ€™s they sell, but looking at the set in the flesh, it seemed obvious that the dot pitch of the tube was on a par with the other non-HD sets in the display. It should be obvious to even the casual observer.


I wasnâ€™t condemning the set, but simply posing a question. Why is it worth the extra dinero when it doesnâ€™t seem to be able to â€œdisplayâ€ more resolution than a conventional SDTV? The HDVT nomenclature was on the bezel of the sets. Sanyo only has three CRT based direct view HDTVâ€™s listed on their web site. As I mentioned earlier, they donâ€™t seem to be publishing any dot pitch specs for their tubes.


If your video and sweep circuitry can handle 800 lines @ 1080i, but your e-beam spot size and shadow mask canâ€™t display the detail, what have you delivered? No attack, just a question. Maybe I was hallucinating?


They were displaying Discovery HD, but it really didn't look like an HD quality feed. Regardless of program, one can look at the dot pitch itself and compare it to the sets adjacent.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by dlfnation_
*I want to get the 30" Sanyo, but I want to several Walmart stores around the area and they didn't have any in stock. I didn't think to ask them, but if I asked you think they would order one for me?*
Absolutely they can order one for you. It takes about 30 seconds to do so. The policy on "holding" merchandise varies from store to store, but ordering another television into the store is easy as pie. Depending upon whether or not the item is warehouse or assembly it will take either a couple of days or a couple of weeks to get it in. I don't remember which one it is off my head, but I'm pretty sure it's a warehouse item. 


edit: unless of course the item is "out" at the warehouse. It's possible since demand is fairly high for the item and it's new. There is no way for the associate helping you to know how long a warehouse outage will be if that happens to be the case. Usually 2-3 weeks though for tvs before they start circulating again.


----------



## TH3_FRB

First off, no reason to spend $120 for a cable. Pick up a DVI cable A CompUSA for $20 and then you'll need a DVI-HDMI adapter (about $20 also but you'll probably have to buy it online). I can't speak for the actual benefit with the Sanyo since I haven't compared DVI to component, but there should be an improvement in theory. Using the DVI output will allow the content to remain in the digital domain from source to screen. With component, your STB has to convert the digital information to analog in order to send it over the cables to the set.

Quote:

_Originally posted by jim9251_
*I'm new to this forum, but purchased this Sanyo tv a few days ago at Wal-Mart and am just amazed at the picture quality. Getting HD from Cox cable, and I can't get enough of Discovery HD, and didn't think a television picture could be that sharp. A friend came over the other night when I was watching CSI on CBS-HD and he stopped in his tracks when he saw the picture. He bought one of these tv's the next day.


I'm using component cables, can't see spending $120.00 for HDMI cables. Do they really make that much of a difference?*


----------



## timbecht

hey guys what powerstrip settings are you all using with the sanyo's and how is pc gaming looking on them ??? please respond and thanks for a great site for us to exchange messages on


----------



## hardwired

What video settings are you guys using with the Sanyo?


Are the preset modes Movie, Sports, News preferrable or at least adaquate for certain inputs (RF, s-video on sat)? It might be nice to use Manual for an HD source, and say Movie for dvd, and Sports for NTSC since they all probably calibrate a little different. Too bad the preset modes are not adjustable like on a Sony.


----------



## mike2004

Quote:

_Originally posted by kwkarth_
*They were displaying Discovery HD, but it really didn't look like an HD quality feed. Regardless of program, one can look at the dot pitch itself and compare it to the sets adjacent.*
If this set can't display High Definition, then the pores on human faces I'm seeing with my Sanyo (on HD programs) along with the microscopic fissures in their teeth and missing eyelashes around their bloodshot eyes must all be an illusion..... 


Actually, I never knew what High Definition was until I got the Sanyo. Now I just can't believe how clearly defined and rich in shades of color a television program can truly be. Why, it's like looking at a "Kodachrome" picture !


I cannot wait to get my Canair component video cables from www.heartlandcables.com 


Once those arrive I'll get an Avia or Video Essentials disk then run a basic calibration - to the best of my limited technical ability.....


mike


----------



## buzzly

Quote:

_Originally posted by kwkarth_
*Letâ€™s be clear about something. Sanyo claims that â€œpicture resolutionâ€ is 330 lines for RF (tuner input) and 800 lines for video input. They claim their scanning format is 1080i. They do not define what they mean by â€œpicture resolutionâ€ so it's hard to tell what theyâ€™re really saying.
*


Sanyo is guilty of using poor English in its manual, but not guilty of selling a HDTV that can not display high-def TV.


All HDTVs, large and small, high-end or value-oriented like Sanyo, display 1080i, meaning 1920 pixels per lines x 1080 (horizontal) lines. That means they all have at least 1920x1080 pixels.


In term of its input spec, TV broadcasts at 330 lines so its â€œ330-linesâ€ RF input is fine. Since digital input with the highest resolution is 720p today, the â€œ800-linesâ€ AV input is fine too. This TV upconverts signal to 1080i and displays as such.


In term of dot pitch size, this value-oriented TV MAY not have the smallest dot pitch size nor it uses exotic masking technologies. But it does have 1080x1920 dotss.


----------



## stylinlp

How easy is it to finance one of these HDTV's from walmart? Any secrets on doing that with absolutly no credit?


----------



## jim9251

All I know is the HD picture is stunning and when friends come over their jaw drops when they see this. I'm happy.


I still don't know about the difference in DVI-HDMI vs component cables though. I don't care about gaming, that's what a computer is for.


----------



## teststrips

If I buy this TV, I want to use this TV as part of my HTPC setup. Currently I am using the built in video (geforce 4) which has only VGA out (no dvi). Now my question is, do I try to find a Low Profile DVI card, and use the HDMI interface, or should I get a transcoder to convert my VGA signal to Component (y Pb Pr)? Would there be more/less problems if I'd go with HDMI vs Transcoder?


edit: also, I figured I'd ask for feelings on if normal 4:3 or widescreen is better suited for HTPC use. Which is less complex to set up?


----------



## investor27

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*Absolutely they can order one for you. It takes about 30 seconds to do so. The policy on "holding" merchandise varies from store to store, but ordering another television into the store is easy as pie. Depending upon whether or not the item is warehouse or assembly it will take either a couple of days or a couple of weeks to get it in. I don't remember which one it is off my head, but I'm pretty sure it's a warehouse item. 


edit: unless of course the item is "out" at the warehouse. It's possible since demand is fairly high for the item and it's new. There is no way for the associate helping you to know how long a warehouse outage will be if that happens to be the case. Usually 2-3 weeks though for tvs before they start circulating again.*
Hi Xcalibur. Do you know if Walmart will deliver the tv to my house if I ask them to order one for me? I was a Walmart today, and one guy told me that he doesn't have any in stock, and then he told me that I could order one on the webpage and even have it delivered to me. I knew it might be BS, but I checked with the walmart.com website anyway, and the two TVs are not even listed.


----------



## timbecht

any pwerstrip settings for htpc guys out there


----------



## timbecht

any pwerstrip settings for htpc guys out there


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by timbecht_
*any pwerstrip settings for htpc guys out there*
This was in the first post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=414867


----------



## MrHifi

I tried to get it delivered. They have no way to deliver and it is only available in the stores. I believe this TV is a "loss leader" for Wallmart. That means that it represents good value for the consumer and is meant to bring in foot traffic to the store. They probably do not get as much markup on this set. It's a "good deal". Wish I had a way to get one home. If anyone in the Bowie/Annapolis area of MD is interested, I'll pay $100.00 to have it picked up, brought into my home and placed on the shelf.


----------



## lark

I posted some compliments about the 30 ws earlier in this thread, but, alas, I've concluded it was too good to be true and it's going back (if I can get someone to help me move it).


I was watching last night and noticed a tilt problem. I hadn't seen it before, but now that I've seen it, I can't stop seeing it. Sounds like this is a problem with only some of these sets, and I otherwise like the tv, but I'm moving on.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Well, you could save yourself $$$ by just renting an in-town U-haul for $19.95. Comes to about $25 with fees and you'll need to top off the tank when you return it. If you have a car with a hitch you can rent a box trailer for $9.95.

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*I tried to get it delivered. They have no way to deliver and it is only available in the stores. I believe this TV is a "loss leader" for Wallmart. That means that it represents good value for the consumer and is meant to bring in foot traffic to the store. They probably do not get as much markup on this set. It's a "good deal". Wish I had a way to get one home. If anyone in the Bowie/Annapolis area of MD is interested, I'll pay $100.00 to have it picked up, brought into my home and placed on the shelf.*


----------



## timbecht

thanks sterno3


----------



## MrHifi




----------



## buzzly

Zenith DVB-318 or other upconverting DVD players


I am thinking about getting a upconverting DVD player like Zenith DVB-318. I understand some people have problems with using that (type of ) DVD player with this Sanyo TV. Have those problems been investigated and/or resolved? I understand that some of those problems may be with the Zenith DVB-318.


I have the 30" WS and have no geometry problem other than some minor pincushsioning problems.


----------



## TH3_FRB

You don't have a friend that can help for 10 min? I got my 32" up 3 flights of stairs by myself. My point is that if you really want this set I'm sure there is a reasonable way to get it into your place. If you want white-glove delivery service then you'll probably have to forget "budget" HDTVs.

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_


----------



## Steve McDonald

Last month, I hauled a 155-lb. TV ten miles home on my bike trailer. They loaded it for me at the store and a neighbor spent five minutes helping me put it on its stand in the house. There's many alternatives to getting one hauled, some already pointed out here. Some independent taxis, looking for fares, will load merchandise in their trunks and may charge nothing extra or only a small

fee for doing it. For a taxi-van, it would be an easy job. Arrange to have a dolly at your destination and you're all set. The store where I bought, wanted $50. to pay a contracted delivery service. There's much cheaper ways to get it done.


Steve McDonald


----------



## dngovy

I picked up the 32 inch this past weekend at walmart and have been very impressed with it. I'm new to all of this, so the PQ was amazing to me and I can't wait to get an AVIA dvd and properly calibrate it..


One problem though, last night as I was watching tv, the picture all of a sudden went out. At first I thought it was my cable box, but when i tried to go to the TV's menu or change inputs to play my playstation nothing happened. Nothing showed up on the screen at all. After about 30 minutes of messing around.. and repeatedly turning the TV on and off, and unplugging it... the picture came back on. It then proceeded to work for an hour only to lose the picture again.


This has happened 2 more times since last night and its driving me nuts... any ideas? Is it something obvious that I am missing or do i just have a defective unit? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## buzzly

dngovy:


One wild guess. Change the batteries in your remote. Low in battery may make the remote to do strange things. Mine starts sending repeating signals when it's low in battery. I told you it's a wild one.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by dngovy_
*One problem though, last night as I was watching tv, the picture all of a sudden went out. At first I thought it was my cable box, but when i tried to go to the TV's menu or change inputs to play my playstation nothing happened. Nothing showed up on the screen at all. After about 30 minutes of messing around.. and repeatedly turning the TV on and off, and unplugging it... the picture came back on. It then proceeded to work for an hour only to lose the picture again.


This has happened 2 more times since last night and its driving me nuts... any ideas? Is it something obvious that I am missing or do i just have a defective unit? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!*
I have had this happen to me a couple times (very infrequently in the 3 months I've owned it). It usually happens when the tv is turned off and on in rapid succession (see 2 year old daughter). It seems like it just kinda locks up. I just wait a few minutes and push power and wait patiently for the degausse, and display.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*Hi Xcalibur. Do you know if Walmart will deliver the tv to my house if I ask them to order one for me? I was a Walmart today, and one guy told me that he doesn't have any in stock, and then he told me that I could order one on the webpage and even have it delivered to me. I knew it might be BS, but I checked with the walmart.com website anyway, and the two TVs are not even listed.*


This is very hard to answer definitively since it will vary from store to store. My store will deliver to customers in-town simply because we're a small town and we have a "neighborly" atmosphere. Our day maintenance people all drive trucks and they deliver tvs and furniture under certain circumstances. In another store in a bigger town I don't think they would do that. There is no "official" delivery service with Wal-Mart, but I'll remind you that the company's "You Must be Satisfied" policy isn't a load of bull. At store level, management will do as little as they have to help you or they might insist that they cannot do deliveries, but if a customer takes it higher than that, say the Walmart homeoffice hotline with a complaint and request, then there is a very good chance you would get your tv delivered. When the homeoffice calls back after a customer request or complaint something gets DONE about it, and people's jobs are at stake if they don't. Also, to be clear, they wouldn't be "ordering" one for you the way people typically think about it. All it is is a manual request into the system for the warehouse to allocate more of an item onto the next truck shipment that what was going to come automatically. By the rules, we aren't supposed to order or "hold" things for a customer since that's what the layaway system is for, but each store does things it's own way. We will set something aside for a person with their name on it for a day or two, again I don't know if your store does that.


Whatever that associate said about ordering online isn't correct though, since Walmart.com isn't selling them at this time. Contrary to what a lot of people think, walmart.com is pretty separate from the main stores and there are a lot of things they have that we don't and vise-versa. Plus, I personally think the shipping rates at walmart.com suck.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*I tried to get it delivered. They have no way to deliver and it is only available in the stores. I believe this TV is a "loss leader" for Wallmart. That means that it represents good value for the consumer and is meant to bring in foot traffic to the store. They probably do not get as much markup on this set. It's a "good deal". Wish I had a way to get one home. If anyone in the Bowie/Annapolis area of MD is interested, I'll pay $100.00 to have it picked up, brought into my home and placed on the shelf.*
Mr Hifi, my comments above pertaining to the Home Office Hotline number might help you as well. I cannot, repeat, CANNOT, promise you anything though. It all depends upon how much the person who's helping you actually cares about his service commitment and how much his/her store bends their rules. If you complain and make a fit high enough on the food chain with walmart though, you'll get your request fulfilled. I don't know if it's easier than just finding a friend to help you get it home though. I've personally delivered and setup tvs for my customers. Mostly elderly folks who live nearby. I just get it approved by the store manager, put their tv in my car and follow them to their house.  Like I said though, we're a town of 8,000 people so it's a South Dakota thing most likely. 


I can't tell you actual numbers on the Sanyo, it's an integrity thing for me, but it's not meant to be a "loss-leader" product like you say. There is a markup on the unit, albeit a very small one. Common wisdom has people thinking that the markup on electronics is always huge, and in hifi stores it usually is, but by the time you take into consideration the cost of shipping it to the store, walmart pretty much only breaks even on most of it's tv sales. We get back what we ourselves paid for it, plus some pocket change in most cases. Just something for people to consider.


Accessories, (like upgraded video cables) on the other hand, is where the money is made up for with pretty much all big retailers. That should be common sense to just about anybody though.


----------



## investor27

Thanks, Xcaliber. I appreciate the comment and suggestions. Take care.


----------



## investor27

I'm not sure if anyone had explained this already, but do I have to keep the big, oversized 32" TV box in order to return it to Walmart? I just purchased the 32" and was wondering if I should keep that giant box around the house in case something happens to the tv and it needs to be returned.


----------



## citizen

It's taken ALL day to read ALL 59 pages of this thread, and I'm done!

I'm pleased so many are impressed with this set (both); and am leaving now to go see it locally. Not to buy; but to view.

The best parts of this thread are the dedication to assist other members; without that this would have been worthless. Those trolls and other ignorant or lazy mooches certainly tried my patience; other boards I claim membership to would have already dispatched a "friendly visit"......

Apparently some members have some very high aspirations here; hope they're not disappointed. More for less is a "good thing"; though you usually get what you pay for......Gonna go view now, let you know if I discover anything not already covered.


----------



## MrHifi

The main office wanted nothing to do with delivery. I tried. As far as "a small mark-up" that's what a "loss-leader" provides. I'm not sure what your position is in the management chain but from my experience and education, most large ticket producys, i.e. greater than $100.00 carry a 40% markup at least above any store's purchase price. By carrying "exclusive" items like the Sanyos, Wallmart creates foot traffic who will buy something before going out the door. I'll bet they have a 25% markup on these TV's and obviously it is a good strategy to offer a cheap TV with no frills to the kind of folks who shop at Wallmart. Personally, I hate going into our local store. It is filthy, the employees are rude and the merchandise often has been opened and the accessories or parts are missing. Prescriptions are a little cheaper but not significantly so. Wallmart has destroyed the smaller stores in this country where you could get help with a product and there was a relationship between the seller and customer. If you go in to Sears or Montgomery Ward the shopping experience is totally different. Unfortunately, their buyers were not smart enough to order Sanyo TV's with HD tuners.


----------



## cleek

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*I tried to get it delivered. They have no way to deliver and it is only available in the stores. I believe this TV is a "loss leader" for Wallmart. That means that it represents good value for the consumer and is meant to bring in foot traffic to the store. They probably do not get as much markup on this set. It's a "good deal". Wish I had a way to get one home. If anyone in the Bowie/Annapolis area of MD is interested, I'll pay $100.00 to have it picked up, brought into my home and placed on the shelf.*
You're pretty close to Bowie Sate University. Try calling the Athletic department.

Or just drive over to the rec center. You will probably get mobbed if you offer two guys $50 each for 1 hour of work. Good Luck.


----------



## investor27

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*You've got me here. This is the first I've heard of it. I can only say this must be a Walmart.com only thing because we don't run an extended warranty service in the store. K-mart does service plans, but not us. If anybody wasn't aware though, the Sanyos have a 1-year return-to-store replacement period at Walmart. This is not a 1-year 'return for any reason' policy, but is our way of "taking over" the standard 1-year manufacturer warranty. For Sanyo tvs only if it breaks withink 365 days you can take it back to walmart and get a new replacement. All you need to do is keep your receipt. That's much better than the usual 90 day return window that the other brands have with us (and pretty much everybody else in the world). Maybe oryan_dunn knows something about the extended service plans on Walmart.com.*
Do we have to keep the original box for the return as well?


Also, is there a way to reset the service menu to factory numbers? Please help.


----------



## citizen

Well, I just returned from WM; checked out both the HT32744 Sanyo and the Panny 30wc14. Commandeered both remotes and set them both approximately the same (middle) on accessible adjustments. I gotta tell ya, the HD tuner on the Sanyo is a great temptation; other wise the PQ goes to the Panny. Hands down. Even strangers agreed; better, deeper colors and contrast. Most distressing on the Sanyo was the Letterboxing used for the dvd- looped signal. Seemed to "squash" horizontally; people looked chubby-faced. Second disappointment was the comparatively "washed-out" colors.

For (near) equal money; a REALLY tough call. Need a re-visit. If I could find the Panny in the 34" size I might be swayed. Tough call......


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*The main office wanted nothing to do with delivery. I tried. As far as "a small mark-up" that's what a "loss-leader" provides. I'm not sure what your position is in the management chain but from my experience and education, most large ticket producys, i.e. greater than $100.00 carry a 40% markup at least above any store's purchase price. By carrying "exclusive" items like the Sanyos, Wallmart creates foot traffic who will buy something before going out the door. I'll bet they have a 25% markup on these TV's and obviously it is a good strategy to offer a cheap TV with no frills to the kind of folks who shop at Wallmart. Personally, I hate going into our local store. It is filthy, the employees are rude and the merchandise often has been opened and the accessories or parts are missing. Prescriptions are a little cheaper but not significantly so. Wallmart has destroyed the smaller stores in this country where you could get help with a product and there was a relationship between the seller and customer. If you go in to Sears or Montgomery Ward the shopping experience is totally different. Unfortunately, their buyers were not smart enough to order Sanyo TV's with HD tuners.*
What I meant is that the Sanyo is not meant to be specifically a loss-leader product because it's markup is similar to the markup on ALL of our tvs. Being quite familiar with the high-end audio/video world I'm used to seeing markups of 50-60% at the retail end on some products. Speakers in particular. With walmart you can knock the zeros off those numbers, and that's one of the things I respect about the company. Yes, part of it is to bring traffic into the store, but by doing to ALL of the tvs and not just a few it also forces competitors to lower their prices to compete and in the end forces manufacturers to be more efficient so the costs on their end can be reduced and additional profits can be gain in that way. In other words, it's good inflation control.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*I'm not sure if anyone had explained this already, but do I have to keep the big, oversized 32" TV box in order to return it to Walmart? I just purchased the 32" and was wondering if I should keep that giant box around the house in case something happens to the tv and it needs to be returned.*
No need to keep the box. If you need to return it they will take it back without one. Just hold onto your receipt. In fact, keep it somewhere safe since you get that 1-year instore return period/warranty as long as you have it. Having the box is preferable, but it's understandable that most people can't keep it. We actually keep spare boxes around of simiilar shape for when we have to ship them back with our defective returns.


----------



## hardwired

Quote:

_Originally posted by citizen_
*Well, I just returned from WM; checked out both the HT32744 Sanyo and the Panny 30wc14. Commandeered both remotes and set them both approximately the same (middle) on accessible adjustments. I gotta tell ya, the HD tuner on the Sanyo is a great temptation; other wise the PQ goes to the Panny. Hands down. Even strangers agreed; better, deeper colors and contrast. Most distressing on the Sanyo was the Letterboxing used for the dvd- looped signal. Seemed to "squash" horizontally; people looked chubby-faced. Second disappointment was the comparatively "washed-out" colors.

For (near) equal money; a REALLY tough call. Need a re-visit. If I could find the Panny in the 34" size I might be swayed. Tough call......*
I know what you mean about the "horizontal squashing", but it's the program that Walmart feeds the set via component. No problems with DVD and HD on the 32744 at home.


Watch the reds on the Panasonic, most I have come across cannot be adjusted to my satisfaction (beet red faces). The Sanyo on the other hand has decent color rendition and faces look normal on par with my previous Sony's.


Sanyo's have more detailed upcovert for SD but a little grainier like a Sony. Pannie has smoother, more filmlike upconverts to 480p, but at the loss of detail. The Pannie has better contrast and probably slightly better HD picture.


The good thing about the Sanyo is the 90 day return policy, so you can try before you buy. Not sure what the return policy for the Pannie is.


----------



## Steve McDonald

If Wal-Mart doesn't require you to have the box and all packing material, to return a TV, they must be different than all other dealers with which I've dealt. They all have spelled it out on the bill of sale: Unless the box, accessories and all packing is intact and the warranty and registration cards are unmarked, they won't accept it for return. How would you expect them to sell it to someone else, if it was in an unmatching box, with another brand name on it? It's also a much safer way to return any unit, to have it in its own box, with the form-fitting styrofoam pieces holding it snugly in place. If you ever need to move the TV, the same is true. If you sell the TV later on, having the original box and packing is good evidence that you didn't steal it somewhere.


Steve McDonald


----------



## InTrouble

HDTV and AVS forums newb here,

I'm looking to buy a 30'ws HDTV and was looking at the sanyo. Wal-Mart had the same crappy video feed that was going into the sdtvs going into this model. The image was being displayed in 4:3 with the vertical bars on the side, but the borders between the vertical bars and the picture would constantly bend and distort, it was very noticable. Is this due at all to the poor signal, or is it a charachteristic of the set itself? It seems very annoying, and i'm by no means a videophile.


----------



## Bill1313

Steve, I think with most stores the reason as you stated is that they want everything back so they can sell the set again but I don't think Wal-Mart resells returns. They probably just gather up all the sets & return them to the manufacture, or make the manufacture give them credit for them & then throw them out or have a company come in & bid on them by the pallet. Maybe someone from Wal-Mart can chime in on this. At least I've never seen any "Open Box" or "Display Model Only" sales at Wa-Mart unless they ship them over to their Sam's Club's?


----------



## Samaritano

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*Zenith DVB-318 or other upconverting DVD players


I am thinking about getting a upconverting DVD player like Zenith DVB-318. I understand some people have problems with using that (type of ) DVD player with this Sanyo TV. Have those problems been investigated and/or resolved? I understand that some of those problems may be with the Zenith DVB-318...*
I own the Zenith DVB318 and it wont work with the sanyo via the HDMI input. However it does work via component, but on the Zenith I see some color banding @ 1080i and some weird lines that run vertically from side to side.


My Sanyo has some squeezing of the image on both sides of the TV. Tilted image. Everything looks green and the pincushion in 4:3 material. I think its going back...


Edgar


----------



## buzzly

Thank you for the reply. However, aftering reading 200 pages of the Zenith DVB-318 thread in this forum, the Force was just too strong and I gave in and ordered one just yesterday. I should receive it late next week. I hope I have better luck than you have. Otherwise, it will be on eBay. As with the Sanyo, I have very good luck with it. It only needs some minor adjustment for the pincushion.



Quote:

_Originally posted by Samaritano_
*I own the Zenith DVB318 and it wont work with the sanyo via the HDMI input. However it does work via component, but on the Zenith I see some color banding @ 1080i and some weird lines that run vertically from side to side.


My Sanyo has some squeezing of the image on both sides of the TV. Tilted image. Everything looks green and the pincushion in 4:3 material. I think its going back...


Edgar*


----------



## clarkkent333

Can anyone compare the 30" WS to the Phillips 30" WS that will be on sale this coming week at Costco? Thanks.


----------



## buzzly

I think oryan_dunn has the Phillips 850. Give him a shout!


I had my eye on this one too but I could't wait as my old TV died of a sudden death. I looked at this one at Costco and the picture looked pretty bad but the feed could be the problem. Also I think the Phillips does not take 720p input and has no QAM tuner.


Quote:

_Originally posted by clarkkent333_
*Can anyone compare the 30" WS to the Phillips 30" WS that will be on sale this coming week at Costco? Thanks.*


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Steve McDonald_
*If Wal-Mart doesn't require you to have the box and all packing material, to return a TV, they must be different than all other dealers with which I've dealt. They all have spelled it out on the bill of sale: Unless the box, accessories and all packing is intact and the warranty and registration cards are unmarked, they won't accept it for return. How would you expect them to sell it to someone else, if it was in an unmatching box, with another brand name on it? It's also a much safer way to return any unit, to have it in its own box, with the form-fitting styrofoam pieces holding it snugly in place. If you ever need to move the TV, the same is true. If you sell the TV later on, having the original box and packing is good evidence that you didn't steal it somewhere.


Steve McDonald*
If an out of box tv is returned to us and it is not defective we just sell it at a reduced price "out of box/ as is". Haven't you seen merchandise with those neon green stickers on them at walmart? I didn't mean to imply that folks should return tvs in a different box than the one it came in. I meant that we at the store keep various tv boxes around for when somebody returns a defective unit with no box. That way we can ship it back to the distribution center though the claims return process since it has to be in some kind of box. It was useless information, provided simply because I have a habit of rambling.  Facts are facts though, we will not refuse to take back a tv because it doesn't have a box. The company's satisfaction policies are wide reaching on a variety of issues and include this one.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bill1313_
*Steve, I think with most stores the reason as you stated is that they want everything back so they can sell the set again but I don't think Wal-Mart resells returns. They probably just gather up all the sets & return them to the manufacture, or make the manufacture give them credit for them & then throw them out or have a company come in & bid on them by the pallet. Maybe someone from Wal-Mart can chime in on this. At least I've never seen any "Open Box" or "Display Model Only" sales at Wa-Mart unless they ship them over to their Sam's Club's?*
You're more or less correct. We don't "toss them out" but every once in a while all the defectives are shipped back to the distro center where every once in a while all of those get shipped back to the manufacturer or are properly disposed of depending upon the condition. What happens after that I really don't know, but I have seen reconditioned Sanyo tvs at Alco before so they don't simply get tossed out in most cases. I'm surprised nobody thinks walmart does out of box price reductions. I feel it's dishonest to re-sell something that somebody has taken home and used even if it can be repackaged to look like it's new still. We have big neon green stickers we will put on the item stating it's a "Sold as is" item with a reduced price stating the reason why it has been reduced. Basically like price reducing a display model, except we use it for more reasons than that.


----------



## buzzly

Got my Zenith DVB-318 early. I tried Toy Story, Finding Nemo, and A bug Life via component @ upconverted 1080i. The pictures were just stunning. I saw details that I'd never even knew they were there. There was NO color banding nor weird lines that run vertically (yet). I am using a $6 cable I've been using (Steren brand from buy.com).


You are right. The DVI output did not like this Sanyo. The player just frozen. I read in this forum the it could be the problem with the Zenith not able to do handshake via DVI-HDMI cable. So far, I am leaning keeping the Zenith. Are you keeping your Zenith?


Quote:

_Originally posted by Samaritano_
*I own the Zenith DVB318 and it wont work with the sanyo via the HDMI input. However it does work via component, but on the Zenith I see some color banding @ 1080i and some weird lines that run vertically from side to side.


My Sanyo has some squeezing of the image on both sides of the TV. Tilted image. Everything looks green and the pincushion in 4:3 material. I think its going back...


Edgar*


----------



## TH3_FRB

I've got the service manual and can get into the service menu and to the corrent adjusrment, but then I'm stuck on how to make the change. The manual says to "adjust the data with numeric keys for vertical center" but the "data isn't at all intuitive. Anyone know what to do? I just need to tweak the picture 1/2-3/4 inch to the right.


----------



## buzzly

TH3_FRB


Slow down. I am not sure there is an adjustment for "centering" in the service menu. How can your screen be off by 1/2-3/4 in? As to your question, you use up/down arrow keys to make the adjustment.


But first thing first, are you sure you need to "move" the entire screen to one side by 1/2 tp 3/4 in? Do you mean PIN AMP (in the pincushion section of the service manual)?


----------



## Gilles Panizzi

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jamesblynn_
*I just got mine from Wal-Mart near Seattle*
James,


Can you please tell me exactly which Seattle-area Wal-Mart store you got the Sanyo TV at? I live in Marysville (50 miles North of Seattle) and there is a WM about 7 miles away on the Tulalip Indian Reservation. Which model Sanyo did you get?


Also, is there a reason why neither walmart.com or samsclub.com do not list this set? I am looking for the price of the HT30744 (16:9) widescreen version. Thanks!


----------



## Samaritano

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*

You are right. The DVI output did not like this Sanyo. The player just frozen. I read in this forum the it could be the problem with the Zenith not able to do handshake via DVI-HDMI cable. So far, I am leaning keeping the Zenith. Are you keeping your Zenith?*
I will keep the Zenith. But I need to call Zenith about this color banding and weird lines. I will ask them about the HDMI-DVI issue with the Sanyo.


Edgar


----------



## Bill1313

Gilles, The price for the 30 Inch & 32 Inch are both $747.00 I don't have a Sam's Club near me so I don't know if they have them or not? But I live in a very small town & my Wal-Mart is a very small store that they took over after another chain went out of business & it has both of them & from what I understand all Wal-Mart's should have them & if there out of them they can order them. From a previous post it was said that Wal-Mart Stores & Wal-Mart. com are really two different operations & carry different products but seeing that this set is new I'd bet after Sanyo gets enough to the stores you will end up seeing them on Wal-Mart Dot. com, but that's just a guess on my part. Happy Hunting & if I was you I would go to your nearest Wal-Mart & have them order some in & remember if you don't like the set you always have 90 days to return it.


----------



## Gilles Panizzi

Hi Bill,


Thanks for replying so quickly. I did a bit more hunting at walmart.com and found out that the Quil Ceda store in Marysville (technically it's in Tulalip) is a Supercenter, and I remember reading in this thread someone saying that those stores are the best place to find this set. I tried searching for Sanyo HT30744 at that site but nothing definitive came up. The WM search engine found the phrase but would only show me catalogue pages and I did not want to read thru all of those. I will visit them soon.


Curious: Which "small town" do you live in?


----------



## investor27

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*Got my Zenith DVB-318 early. I tried Toy Story, Finding Nemo, and A bug Life via component @ upconverted 1080i. The pictures were just stunning. I saw details that I'd never even knew they were there. There was NO color banding nor weird lines that run vertically (yet). I am using a $6 cable I've been using (Steren brand from buy.com).


You are right. The DVI output did not like this Sanyo. The player just frozen. I read in this forum the it could be the problem with the Zenith not able to do handshake via DVI-HDMI cable. So far, I am leaning keeping the Zenith. Are you keeping your Zenith?*
Buzzly. Did the Sanyo automatically upconvert the movies to 1080i, or did the Zenith did it by your selection?


TH3_FRB. Yes you can move the screen vertically and horizontally. At least you can on my 32". I believe the horizontal setting is 119 with 118, 117, and 116 for the vertical movements (up and down, in and out pushing). I spent hours on this yesterday, but unfortunately, I had thrown away my notes. The original numbers are in my computer. Just make sure you write them down before messing with it. But I don't have to remind you of that. Anyway, I am not very happy with my geometric problems, but I can live with them. I have adjusted everything, but the only other adjustment that I needed to make is to bring the whole center part of the screen (where the letter-box movies usually take up space) to bend outward. 11A (pin cushion) did not move this for me, it only moved the upper and lower parts in and out for the pin cushion adjustments. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## buzzly

The Zenith dvb318 has a user selectable upconvert to 480p, 720p, and 1080i. When fed throught component input @1080i, the PQ is just stunning.


Implementation of High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP) is the source of the problem. I am not sure the Sanyo is at fault because it has HDMI and I believe HDMI is a "standard" as opposed to many variations of DVI. But then again, I've yet read anyone here sucessfully using a DVI or HDMI DVD player with this Sanyo. I could have missed it too.


I've been told that using DVI input for a CRT-based TV does not have any advantage over that of component input. Plus, even if it works, the color could be off. That is because DVI uses a derivative of YPbPr and HDMI uses YCbCr.

Man, this must be the price we must pay to be early adopter.

Despite the problem, I think I am keeping the Zenith for the stunningly good PQ over component output.

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*Buzzly. Did the Sanyo automatically upconvert the movies to 1080i, or did the Zenith did it by your selection?

*


----------



## mike2004

Silver versus black. OK, so now I'm convinced that silver colored TVs are annoying to watch.


Recently, I've been distracted by light reflecting off of the inner edges of the silver plastic that surrounds the glass tv screen when the tv is turned on.



Is anyone else distracted by this?


Any ideas for using some sort of black satin tape that I can apply to the inner edges without making the tv look ridiculous?


mike


----------



## oryan_dunn

hey clarkkent333,


To compare the two sets, both have things I like, and both have things I don't like. Here's a quick rundown. When I get time, I'm going to put together a full review of the philips in the gearviews.


The nice thing about the sanyo is the built in tuner. Its definitly a plus for those who want to get digital for cheap. I, however, like having a separate tuner because I can move it to a different tv when I get a new one or get satalite. There is definitly more flexability with an external tuner, at the expense of ease of use. The sanyo is able to change the picture format in all modes not just 480i as the philips is limited to. The sanyo also has the HDMI, which I don't use and probably wouldn't until I get a big screen or plasma. One thing that the sanyo lacks, are a front menu button and both lack an input select button. I use the inputs just as much as the channels and more so when I'm starting a game, I want a button on the tv to change it over. The Sanyo also lacks front or side inputs, but I never use mine on the philips. Its a nice thing to have just in case. A nice thing about the philips is that it has some antistatic coating, and as such in the year i've had my tv, i've never had to clean the screen. One other thing, the sanyo can accept a 720p input (really useful , as far as I can tell, if you use an xbox). It may sound like the Philips is limited compared to the sanyo, and in some ways it is. If I had to do it all over again, I'd probably go with the sanyo because of the format control in 480p which I would use for progressive scan games.


The Philips when calibrated properly can produce very good picture quality, even in 480i. Since mine is calibrated properly, I have no need to use progressive scan for most of my games because they are incredible in 480i. One huge trick on the philips is to lower the sharpness of 480i component. That alone helps tremendously as it takes the 'digital' edge off the signal and makes it much more smooth. In my opinion the philips has an excelent analog picture through the tuner. One thing that I don't like about the sanyo is that it doesn't have a non-linear strech mode for 4:3 content. If you have another source for HD other than ota and you don't use an xbox, then I'd say that the philips is a better choice. Otherwise, the sanyo is an excelent value. I paid a 1000 dollars for my philips a year ago, but I got quite a bit of extras with it when I bought it. I don't regret my purchase one bit.


If you do play games and definitly want to use 480p, then the newer philips allow aspect control in 480p.


If you have any other questions, just ask.


Ryan


----------



## investor27

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*The Zenith dvb318 has a user selectable upconvert to 480p, 720p, and 1080i. When fed throught component input @1080i, the PQ is just stunning.


Implementation of High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP) is the source of the problem. I am not sure the Sanyo is at fault because it has HDMI and I believe HDMI is a "standard" as opposed to many variations of DVI. But then again, I've yet read anyone here sucessfully using a DVI or HDMI DVD player with this Sanyo. I could have missed it too.


I've been told that using DVI input for a CRT-based TV does not have any advantage over that of component input. Plus, even if it works, the color could be off. That is because DVI uses a derivative of YPbPr and HDMI uses YCbCr.

Man, this must be the price we must pay to be early adopter.

Despite the problem, I think I am keeping the Zenith for the stunningly good PQ over component output.*
I read that all the Zenith now doesn't have the 1080i upconversion anymore through component input, because of all the complaints from the DVI people. I was considering the Zenith dvd player for the 1080i through component inputs since the Sanyo is having so much problem with the DVI-HDMI connection. Now it looks like I have to look at other DVD players that around $200 or less. Anyway. Thanks for the comments. I think I'll be keeping my Sanyo as well. Take care.


----------



## clarkkent333

Thanks Oryan for taking the time to post a detailed review.


The problem Im having is that everywhere I turn I get more and more mixed reviews. I know you can't tell everything from the reviews but its not like the in store setups are any help either considering their at Costco and Walmart respectively. I suppose Ill just have to bite the bullet and try one of these suckers out.


Have you ever hooked up a computer to your Phillips for any HTPC use?


----------



## Bill1313

Gilles, I live in Guilford, CT I hope when you went to Wal-Mart you asked them if they had any in stock because when I was in my local Wal-Mart shopping I din't see any of them on display & a clerk just happened by & I asked about them & he din't know anything about them but he said he would check & when he came back he siad he found 3 in the backroom 2 32" & 1 30" I asked when they would be on display & he had no idea & the last time I was in there they had brought out one of the sets, can't remember which one but it was just thrown on the bottom shelf still in the box & as of last week it's still in the box & no sign of the other model yet? So if you do go to your local Wal-Mart make sure you ask them if they have any in back or maybe better yet call them & ask them to check on them before you even go & waste your time unless you want them to place an order for you. I would ask to speak to the Video Dept. Manager because he/her will probably know more than talking to some clerks. Good Luck


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by clarkkent333_
*Thanks Oryan for taking the time to post a detailed review.


The problem Im having is that everywhere I turn I get more and more mixed reviews. I know you can't tell everything from the reviews but its not like the in store setups are any help either considering their at Costco and Walmart respectively. I suppose Ill just have to bite the bullet and try one of these suckers out.


Have you ever hooked up a computer to your Phillips for any HTPC use?*
Actually yeah i do have my pc hooked up to it using the ati component adapter. I didn't ever need to get into powerstrip timing, although i have messed with them. The component adapter has resolutions that you can select and they seem to work fine. I use 1776x1000i and it works great in a 1080i timing with little overscan. The only thing I havn't ever got to work is DVD output at 1080i through my pc. I've tried the dvdidle and other such programs to thwart macrovision, but at 1080i, they will play but look like they have lost their tracking similiar to an old vcr with bad traking. The picture is there, but it is stable for a sec or so and then it flickers up and down. Really anoying. The pc setup works awesome for divx and xvid at 1080i though. When I get the time, I'm going to invest the time and get my pc to work at 1080i with dvds. I've been so busy with other things that it hasn't been a prioity.


Ryan


----------



## sixdoubleseven

Why did the name of this thread change? Did someone give in to Jet?


note: thanks to this thread, I'll be picking up the 30" Thursday (I'm moving on Thrusday and didn't want to unbox the set here and then have to move it)


----------



## BigMikeATL

My girlfriend needed a tv for her new place a few months ago and we came across the Sanyo's at WalMart. The picture and features were great and the price was unbeatable at $747. We bought it on the spot and it has performed beautifully.


If you're in the market for widescreen HD and don't have the $$$$ for Plasma/LCD/DLP.. check them out.


----------



## rosconey

never saw this thread till today-bought the 30" sanyo last week-

great pic with antenna, hard to beat for 747$


----------



## housecor

Okay I've hunted around and seen the question a few times, but still no answer: Does the 32" offer something similar to Sony's 16:9 enhanced mode? IOW - Does it devote all of it's scan lines to only the 16:9 section of the screen on 16:9 content?


When viewing 16:9 HD OTA, it appears it does so (the letterboxes are very black), but I can't find any documentation to confirm. If it doesn't, it strikes me as quite reasonable to expect a sharper more detailed PQ from the widescreen since no scan lines are wasted on letterboxes.


Can anyone assist?


EDIT: Just had an idea - cranking up the brightness & contrast should tell the story; If the letterbox changes color in 16:9, then it's obviously scanning those lines, agreed?


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by housecor_
*Okay I've hunted around and seen the question a few times, but still no answer: Does the 32" offer something similar to Sony's 16:9 enhanced mode? IOW - Does it devote all of it's scan lines to only the 16:9 section of the screen on 16:9 content?


When viewing 16:9 HD OTA, it appears it does so because the letterboxes are very black), but I can't find any documentation to confirm. If it doesn't, it strikes me as quite reasonable to expect a sharper more detailed PQ from the widescreen (since no scan lines are wasted on letterboxes).


Can anyone assist?


EDIT: Just had an idea - cranking up the brightness & contrast should tell the story; If the letterbox changes color in 16:9, then it's obviously scanning those lines, agreed?*
I don't believe so. I also don't believe there is much benefit from the feature anymore with the HD capable tvs. The difference is minor. Analog 480i tvs using the feature benefit more. Interestingly enough, the 27" flatscreen Sanyo (and the larger flatscreens too) that costs $247 DOES have a 16:9 mode (it's manual), but the HD's do not. It's being dropped from a lot of the HD tvs though so I don't think it's a dealbreaker.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Yes, the screen needs to be shifted 1/2 inch to the right. It only became obvious to me once while watching CNBC when I noticed that the stock ticker along the bottom actually had 1/2" or so of blank space before the scrolling text appeared on the right side, but ran off the left edge (as it should). I compared to my other set and found that the text enters on the right edge of the screen and exits the left wiothout any blank gap. You can also tell if you carefully look at the watermark logos from the networks on the lower right corner...they look to be a little too far from the edge...but you don't notice if you aren't trying to. So, yes, I'm sure I need to shift the picture...and yes, I'm sure it can be done through the service menu. I even know exactly which option needs to be adjusted (horizontal position). the problem is that the default setting is something like "10011010" and the service manual says to use the nemeric keys to "adjust the data"...but how the hell do I know what "adjustment" to make? There is nothing logical about that code to tell me how to tweak it left or right. The "up/down" keys are only used to scroll through the various service menu options...not adjust the actual settings.

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*TH3_FRB


Slow down. I am not sure there is an adjustment for "centering" in the service menu. How can your screen be off by 1/2-3/4 in? As to your question, you use up/down arrow keys to make the adjustment.


But first thing first, are you sure you need to "move" the entire screen to one side by 1/2 tp 3/4 in? Do you mean PIN AMP (in the pincushion section of the service manual)?*


----------



## TH3_FRB

Yep..I've been as far as finding the correct option for horizontal position. My problem is that the default setting is something like 11001010...and I have no idea how to even start to "adjust" that to move the picture 1/2" to the right. Do I guess different combinations of 1 and 0...that could take hours if not days to guess the right setting 

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*Buzzly. Did the Sanyo automatically upconvert the movies to 1080i, or did the Zenith did it by your selection?


TH3_FRB. Yes you can move the screen vertically and horizontally. At least you can on my 32". I believe the horizontal setting is 119 with 118, 117, and 116 for the vertical movements (up and down, in and out pushing). I spent hours on this yesterday, but unfortunately, I had thrown away my notes. The original numbers are in my computer. Just make sure you write them down before messing with it. But I don't have to remind you of that. Anyway, I am not very happy with my geometric problems, but I can live with them. I have adjusted everything, but the only other adjustment that I needed to make is to bring the whole center part of the screen (where the letter-box movies usually take up space) to bend outward. 11A (pin cushion) did not move this for me, it only moved the upper and lower parts in and out for the pin cushion adjustments. I hope this helps. Good luck.*


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
*Yep..I've been as far as finding the correct option for horizontal position. My problem is that the default setting is something like 11001010...and I have no idea how to even start to "adjust" that to move the picture 1/2" to the right. Do I guess different combinations of 1 and 0...that could take hours if not days to guess the right setting *
You can use windows calculator to translate the binary values (Binary 11001010= Decimal 202), by turning the calc to view-->scientific, and then clicking on the Bin radio button. Enter the binary code, then click on the Dec radio button. You can do the reverse then by clearing the calc, and entering something like 212 in Dec mode, and then clicking on Bin, and seeing the binary equivalency. You can then tell which way the picture is moving, and on what scale (example: if adding 10 to the number moves it 1/4 of an inch to the left, , subtract 20 from the original value to move it 1/2 to the right). I am not sure if the adjustments are linear, but at least it will get you closer.


I assume you understand that pressing the numeric keys (0-7), will flip the bit (0-->1 or 1-->0) for the corresponding position going from right to left (0 flips the rightmost bit, 7 flips the leftmost).


----------



## TH3_FRB

Very good...that should help me through the trial and error!

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*You can use windows calculator to translate the binary values (Binary 11001010= Decimal 202), by turning the calc to view-->scientific, and then clicking on the Bin radio button. Enter the binary code, then click on the Dec radio button. You can do the reverse then by clearing the calc, and entering something like 212 in Dec mode, and then clicking on Bin, and seeing the binary equivalency. You can then tell which way the picture is moving, and on what scale (example: if adding 10 to the number moves it 1/4 of an inch to the left, , subtract 20 from the original value to move it 1/2 to the right). I am not sure if the adjustments are linear, but at least it will get you closer.


I assume you understand that pressing the numeric keys (0-7), will flip the bit (0-->1 or 1-->0) for the corresponding position going from right to left (0 flips the rightmost bit, 7 flips the leftmost).*


----------



## jchristman

I can't find this tv at Walmart.com. Any ideas?


----------



## vdorta

Quote:

_Originally posted by jchristman_
*I can't find this tv at Walmart.com. Any ideas?*
It's only sold in WalMart stores, not online. There are several posts on this.


----------



## Jamesblynn

Quote:

_Originally posted by Gilles Panizzi_
*James,


Can you please tell me exactly which Seattle-area Wal-Mart store you got the Sanyo TV at? I live in Marysville (50 miles North of Seattle) and there is a WM about 7 miles away on the Tulalip Indian Reservation. Which model Sanyo did you get?


Also, is there a reason why neither walmart.com or samsclub.com do not list this set? I am looking for the price of the HT30744 (16:9) widescreen version. Thanks! *
Hi

I got it at that exact wal-mart. they seem to only have the 30" version. I havent seen the 32 or 27 there yet. they also have the Panasonic and many plasma/LCD HD sets... but they have them setup with a non progressive DVD player with standard RCA cables. they most likely have the 30 inch in a box in the back. for some reason they have TWO of these 30 inch sets on display! Don't expect their electronics workers to effect any knowledge on the subject of these TVs. Ive met most of them and while many of these folks are nice and friendly (not all, but many), they lack any knowledge on the sets.

they also have the Panasonic and Phillips 30 inch HD sets but those are without internal tuners so watch out. The Panasonic is the most attractive of the sets but no tuner built in which is a major strike. The only problem I have with the Sanyo is the speakers are junk,, but as most do not use the internal speakers its not a biggie. I just havent hooked my external audio up yet and was being lazy. Also the reds on the set at least in the factory position do suck. I have not tempted the service menu yet as I understand its rather greek and would rather not make things worse. But if you adjust the regular color saturation down to where the reds are ok it usually washes the rest of the colors out a bit too much. Still a great set for the money.


----------



## MrHifi

it has been stated many times that it is only available at the local stores.


----------



## JimRoberts

I puchased the 32" yesterday and really enjoyed watcvhing my first DvD on it. Unlike some people, I was unable to view any cox digital cable channels via my basic analog cable subscription (I tried to search for channels via both inputs, and could only view via the analog input).


I called Cox Cable in NC today to get set up with digital cable. I am new to this, but I was surprised when the CSR informed me that I would have to rent a "digital box" to view digital TV at $4.00/mth and that I would have to rent a different "HD box" at $11.00/mth to view any HD channels requiring subscription (things like HBO and the HD Discovery channel).


I called tech support to confirm and the CSR said that info was correct. Does this sound right to you more experienced people? If so, then what advantage (to me) is the integrated HD tuner (unless I just want to watch OTA TV)?


Thanks in advance for you input and suggestions.


- Jim


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

Just had an idea - cranking up the brightness & contrast should tell the story; If the letterbox changes color in 16:9, then it's obviously scanning those lines, agreed?
I tried this at work today, and the black bars are not affected by the picture or brightness controls. This would indicate that the tv is infact compressing the 1080 scan lines into a letterbox window.


----------



## TH3_FRB

That's what they would like you to believe. But in reality all they have to do is take the trap off your line outside your place and all the non-scrambled digital channels (including HD) should flow. That means you can't get premium movie channels without a digital box. You also won't have the interactive program guide and won't be able to order any pay-per-view or on-demand programs. My suggestion is to get a digital box for another set in your house (this will let you have HBO and order on-demand movies) and use the internal tuner in the Sanyo for digital/HD content from the cable. One limitation is that the digital cable and OTA antenna use the same inut and you can only have channels from one scanned at a time.


----------



## mike2004

Quote:

_Originally posted by JimRoberts_
*I puchased the 32" yesterday and really enjoyed watcvhing my first DvD on it. Unlike some people, I was unable to view any cox digital cable channels via my basic analog cable subscription (I tried to search for channels via both inputs, and could only view via the analog input).


I called Cox Cable in NC today to get set up with digital cable. I am new to this, but I was surprised when the CSR informed me that I would have to rent a "digital box" to view digital TV at $4.00/mth and that I would have to rent a different "HD box" at $11.00/mth to view any HD channels requiring subscription (things like HBO and the HD Discovery channel).


I called tech support to confirm and the CSR said that info was correct. Does this sound right to you more experienced people? If so, then what advantage (to me) is the integrated HD tuner (unless I just want to watch OTA TV)?


Thanks in advance for you input and suggestions.


- Jim*
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't he asking the same question that I asked in a previous post? The answer I believe he is looking for is, you need to use a splitter and send one output to the TV's analog input, and the other to the TV's digital input. Then you have to run both the analog channel search, then the digital channel search - making sure to folllow the directions in the Sanyo's user manual..... It's a bit of a process....

Unless he wants HBO and other premium pay channels, which can require a rental box.,,,,


mike


----------



## svxman

Hope someone can help.

I just got this TV set y'day, hooked it up to the DVI-HDMI on my pc, can't get any of the timings posted in the earlier posts to work on my powerstip with this TV. The best I get on my TV is the desktop flickering fast with what appear to be blocks of repeating pictures (don't know if that is called overscan or not).

I'm using a Mx440 with DVI out.


----------



## investor27

I keep reading that everyone is saying that we all should turn the Scan Velocity to OFF, but from my experience, leaving it on low gives you a really good quality, sharp, clear image. Any one else wants to add his/her experience on this?


----------



## TH3_FRB

I must have missed that suggestion...why would we want to turn it off? I'll have to check tonight, but I think I have it on high? Can anyone explain why it would be better off?

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*I keep reading that everyone is saying that we all should turn the Scan Velocity to OFF, but from my experience, leaving it on low gives you a really good quality, sharp, clear image. Any one else wants to add his/her experience on this?*


----------



## buzzly

From HDTV World Glossary- an article from cNet


scan velocity modulation - TV feature; a circuit that increases the speed of electrons to their respective phosphor dots. Often produces an artificial "hard edge," which is why it should be switched off for sources such as DVD and HDTV. Used in professional projectors as a form of dithering to reduce the visibility of scan lines. Also called velocity scan modulation or, generically, edge enhancement.


Another article from audiovideo101.com


Scan Velocity Modulation


Technique employed on some cathode ray tube television sets for slowing down or speeding up the electron gun as it scans or paints each horizontal line of information. The beam is slowed down to reproduce areas of bright light and sped up on areas of low light or low brightness.


The process of scan velocity modulation causes distortion in the output if dark and light colors are close together or contained within one another. Dark areas tend to become larger and light areas smaller than they should be. The technique causes phosphors in light areas of an image to be overdriven and produce too much light output (blooming) and reduce detail.


Scan velocity modulation is sometimes listed as a valuable feature, but in fact it causes picture distortions. It is best to look for a television that does not use this technique or on which the technique can be turned off.


----------



## hardwired

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*I tried this at work today, and the black bars are not affected by the picture or brightness controls. This would indicate that the tv is infact compressing the 1080 scan lines into a letterbox window.*
Ditto.


Ahhh, it's good to have Monday Night Football in HD back again. Just wish it was bigger for the field shots.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Interesting...I'll have to play with the settings tonight and see if it actually makes a difference to my eye.

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*From HDTV World Glossary- an article from cNet


scan velocity modulation - TV feature; a circuit that increases the speed of electrons to their respective phosphor dots. Often produces an artificial "hard edge," which is why it should be switched off for sources such as DVD and HDTV. Used in professional projectors as a form of dithering to reduce the visibility of scan lines. Also called velocity scan modulation or, generically, edge enhancement.


Another article from audiovideo101.com


Scan Velocity Modulation


Technique employed on some cathode ray tube television sets for slowing down or speeding up the electron gun as it scans or paints each horizontal line of information. The beam is slowed down to reproduce areas of bright light and sped up on areas of low light or low brightness.


The process of scan velocity modulation causes distortion in the output if dark and light colors are close together or contained within one another. Dark areas tend to become larger and light areas smaller than they should be. The technique causes phosphors in light areas of an image to be overdriven and produce too much light output (blooming) and reduce detail.


Scan velocity modulation is sometimes listed as a valuable feature, but in fact it causes picture distortions. It is best to look for a television that does not use this technique or on which the technique can be turned off.*


----------



## investor27

It's true that I can see some of the darker parts of my DVD movie (Master and the Commander) got a little bigger and the white subtitles a little smaller when the Scan Velocity is turned to low. But the picture just look so much sharper...like something one would expect from an HDTV. Cheers, m8.


----------



## housecor

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*I tried this at work today, and the black bars are not affected by the picture or brightness controls. This would indicate that the tv is infact compressing the 1080 scan lines into a letterbox window.*
I found the same.  I'd consider it official then: The 32" has 16:9 enhanced.


----------



## pbp

If you've used your Avia to tune your Sanyo, I'd like to know a bit about your experience. I just got my Avia DVDs yesterday, and I can't seem to set the brightness/contrast (109 and 10D) low enough to fix the geometry issues (the gray stripe pattern always distorts in the white area, and my pin adjustments are a compromise between the standard and inverted grids). Also, I haven't yet seen a test pattern that I can use to test red and blue drive... I've tweaked 106 and 108 a bit so that not everyone looks red, but I have no idea if it's "proper."


Anyways, I'd appreciate any tips, tricks, settings, etc. Thanks...


----------



## buzzly

Why didn't I think of this test before. The 32" was my first choice. I changed my mind because I wasn't sure if it had the 16:9 enhanced mode (pus it won't fit into my small SUV). Somehow, I had that in my head that this was supposed to be a feature found in much more expensive TVs. I ended up getting the 30"ws and have been happy with it.


These Sanyo TV deals look better and better.


Quote:

_Originally posted by housecor_
*I found the same.  I'd consider it official then: The 32" has 16:9 enhanced.*


----------



## helser

How does one decide between the 30" 16:9 and the 32" 4:3? If this has already been answered, I would appreciate a pointer. Most of my viewing will continue to be SDTV via TiVo. But I will watch DVD's and would like to try HDTV OTA or cable. TIA for any insights.


----------



## iauser_havok

I went out and bought one based on this thread. I'm pretty impressed with the ota hd that I've received using a cheap antennae. I'm wondering how people are doing the Cox cable setup. I tried using a splitter to get a line in to both inputs. When I scan I do get the analog channels, and some digital channels, but I don't find any HD channels or any regular channels over 114. Is there a trick to getting the higher channels? I've paid for the upper tiers (g4techtv, foxsport, and some other important must see tv), and I'd like to be able to use the rental box on the old tv in the bedroom.


----------



## housecor

Quote:

_Originally posted by pbp_
*If you've used your Avia to tune your Sanyo, I'd like to know a bit about your experience. I just got my Avia DVDs yesterday, and I can't seem to set the brightness/contrast (109 and 10D) low enough to fix the geometry issues (the gray stripe pattern always distorts in the white area, and my pin adjustments are a compromise between the standard and inverted grids). Also, I haven't yet seen a test pattern that I can use to test red and blue drive... I've tweaked 106 and 108 a bit so that not everyone looks red, but I have no idea if it's "proper."


Anyways, I'd appreciate any tips, tricks, settings, etc. Thanks...*
I ran Avia on mine. Yes, the power supply is pretty weak, which causes some geometry issues at all but bare minimum contrast levels. At first I adjusted contrast way down to clean up the geometry, but I found the dim screen much more annoying than minor geometry issues so I brought the contrast up. I chose a compromise of around 50% on brightness and contrast. Actually, after running through Avia all my settings ended up very near 50%. I was pretty disappointed about the geometry on my Sanyo until I ran the same pattern on my Toshiba - same story. I also found a minor red push - not significant enough to be worth diving into the SM.


Also, some above have talked down high Scan Velocity, but I actually prefer it. Again, I'm willing to accept minor distortions for enhanced sharpness and vibrance. The picture just looks too soft on this Sanyo to me w/out Scan Velocity enabled. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## investor27

Iauser. Do you have digital or analog cable? The poster above only had analog cable, and he was trying to get some digital channels, including the HD local channels. I'm not sure if he can get the digital channels and the local HD channels if he only has analog cable subscription, unless the cable company did not encrypt these digital and HD channels.


Helser. Do a search for my two Polls regarding these two Sanyo TVs. That should help you decide better. But ultimately, it's whatever signal you watch more, the availability of the two TVs, and their sizes (with and without the box) during transport, because Wal-Mart does not deliver.


----------



## varsityboyz

after all this hype, i jumped in and got the 32".

i'm a newbie and please help me out with the setup. i've digital cable from comcast and the box does not have component out (just s-video).


the model of the box is Pace 510 A (is this even a digital set top box?)

the only outputs i have are the regular cable output, s-video, serial port and usb.

i tried connecting to the tv's digital input connection and did not receive anything. so currently, i have it connected to analog. 

what do i have to do to turn on the digital cable search?

please help me out and any suggestion is much appreciated.


should i get a better set top box with component out?


----------



## investor27

Do a google search to see if the Pace 510 A is a digital box or not. In order to be able to search for digital channels, you have to have a cable signal input in the digital plug. Use a splitter to split the cable signal into two (one for the analog and one for the digital inputs).


----------



## helser

Quote:

_Originally posted by varsityboyz_
*after all this hype, i jumped in and got the 32".

i'm a newbie and please help me out with the setup. i've digital cable from comcast and the box does not have component out (just s-video).


the model of the box is Pace 510 A (is this even a digital set top box?)

the only outputs i have are the regular cable output, s-video, serial port and usb.

i tried connecting to the tv's digital input connection and did not receive anything. so currently, i have it connected to analog. 

what do i have to do to turn on the digital cable search?

please help me out and any suggestion is much appreciated.


should i get a better set top box with component out?*
Check out the post from mike2004 in this investor27 Poll thread, re Comcast HD into the Sanyo. You might want to PM mike2004.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...o&pagenumber=1 


helser


----------



## investor27

For the first time since I have this TV, I was able to get about 6 digital channels from my very, very basic rabbit ears antenna here in Orlando at around 2am today. However, even though I have a perfect picture quality from all six channels, only one works flawlessly. The other five kept experiencing picture and audio freezes, with blockiness and full of digital artifacts through out. Watching those five channels is analogous to trying to watch a badly scratched up dvd movie or a cd full of jpeg. Is this normal? Is it because I'm not getting good signal feed from those stations? If so, why are the picture stills that do make it to my Sanyo show up so clearly?


----------



## helser

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*Helser. Do a search for my two Polls regarding these two Sanyo TVs. That should help you decide better. But ultimately, it's whatever signal you watch more, the availability of the two TVs, and their sizes (with and without the box) during transport, because Wal-Mart does not deliver.*
Thanks, that was very helpful. I think the 32" is the one for me. I hope I can find one. I have printed out maps and driving directions to about six nearby Supercenters. I could call, but I think I get better results by finding the right person at the store. Size should not be a problem for me. I will have to find a stand. What sold me on the 32" is that the 16:9 picture is about the same size on both and I watch alot more SDTV via TiVo than DVD or HDTV. When TiVo comes out with a Standalone (not DirecTV) HDTV TiVo, that may change. If they ever do. I think they will since I believe that HDTV recorders are starting to appear.


Thanks again


----------



## NorthernBoxer

Couple questions from a noob.


1. If I bought this 30" Sanyo could I hook up my Xbox with normal audio video cables and display them in HD, or do I need special cables?


2. Since it has a built in tuner does that mean all I have to buy is a regular antenna to have my local HD channels?


3. Do I need a certain kind of DVD player to watch movies in HD? If so, what kind of player?


All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## buzzly

Digital TV OTA transmittion tends to be very "directional". Go to AntennaWeb.org and find out the channels you should get and most importantly, the direction. Sometimes these channels are not in the same general direction and you may have move the antenna or combine two antenna together. Good luck!

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*For the first time since I have this TV, I was able to get about 6 digital channels from my very, very basic rabbit ears antenna here in Orlando at around 2am today. However, even though I have a perfect picture quality from all six channels, only one works flawlessly. The other five kept experiencing picture and audio freezes, with blockiness and full of digital artifacts through out. Watching those five channels is analogous to trying to watch a badly scratched up dvd movie or a cd full of jpeg. Is this normal? Is it because I'm not getting good signal feed from those stations? If so, why are the picture stills that do make it to my Sanyo show up so clearly?*


----------



## MrHifi

Live with the "soft " picture for a few days and you will learn to love it. Reality is not in high contrast. Also, by turning tat contrast down you will extend the life of the tube indefinitely. i have a 1971 Sony that I have always used with appropriate contrast settings.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Scan velocity modulation is garbage, guys. It's unfortunate that manufacturers still market this as a "feature". Best to turn it off. FWIW to those currently tweaking, in my *personal opinion* from working with Digital Video Essentials and our 32" display at the store, having the contrast set to about the 1/4 mark or perhaps even 20% is about the correct white level to get to around 100 IRE and achieve proper contrast range. Anything more is overdriving the whites, which encourages blooming and exaggerated geometry problems. Screen bowing and barrel distorting are nearly non-existent when the contrast is actually set properly. Black level (brightness), I won't touch since Avia and DVE will set that exactly using pluge patterns.


edit: Do keep in mind though that the DVE calibration assumes a dark room with a low amount of ambient light (i.e. movie watching condition). A brighter room will reduce the contrast range of course, particularly from flourescent lighting in the stores when they are on display. I overdrive the contrast on the displays to some extent to counter that specifically.


----------



## Dimitriz

Quote:

_Originally posted by NorthernBoxer_
*Couple questions from a noob.*


1. If I bought this 30" Sanyo could I hook up my Xbox with normal audio video cables and display them in HD, or do I need special cables?
If you're talking about the A/V cables that came with Xbox then you wont get much benefit. You need HD pack to get the best pic.

Quote:

2. Since it has a built in tuner does that mean all I have to buy is a regular antenna to have my local HD channels?
Depending on where you live. Check AntennaWeb for distances and recommendations.

Quote:

3. Do I need a certain kind of DVD player to watch movies in HD? If so, what kind of player?
You should be at the minimum looking for a DVD Player with Progressive Scan.

I am not sure yet if anyone got any 1080i DVD players to work....


----------



## investor27

NortherBoxer. Yes. All you need is an antenna to watch OTA channels. Go to the site Buzzly gave below your post for more information. You will need component cables on your X-box to get the 1080i display. You will need a progressive scan DVD player via component output to get 1080i on your new Sanyo. Congrats!


Buzzly, MrHifi, and Xcalibur. Thanks again for everything guys. You guys have always been around since the beginning offering lots of valuable information. Take care.


----------



## svxman

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*Do a google search to see if the Pace 510 A is a digital box or not. In order to be able to search for digital channels, you have to have a cable signal input in the digital plug. Use a splitter to split the cable signal into two (one for the analog and one for the digital inputs).*
I have Cable Modem coming through my cable line (no cable TV subscription) but I seem to get the basic cable channels using this TV w/ the cable connected to the UHF/VHF/CATV plug, all I get is analog, no digital. When I switch the cable to the digital antenna plug, I get no channels. But since Broadband (which is digital) is enabled on this line does that mean that digital cable channels should be able to come in to my place and I should be able to see it as long as it is not encripted.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Have you re-scanned for channels after switching the cable to the digital input?

Quote:

_Originally posted by svxman_
*I have Cable Modem coming through my cable line (no cable TV subscription) but I seem to get the basic cable channels using this TV w/ the cable connected to the UHF/VHF/CATV plug, all I get is analog, no digital. When I switch the cable to the digital antenna plug, I get no channels. But since Broadband (which is digital) is enabled on this line does that mean that digital cable channels should be able to come in to my place and I should be able to see it as long as it is not encripted.*


----------



## buzzly

svxman:


split your cable like this:

- --- Cable Modem

|

---

|___ |------ Analog TV

|_____ Digital TV



First search for analog channel _> switch to analog then menu -> channel --> channel Search


After that, do a digital channel switch to digital TV, then Menu -> Channrl --> Digital Channel Search


Most likely, you should find some digital channels. If not, your cable company does not carry freebie digital channels. That could happen. You next bet would be using digital antenna.


Quote:

_Originally posted by svxman_
*I have Cable Modem coming through my cable line (no cable TV subscription) but I seem to get the basic cable channels using this TV w/ the cable connected to the UHF/VHF/CATV plug, all I get is analog, no digital. When I switch the cable to the digital antenna plug, I get no channels. But since Broadband (which is digital) is enabled on this line does that mean that digital cable channels should be able to come in to my place and I should be able to see it as long as it is not encripted.*


----------



## tropical6350

If you put any splitters in your cable be sure they are rated at 1 GHz. Below that they will not pass the internet sevice. I use ther radioshack 15-2582 splitter rated 5- 1100 MHz.


----------



## svxman

Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*svxman:


split your cable like this:

- --- Cable Modem

|

---

|___ |------ Analog TV

|_____ Digital TV*
Okay will try that, today to see if I get anything?


PS: TH3_FRB, I did rescan (at least I think I did it right) and got nothing.


----------



## helser

I checked the Consumer Reports web site for these TVs, but they are apparently too new to have been rated yet. But I was happy to see that Sanyo has the best need for repair record of any manufacturer. The Sanyo's that were rated did fairly well.


----------



## investor27

Svxman. You need to have at least one of the analog channels in memory. Once you have done so, and since you only have one antenna right now, plug it on the Digital Antenna and hit CHANNEL SEARCH button again. That should do it.


----------



## iauser_havok

Investor - I do have digital cable. Still not able to find the channels >114. Tried the scanning for analog and digital as outlined in the post 3-4 down from yours, without good results. I'd be happy with the ota broadcast, if I could find a way to get all the subscribed, nonencrypted, expanded basic without having to use the cable box.


----------



## varsityboyz

I did split the cable. One goes into the digital box and from that to the analog input of the TV. The other goes into the digital input.

Pardon my ignorance! How do you "switch" between analog and digital?

I see all the analog channels. But my "Digital Cable" in the menu is disabled.

Push this push that kinda instruction is much appreciated. I'm rreally frustrated at this point.  Please help!

I checked the PACE 510 and its a digital set top box.


Quote:

_Originally posted by buzzly_
*svxman:


split your cable like this:

- --- Cable Modem

|

---

|___ |------ Analog TV

|_____ Digital TV



First search for analog channel _> switch to analog then menu -> channel --> channel Search


After that, do a digital channel switch to digital TV, then Menu -> Channrl --> Digital Channel Search


Most likely, you should find some digital channels. If not, your cable company does not carry freebie digital channels. That could happen. You next bet would be using digital antenna.*


----------



## investor27

First do a Channel search for the analog channels. Then do a search for the digital channels. You can then either hit the turner button to switch between the two, or continue to go up or down through all the analog channels which will then lead into the digital channels and then back again.


For example, if my last analog channel is 2, the next channel down would be all the video, components, HDMI channels followed by all the digital channels (D1,D2, etc.). YOu will also see Dolby Digital notated at the bottom of the screen.


iauser_havok. I'm not sure that your problem may be, but try going into the menus and choose Add Digital Channels. See if that will work. Good luck all.


----------



## varsityboyz

thanks a lot for all the helpful folks out here. i'm in better shape than i was earlier and i owe that to this forum.

i'm getting about 4 hdtv broadcasts. the rest are all analog though...

whats the point of having "digital" cable if the rest are all analog?

am i doing something wrong with my connection from the digital STB? currently, i'm using coax from the STB to the analog input of the tv.

for PACE 510, i've coax, serial, s-video and the regular rca.

looks like none of these are digital. s0, how do i use digital output from the STB?

is cable card an option for the pace 510 (i know it accepts a smart card)

or should i just ask for a STB with dvi out from comcast?

if comcast is just going to charge $5 per month for the hdtv box (that would give me all the hdtv channels), is it a waste to have a tuner considering the fact that there are 32" hdtv compatible tvs avl for a much lower price? (Ev01vEd had the same question too)


i'm excited about this whole thing and i've too many questions!

hdtv channels that i got was mind blowing. cant wait to watch football 

geaux tigers!


----------



## TH3_FRB

If you want to have HD content from Direct then you still need the HD Direct STB. If you just want the standard Direct content then you only need a regular Direct STB and can hook an antenna up to the digital input of the Sanyo for local OTA DTV/HD. But that won't give you some of the other HD content that you would get through DIrect like ESPN-HD and HBO-HD. So it really depends on if you'd be satisfied with just local networks in HD or want the additional stations in HD also. And, you'll want to make sure all the local networks are available to you...are you close enough to the towers to have reliable reception or can you install an medium-large roof/attic antenna to pull them in? If not then the Direct HD box is your best bet.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ev01vEd_
*I have one HDTV that does not have a built in tuner. So I had to buy the DirecTV HD tuner/receiver to get the HD channels (Local and DirecTV ones).


Since this TV has a built in HD tuner, can I just use a regular DirecTV receiver to get the HD channels?


If I still have to buy the HD box from DirecTV I don't see much of an advantage of having the tuner built into the TV.


Thanks!*


----------



## mbc_80

has anyone else tried the 32" with Xbox or Gamecube? I'm trying to decide between this and the 32" Zenith for a low-cost 4:3 HDTV set, but it seems that some people have had negative experiences with the Sanyo and console systems via component. Any updated opinions or experiences?


----------



## helser

I just bought the 32" yesterday and I am very happy with it so far. It found about 20 local OTA digital channels. I was surprised, since I hooked it up to my old roof antenna that has not been used since I got cable in 1986. And a sheflira tree has grown up around the antenna and has broken off most, if not all, of the cross bars. I can't even tell anymore since I can no longer see the antenna. It is hidden by the tree, which is higher than it is. All of the OTA channels are very clear. And the SDTV picture via standard cable is very good. Both Walmart Supercenters that I visited had the 32" in stock. The first one could not get to it for several hours due to a truck being unloaded and that process was blocking access to the boxes. So I went to the next nearest store.


I first tried connecting my standard cable coax to the digital connection, hoping that I might find some digital channels on cable, but it did not find any. So I moved the cable coax to the ant/cable connection and connected my old antenna coax to the digital connection.


While out looking for a stand today, I stopped at a Sound Advice (Tweeter) store. The salesman could not believe that I had purchased an HDTV TV with built in HDTV tunner for $747.


I looked into getting a cable box so that I could get the standard (not premium) HDTV stuff via cable. It would cost me $13. more per month and I noticed that all that I would get would be the channels that I am getting OTA. So I am not going to do that.


I have not hooked up my TiVo's or DVD player or VCR to the TV yet.


----------



## investor27

Congrats, Helser, on your new purchase. My wife and I just moved to Orlando last week, and now we have a hurrican moving our way. Hope you and your family will be okay there in Tampa.


----------



## stylinlp

Is it worth getting the 16x9 30" screen tv? What format does most HDTV channels come in these days?

I know movies would be but what about tv shows?

THanks


----------



## rkabir

Hi,

I finally bought the 32" TV, and i love it. But I had some question...


Is there any way I could get both ClearQAM and OTA channel tuned? I cant receive NBC and FOX with the Antennae I got, but i can get channels like ABC,UPN,WB just fine. But when i connect my cable and do a Digital Cable Search, i can get NBC, FOX, CBS, MSNBC and some Movie Channel but i cant get ABC, UPN and WB. Can't I use a splitter and connect both my cable and antenna to the Digital Input and have the TV get all the channels in the memory?


----------



## housecor

Quote:

Can't I use a splitter and connect both my cable and antenna to the Digital Input and have the TV get all the channels in the memory? [/b]
According to what I've read, no. There is only one digital channel database in the set, and only OTA or QAM stations can be stored at one time.


----------



## housecor

Quote:

_Originally posted by stylinlp_
*Is it worth getting the 16x9 30" screen tv? What format does most HDTV channels come in these days?

I know movies would be but what about tv shows?

THanks*
HD by definition is 16x9 and any show that boasts to be broadcast is HD is 16x9 - ER, Law & Order, CSI, etc. However, most less popular shows are just rebroadcast digital 4:3 content at this time. This still looks noticeably better than analog, but not HD quality. This produces a letter and pillar box effect on 4:3 sets (since the 4:3 content has to fit in the standard digital 16x9 transmission which is already letterboxed on a 4:3 screen). In effect, there's a large black frame around all four sides of the picture. However, using zoom fills the screen exactly and maintains aspect ratio with a moderate sacrifice in clarity. On a 16:9 set, this 4:3 content is only pillar boxed which is nice, but the only way to fill the screen is to either zoom which crops the picture or stretch which distorts the aspect ratio.


----------



## rosconey

hooked a good hd antenna(winegard) up a few days ago to my 30"sanyo-

well worth the 49$, get just about full receptionon on every station in town.

monday night football was just great in hd


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by housecor_
*HD by definition is 16x9 and any show that boasts to be broadcast is HD is 16x9...*
I donâ€™t have the facts to back myself up at the moment, but I donâ€™t think this statement is true. I think HD 4:3 broadcasts are possible. Someone with more knowledge in this area than I, please comment.


Thanks,

jawgee


----------



## helser

Quote:

_Originally posted by stylinlp_
*Is it worth getting the 16x9 30" screen tv? What format does most HDTV channels come in these days?

I know movies would be but what about tv shows?

THanks*
What sold me on the 32" is that the 16:9 area is about the same on the 32" and on the 30". Both about 30". But the 4:3 area is 32" on the 32" and about 28" or 27" on the 30" TV. Yes, some of the digital channels broadcast a 4:3 picture when they are not broadcasting pure HDTV, from my limited (one day) experience so far. And you can zoom the 16:9 to full 4:3 screen.


And I plan to watch more SDTV than HDTV for at least the near future. I watch most of my TV via TiVo and it is SDTV.


----------



## dirk1843

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*I don’t have the facts to back myself up at the moment, but I don’t think this statement is true. I think HD 4:3 broadcasts are possible. Someone with more knowledge in this area than I, please comment.


Thanks,

jawgee*
4:3 is part of the ATSC standard.


HD and ATSC and Digital are often used interchangeable, although they are related, they should not be used one in place of the other.


ATSC is the standard that digital broadcast uses.


HD (high definition) refers to the highest picture quality used by ATSC and is always 16:9.


Here is alink with a breakdown toward the bottom of the page that lays out the 18 picture formats.

http://www.marketnews.ca/hdtv_1_3.html


----------



## housecor

Quote:

_Originally posted by jawgee_
*I don't have the facts to back myself up at the moment, but I don't think this statement is true. I think HD 4:3 broadcasts are possible. Someone with more knowledge in this area than I, please comment.


Thanks,

jawgee*
In short, HD is 16:9, DTV is either 4:3 or 16:9.  There are only 2 HD formats: 720p and 1080i. Both are 16x9. All other formats fall under the DTV umbrella.


For the details, see NBC's site: http://www.nbc.com/nbc/footer/HDTV.shtml


----------



## svxman

Quote:

_Originally posted by investor27_
*First do a Channel search for the analog channels. Then do a search for the digital channels. You can then either hit the turner button to switch between the two, or continue to go up or down through all the analog channels which will then lead into the digital channels and then back again.*
Sweet, got some freebie digital channels from my cable. only the locals and some music channels tho. Oh well, at least I didn't have get the HD antenna. What sucks tho is that Cable feeds in HD seem kinda crappy like there is too much compression or something. It is only slightly better than the analog feeds, either that or I've gotta calibrate the TV or something... Cuz the HD channels I sometimes can't even read letters on the screen up close.


----------



## NorthernBoxer

Thanks for the help, people.


I just have one more question. Since this TV upconverts 720p to 1080i does it automatically do this to a 480p signal?


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by NorthernBoxer_
*Thanks for the help, people.


I just have one more question. Since this TV upconverts 720p to 1080i does it automatically do this to a 480p signal?*
I'm pretty firm on the belief that this set displays 480p natively, so it would leave it untouched. Quite a few others have hypothesized that it upconverts everything to 1080i (I'm not buying that, as analog cable is CLEARLY displayed progressively), and a few think it can upconvert and display 720p natively (very unlikely at this price point...... it can upconvert an incoming 720p signal to 1080i, but almost no CRT's display 720p natively at any price point). So, 480p should be 480p.


----------



## !2Slo

I have a question about the specs on this TV. The picture resolution for antenna is listed as 330 lines - how can I get true 1080i HDTV (1080 line) resolution with an antenna???


----------



## MrHifi

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*I'm pretty firm on the belief that this set displays 480p natively, so it would leave it untouched. Quite a few others have hypothesized that it upconverts everything to 1080i (I'm not buying that, as analog cable is CLEARLY displayed progressively), and a few think it can upconvert and display 720p natively (very unlikely at this price point...... it can upconvert an incoming 720p signal to 1080i, but almost no CRT's display 720p natively at any price point). So, 480p should be 480p. *
I would like to agree with you after looking at the picture. However, it is called an HDTV which means it must be capable of resolving 720 lines according to Federal law. Perhaps your definition of " native" is what I do not understand. Perhaps my undestanding of the law is incorrect. In any case I am curious about your statement that no CRT's display "720p natively at any price point". I believe that many sets meet the 720 line resolution easily these days. I thought this manufacturer claimed an 800 line resolution for this set. We should put this issue to bed by resolving it once and for all. If Sanyo marketing is reading this, how about as factual input?


----------



## rexdart

Well you guys roped me in and I had to go have a look. I was ready to buy when I walked into one of my supercenters but then I saw what was mentioned earlier about the pillar boxing and that did it.


Let's preface this buy acknowledging that while I do love my TV and movies, I am not a hard core aficionado. I have much looser tolerances than I imagine many people here do.


back to the action...


The feed they had going to the HD stuff had both 16:9 and 4:3 content. When this sucker is in 16:9 it looks great, that's what was playing when I first walked up. I am already looking around for somebody to go grab me one (none out on the floor). Then it went 4:3. Without a doubt there is a tilt on the left hand side, the top is undeniably further from the edge than the bottom. And on the right, just as I believe I saw mentioned earlier, there is a "wave" (I guess you call it) at the top portion.


While I would dearly love to have a widescreen TV, I watch way too much 4:3 to be able to stand looking at that. Once you know its there, I don't think you could help looking at it.



So I guess that leaves me with the 32". Everyone seem pleased with that one? (I will do my best to review the 20 freakin' pages that appeared after I checked last, but if you folks could summarize, I would be grateful)


----------



## buzzly

This has been discussed many times. Let's do this one more time.


Analog TV is 330 lines and the 330-line resolution provide by this TV is just fine. The actual picture resolution for A/V (digital) input is 800 lines. That's how we should read the spec.


THIS TV HAS about 800 actual Horizonal lines (I've counted them, 800 seems about right, it is definitely NOT 1080 lines). This set is still CAPABLE of displaying HDTV, either in 480i/p, 720p or 1080i SIGNALs. This TV converts incoming signals up or down to match its display. When fed with 720p, the setâ€™s circuitry scales the image up to 800 lines to match what it can display. If a program feeds at 1080i, it would scale that program down to 800 lines to display it. Most manufacturers do not disclose the actual resolution of its tube. Sanyo does. May be that's where all the questions come from.


Very very very few HDTVs today have more than 1080 actual horizonal lines and they are priced at about 2-3k for a 32". Some brand new Sonys may have more than 1080 lines.


Sanyo is not the only manufacturer does that. In fact, it is the norm in the industry. It has nothing to do with Sanyo being cheaply priced (and therefore Sanyo must be cutting corner somewhere).



Quote:

_Originally posted by !2Slo_
*I have a question about the specs on this TV. The picture resolution for antenna is listed as 330 lines - how can I get true 1080i HDTV (1080 line) resolution with an antenna???*


----------



## MrHifi

Buzzly,


I know of no conversion scheme that scales to 800 lines. I believe you missed the point. Someone said the "native" resolution apperaed to be 480P. That is what we are interested in finding out. Does it scale to 480P or 720P? 1996 TV sets had tubes with 900 lines but they never used them.


----------



## Jet Champion

Does anyone know when the title to this thread was changed?


For all the people that don't know I raised all kinds of Cain in this thread about the title. I predicted that it would have numerous replies because Wal-Mart's name was in it. I also said to many detractors that because of Wal-Mart's name it would always have many more posters than the Sony 34XBR960 thread--not because of the gereatness or novelty of the TV or the great price, but because it had Wal-Mart's name in it. I said I would post back each month about the great amount of posters.


I think by now it should be cleary evident THAT I TOLD YOU SO! Before you go thinking that I'm totally obtuse and ungracious just remember this: I Never reported the problem I had with the thread to any of the moderators. Why? Well for one thing if every single word I ever uttered here was closely scrutinized I'm sure I could be thrown off in a hearbeat--but the real reason I didn't complain to the moderators is I believe in freedom. It's a bad thing when anybody crosses the line, but I try not to get bent out of shape about it because I may cross the line some day. You often hear the old cliche"My rights start where your rights end." I hope I never live in a country like that. I always want to live where if I do barely cross the line a little bit someone will cut me some slack and I'll return the favour.


The real moral of this story isn't that Jet Champion told you so or somebody should shut up his opinionated mouth. The real moral of the story is that sometimes even well intended actions CAN have unintended effects. If the Thread title was planned it was the greatest stroke of Plant genius I've seen at the forum--but as I stated before the far better thing to do is give people the benefit of the doubt--but also SPEAK UP if you think something is wrong. I'll tell someone when I think they are wrong--if I only disagree with their words or advertising I will not however call the police.


Thanks to everyone for not mounting a campaign to have me banned and thanks to the moderators for putting up with all of us posters--I know it's not an easy job and I'll strive to do better in the future.


More than anything I hope some people were able to get a great deal on a TV set that made them happy. Just remember if you ever see the title to this thread that Jet Champion never had the title changed but Jet Champion did TELL YOU SO!!!


----------



## kid capri

BAN JET CHAMPION!!!


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*Just remember if you ever see the title to this thread that Jet Champion never had the title changed but Jet Champion did TELL YOU SO!!!*
What did you tell us SO about? If you didn't notice, it is still on the front page for Direct View? Weren't you claiming that without Walmart in the title this thread would die? By the way, i was just holding my breath since the title changed hoping you wouldn't come back and get up on you soapbox again! Well Guess What? Arrogance and faulty logic reign again, Jetchampion is back...


Go Troll somewhere else!


----------



## buzzly

You are right. I'd worded it wrong. I was attemping to answer !2Slo's question about how this Sanyo may display 1080i signal. If the max resolution is 800 lines, then it's native resolution just may be 720p.


Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Buzzly,


I know of no conversion scheme that scales to 800 lines. I believe you missed the point. Someone said the "native" resolution apperaed to be 480P. That is what we are interested in finding out. Does it scale to 480P or 720P? 1996 TV sets had tubes with 900 lines but they never used them.*


----------



## jrgo43

I have a question what is a special member---like special olympics?


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrHifi_
*Buzzly,


I know of no conversion scheme that scales to 800 lines. I believe you missed the point. Someone said the "native" resolution apperaed to be 480P. That is what we are interested in finding out. Does it scale to 480P or 720P? 1996 TV sets had tubes with 900 lines but they never used them.*
This is getting more complicated than it needs to be. A NATIVE display rate is any incoming signal that the display can show without having to convert or scale it. ALMOST ALL CRT based HDTV's have TWO native display rates: 480p and 1080i. Meaning when you feed it an analog cable signal, video signal from the input that is NOT high-definition, or feed it a DVD player signal the television is displaying 480p. If this were not one of it's NATIVE display rates, then the tv would have no choice but to convert these signals into a display rate that it does support natively, such as 1080i. There are some examples of this on the market. JVC's DIST equipped HD models that upconvert all signals to 1500i is a good example. That is that particular set's only native display rate, and all incoming signals will get converted to match that display rate.


On the topic of lines of resolution, again we're confused. 800 lines is listed as a spec for the HORIZONTAL resolution. This is not the same thing as the scanning lines specified for 720p and 1080i. A 1080i resolution signal has a resolution of 1920x1080i lines horizontal by vertical. Meaning the horizontal resolution is not sufficient to display the full high-definition picture, but the 1080 vertical scanning lines are present. It is the 1080 lines that is needed to satisfy the HD requirement. 800 lines is typical horizontal resolution for CRTs. Most of the major brands max out here. The panasonics, sonys, ect. that list specs also usually list 800 lines. The same thing goes for plasma displays.......... if the plasma panel says it's a 1024x720 resolution panel (common resolution for 42" HD plasmas), then you aren't getting the full horizontal detail, since 720p is 1280x720 resolution. The plasma can't display the full detail of either 720p or 1080i, but since it has the 720 vertical scanning lines it officially qualifies it as a highdefinition television.


Whew.......... clear as mud?  I still learn new things every day too, and certainly DO NOT want to come across as some kind of authority. If anyone feels my info is in error, feel free to point it out and we'll figure out who's right so everybody can benefit without the confusion.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by sterno3_
*What did you tell us SO about? If you didn't notice, it is still on the front page for Direct View? Weren't you claiming that without Walmart in the title this thread would die? By the way, i was just holding my breath since the title changed hoping you wouldn't come back and get up on you soapbox again! Well Guess What? Arrogance and faulty logic reign again, Jetchampion is back...


Go Troll somewhere else!*
You're adding fuel to the fire, my friend. He's just here to amuse himself, fishing for people who get upset by his comments so he can string them along. Kill 'em with kindness, and the resulting boredom will free up the thread from trolling.


Jet actually had a relevant point, he's just obnoxious in his presentation of it. He did indeed claim that the thread would die without walmart in the title, and he also felt that it wasn't approriate because it seemed like pursuasive advertising for walmart. He's been proven wrong on point #1, and I actually agree with him on point #2. Nobody here, including oryann and myself, are advertising anything, but having the walmart corporation's name in the thread title probably isn't appropriate. It's interesting, though, that the forum moderators don't think so seeing as how they never did take any action upon the whole situation.


----------



## rexdart

Any idea why so many settled on 800 lines? Is that the horizontal component of a 480p 16:9 signal (800 x 480)?


Enjoying the learning, just curious.



On an earlier note, I did finally go look at the 32" Sanyo. Very nice. I noticed no trouble when it was in letterbox mode on the HD signal. I don't recall seeing any problems when it went postage stamp either but I don't think that would matter since I can't imagine using that mode on any kind of regular basis (or am I just horribly naive here)?




Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*On the topic of lines of resolution, again we're confused. 800 lines is listed as a spec for the HORIZONTAL resolution. This is not the same thing as the scanning lines specified for 720p and 1080i. A 1080i resolution signal has a resolution of 1920x1080i lines horizontal by vertical. Meaning the horizontal resolution is not sufficient to display the full high-definition picture, but the 1080 vertical scanning lines are present. It is the 1080 lines that is needed to satisfy the HD requirement. 800 lines is typical horizontal resolution for CRTs. Most of the major brands max out here. The panasonics, sonys, ect. that list specs also usually list 800 lines. The same thing goes for plasma displays.......... if the plasma panel says it's a 1024x720 resolution panel (common resolution for 42" HD plasmas), then you aren't getting the full horizontal detail, since 720p is 1280x720 resolution. The plasma can't display the full detail of either 720p or 1080i, but since it has the 720 vertical scanning lines it officially qualifies it as a highdefinition television.*


----------



## TH3_FRB

I had personally seen the thread on the first page of "Direct View" for weeks and was never even remotely interested in seeing what was inside...I couldn't imagine anyelectronics from WalMart impressing me enough to consider. The only reason I finally did give it a look was because someone else mentioned the Sanyo in another thread and posted a link to the "WalMart" thread. So "WalMart" in the title was actually a negative for me...the only thing that got Wally World my business was the fact that I learned the Sanyo actually was a fine HD television...who knew? This isn't to say that the original title didn't draw considerable attention...I'm sure there were many folks looking for a bargain HD television that got drawn in out of curiosity. However, seeing how the ONLY possible retailer of any kind for the Sanyo is WalMart, I don't see any fault with the original title...although I probably would have included "Sanyo" in the title. Just my opinion.


----------



## sensibull

Like many others, this thread convinced me (for better or worse) to go out and grab myself one of these Sanyos... I went with the 30" widescreen, figuring it was the more forward-looking of the two (I hate buying into imminent obsolescence). Definitely would rather not have the 4:3 material pillarboxed, but boy does the widescreen stuff look great!


Anyway, I've been enjoying mine immensely so far. I'm I have just one question and it's of the "who is this idiot" variety.


How the hell do I enter a channel number over 100? Moreover, how do enter a channel number like 144-8? Splitting my basic (analog) cable feed and sending a line into the digital tuner has stolen me 20-30 extra digital channels (and something like 40 music channels) but all of them are over 100 and the remote won't let me add the third digit (i.e. when I try to enter 131, say, I only get to 13).


Any help on this most basic of problems would be much appreciated


----------



## rexdart

Sensibull, have you noticed any irregularities in the borders of your pillar boxed material?


I checked the manual about the channel change thing....



page 12

number 4) Number keys: For Analog channels above 100, press and hold the 1 key until C1 appears.


as for digital, you got me, I am assuming you must allow the tuner to scan for those so they will just "be there".




One other thing folks, I noticed Sanyo's web site mentioned nothing about the 32" being enhanced for anamorphic DVDs. Is this just standard on digital televisions and therefore not necessary to mention or is my ignorance becoming painfully apparent?


----------



## Bill1313

Sensibull, Not sure on the HD Sanyo's but you might try this because this is how the Regular Sanyo sets get to the channels above 99. Hold Down the Number 1 Button until the screen reads C1 then Enter the other 2 Numbers

EXAMPLE: Channel 124

1. Hold Down the 1 Button untill screen reads "C1"

2. Press the Number 2 Button

3. Press the Number 4 Button


----------



## sensibull

Thanks for the help, Bill1313 and Rexdart. Should have read the manual more closely...


As far as I can tell the pillarboxing is fine. The left one may have a very slight (and I mean slight) curve towards the bottom, but otherwise they look perfectly parallel to me. I tend to use Zoom1 with 4:3 material anyway, so its kinda moot in my case.


----------



## rexdart

Ok, I have another one (sorry to keep yammering on so)...


In maximizing the use of my inputs, I was wondering if this is possible....


can you split an audio input between two devices?


example: assume Cox's cable boxes use DVI, so I need to run a DVI to HDMI cable for video and sound to audio 3. Compo 2 is occupied (let's say an X-box - I don't have one, let's just say it  ) Now, can I run the DVD to compo 3 and use Y cables to split audio 3 between the incoming cable audio and the DVD audio or are bad things going to happen?


----------



## sensibull

Hmmm... maybe the manual wouldn't have helped me much after all. It's the digital channels that are >100, not the analog. Seems odd I can't do the same with the digital (hold the first digit, then enter the rest) but I guess you gotta give the tv some slack for its price.


----------



## rexdart

Quote:

_Originally posted by sensibull_
*As far as I can tell the pillarboxing is fine. The left one may have a very slight (and I mean slight) curve towards the bottom, but otherwise they look perfectly parallel to me. I tend to use Zoom1 with 4:3 material anyway, so its kinda moot in my case.*


Does zoom1 stretch the 4:3 picture to fit? I take it no distortion is readily noticeable since you seem to prefer it correct?


----------



## sensibull

Zoom1 usually still has some pillarboxing, but thins the black bars considerably. Zoom2 removes the pillarboxing altogether by stretching both axes beyond the frame a bit, so things like score bugs or logos sometimes get cut off of the top and bottom. Both have little to no distortion. "Full" fills the frame perfectly, but distorts the image somewhat. Hope that helps.


----------



## helser

Quote:

_Originally posted by rosconey_
*hooked a good hd antenna(winegard) up a few days ago to my 30"sanyo-

well worth the 49$, get just about full receptionon on every station in town.

monday night football was just great in hd*
Was that antenna rabbit ears or on a pole outside or in the attic?


----------



## Jet Champion

By next summer when the Sanyo 32"Flat Screen HDTV has shattered all records for post thread count tell me which is more likely:


1) That the Sanyo set with over 120,000 current views is without a doubt the most Significant Direct-View set ever manufactured. If this is the case start a pettion drive with all the Video Review Magazines to have this significant display reviewed. While you're at it report the news of its blockbuster success to all the news outlets.


or


2)Maybe just maybe a certain percentage of the posts are contrived. I'm not saying no one is interested, but don't you find it curious that the post count is allowed to shoot up to the moon--thereby GURANTEEING that casual thread readers would view the thread if for no reason other than "I'm going to check this out--the whole world is talking about it". Deleting the name Wal-Mart now makes no difference.


Also ask yourself this question Do a select few posters on this thread who post in day in and day out for the 60+ pages of this thread--are they THAT interested in this model?


Some Threads are long and people will post periodically, but do you really think they're that interested in this set? Give me a break!


Am I a troll for questioning this thread? I tell you what I'm going to do and you decide what you're going to do. Since some posters here are continually INTERESTED in this set and like to state their opinions about it--I will likewise start frequently stating my opinions about the set also. Is that being a troll? I believe the Plants who have produced this thread will eventually complain enough to the moderators to get me banned if I criticize this product daily. Why is criticsm of the set wrong but any other frequent posts about this product are OK? Can you say orchestrated campaign? It is really now up to the moderators to decide what kind of forum they want AVS to be. If they allow orchestrated posts to continue in this case they will happen over and over again. Maybe it's a matter of money or maybe it's something they know could possibly happen, but since it is difficult to prove they will just TOLERATE it.


AVS Rules say I can give my opinion on a product. I intend to do that. Either the PR party is over or I'll be banned. If I'm banned I won't mind because in that case the Forum is just a PR sham!


Every single day I intend to state my opinion that the Sanyo 32" Flat Screen HDTV is NOT Incredible.


Wal-Mart can not MUSCLE me! Let's see if they can muscle the forum! Or should the real question be can they with impunity continue to get away with MASQUERADE advertising on a Forum thread?


P.S. Let's now hear a heartfelt diatribe from Wal-Mart's employees who are so interested in this set that they post about it all the time. Are you stupid enough to believe them? I'm not!


P.P.S.I don't think I'm bigger than the forum. The mods might not be able to ever Prove a thread was not legit, but if they can't and therefore have to let people state their opinions about this set or any other product for that matter I only request that they be fair. Me crucifying the product VOLUMINOUSLY would be trolling and shouldn't be tolerated--but if once or twice a day I stated my opinion that the product wasn't incredible I would hope that I would be given the same amount of respect that employees of the store that was in the original thread get. If that doesn't happen and I am banned I will let the members decide for themselves the morality and justice of such a decision. What is at stake is not freedom of speech because the Forum is not public speech, but private speech. What really is at stake is the question of whether we as a society not by law but by social restrictions will allow or not allow private speech that interferes with a company's financial advertising interest. Hopefully society as a whole while permitting attemped manipulating and advertising speech for financial gain will at least tolerate a modulated social private speech response to that speech. The answer to that question says something about society and it also says something about the Private speech forum itself.


The bottom line: Is it OK to speak up against any product that Wal-Mart wants to sell?!!!


P.P.P.S. Now all the real trolls and plants can tell use why the anwer to that question is NO!!!


----------



## rexdart

Jet, we (at least I) want you to post about the set. I would love to have a HDTV but fear that if I try to save money, I will "pay" for it in time with poor quality. I was pretty sold on one or the other until I went and looked at them. Now I am having doubts but my experience comes only at the mercy of a brightly lit store and who knows how little knowledge on the part of the person who set the thing up.


I didn't realize you had seen the TVs (maybe other folks don't either and that's why they think you are trolling). I for one would really like to know if this is just "too good to be true", because I am beginning to think so. The only way I can be sure is to either drag one of them home or get as many opinions from real world experience as I can.


----------



## pstineme

I'm thinking of buying this set this week. On technical merit, Jet Champion, why shouldn't I buy this set? Find me another set with similar features and a similar price. I'm serious. I've not seen another set even close in terms of quality, price and features. Granted its not perfect but for the price what else comes close?


----------



## helser

I don't know if this is any help or not, but the www.hdtvpub.com web site says this about the 30" version:


Resolutions Displayed


1080i is Displayed As: 1080i

720p is Displayed As: 720p

NTSC is Displayed As: Unknown


And it says this about the 32" version:


Resolutions Displayed


1080i is Displayed As: 1080i

720p is Displayed As: 1080i

NTSC is Displayed As: 1080i


----------



## kid capri

Well here's my little review. 


I am putting smilies throughout. They are mostly inaccurate. 


Anyway, I got the 32" sanyo last night.


A few notes:


1. I'm not a videophile.

2. This tv replaced a 10 year old zenith 27" that was really really red. Everything on that tv is cast in red.

3. I have dialed down the brightness and the contrast and the sharpness. I turned the scan modulation velocity (or whatever it's called) off. I don't even know why! I think I just read that somewhere here!


Okay. Anyway, I'll break this sucker into a few sections:


_____OTA PROGRAMMING______________________

1. the OTA hdtv is great. Though synchronized diving is hardly exciting, I have found myself watching some of the olympics. I really like the fact that you either have a great picture or you don't have much of a picture at all. On my old tv it was all GHOSTY like poltergeist. Very scary! 

2. we don't have cable. Some of the networks have unscrambled cable channels though that I get OTA. And indeed, these range from pretty good looking to terrible looking. Now I don't care, if it was something I wanted to watch I would watch it, but I could see someone thinking it was unwatchable.

3. Fox doesn't broadcast digitally at all in my area. Luckily, using a splitter and a $30 antenna, I get all my d-channels and fox is just a click away (looking as snowy and crappy as ever, but they carry the seinfeld reruns!) ... I had gotten the idea that you would have to "rescan" every time you switch from digital to analog. Thankfully this is not the case. Maybe this is just an issue with cable subscribers.

4. We didn't really get this to watch tv though. We don't watch a lot of tv. I could see it being a viable decision to not get ANY hdtv if what you watch is mostly cable (if a lot of that cable looks as poor as some of my network subset stations sometimes do). That, I don't think, is a specific tv problem though. It's just bad source. 

__________________________________________



______DVD MOVIES_____________

1. I have watched one movie using a progressive scan dvd player. I must say I quite enjoyed it. It looked great. I will say *I think* that the top letterbox isn't quite straight across. I think this is what you call a geometry problem? This doens't bother me though. And in fact if I hadn't been reading all these posts I never would have noticed it.

_________________________________________________


_______XBOX________________

1. Okay, this is where the new tv truly shines. First I played some games without the hdtv component hook ups (using basic composite hook ups)... The games looked great. I think the xbox graphics are great. I loved them on my old red tinted zenith. THEN, I plugged in the hdtv pack using the component hookups. DEAR LORD. Me and my wife played around on a couple games. (all my games right now are 480p) and it is TRULY amazing. The color separation alone is really shocking. I can't really say enough about this. It truly looks TWICE as good. Anyway, I can see some people having sharpness issues. There are definitely instances where you'll see some stairstepping due to the sharpness of the picture. Of course you didn't see this before because everything was so low resolution and blurry you didn't notice! 

____________________________________



Anyway. I'm extremely pleased with the television (after a whole day!) and in fact right now it's sitting on the floor! It will be even better when we get this rocking stand for it: http://www.racksandstands.com/prods/...N/0PBB0009.htm ... Which, funny enough, costs nearly as much as the television!


So anyway. It was terrible researching this stuff. Talk about suffering! That's why I've taken the time to write this out. Most of you can ignore it,  , but who knows, maybe someone will check it out and it will help them make up their mind. I'm not hardselling it or anything. I think it's great for me and my wife, for what we want and what we use it for. 


yours truly,





BAN JET SKIER CHAMPION!!!


----------



## TH3_FRB

Jet-


First off I'd like to point out how you conveniently change your position to suit your argument. First, it was the fact that "WalMart" was in the thread title...which is why the thread has so many posts. Now that the title has been changed, it's that fact that the thread has so many posts that is responsible for it living on  What will you change to if we were to roll the post/view count back to something more in line with other popular threads?


Okay, I probably don't post day in and day out on this thread, but I have posted fairly often since finding out about the Sanyo about 2 months ago...and I often suggest others check it out whenever I see a thread requesting suggestions for 30 or 32" HD sets...I probably have 25 or so posts on this thread and am responsible for another 10-15 people hitting the thread for the first time. But as I said in an earlier post...I intentionally avoided the thread for weeks even though I saw it on the first page of "Direct View" every day...just had no interest in anything from WalMart...until I found out about the Sanyo, got more educated, and decided to stop being so stuck up about brands.


You say you're going to "frequently" start stating your opinion about this set. I'd say in your case that I would consider that being a troll. I would venture to say that the vast majority of posts in this thread are Q/A, trouble-shooting, and personal reviews...not people simply saying "this set is great...go buy it". This is the official Sanyo threadâ€¦this set obviously has developed a cult following of sorts. We are happy to have found a quality HD set for a great price and, I for one, am excited to share that with others interested in a 30/32â€ HD set for a reasonable priceâ€¦thatâ€™s why I post about it.


You ask why criticism of this set is wrong...it's not wrong...but your posts aren't about the Sanyo...your posts are about motivation of a thread with WalMart in the title. I havenâ€™t gone back to look through all your posts on this threadâ€¦but have you ever simply talked about the Sanyo itself? If you have some constructive criticism about the Sanyo (and "Sony is better" doesn't cut it) then please share it with us...people interested in a new HD set need to hear the good as well as the bad in order to make the best decision. Have you taken one of the Sanyos home? Have you spent significant time doing critical viewing to form an objective opinion of the set? Or are you just pissed that the Sanyo is getting more attention then your beloved Sony 960 and costs 1/3 of the price? Maybe you should check out a nice GW4 LCD RP set...I hear they will be very nice 


Okay, enough jabs...just having a little fun.


Seriously though...do you really believe that Walmart has engineered this thread in order to sell a few dozen (even a few 100) $750 televisions? If that's the case then you might want to be careful, I hear the CIA is really an alien conspiracy here to take over the earth. The sales this thread has generated for Walmart is like adding a single penny to a $100 million lottery potâ€¦inconsequential.


Quote:

_Originally posted by Jet Champion_
*

or


2)Maybe just maybe a certain percentage of the posts are contrived. I'm not saying no one is interested, but don't you find it curious that the post count is allowed to shoot up to the moon--thereby GURANTEEING that casual thread readers would view the thread if for no reason other than "I'm going to check this out--the whole world is talking about it". Deleting the name Wal-Mart now makes no difference.


Also ask yourself this question Do a select few posters on this thread who post in day in and day out for the 60+ pages of this thread--are they THAT interested in this model?


Some Threads are long and people will post periodically, but do you really think they're that interested in this set? Give me a break!


Am I a troll for questioning this thread? I tell you what I'm going to do and you decide what you're going to do. Since some posters here are continually INTERESTED in this set and like to state their opinions about it--I will likewise start frequently stating my opinions about the set also. Is that being a troll? I believe the Plants who have produced this thread will eventually complain enough to the moderators to get me banned if I criticize this product daily. Why is criticsm of the set wrong but any other frequent posts about this product are OK? Can you say orchestrated campaign? It is really now up to the moderators to decide what kind of forum they want AVS to be. If they allow orchestrated posts to continue in this case they will happen over and over again. Maybe it's a matter of money or maybe it's something they know could possibly happen, but since it is difficult to prove they will just TOLERATE it.


AVS Rules say I can give my opinion on a product. I intend to do that. Either the PR party is over or I'll be banned. If I'm banned I won't mind because in that case the Forum is just a PR sham!


Every single day I intend to state my opinion that the Sanyo 32" Flat Screen HDTV is NOT Incredible.

*


----------



## TH3_FRB

Is it too good to be true...depends on what your expectations are. Do you want the best direct-view HD CRT on the market? If so, then you'll want to check out the Sony 34XBR960...but also remember that you can buy 3 of the Sanyos for roughly the same price. The only way you can be sure is to spend as much time as possible in the stores looking for yourself...what looks good to you...what flaws can you actually see in each set? Is the geometry on my 32" Sanyo perfect...nope...but unless you have a test-pattern up or are watching 4:3 upconverted content without filling the screen you'd never know...so it's not an issue to me. So, for every flaw that someone points out, be sure to ask yourself if it makes a difference to YOU.

Quote:

_Originally posted by rexdart_
*Jet, we (at least I) want you to post about the set. I would love to have a HDTV but fear that if I try to save money, I will "pay" for it in time with poor quality. I was pretty sold on one or the other until I went and looked at them. Now I am having doubts but my experience comes only at the mercy of a brightly lit store and who knows how little knowledge on the part of the person who set the thing up.


I didn't realize you had seen the TVs (maybe other folks don't either and that's why they think you are trolling). I for one would really like to know if this is just "too good to be true", because I am beginning to think so. The only way I can be sure is to either drag one of them home or get as many opinions from real world experience as I can.*


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by rexdart_
*Any idea why so many settled on 800 lines? Is that the horizontal component of a 480p 16:9 signal (800 x 480)?


Enjoying the learning, just curious.



On an earlier note, I did finally go look at the 32" Sanyo. Very nice. I noticed no trouble when it was in letterbox mode on the HD signal. I don't recall seeing any problems when it went postage stamp either but I don't think that would matter since I can't imagine using that mode on any kind of regular basis (or am I just horribly naive here)?*
As far as I've been able to learn, 800 lines is the limit of the CRT technology at least where practical costs are concerned. Some, like the Sony XBR series, go higher because of new technologies incorporated into their tubes. They incorporate an aperture grill (slot mask) with finer spaced slots than what was previously possible. There are lots of other things that affect picture quality as well. Resolution is just a number, and is one of a number of factors. Don't shop based purely on numbers.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Quote:

_Originally posted by helser_
*I don't know if this is any help or not, but the www.hdtvpub.com web site says this about the 30" version:


Resolutions Displayed


1080i is Displayed As: 1080i

720p is Displayed As: 720p

NTSC is Displayed As: Unknown


And it says this about the 32" version:


Resolutions Displayed


1080i is Displayed As: 1080i

720p is Displayed As: 1080i

NTSC is Displayed As: 1080i*
How can that be when they are the same model of tv, just in a different aspect ratio size? I wouldn't consider that information reliable.


Just to clarify, MY belief about the set (both of them) are as follows:

1080i displayed as ----- 1080i

720p displayed as ----- 1080i (upconverted)

480p displayed as ----- 480p

NTSC analog displayed as ----- 480p


Hence the typical native display rates of 480p and 1080i.


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Jet Champion, the common definition of a troll is somebody who posts replies in a thread which are not relevant to the thread topic or are not contributing any sort of positive information in said thread. The purpose of this thread, as we have stated many, many times, is to help people with their questions and problems regarding the model of tv in question. It is a shopping resource and a troubleshooting resource. It is NOT a place to argue about personal opinions on why the thread is big or why people post in it. It is a resource to assist people who would like help. That is why I am still posting information here, mostly of a technical nature, and putting up with the spam that gets insterted along the way. Under those guidelines, that makes you a troll. If you want to keep talking about this crap, PLEASE go start your own thread. I'd be surprised and also a little sad if anybody was desparate enough to waste minutes of their life arguing with you in it though. Why do you care so much? I already said why I'm here. Since I can be a direct info source I feel I'm helping some people. Why are you here? Why do you care about the issue so much? Are you really that bored? Geez. I swear upon my honor and common sense that this is the last time I am going to post anything concerning you. I've already said the best thing for this thread's regulars to do is ignore you, but that doesn't seem likely. Consider yourself ignored by me at least from now on.


----------



## buzzly

Jet:


There were 30 answers in the Sanyo satisfaction poll. Assuming these people (count me in too) brought this TV because of the influence of these Walmartâ€™s "plants" in this thread, then these "plants" should be fired. Here is the math:


Total sales influenced by these â€œplantsâ€ : 30 x $747 = 22,410

Walmart projected â€™04 Sales $280 billion


I rest my case.


All your comments were related to your conspiracy theory and your dislike towards Walmart. Most of the time, I got a headache trying to follow your logic. Your comments did not contribute anything to the readers of this thread who wanted to learn more about this TV (yes, the TV). So Jet, you and your friend Oliver Stone should go get a hobby and leave us alone.


----------



## sterno3

Quote:

_Originally posted by Xcalibur_255_
*How can that be when they are the same model of tv, just in a different aspect ratio size? I wouldn't consider that information reliable.


Just to clarify, MY belief about the set (both of them) are as follows:

1080i displayed as ----- 1080i

720p displayed as ----- 1080i (upconverted)

480p displayed as ----- 480p

NTSC analog displayed as ----- 480p


Hence the typical native display rates of 480p and 1080i.*
Don't trust the review on HDTVpub (I am the one who posted the 32" review) When I posted it, I wasn't sure of the technical specifications, I just wanted to put a review on it, so it would show up if someone was searching for it. Sorry for the missinformation, but I had to enter one of the choices.


----------



## jchristman

I can't find a Walmart that has it in stock and quiet honestly I don't trust the people checking the stock. So I feel like just giving up on getting this tv.


----------



## Budget_HT

Here is my understanding of the confusing resolution numbers.


1080i is actually 1920 horizontal by 1080 vertical pixels.


720p is 1280 horiz. by 720 vert.


480p can be 720, 704 or 640 horiz. by 480 vert.


The electronics in a digital TV can handle multiple input resolutions (which vary by specific TV models) and pass through natively or convert them to resolutions that are compatible with the display device and its electronic drivers.


Direct view CRTs (color) have small phosphors in each of the red, green and blue optical primary colors. The physical size of these small phosphors determines the maximum physical resolution of the CRT. The horizontal resolution is often 700-800 "lines"--far less than the HDTV potential resolution, which would be much more expensive to achieve by making smaller phosphors and corresponding aperture grills, etc.


So, if the electronics of the DTV support 1080i display (1920 by 1080), the scanning electron beam should be able to deliver that resolution. But, the physical limits of the screen cause an actual resolution that cannot exceed those physical limits.


So we don't have perfect/ideal/maximum HDTV resolution being displayed, BUT we do have the best possible picture detail at the maximum limit of the physical design of the CRT.


If you compare that result to NTSC analog broadcast TV, which is limited electronically to about 330 "lines" of horizontal resolution, the visual difference is very apparent. The NTSC limit is partly based on the amount of bandwidth used to broadcast the signal over the air. Even worse, a VHS VCR typically offers about 240 "lines" of horizontal resolution.


A DVD has a possible digital resolution of up to 720 horizontal by 480 vertical. So even a DVD can and should look better, based in part on the quality of the analog component/S-video/composite video inputs and amplifiers in the DTV, along with the line doubler in the DTV (for 480i input) or in the DVD player (for 480p).


I realize that I have oversimplified this description a bit, but hopefully this helps folks understand the interaction between all of the numerical specifications that can be confusing and misleading.


As others have recommended earlier in this thread, despite all of the numbers--good or "bad"--the eye test is the most important.


Feel free, anyone, to correct my info here if needed.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Jet, I believe the thread you are looking for is here...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=416954


----------



## Teeh

Over the last few months, I'd been shopping for a 34-inch 16x9 direct view CRT TV with NTSC, ATSC and QAM tuners. The Sony KD-34XBR960 was the only choice I knew of. I downloaded the manual and other info and learned that it is a great TV on paper, but there is a frightening number of posts on this forum (Sony 960 thread) indicating that in addition to geometry problems (probably fixable through the service menu) there are tuner problems. A few members now have their second replacement set (third unit) and still do not have one that works as advertised.


Disappointed with reports on the Sony 960, I began looking for another TV with the built in NTSC, ATSC and QAM tuners. I found the Samsung TX-P series. I downloaded the manual and note that though there isn't a 34-inch model, the 30-incher has most features that I want. The price is particularly a decision factor. Checking a related thread on this forum, though there are but a few posts, it is indicated that the Sammy can not receive ClearQAM (unscrambled) channels from cable services that other tuners they own can receive without any problem. Members have returned their sets because of this problem.


Searching further I found the Sanyo HT-xx744 series. I downloaded and read the user manual. Then after finding this thread, I found and downloaded the service manual, and read all the posts (in 5-8 sessions over the weekend). lI visited a superstore last night and today to see the 30" and 32" models. Though nothing was hooked up except the store commercial, the pictures are among the best TVs in the store. Though there are geometry misalignments visible on the 30" model in 4x3 mode and some design limitations like only one ATSC tuner and total reliance on the remote control for menu functions, I must say, it appears that the Sanyos are excellent TVs, the best TVs for the price.


According to my recollection of posts on this thread, no one has returned a Sanyo HT because of other than the "minor" tilt problem. Is that right? I recall that no one has returned one because it couldn't handle ClearQAM. This lends credence to CR surveys that Sanyo TVs have the lowest number of malfunctions. Simple design, few bells and whistles, realistic expectations, few problems.


I'm certainly getting the 30" model, unless someone offers a similarly or better equipped reliable 34-inch model within the next few months.


TH


PS: I still have a Sanyo 555 PC that I bought in 1984, but it's been stored since 1989. It wasn't fully IBM PC compatible, but it had other innovations and was absolutely reliable. Thus, I am not new to Sanyo and have more confidence that their products will perform as advertised than I now have in other famous brands.


----------



## superh

Quote:

_Originally posted by kid capri_
*I had gotten the idea that you would have to "rescan" every time you switch from digital to analog. Thankfully this is not the case. Maybe this is just an issue with cable subscribers.*
I have 67 analog cable channels, 10 ClearQAM cable channels, and 6 HDTV broadcast channels, over cable, as well as 38 ClearQAM music channels.


I never have to rescan. My picture looks great overall, too, especially after making adjustments through the service menu.


----------



## investor27

The funny thing about all this is that we all allow this Jet guy to illicit such emotional responses from all of us on this matter. It's a free country still, and so Jet is allowed to say whatever he pleases. But in the end, we all know how much we love these two Sanyo units of ours, and that really is all that matters. Let him say whatever he wants. With over 27 pages long on this thread alone, we don't have to defend our purchases everytime some guy comes by and get all

cynicle on us.


I am very pleased with my purchase of the Sanyo TV. Where else can one find a 30" or a 32" HDTV with a Built-in HDTV Turner for $747? It's a great TV, and a great deal. Only time will tell how this TV will hold up.


----------



## helser

If none of us respond to Jet, he may go away and find another thread to pester. New viewers of this thread will get the idea soon enough, hopefully. I think it is ironic that his posts and the posts responding to his, help keep this thread on the first page of Direct View, which is what apparently bugs him the most. Now, here I am responding to him in a way and probably adding fuel to the fire. I will try to not respond if he responds to me.


Very happy Sanyo 32" owner.


----------



## helser

Quote:

_Originally posted by superh_
*I have 67 analog cable channels, 10 ClearQAM cable channels, and 6 HDTV broadcast channels, over cable, as well as 38 ClearQAM music channels.


I never have to rescan. My picture looks great overall, too, especially after making adjustments through the service menu.*
Please explain how you are getting the ClearQAM and HDTV broadcast channels? Do you have a cable box? Is your cable box connected to other than one of the two coax connectors? IE, does it connect thru HDMI, component or S-Video?


----------



## oryan_dunn

you can have two sets of channels in memory at a time, one set analog, the other set digital. with the digital, you have your choice of either atsc ota hd channels, or unecrypted qam channels from the cable company. To get the clearqam, you just need to pipe your cable line to the digital coax and scan for qam channels. What you'll most likely want to do, is use a splitter on your coax, run one to the analog and one to the digital, so that way you get all your analog cable channels as well as the clear qam channels.


Ryan


----------



## Xcalibur_255

Thanks, Budget_HT, for summarizing all of that so well. It's what I should have done, but I was too tired to organize and write it that clearly.  As far as I can see your info is correct as well as I understand it.


----------



## sensibull

Hoping someone out there can help me clear an issue I'm having with my 30"...


My cable company (Comcast) specifically states that "HD local broadcast signals are included with Basic Service subscription and HD cable box (see equipment pricing)."


Now, unless I'm wrong, the Sanyo takes care of the HD cable box side of things with its tuner. I have the Basic Service subscription, which I have split into the digital and analog tuners, but I am currently only able to get NBC and PBS in hi-def. I can get ABC digitally, but not in hi-def, and FOX and CBS are nowhere to be found.


Is it possible that Comcast's HD cable box is necessary to descramble the HD signals? If so, why would I be able to get NBC? A large part of the reason I got this TV (especially the 30" version) was to watch HDTV, but I am also a cheap bastard (another reason I got this tv) and I refuse to pay for something I should be able to get anyway.


Any ideas out there for grabbing the other HD channels without paying for Comcast's box (I've already tried an old UHF antenna I had in the attic, as well as Radioshacks 15-1880, neither of which reliably grabbed me anything but NBC).


Thanks.


----------



## TH3_FRB

Are you sure that Comcast offers all the networks in HD in your area? Cox only offers one major network in HD here in Hampton Roads...along with ESPN, PBS, HBO, Skina-max, and 2 InHD channels. How do you know you get ABC digitally but not in HD? That seems odd...there is no reason to have a DTV non-HD feed of ABC on the cable system. Unless you just caught a non-HD program on the HD channel. Even though certain channels are "HD" it's common to have SD or upconverted content on them.


You should check out antennaweb.org, input your address, and see where all the broadcast towers are in relation to you. They'll also suggest an antenna size and type for your situation. I get all the major networks in OTA DTV/HD with rabbit ears


----------



## buzzly

The issue here is whether the signal is scrambled or not, not HD or non-HD.


I have Comcast most $10 basic service (bundled with Internet) in Metro Boston. I don't have STB; none was offered. I splitted the cable input for Analog and Digital. I got the basic analog channels. On the digital side, I

get :


Bravo (528x480 funny format reported by the Sanyo)

PBS-HD (HD 1920 x1080)

Fox (HD 1280x720p)

ABC (HD 1280x720)

NBC (HD 1920x1080)

ABC News Now (704 x 480 ??)

CBS (HD 1920x1080)


PBS (704x480 ??)

PBS World (720x480)

PBS Create (720x480

PBS WGBH Kids (720x480)


30-40 music (sub)channels. Hey I am not complaining.


Don't foget the QAM tuner in your Sanyo only can receive unscrambled signal. For example, I know Comcast is starting to offer Discovery-HD in my area, but the Sanyo can not receive it because the signal is scrambled. Same with the other pay channels such as HBO. You need Comcast HD STB to recevice the scrambled digital signals, HD or non-HD. (Last month, Comcast had some equipment problems in my area and they "opened up" 5-6 pay channels like HBO, Cin-MAX, INHD, and etc. During that time, My Sanyo got all those channels.)


Comcast does not have one scrambling "policy" across all the areas. Comcast in your area may have different "scrambling" policy. If you can't get the basic local channels you want, then you next best bet is to use antenna for your digital (HD and non-HD) broadcasts.


Quote:

_Originally posted by sensibull_
*Hoping someone out there can help me clear an issue I'm having with my 30"...


My cable company (Comcast) specifically states that "HD local broadcast signals are included with Basic Service subscription and HD cable box (see equipment pricing)."


Now, unless I'm wrong, the Sanyo takes care of the HD cable box side of things with its tuner. I have the Basic Service subscription, which I have split into the digital and analog tuners, but I am currently only able to get NBC and PBS in hi-def. I can get ABC digitally, but not in hi-def, and FOX and CBS are nowhere to be found.


Is it possible that Comcast's HD cable box is necessary to descramble the HD signals? If so, why would I be able to get NBC? A large part of the reason I got this TV (especially the 30" version) was to watch HDTV, but I am also a cheap bastard (another reason I got this tv) and I refuse to pay for something I should be able to get anyway.


Any ideas out there for grabbing the other HD channels without paying for Comcast's box (I've already tried an old UHF antenna I had in the attic, as well as Radioshacks 15-1880, neither of which reliably grabbed me anything but NBC).


Thanks.*


----------



## TheTonik

Ok, I bought this tv a few days ago. Ive only been playing games on it until last night, when I popped in a few (4-5) movies. While playing ANY movie, I get these green vertical stripes that appear on my screen (doesnt happen when playing games on Xbox). Again, these show up on all of my movies. What are they and how do I make then go away (they're VERY noticable)????.......


----------



## TheTonik

another...


----------



## TH3_FRB

What type of input are you using for your DVD player (DVI, component, S-video)? Are you playing DVDs directly from your game box or an individual DVD player?


I had a similar issue...faint banding (not green) going across the screen while watching DVDs through component. I switched to s-video and it was gone. I also run my HD cable box through component without any problems so I assume the issue is with the output from my DVD player...I'm using s-video for now.


----------



## TheTonik

Quote:

_Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
*What type of input are you using for your DVD player (DVI, component, S-video)? Are you playing DVDs directly from your game box or an individual DVD player?


I had a similar issue...faint banding (not green) going across the screen while watching DVDs through component. I switched to s-video and it was gone. I also run my HD cable box through component without any problems so I assume the issue is with the output from my DVD player...I'm using s-video for now.*


1. Im using Monster component cables.

2. My DVD player is my Xbox

3. I pre-ordered a Samsung DVD player (DVD-HD941) that will be released (hopefully) this week, and I will be connecting it to the tv via HDMI. Think that will solve the problem?


----------



## helser

Quote:

_Originally posted by TH3_FRB_
*I get all the major networks in OTA DTV/HD with rabbit ears *
What brand of rabbit ears, please?


----------



## helser

Can we combine the cable coax and the OTA antenna coax via a "reverse splitter" and feed them both into the digital coax connector and get HD channels from both? I am guessing that they have different channel numbers.


----------



## clarkkent333

In case anyone is interested the new Super Walmart in Pembroke Pines has 4 of the 30" widescreen's in stock and on the floor. Hope this helps.


While I was in the store I noticed on the Sanyo manual that there is a 27" version of this set. Anyone have any info on this? As usual the Walmart employees didn't know anything.


----------



## Bill1313

So far the 27" is only for Canada.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Quote:

_Originally posted by helser_
*Can we combine the cable coax and the OTA antenna coax via a "reverse splitter" and feed them both into the digital coax connector and get HD channels from both? I am guessing that they have different channel numbers.*
No because they occupy some of the same frequencys. All it would do is mess up the cable on the same frequences as your ota channels. You can get an a-b switch, plug both in and switch back and forth. The tv will remember the stations from the ota scan and the cable scan, so you just have to switch it in the menu when you switch the a-b switch. You don't have to do a rescan, just change it from ota to cable in the digital channel menu.


----------



## TH3_FRB

I thought it could only keep one set of digital channels in memory...requiring a rescan when switching from OTA to cable on the digital input.

Quote:

_Originally posted by oryan_dunn_
*No because they occupy some of the same frequencys. All it would do is mess up the cable on the same frequences as your ota channels. You can get an a-b switch, plug both in and switch back and forth. The tv will remember the stations from the ota scan and the cable scan, so you just have to switch it in the menu when you switch the a-b switch. You don't have to do a rescan, just change it from ota to cable in the digital channel menu.*


----------



## jawgee

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheTonik_
*1. Im using Monster component cables.

2. My DVD player is my Xbox

3. I pre-ordered a Samsung DVD player (DVD-HD941) that will be released (hopefully) this week, and I will be connecting it to the tv via HDMI. Think that will solve the problem?*
Can or have you tried different component cables or different DVD players?


jawgee


----------

